# Anyone else DETERMINED to get a BFP this cycle? Let's buddy up! - 4 BFPs (YAY!!!)



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies,

Okay....I am DETERMINED that cycle 20 will be my :bfp: cycle!!!!! My doctor has advised I give the clomid a rest for a cycle or two, and do things naturally. So I am determined to do everything I possibly can to get that BFP.

First thing in my arsenal is the SMEP. I hope to be able to follow it to a TEE!! Starting my grapefruit juice today. Going to buy like a million OPKs.....of course Preseed..... The one thing I won't do, though, are soft cups :nope:. Too squeamish for those!! But besides that, I'm ready to go!!!!

Let's share the PMA, ladies :friends:

*Braijackava:* :bfp: 09/07/10
*Gemie*: :bfp: 06/08/10
*Madlyttc*: :bfp: 20/08/10
*Southerngal*: :bfp: 28/09/10


----------



## TaNasha

its great that you are so poitive!

I am now in my 2ww, so i might join you , but im hoping i wont :wink !

Good luck and sending you lots of baby dust!


----------



## Gemie

Yes!! This is month 2# for us and I just have a good feeling about it. I'm so determined to get our bfp this month.

Armed with opks, conceive plus and all the will in the world!! 
:dust: to us all!! x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies!

Gemie....YES WE CAN :D. I pray we both get those :bfp:s. You're just a day ahead of me, so we can be cycle buddies :hugs:. Are you going to try the SMEP?

TaNasha....I have everything crossed for you in your 2ww!!! Please feel free to symptom spot with us :winkwink:. When do you test?


----------



## Gemie

Oh yeah!! I'll add you to my sig :)

Not trying smep this time as it is only month 2 but I've read up all about it and it is something I'd definably try if it was taking us longer than anticipated... but this is our month so hopefully won't need too! LOL x


----------



## inkdchick

well we are really hoping this is our month ,as we are trying soy isoflavones for the first time this cycle and are hoping that it really works for us this time xx


----------



## Gemie

I'm sending huge positive bfp vibes your way inkdchick! so hoping this is it for you :) x


----------



## TaNasha

I will be testing on 25 June! 

We did SMEP this cycle, it is very exhausting as I only ovulated on CD22! But hopefully it will have paid off!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Adding you to my sig right away, Gemie :D. How fun!!! And yeah, you only just started trying so SMEP might not be necessary. 

Good luck inkdchik!! I hope this is it for you!! Where in your cycle are you?


----------



## mamadonna

i have a great feeling for this month i'll be due to test on the 4th of july i should be due to o on fathers day so that would be nice if the little 1 was conceived then:)


----------



## MrsHowley81

I have a good feeling about this month too, Been feeling very positive, Will be testin on 2nd July 11 days before my Birthday, so would make this birthday extra special :)


----------



## mamadonna

MrsHowley81 said:


> I have a good feeling about this month too, Been feeling very positive, Will be testin on 2nd July 11 days before my Birthday, so would make this birthday extra special :)

that would be lovely for you i mite leave it a week after af due till i test(if i can hold on that long!)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That would be sooo awesome, Mamadonna! And you ov in a couple of days. Are you on the SMEP?

Good luck, Mrs Howley? How many dpo are you? I pray you get that birthday gift!! :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

TaNasha said:


> I will be testing on 25 June!
> 
> We did SMEP this cycle, it is very exhausting as I only ovulated on CD22! But hopefully it will have paid off!

Fingers crossed, it did TaNasha!! I'll be cheering you on till then :dance:. I know too well how tiring the SMEP can be...and also have a DH who wants to bd only when he wants to :haha:. But I just have to be creative this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## mamadonna

Isi Buttercup said:


> That would be sooo awesome, Mamadonna! And you ov in a couple of days. Are you on the SMEP?
> 
> Good luck, Mrs Howley? How many dpo are you? I pray you get that birthday gift!! :flower:

i'm not on the smep but its someting i mite consider nxt month(if i need to)but hopefully i wont!tbh i hadnt read anything on it but i've just had a quick look and looks like a good plan, i guess i'm half doing it as i'm making sure we :sex:as much as poss over the weekend!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Same here mamadonna....but I'm just going to make sure we do it even more often now. You o over the weekend, so that's great. Mine tends to be during the week, so I have to ensure we get enough :sex: during the week as well....which is sometimes hard, as we have demanding jobs and get home so tired everyday! But where there's a will...there just has to be a way :D


----------



## Gemie

FX'd Donna!! x


----------



## Gemie

Sure does Isi buttercup! We'll catch that eggy if it kills us eh?! x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

We sure will!!!! :thumbup:

:dust: to all!!


----------



## Tanikit

Fingers crossed for all of you. I'd love this to be our month too - I'm 9dpo today and feel that we have done what was needed. Now I am trying to relax (while getting very tempted to test) Maybe Father's Day.


----------



## Irishbabe

Af has nearly gone so I'm determined :spermy: gonna catch my eggy this month. 

Good luck girls. 

:happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Tanikit! When do you plan to test?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome Irishbabe! What cd day are you? This has to be our month, babe! :thumbup:


----------



## Irishbabe

Isi Buttercup said:


> Welcome Irishbabe! What cd day are you? This has to be our month, babe! :thumbup:

Thanks :)

Not sure how to work out CD (I'm new to ttc) ..... AF showed up on Monday so does that mean I'm CD 4 ?


----------



## happynoodle1

Here's hoping for us all. 

I am CD4 and hoping that I will ovulate this month (first AF since February)....fingers crossed and baby dust for loads of June/July BFP's! xx


----------



## AG75

I really really want this cycle to be the one for me too, but I'm so dissapointed that I have to travel for work for 3 days right around what I expect will be my peak days :( I'm still gonna try everything I can though.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Yeah, that would make you CD4, Irishbabe. Good luck this cycle hun!

Good luck happynoodle! Are you on clomid or something like that? Looking forward to you ovulating and being in the 2ww same time as the rest of us :hugs:


----------



## Irishbabe

Isi Buttercup said:


> Yeah, that would make you CD4, Irishbabe. Good luck this cycle hun!
> 
> Good luck happynoodle! Are you on clomid or something like that? Looking forward to you ovulating and being in the 2ww same time as the rest of us :hugs:

Thanx. 

You too hun :)


----------



## happynoodle1

Not on anything, tbh this is all very new to me! I came off pill last year, had terrible cycles, one in Oct and one in Feb, we weren't TTC then. 

I went to see Dr 2 months ago who said I'm probably not ovulating after being on pill for so long :-( ..... but here's hoping I can prove her wrong! 

Good luck, I hope we can all buddy up!


----------



## inkdchick

im really hoping to put a smile on my hubby's face and wipe the smile off my doc and specialists face after telling me my eggs wouldnt be any good at my age who do they think they are , they dont know everything !!!!! so come on internal scan show me my baby on the 22nd !!!


----------



## southerngal2

I'm determined this month will be my month!
I'm going to follow SMEP to the TEE also!

Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## nevertogether

this is my only cycle that i have gotten to try other than my february cycle of this year and my last to try until november. so i'm doing anything and EVERYTHING for my :bfp:! i'm with you isi!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Looking forward to buddying up Irishbabe and Happynoodle :friends: 

That's the spirit, Inkdchick! I love it when these doctors eat their words! Praying for good news for you on the 22nd!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Isi Buttercup said:


> That would be sooo awesome, Mamadonna! And you ov in a couple of days. Are you on the SMEP?
> 
> Good luck, Mrs Howley? How many dpo are you? I pray you get that birthday gift!! :flower:

Thank-you, lets hope it works out for us all, I got my positive opk today and following smep.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Yay, Never together! This has to be our month :hugs: 

Southern girl, baby dust to you too hun! What day in your cycle are you?

Still give it a go, AJ! You know what they say about sperm lifespan! Good luck girl!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Positive opk is awesome, MrsHowley! I have everything crossed for you! We'll try to let your 2ww go as quickly as possible :winkwink:


----------



## inkdchick

thank you isi buttercup xx


----------



## mamadonna

Isi Buttercup said:


> Same here mamadonna....but I'm just going to make sure we do it even more often now. You o over the weekend, so that's great. Mine tends to be during the week, so I have to ensure we get enough :sex: during the week as well....which is sometimes hard, as we have demanding jobs and get home so tired everyday! But where there's a will...there just has to be a way :D

its hard for us through the week as kids are always up and about on a weekend my oldest 4 go to their dads and my youngest usually stays at his grandmas most sat so i'm lucky i' o at the weekend,so baby will either be conceived fathers day or on the summer solstice(i hope)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Please can I join? I think I definately should with with you Ladies on this one :thumbup:

I have extreme PMA for our two pink (or blue depending on hpt! :haha:) lines this cycle :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I will be testing on 12th July and am hoping for an extra special 1st :wedding: anniversary present :baby:! I am asking DH for nothing more (and indeed nothing less!:haha:) so no pressure there then :wacko:

Spreading my PMA and wishing everyone GL and sticky :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

all this PMA is brill bring on the :bfp:


----------



## Beccaface

I am determined!
*salute*
I am actually that determined, I'm taking Vitamins that make me bork.
x


----------



## southerngal2

Isi Buttercup - I'm on CD 8


----------



## Gemie

Beccaface said:


> I am determined!
> *salute*
> I am actually that determined, I'm taking Vitamins that make me bork.
> x

:rofl: bless ya!


----------



## lesbianlove

hi there after a longgg 2ww im due to test on sunday hoping for a bfp and i dunno if iv had symptoms or jsut my body being a bum playing tricks on your mind heres hoping!! good luck everyone


----------



## Gemie

Good luck hun... Hope it's your turn for a BFP!x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Beccaface said:


> I am determined!
> *salute*
> I am actually that determined, I'm taking Vitamins that make me bork.
> x

Now that is determined!:thumbup:

I am determinded not to let DH get any :sleep: at the crucial points, to make sure he takes his vits every day :thumbup: and to not let him have any rest until he ensures I have my 1st :wedding: Anniversary present well and truly in the bag (or oven!:rofl::rofl::rofl:)

I am going to neglect the :laundry: and :iron: and :dishes: in the name of :sex:

Visitors are :ban: near ov and if anyone anyone dare stand in my way :ninja:

SO BE WARNED :witch: DH`S :spermy: ARE GOING TO CATCH THAT EGGY THIS CYCLE AND WE ARE GOING TO MAKE YOU REDUNDANT :shipw:


----------



## Gemie

MADLYTTC said:


> Beccaface said:
> 
> 
> I am determined!
> *salute*
> I am actually that determined, I'm taking Vitamins that make me bork.
> x
> 
> Now that is determined!:thumbup:
> 
> I am determinded not to let DH get any :sleep: at the crucial points, to make sure he takes his vits every day :thumbup: and to not let him have any rest until he ensures I have my 1st :wedding: Anniversary present well and truly in the bag (or oven!:rofl::rofl::rofl:)
> 
> I am going to neglect the :laundry: and :iron: and :dishes: in the name of :sex:
> 
> Visitors are :ban: near ov and if anyone anyone dare stand in my way :ninja:
> 
> SO BE WARNED :witch: DH`S :spermy: ARE GOING TO CATCH THAT EGGY THIS CYCLE AND WE ARE GOING TO MAKE YOU REDUNDANT :shipw:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: love it!!


----------



## lauraclili

Me too! Me too! 

I'm hoping, hoping, hoping and doing all I can... 

I'm pre-seed, temping, opks, :sex: whenever and as much as possible! (almost on the SMEP!), OH on vits (to help him feel better!), me on vits. Stress down to a minimum as much as is possible and massage booked for CD 13! 

I'm loving sharing the PMA. My banner helps me remember, I just sometimes forget to look! 

Good luck ladies. We shall go into battle together for the sake of our :bfp:s ! 

:dust:


----------



## Gemie

lauraclili said:


> Me too! Me too!
> 
> I'm hoping, hoping, hoping and doing all I can...
> 
> I'm pre-seed, temping, opks, :sex: whenever and as much as possible! (almost on the SMEP!), OH on vits (to help him feel better!), me on vits. Stress down to a minimum as much as is possible and massage booked for CD 13!
> 
> I'm loving sharing the PMA. My banner helps me remember, I just sometimes forget to look!
> 
> Good luck ladies. We shall go into battle together for the sake of our :bfp:s !
> 
> :dust:

Amen!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm sooooooooooo loving the PMA!!!!! YAY for us this cycle, girls :dance:

Beccaface and Madlyttc....you girls are awesome :haha:!!! I am also MEGA DETERMINED (*salute*) that this has to be THE cycle!!! Madlyttc....I hope you get that 1st anniversary present! Beccaface....do I EVER know what you mean about vitamins that make you want to barf!!! But hey, the things we do for ttc!! Good luck ladies! :hugs:

Lauraclili....I LOVE your PMA banner!! And yep, you do seem to be doing everything. Good luck hun :thumbup:

Lesbianlove....hmmm, been there done that with those evil symptoms. I have everything crossed for you that it's going to lead to a nice :bfp: for you this cycle. Good luck for Sunday!!

Mamadonna....yay for a Father's Day/Summer Solstice baby! I have everything crossed for you!!

As for me, CD 3 today. Started the grapefruit yesterday. Really wish I could temp, but my BBT therm is still on its way to me. Hopefully, I won't need it next cycle :winkwink:.


----------



## nevertogether

i love the PMA too! i've been taking my arsenal of supplements for three months now and it seems to really be helping. it worked out perfect that it would be 3 cycles until i see DH and most of the supplements take 3 months to take effect. i take a lot and hopefully it all pays off. my chart is pretty steady right now and i have a month's worth of cb digis just in case. i only get to see DH the 28,29, and 30 and i should o 29 or 30 if i stay on track with past cycles..so i have a VERY small window to work with.. need you ladies PMA!!


----------



## Gemie

you got it Nevertogether!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's the spirit, Nevertogether :thumbup:

Hi cycle bud, Gemie! How are you gearing up for the rest of the cycle :winkwink:


----------



## lauraclili

You got mine too! 

PMA for this cycle!


----------



## lauraclili

Oh, and, Beccaface design my banner...!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

lauraclili said:


> Oh, and, Beccaface design my banner...!

I absolutely totally LOVE it :thumbup:. I just might steal it....lol!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Okay....so I'm here thinking if I'm really doing everything I can this cycle to get that beautiful :bfp:. I somehow feel redundant, sat here, waiting for CD8 to roll in :shrug:. So, I was wondering if we could all list everything we're doing this cycle.....new and old. That way, we could help each other :flower:

Here's my list:

1) PRAYER! PRAYER!! PRAYER!!! Novenas to St. Gerard, St. Anthony....and all my patron Saints :) *(timeless!!)*
2) SMEP *(new)* (loads of :sex: definitely not new :winkwink:)
3) Grapefruit juice *(new)*
4) Preseed *(new)*
5) Pregnacare Conception tablets (old)
6) Agnus Castus (I hope that's the spelling) (old)
7) OPKs *(new)*

Gosh....seems like such a scanty list :blush:. Ladies....please let's share! I suddenly feel like I'm doing zilch!


----------



## Gemie

Right well this is what we're doing...

PRAYER!!
MACA
pregnacare conception/wellman conception
OPK's
conceive +
Lots of :sex::sex::sex:!!!


----------



## southerngal2

I'm doing:

1) SMEP
2) Robitussion
3) Prayer
4) Green Tea

Sounds like a short list, but it seems to be the ones that work for others.


----------



## Gemie

southerngal2 said:


> I'm doing:
> 
> 1) SMEP
> 2) Robitussion
> 3) Prayer
> 4) Green Tea
> 
> Sounds like a short list, but it seems to be the ones that work for others.

How could I forget the most important one!! LOTS of Prayer!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

EXACTLY!!!! PRAYER!!!! That is my NUMBER ONE!!!!!! Updating my list pronto!!!!!!

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Robitussion....is this cough mixture :blush:. Forgive my ignorance. And do you take MACA powder? And how?


----------



## Gemie

I take MACA capsules 3x900mg a day I get therm from ebay seller Harvestmoon. x


----------



## lauraclili

Well, I am (actually, probably WE are!:rofl:) 

1. Wellman/Pregnacare (new for him but not for me!)
2. Pre-seed (tried Conceive + but DH doesn't like it) (new)
3. Temping (newish)
4. Opks (not new) 
5. Lots and lots of :sex: (not new) 
6. Hope and prayer and anything else I think of at the time! (definately not new) 

Loving all the PMA here though... Steal the banner from me if you want it... I guess ask Becca for the thingy...

x


----------



## Gemie

lauraclili said:


> Well, I am (actually, probably WE are!:rofl:)
> 
> 1. Wellman/Pregnacare (new for him but not for me!)
> 2. Pre-seed (tried Conceive + but DH doesn't like it) (new)
> 3. Temping (newish)
> 4. Opks (not new)
> 5. Lots and lots of :sex: (not new)
> 6. Hope and prayer and anything else I think of at the time! (definately not new)
> 
> Loving all the PMA here though... Steal the banner from me if you want it... I guess ask Becca for the thingy...
> 
> x

OH doesn't like concieve+ either he says ity makes him lose sensation :-/ But around ov it's tough :haha:
Wellman conception is new for OH too I've been on pregnacare conception for around 2 months now.
OH has just been taking vit C and zinc and b complex up until this month.

Love the PMA too!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

My DH is too stubborn to take any meds! Ordered him a whole load of Wellman tabs (a Herculean task as they don't sell them here, and had to get someone bring them from the UK), but he totally refused to take them. Ah well!! God on our side, it won't count against us.


----------



## Gemie

Awww well plenty of people get preggo without even taking vits...we all know it's better for us but if he eats healthily anyway you'll be fine!
You hit the nail on the head though... with God's will it will be done!!


----------



## southerngal2

Yeah Gemie! Prayer is the most important!


----------



## Gemie

Sure is hunni!!


----------



## southerngal2

Isi Buttercup said:


> EXACTLY!!!! PRAYER!!!! That is my NUMBER ONE!!!!!! Updating my list pronto!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Robitussion....is this cough mixture :blush:. Forgive my ignorance. And do you take MACA powder? And how?

Robitussion with Guaifenesin. It's suppossed to help with CM. I did it last cycle and really noticed a difference.

Here's a link to an article about it
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/robitussin.html


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'll definitely check out the robutisin this cycle :thumbup:. Thanks southerngal :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

You're quite welcome


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

So this is us:

POSITIVE PMA AND PRAYERS (not new!)
Vits for both of us (not new!)
OPKS (not new!)
Plenty of (not new!)

So all in all nothing different for us this cycle, I am with nevertogether :thumbup: most things take three months to kick in and this is our third month of TTC so I am plenty optimistic we will see those two pinks/blue lines on 12th July :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck, Madlyttc! Your positivity is awesome! :dance: for those July :bfp:s

I think this is my third month of Pregnacare, so even more reason to be optimistic :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Good luck, Madlyttc! Your positivity is awesome! :dance: for those July :bfp:s
> 
> I think this is my third month of Pregnacare, so even more reason to be optimistic :thumbup:

I like the sound of three it has a nice ring to it! :thumbup:


----------



## Irishbabe

AF has gone and hubbys been warned not to make any plans this month, he's gonna be a busy boy lol! 

This has to be my month, it just has to be!! Please please please please eggy, spermy wants to play lol.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Irishbabe said:


> AF has gone and hubbys been warned not to make any plans this month, he's gonna be a busy boy lol!
> 
> This has to be my month, it just has to be!! Please please please please eggy, spermy wants to play lol.

My OH has had `THE WARNING!` too hon :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

And hes guna seriously feel it if he dares disobey :trouble:


----------



## Vio

Lol, well this is going to be my 2nd month TTC and I feel extremely positive about this cycle aswell, AF just left today so in about a week or two DH & I will be doing some xcore bding. I plan not to obsesse so much in the tww it's so stressful arghh! lol, but then again easier said then done! Good luck to all the ladies and lets make some july BFP!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm definitely going to be issuing my DH that warning as well :haha: 

Welcome Vio! Girl, I love the idea of xcore bd :winkwink:. Good luck hun! And if you learn how not to obsess during the 2ww, let me know...lol. Or we could just symptom spot together :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> I'm definitely going to be issuing my DH that warning as well :haha:
> 
> Welcome Vio! Girl, I love the idea of xcore bd :winkwink:. Good luck hun! And if you learn how not to obsess during the 2ww, let me know...lol. Or we could just symptom spot together :hugs:

Me too! Not obsessing would be soooooooo great! :thumbup: due to late ov for me it feels like ages til I get there and no sooner that I do I want to be out of there?!?!?!?!?!.....of course out with a :bfp: which is what I will be doing this cycle :happydance: and when I do I will be joining all the other lovely ladies on here! :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Vio said:


> Lol, well this is going to be my 2nd month TTC and I feel extremely positive about this cycle aswell, AF just left today so in about a week or two DH & I will be doing some xcore bding. I plan not to obsesse so much in the tww it's so stressful arghh! lol, but then again easier said then done! Good luck to all the ladies and lets make some july BFP!

Same for me hun 2nd month ttc and af left today! It's so exciting! It's our month I know it :)


----------



## Soulshaken

I'm absolutely with you!! This month is IT! I'm praying and sending baby dust to all you girls out there, this morning I got a little egg on my fertility monitor and so tonight its BD time!! :sex: haha then comes the TWW ughh... 

I'ts been 6 months since we lost our first angel and I feel like this month is it so please send well wishes our way, this is it! 
:happydance:
:bfp::dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Soulshaken said:


> I'm absolutely with you!! This month is IT! I'm praying and sending baby dust to all you girls out there, this morning I got a little egg on my fertility monitor and so tonight its BD time!! :sex: haha then comes the TWW ughh...
> 
> I'ts been 6 months since we lost our first angel and I feel like this month is it so please send well wishes our way, this is it!
> :happydance:
> :bfp::dust:

ooooooooooooh get :sex: and catch that little eggy!

sending my :hugs: and lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## Gemie

Soulshaken said:


> I'm absolutely with you!! This month is IT! I'm praying and sending baby dust to all you girls out there, this morning I got a little egg on my fertility monitor and so tonight its BD time!! :sex: haha then comes the TWW ughh...
> 
> I'ts been 6 months since we lost our first angel and I feel like this month is it so please send well wishes our way, this is it!
> :happydance:
> :bfp::dust:

All the :dust: coming your way hunni! Good luck :)


----------



## Irishbabe

Soulshaken said:


> I'm absolutely with you!! This month is IT! I'm praying and sending baby dust to all you girls out there, this morning I got a little egg on my fertility monitor and so tonight its BD time!! :sex: haha then comes the TWW ughh...
> 
> I'ts been 6 months since we lost our first angel and I feel like this month is it so please send well wishes our way, this is it!
> :happydance:
> :bfp::dust:

Awww I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs2:

:dust:


----------



## MrsHowley81

I'm feeling even more positive now about all of this, It could be a load of rubbish but I have just received my Jenny Renny reading and look what she says:


Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the end of June/beginning of July from a cycle that began in June. The baby shows as a boy and his EDD/birth date is referenced the month of March 2011 - specific reference to the 12th and 19th.

Fingers crossed for us all ladies x


----------



## Gemie

woohoo! Lets hope she's accurate with that reading! x


----------



## nevertogether

i haven't decided yet if i believe in my readings. hehe. jenny & cheri both gave me a may :bfp: but i didn't even see DH in may. :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> i haven't decided yet if i believe in my readings. hehe. jenny & cheri both gave me a may :bfp: but i didn't even see DH in may. :shrug:

Me neither to be honest and I should I have soooooooo many :haha: My general feeling is this cycle or next...............Diane my regular psychic reader is never wrong and she told be by the time I see her again end of april 2010 I will have had a :baby: son! She didnt give me a conception/:bfp: prediciton but was def sure I would be a mummy again by then :thumbup: for this to be true I would need to concieve this or next cycle! So for me cause I have oodles of previous experience with her reading this swings my mind so to speak! So if its this cycle Gail and Sandra will be with her on it and if its next Jenny and Anne-marie......I much preferred Gail and Sandra`s reading`s and related lots to both......Sandra was really descriptive with regards to other aspects of my life too.............so am holding lots of hope for this cycle.............so come on you guys please be right! [-o&lt;


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending lots of :dust: to you, Soulshaken! Hope your 2ww leads to a nice :bfp: :hugs: 

I hope she/they are right, Mrs Howley. I'm also apprehensive of these readings (never had one though). But we'll be rooting for you! A June/July :bfp: sounds totally awesome. I hope that's the case for all of us on this thread :thumbup: 

Madly, Mom by next April sounds totally awesome. I'm so scared to speak with any of these psychics as I'm not sure how it will jive with my religious beliefs, but it does sound tempting sometimes. 

As for me, I caught a bad bug so I've been ill all weekend :cry:. Its my CD5 and all I can do is worry about my SMEP. I pray I get better soon. Also feeling a bit blue today (Father's Day). Hope my DH can celebrate it as a dad next year. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Sending lots of :dust: to you, Soulshaken! Hope your 2ww leads to a nice :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> I hope she/they are right, Mrs Howley. I'm also apprehensive of these readings (never had one though). But we'll be rooting for you! A June/July :bfp: sounds totally awesome. I hope that's the case for all of us on this thread :thumbup:
> 
> Madly, Mom by next April sounds totally awesome. I'm so scared to speak with any of these psychics as I'm not sure how it will jive with my religious beliefs, but it does sound tempting sometimes.
> 
> As for me, I caught a bad bug so I've been ill all weekend :cry:. Its my CD5 and all I can do is worry about my SMEP. I pray I get better soon. Also feeling a bit blue today (Father's Day). Hope my DH can celebrate it as a dad next year.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

:hugs: sending you virtual hugs hon and hoping you get better soon! 

POSITIVE PMA THOUGHT FOR THE DAY: NEVER MIND DH CELEBRATING NEXT FATHER`S DAY AS A DADDY YOU WILL BE CELEBRATING NEXT MOTHER`S DAY AS A MUMMY! (AND THATS SOONER!):thumbup:


----------



## hopeful64

Good luck to all of us this month! I'm trying to stay as positive as possible, but it gets so hard after months upon months of BFN :(


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Madly :hugs:. You're the best! I'll keep my mind focused on being a Mom by Mothers day :thumbup:. We have to keep up that PMA! How are you hun? How was your weekend? 7 days before o, right :winkwink: 

We have to try to stay positive, hopeful. Its cycle 20 for me, so I know too well about those disappointing :bfn:s. Hopefully, we've seen the last of them :thumbup: 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## nevertogether

i'm trying not to bang my head against a wall. DH and i have such a small window to conceive in, i'm just getting nervous..but trying not too. sigh...


----------



## Beccaface

Yay for the :bfp:'s!
I'm so glad, I'm drinking Green Tea & I was like "For god sake, something else disgusting!" while my DF sits there amused at my suffering, and it was rather nice!
I love Green Tea <3
x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Never, is your DH around only for a little while? Girl, I'm nervous as well. I pray we all get those :bfp:s 

Becca, do you really like the green tea :haha:? I'm still resisting it. But if no bfp this cycle (God forbid), I'll give it a try.


----------



## nevertogether

nope, just until 1 july (i see him 28jun - 30jun) then he ships to kosovo until april. :cry:


----------



## Beccaface

Yea, I love it.
Going to go have a cup in a sec :D
I don't like my vitamins though.
Although, I stopped AF yesterday and I have good CM already.
:D
x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Okay, you convinced me Becca! :haha: 

Will be praying for you, Never. Just try to get in as much :sex: as possible :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

that's the plan. DH and i :sex: a lot when we see each other because it's few and far between. i've heard that :sex:ing more than once a day can decrease our chances, but i highly doubt DH is going to care much about that. do you think that will make that much of a difference for us?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I'm no expert but I have heard every other day is better for more potent sperm. BUT if your DH has good swimmers, I don't think it matters. Keep at it hun! People conceive during honeymoons and we know :sex: doesn't happen every other day :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks isi :hugs: DH already has two kids so i don't doubt that he has good swimmers. we used to call him fertile mertile at work :haha: i'm thinking that up to this point, it might have been my CM. i can't ever remember having a lot of ewcm and so i got pre-seed.


----------



## Belsey

Hi all

I am new to the forum and still trying to work out all the meanings with the baby lingo like the BFP 

I have been TTC for only 2 months but feels like a life time ago since we came off the pill and was waiting to try.
Now two months on, 10 p tests later and a lot of feeling let down I decided to join and talk to other women in the same boat as me.
xx


----------



## Gemie

Welcome to the forum and the thread Belsey :hugs:

Hope you get your BFP soon!. 
This should help with all the abbreviations. x

https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html


----------



## kitjos

ARRR! You all sound so possitive so can i latch on aswell! :happydance:

As you can see by my sig, i am currently in my 'fertile window' and :sex: as much as poss!! Ive now got horde of EWCM and OV pains so not gonna give hubby any rest tonight! :winkwink:

Best of luck to everyone and pray this is OUR :bfp: cycle! :baby:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Gemie

Welcome Kitjos! Good luck hun... here's to your BFP this month! xx


----------



## southerngal2

Good Luck Kitjos! 

Hopefully we will be celebrating our :bfp: soon!


----------



## Belsey

Thank you Gemie I have printed that out  

Where do you get all those cute symbels from?? I love them  xx


----------



## kitjos

Yay!! Cant wait till i can scream out :bfp:!! Only thing im not looking forward to is the 2ww, but i dare say a few of us will be in the same boat so we will just sit back and relax :coffee:. It will happen so no point freaking out, and now i have all you lovely ladies for support!! hehe :hugs:


----------



## Belsey

Hi Kitjos

It really is hard to try and not get stressed but its all the waiting kills me. The last two months I really though it was my time, all the signs and no :witch:and then back to the start for another month of waiting :nope:

fingers crossed for your BFP xxx :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lol @ fertile mertile, Never! You guys don't have a problem so make sure you get as much :sex: as possible!

Welcome, Belsie and Kitjos :hugs:. We're here to give each other support and cheer each other on! Belsie, wishing you all the very best this cycle. Where in your cycle are you? Kitjos, yay for fertile window :happydance:. We'll cheer you into your 2ww! Some of us still have a few days to go. 

Gemie and Southerngal, how are you lovely ladies doing? Southern, you o any minute now. Woo hoo!

As for me, still down with the bug and doped up with meds :cry:. Good part is I didn't go to work and stayed home watching Eastenders :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

i hope you feel better isi!


----------



## Gemie

Isi I'm good thanks hun! waiting to O and thinking of trying some grapefruit juice for CM. Just researching it now. :)
How are you?

Belsey; you just click on someone's image that you like and it will take you to the site to create your own :thumbup:


----------



## Beccaface

I'm still determined.
And still taking my horrid Vits! 
LOL
x


----------



## nevertogether

at least you aren't taking royal jelly, lol, i've read the effects are great but the taste is :shock: i'm used to it now, but had to force myself at first. haha


----------



## southerngal2

Doing great Isi! Hope you feel better soon!

Yep I O any day now! Doing all I can for that :bfp:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Madly :hugs:. You're the best! I'll keep my mind focused on being a Mom by Mothers day :thumbup:. We have to keep up that PMA! How are you hun? How was your weekend? 7 days before o, right :winkwink:
> 
> We have to try to stay positive, hopeful. Its cycle 20 for me, so I know too well about those disappointing :bfn:s. Hopefully, we've seen the last of them :thumbup:
> 
> How's everyone doing?

Your welcome hon :thumbup: Great PMA! 

Not bad today, a little stressful at work trying to remain relaxed we want to catch that eggy this month! :thumbup: 7days ish to ov and I decided as of last night I will not be doing opks this cycle and DH has given me his dedication to our :bfp: that we :sex: alt days started this pm for next 10/12 days :thumbup: I want to ease the pressure a little and I only started using opks to see if I was oving, last cycle proved I was so I feel no long needed! I will ov at some point and want to concentrate on :sex:, relaxing and having fun!

We have a huuuuuuge party sat night and are already planning :drunk: :sex: and this will be around my fertile window so heres hoping we hit the nail on the head so to speak :happydance:

How`s you?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies......just checking in and catching up!

Sounds everyone has a plan for this cycle which is great for PMA! LETS CATCH THEM EGGYS LADIES!


----------



## lauraclili

Hooray for PMA! 

I hope everyone's still feeling good today. 

Here's hoping and PMA-ing for total :bfp: coverage for this thread in a few weeks time!


----------



## Soulshaken

Still waiting... it's hard to know what to do when you wait? Like everyone keeps about their daily life around you and in the back of your head ALL THE TIME is ... is this it?? haha so distracting... I hope everyone is feeling great! I've been having a pretty intense headache today for seemingly no reason, not sure what thats about... but this site keeps me at least a little distracted and SO great to see so many ladies on the same side, feeling the same excitement, anticipation, and nervousness... so glad i stumbled upon this site :thumbup: praying and sending :dust: to all you ladies! Keep busy and stay smiling for summer baby bumps! <3


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies! How's the PMA this morning? :thumbup: 

Madlyttc, your plan sounds awesome. I do have a good feeling for you. Hope you guys catch that eggy!

Good luck to the rest of us waiting to o....Gemie, Becca, Never, Southerngal...all of us approaching that fertile window. I can't wait for us all to be in the 2ww. 

Lauraclili, where in your cycle are you? Are you in the 2ww yet?

Soulshaken, that headache sounds very promising :winkwink:. When do you test?

As for me, still sick at home. Debating whether I should go ahead with the SMEP or focus more on the fertile days. What do you guys think?


----------



## Soulshaken

Isi I would say give yourself a day to rest up and feel better first! So you can stay healthy for the next couple weeks, your going to need it! ;) 
I don't test until June 30th at the earliest so still just waiting, I did get to celebrate the good new of passing state boards for nursing today, so now this NURSE wants to see my :bfp: ASAP :) If I'm reading your counter right I think you ovulate the first day I can test... so if :witch: doesn't catch me and i don't have early results we could be overlapping in our wait! haha


----------



## Gemie

Isi if I were you I'd rest up and concentrate ony our fertile window. It's not worth making yourself stressed and more ill over. I don'[t think you'll need it but SMEP is always there for the next time! :bfp: this month though remember so the ffertile time is most important!

I can't wait for the 2ww! it's so exceiting this will be my first (knowingly) 2ww I know I'm gonna drive myslef crazy! Hoping to BD every night now until Monday (ov day!) hope oh is ready:winkwink: though I've never known him not to be ready for a bit of :sex: lol

Come on :spermy: we're counting on you catching that eggy!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Isi, I think you should take it easy and concentrate on those most fertile days. Those are the most important!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies. I think I'll take your advise and give it a rest, at least till the weekend. I need to be fit as a fiddle for all that :sex: don't I :winkwink: 

Soulshaken, congratulations :happydance:. That is fantastic news! And yay for us overlapping. I'm looking forward to starting my 2ww with news of your :bfp: :hugs: 

Gemie, you and me both! I can not wait to be in the 2ww already! Can't wait to symptom spot with you :winkwink: 

Loving your ticker, Southerngal! Fertile window!! Make sure you get busy hun :thumbup: 

I feel better today. I think I just might be able to make it to work tomorrow, fingers crossed.


----------



## southerngal2

Isi- We've been :sex: like rabbits! :blush:

This is going to be our month! I can feel it!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Loving the PMA...................approaching that fertile window myself! We have a busy week and weekend but from last Saturday :sex: for us every alt day :thumbup: DH has been very co-operative :haha: so far so am hoping he continues with his positive mood!

wanting that :spermy: to catch that eggy!

I have my u/s scan and transvaginal scan booked for 19th July so when I test on 12th getting my :bfp: will be the best reason to cancel it! :thumbup:

KEEP THE PMA ALIVE!:thumbup:


----------



## Belsey

Thanks Isi

Well I am back to the start :cry: now as my :witch: is here for another day or so no need for :sex:until July 2nd DH not happy he likes the practice :dohh:.

Will keep you posted....lots of baby dust to you :dust:

Belsey :hugs:xx


----------



## kitjos

This is my 2ww aswell, kinda excited as i feel quite possitve about this cycle!! :happydance:

Best of luck to everyone - wherever you are in your cycle! Keep possitive and supporting each other :hugs:

:dust::dust:


----------



## southerngal2

Sorry to hear that Belsey. Keep trying! Can't wait to celebrate a :bfp: with ya!

Good luck kitjos!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, so sorry, Belsey! Wishing you all the very best this new cycle, hun :hugs:

Good luck with the 2ww, Kitjos! Can't wait to join ya :winkwink:

I LOVE that PMA talk, Southerngal :D. Totally love it! :thumbup:

Madly, fx for you that you will DEFINITELY have to cancel that appointment! It's great that your DH is cooperating! My DH is mostly randy over the weekend (he's a banker and gets home tired during the week) so I have to try my best to seduce him on non-weekend days.

Taking your advice and trying to build my strength for the fertile window.....BUT if, by any chance, I can get my DH to feel frisky tonight.....:winkwink:

Hope the rest of us are doing great!


----------



## southerngal2

Just wanted to pop in and send lots of baby dust around!

:dust:


----------



## Gemie

southerngal2 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and send lots of baby dust around!
> 
> :dust:

 Thanks hun! Can never have too much! x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies!!! Bumping this thread as it's been quiet these last few days :flower:

Sending tons of :dust: to those in the 2ww, and those of us waiting to o! I just heard I might have to travel next week, but will definitely have to get out of it. That's the most crucial time for me, and I can not afford to lose a single second. Wish me luck ladies.

:hug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladies!!! Bumping this thread as it's been quiet these last few days :flower:
> 
> Sending tons of :dust: to those in the 2ww, and those of us waiting to o! I just heard I might have to travel next week, but will definitely have to get out of it. That's the most crucial time for me, and I can not afford to lose a single second. Wish me luck ladies.
> 
> :hug:

Morning hon :hugs:

oooooooooh NO TRAVELLING at crucial time you MUST get out of that one :thumbup: good luck!

I managed to talk DH into :sex: last night although he told me we had to :sex: immediately after DS went to bed cause by bedtime he would feel too :sleep: cause the heat is knocking him out :haha: of course I excepted what was offered and afterwards whilst I was lying with a cushion under my bum and my legs raised in the air DH fetched me my book to read......He was like `would you like your book babe` it was a little comical :rofl: and not at all how I expected ttc #2 would be............cant complain though :spermy: are waiting for that eggy :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

MADLYTTC said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! Bumping this thread as it's been quiet these last few days :flower:
> 
> Sending tons of :dust: to those in the 2ww, and those of us waiting to o! I just heard I might have to travel next week, but will definitely have to get out of it. That's the most crucial time for me, and I can not afford to lose a single second. Wish me luck ladies.
> 
> :hug:
> 
> Morning hon :hugs:
> 
> oooooooooh NO TRAVELLING at crucial time you MUST get out of that one :thumbup: good luck!
> 
> I managed to talk DH into :sex: last night although he told me we had to :sex: immediately after DS went to bed cause by bedtime he would feel too :sleep: cause the heat is knocking him out :haha: of course I excepted what was offered and afterwards whilst I was lying with a cushion under my bum and my legs raised in the air DH fetched me my book to read......He was like `would you like your book babe` it was a little comical :rofl: and not at all how I expected ttc #2 would be............cant complain though :spermy: are waiting for that eggy :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:....the things we put ourselves through in this ttc process!!! Wishing you all the very best sweetie!! I am most definitely going to slink out of that arrangement. Nothing is more important than our :baby: project. FX it works out as planned this cycle!


----------



## Belsey

Hey all 

Just wanted to say good luck and fingers crossed southerngal2 & Kitjos not long now :happydance:

Isi how are you feeling now?? Hope your having lots of :coffee::sleep:you time.

I am counting down the days to July 2nd when we can start :sex::sex::sex:
feeling positve this month :thumbup:

Cant wait till us ladies get our :bfp:and move on to the next stages together!:happydance:

Lots of :hugs::dust:to every one 

B xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Belsey!! It would be soooo great if we could all graduate to 1st Tri together!!!

Wishing you all the very best sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Belsey

Awwwww that would be awsome wouldnt it :thumbup:xx


----------



## Belsey

Help 

:wacko:

Isi.. I clicked on your display and went to lilypie and made my own ticker how do I add it to my signature?? :shrug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi hun. Just click on "Customize profile" in your profile page. Click on "Edit signature", and you can paste the link there.


----------



## Belsey

Test


----------



## Belsey

:wohoo:Waahhhhooooooooooooooo

Thanks Isy :happydance:your the best :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awesome!!!!!!!! It looks fab Belsey :thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

Good morning ladies!

Hope everyone is keeping positive this month.

I'm not sure what's going on with me. I was supposse to O yesterday and was using OPK's. They were getting darker, but I never got a positve darker line. Last night it looked like my line was lighter than before! aaahhhhh does this mean I didn't O or maybe I'm just going to O later than normal? Anyone have this happen?


----------



## Gemie

southerngal2 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping positive this month.
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on with me. I was supposse to O yesterday and was using OPK's. They were getting darker, but I never got a positve darker line. Last night it looked like my line was lighter than before! aaahhhhh does this mean I didn't O or maybe I'm just going to O later than normal? Anyone have this happen?

I'd say you probably O'd and just missed the serge! :)


----------



## kitjos

Hi ladies!! Good to see our topic is stil active and few more people are in the 2ww!! :winkwink:

I think my body is messing around this cycle as i thought i OV'd on 21st/22nd as OV pains and EWCM and near possitive on OV sticks (never had a possitive before, dont have enough hormone?). Anywho, so im approx 3-4DPO now but then today i get bad OV cramps again and mass of wet/EWCM again!! Anyone had this kinda thing happen to them before?? :shrug:
Think me and hubby are gona have to :sex: again but not really in mood coz of hot weather etc... :growlmad:

Any suggestions/2nd opinion would be great!! Please :cry:

:dust:


----------



## southerngal2

That's kinda what I'm thinking too Gemie, because I did have OV pains. 
I'm not going to worry about it because this is our month for :bfp:!

Guess now it's time for the loooonnnngggg TWW!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I agree with Gemie, southerngal! I think you missed the surge. But I know you've covered all your bases, so I guess we can officially say you are in dpo territory :dance:. Good luck in your 2ww, hun!!!

Kitjos, the body works in the weirdest way!!! I think you and your DH need to :sex: some more....to cover all your bases :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies!

i hope everyone is doing well. i got a SURPRISE visit from DH yesterday and got to spend 24 hours with him, well just under, but it was amazing! i'm seriously so in love that i don't even know what to do with myself! i should ovulate tuesday of next week, and i see DH almost every day next week so our chances should be good. if i ovulate earlier, we did get lots of :sex: in yesterday and today. DH read the pre-seed bottle where it says each cycle you only have a 20% chance of conceiving and now he doesn't want me getting my hopes up..but i can't help it! :)


----------



## southerngal2

kitjos--looks like we will be testing around the same time! Can't wait to share those :bfp:!

Isi--Hope you're feeling better!

Thanks for the reassurance Gemie and Isi!


----------



## Gemie

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> i hope everyone is doing well. i got a SURPRISE visit from DH yesterday and got to spend 24 hours with him, well just under, but it was amazing! i'm seriously so in love that i don't even know what to do with myself! i should ovulate tuesday of next week, and i see DH almost every day next week so our chances should be good. if i ovulate earlier, we did get lots of :sex: in yesterday and today. DH read the pre-seed bottle where it says each cycle you only have a 20% chance of conceiving and now he doesn't want me getting my hopes up..but i can't help it! :)

:happydance: Thats such a lovely story!! I'm so glad you got to see him and get some lovin' :winkwink:
And next week you can bd till your hearts content! :thumbup:
I'd get excited too hun, I know we're not meant to but I can't help it. :)


----------



## nevertogether

aww thanks gemie! he kept it a secret all week and then just burst in the front door. i had to stop myself from crying. seriously every second with him is like a dream. i can't even stop kissing him! can't wait to catch that eggy! :)


----------



## Gemie

Awww hun I can tell how much you love him, it's so sweet.
I don't know how you do it being apart, I can't spend one day with out my DF without getting itchy to see him again!
People in the military give up so much for your country it's amazing <3


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, that's so sweet, Never!!!! So very happy for you! Good luck hun!


----------



## nevertogether

well, our situation is a lot different than most being dual military. DH told me yesterday he didn't even know how i do it. he is stationed at home a majority of time in the U.S. and gets to see his family quiet often, last being in May of this year. i haven't been home since august of last year and i have no support system over here other than all of you gals! it's hard, i'm not going to lie, but when you find the person you love more than the world, you would do anything and everything for them even if it sucks! you would be able to do it i'm sure :)


----------



## Gemie

nevertogether said:


> well, our situation is a lot different than most being dual military. DH told me yesterday he didn't even know how i do it. he is stationed at home a majority of time in the U.S. and gets to see his family quiet often, last being in May of this year. i haven't been home since august of last year and i have no support system over here other than all of you gals! it's hard, i'm not going to lie, but when you find the person you love more than the world, you would do anything and everything for them even if it sucks! you would be able to do it i'm sure :)

All I can say is I'm in awe of you :hugs: I bet it makes your time with him that more special and also when you get to see your family too. xx


----------



## kitjos

southerngal2 said:


> kitjos--looks like we will be testing around the same time! Can't wait to share those :bfp:!

Ive just done an OPK and it came out possitive!! Which means i didnt ov on 21st which means im 4 days off my estimate. Oh geez.... 
Well guess im not in my 2ww yet then but will be in few days, glad to buddy up southengal2 - lets pray for them :bfp:.
Anywho, i know what ill be doing tonight! :winkwink:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

kitjos said:


> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> kitjos--looks like we will be testing around the same time! Can't wait to share those :bfp:!
> 
> Ive just done an OPK and it came out possitive!! Which means i didnt ov on 21st which means im 4 days off my estimate. Oh geez....
> Well guess im not in my 2ww yet then but will be in few days, glad to buddy up southengal2 - lets pray for them :bfp:.
> Anywho, i know what ill be doing tonight! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Get to :sex: girl!!!!! Praying for that :bfp: hun!


----------



## happilytrying

Hubby and I :sex: last night so hopefully we see some results. Need him to bring me some grapefruit juice since I still have a bummed foot and cant get to the store myself lol COME ON :bfp: FOR JULY! :dust: to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## happilytrying

nevertogether said:


> aww thanks gemie! he kept it a secret all week and then just burst in the front door. i had to stop myself from crying. seriously every second with him is like a dream. i can't even stop kissing him! can't wait to catch that eggy! :)

Aww being IN LOVE ROCKS!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## southerngal2

nevertogether said:


> aww thanks gemie! he kept it a secret all week and then just burst in the front door. i had to stop myself from crying. seriously every second with him is like a dream. i can't even stop kissing him! can't wait to catch that eggy! :)

That's so sweet! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: Ladies,

PMA sounds extremely positive for this month.......we def have a BABYBOOM on our hands :haha:

nevertogether its great news you got a surprise visit from OH you sound ssssssooooooooooooo in love! :happydance:

I am going to give DH the night off in preperation for :drunk: :sex: tomorrow night :rofl::rofl: I also plan on cohearsing him into :sex: tomorrow aft too but am not telling him that yet :rofl:

I poas and did a opk this am and although not a positive the second line is def there and if its the same as last month will take 4/5 days til I hit my surge and get that positive which is right on cue :thumbup: I am feeling really great now I have worked out my cycle length,luteal phase ov etc.................bring on that :bfp:


----------



## nevertogether

wooo go madly, get that eggy girl! :happydance: oh and i am soo in love :) love that man with every part of me!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> wooo go madly, get that eggy girl! :happydance: oh and i am soo in love :) love that man with every part of me!

DH is already complaining he is :sleep: but we will catch that eggy this cycle I am determined :haha:

I can feel the love just reading your post (s) hon! :kiss:


----------



## nevertogether

tell him to buck up and be a man, wake up! haha :gun:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> tell him to buck up and be a man, wake up! haha :gun:

lmao right now! :rofl:

He`s a little `would love another baby OR GOD DOES THAT MEAN WE HAVE TO HAVE SEX?`


----------



## Soulshaken

happilytrying said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks gemie! he kept it a secret all week and then just burst in the front door. i had to stop myself from crying. seriously every second with him is like a dream. i can't even stop kissing him! can't wait to catch that eggy! :)
> 
> Aww being IN LOVE ROCKS!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

AGREED! Being in love DOES rock... Hubby just rearanged/redecorated/painted our house with his brothers while i was gone to the lake to surprise me.. leaving an empty room as a "just in case" nursery... he gives me hope... ain't love grand?! :-D


----------



## Irishbabe

I think I ovulated today so as soon as I got in from work we :sex: ...... fingers crossed we caught the eggy.

Good luck everyone, hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## Soulshaken

catch that eggy girls!!! :spermy: 

Good luck and :dust: !!
:)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oooh, I'm loving all the love radiating from this thread. Our other halves are the best aren't they!

Never, enjoy the time with your man, hun :hugs: 

Madly, give your man plenty of Red Bull and tell him to get ready for the shag fest :haha:. I'm already thinking up my own R-rated seduction moves, lol!

Soulshaken, aww that's so sweet what your dh did! 

Irishbabe, :thumbup: for the timely :sex:. Hope you guys catch that eggy!

We are definitely on a roll for a baby boom on this thread! My own piece of good news is I got out of the trip for next week :dance:. With all the PMA and :dust: on this thread, the :sperm: will have no choice but to catch those eggs!

:hug:


----------



## happilytrying

Soulshaken said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks gemie! he kept it a secret all week and then just burst in the front door. i had to stop myself from crying. seriously every second with him is like a dream. i can't even stop kissing him! can't wait to catch that eggy! :)
> 
> Aww being IN LOVE ROCKS!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> AGREED! Being in love DOES rock... Hubby just rearanged/redecorated/painted our house with his brothers while i was gone to the lake to surprise me.. leaving an empty room as a "just in case" nursery... he gives me hope... ain't love grand?! :-DClick to expand...

aww thats so nice, i cant wait to turn our extra room into a nursery :cloud9:


----------



## southerngal2

Soulshaken---How sweet!


----------



## happilytrying

I
We are definitely on a roll for a baby boom on this thread! My own piece of good news is I got out of the trip for next week :dance:. With all the PMA and :dust: on this thread said:


> I agree :dance:. :sex::sex::sex: and more :sex:.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oooh, I'm loving all the love radiating from this thread. Our other halves are the best aren't they!

Never, enjoy the time with your man, hun :hugs: 

Madly, give your man plenty of Red Bull and tell him to get ready for the shag fest :haha:. I'm already thinking up my own R-rated seduction moves, lol!

Soulshaken, aww that's so sweet what your dh did! 

Irishbabe, :thumbup: for the timely :sex:. Hope you guys catch that eggy!

We are definitely on a roll for a baby boom on this thread! My own piece of good news is I got out of the trip for next week :dance:. With all the PMA and :dust: on this thread, the :sperm: will have no choice but to catch those eggs!

:hug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry for the double posts! Using my phone :blush: 

Definitely lots of :sex:, happily trying! Where in your cycle are you?


----------



## happilytrying

Isi Buttercup said:


> So sorry for the double posts! Using my phone :blush:
> 
> Definitely lots of :sex:, happily trying! Where in your cycle are you?

I am on CD 7, my cycles are irregular, so I do my own calculations from the last period whenever I get them, so hubby and I just DTD :blush: when he got home from work. Not trying to skip a beat and of course he just wanted some TLC from his wife lol.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Lol, they all love some TLC don't they! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## nevertogether

still no positive OPK for me, which is good. woot woot :happydance: just need them to hold out until tomorrow or monday and i'm good :thumbup:


----------



## lauraclili

No positive opks yet for me either which is good as I'm at my Dad's for the weekend and the thought of :sex: there is still a little weird if the truth be told! :rofl: 

unfortunately, I forgot to bring my thermometer so no temping this weekend. Oops! 

Still feeling pretty positive this time around - who knows why!

:dust: :dust: :dust: everyone. 

x


----------



## nevertogether

here's to bump buddies laura! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Groovychick

Pleased to hear you are feeling positive Laura! :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Soulshaken said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> aww thanks gemie! he kept it a secret all week and then just burst in the front door. i had to stop myself from crying. seriously every second with him is like a dream. i can't even stop kissing him! can't wait to catch that eggy! :)
> 
> Aww being IN LOVE ROCKS!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> AGREED! Being in love DOES rock... Hubby just rearanged/redecorated/painted our house with his brothers while i was gone to the lake to surprise me.. leaving an empty room as a "just in case" nursery... he gives me hope... ain't love grand?! :-DClick to expand...

this is lovely hon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sounds like dh has plenty of faith! :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oooh, I'm loving all the love radiating from this thread. Our other halves are the best aren't they!
> 
> Never, enjoy the time with your man, hun :hugs:
> 
> Madly, give your man plenty of Red Bull and tell him to get ready for the shag fest :haha:. I'm already thinking up my own R-rated seduction moves, lol!
> 
> Soulshaken, aww that's so sweet what your dh did!
> 
> Irishbabe, :thumbup: for the timely :sex:. Hope you guys catch that eggy!
> 
> We are definitely on a roll for a baby boom on this thread! My own piece of good news is I got out of the trip for next week :dance:. With all the PMA and :dust: on this thread, the :sperm: will have no choice but to catch those eggs!
> 
> :hug:

LMAO :rofl: REDBULL?!? I THINK HE NEEDS SOME SPEED?!?:rofl:

I just got a very near positive on my opk soooooooooo I reckon ov is literally here if not today I think tom :thumbup: going to go for it this aft :sex: and then plenty of :drunk::sex: tonight (early hours of tom morning!) then tomorrow morning for goodluck POOR DH he will have a reason to be :sleep: tomorrow THEN I will let him complain :yipee::yipee:

LOTS OF LOVE IN THIS THREAD AND LOTS OF BUMP BUDDIES TOO I RECKON! CATCH THEM EGGIES LADIES :spermy:

:yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin::yipee::headspin:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think I have managed to upload todays opk, if it works :haha:

EDIT: Hey it did work, a little blurry but just a slight shade off positive!
 



Attached Files:







opk 26.06.2010.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## nevertogether

wow super close madly!!! :dust:


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone! 

I really hope that this is it for all of us and we can move en mass to 1st trimester! 

x


----------



## Groovychick

lauraclili said:


> I really hope that this is it for all of us and we can move en mass to 1st trimester!

I agree! Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

so we :sex: this aft, I just got back from hairdressers and am sat here half ready for tonight....................roll on :drunk: :sex: :rofl:


----------



## Soulshaken

Groovychick said:


> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> I really hope that this is it for all of us and we can move en mass to 1st trimester!
> 
> I agree! Good luck everyone! :dust:Click to expand...

Absolutely!!! How fun that would be!! Good luck tonight/tomorrow Madly!! Join up the "ladies in waiting" haha! Although it's not the most fun game, at least we have each other for that positive attitude!! Keep it up ladies, it really does help :) :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Gemie

OMG girls I just had to show you this b/c I'm so excited! I'm ovulating exactly when I thought I would, after the pill. I was so scared it had mucked about with my body but this says otherwise :happydance:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4139/4736254964_496bf34540.jpg


----------



## Soulshaken

That's awesome Gemie!!! Looks great!! Good luck joining the TWW :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies!!! I hope everyone had a great weekend (sans the football, of course, lol).

Madly hun....woo hoo for that awesome OPK and getting some good :sex: in. So....are you now in the 2ww?

Lauraclili.....thank goodness for a negative OPK when you were visiting the Parents. That would have been ackward :haha:. Have you gotten a positive since then? AMEN to all of us moving to the 1st tri together! That would be P-E-R-F-E-C-T!!!! :thumbup:

Never....how's the time with the DH coming along? Blissful I'm sure :winkwink:. Have you ovulated yet?

Gemie...that's awesome you ovulated bang on schedule!!! That's so awesome that more of us are now in the 2ww :dance:

Hey Groovy....any minute now, huh :thumbup:. Did you get lots of :sex: in?

Soulshaken....how's that 2ww coming along? Only 3 days left till you test.....YAY!! :happydance:

As for me, well DH and I were not able to get any BD in over the weekend....last time was Friday. Last night he was recovering from a hangover all day and just wanted to cuddle . I have to go all gangsta and seduce him tonight....probably have to dig in my repotoire for some extreme R rated seduction moves....lol. The good thing is that I had a lily white OPK yesterday, so we haven't missed anything yet. I'm going to do another OPK in a couple of hours, so hoping for a nice sexy line :winkwink:

On another note, I got a visit from an old friend yesterday and she prayed with me for me to conceive my baby asap!! The reason I'm kinda excited is that the day before I hooked up with my DH, this same friend prayed for me to meet my husband (she got married when we were 25, and at the time, I had just turned 30 and with no fella in sight...lol). 

Oh, and so sorry to all my English gals. I swear, I felt just as gutted yesterday as when the Nigerian team crashed out. But the officiating was appalling though!

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Gemie

Well it was a total thrashing in the end and Germany were the better team, they know how to play as a TEAM unlike the England lads :(

Good luck for the pos opk!! get seducing your man :thumbup:

What a lovely story about your friend and prayers!! God is good hun, he knows what we need and just when we need it :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

isi - got my first positive OPK today and i see DH tonight :happydance: i usually get three days worth and then ovulate on the third so i should ovulate wed. i see DH from today (mon) - sunday so i have a good shot!


----------



## Gemie

nevertogether said:


> isi - got my first positive OPK today and i see DH tonight :happydance: i usually get three days worth and then ovulate on the third so i should ovulate wed. i see DH from today (mon) - sunday so i have a good shot!

woohoo!! Thats awesome hun... perfect timing! :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow!!! Sounds awesome, Never! All the best, hun :hugs:

Gemie...is that your baby in your avatar? Soooooo adorable!!!


----------



## Gemie

Aww no, if only!!! One day it will be though! x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh definitely, Gemie! One day very very very soon :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Hello ladies!

Soulshaken--how you feeling? Any symptoms?

Isi--awesome story about your friend. Prayer can do awesome things!

nevertogether--good luck!


----------



## happilytrying

Hi ladies how was your weekend? This weekend was very good and DH and I did a lot of "marital activities" lol so hopefully it gets me to my . Best of luck to you all.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

happilytrying said:


> Hi ladies how was your weekend? This weekend was very good and DH and I did a lot of "marital activities" lol so hopefully it gets me to my . Best of luck to you all.

Oooooh, I like the sound of "marital activities" :winkwink:. Praying we all get those :bfp:s, sweetie!!! Now, let's ride the 2ww together (I have a few days to mine...but sounds like you might already be on yours)


----------



## happilytrying

Isi Buttercup said:


> happilytrying said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how was your weekend? This weekend was very good and DH and I did a lot of "marital activities" lol so hopefully it gets me to my . Best of luck to you all.
> 
> Oooooh, I like the sound of "marital activities" :winkwink:. Praying we all get those :bfp:s, sweetie!!! Now, let's ride the 2ww together (I have a few days to mine...but sounds like you might already be on yours)Click to expand...

not there yet, im just making sure i cover all my tracks :rofl: but sure we can ride out the wait together and try to keep each other sane :haha:


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies!! gosh i love this thread and you crazy girls ... this weekend has been great so far! My brother came home from Afghanistan yesterday :):):) so of course that gave me a full day of distraction and family fun, haha 
As far as symptoms go i don't really have any except a little twinges/crampy, extremely moody (sorry DH), and burping a lot haha 
of course it could still be AF but i'm hoping! After the spotting 7DPO and then that went away immediately and nothing since so crossing my fingers!! 
Good luck with you TWW ladies!! :dust: all around!


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed girls! :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh that's awesome about your brother, Soulshaken!!!!! Definitely sounds like a great weekend. Girrrrl, the hiccups and spotting sound soooooo exciting!! I'm so excited!!!! Good luck hun!


----------



## southerngal2

Soulshaken-- That's so awesome about your brother!


Spreading :dust: all around!


----------



## happilytrying

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh that's awesome about your brother, Soulshaken!!!!! Definitely sounds like a great weekend. Girrrrl, the hiccups and spotting sound soooooo exciting!! I'm so excited!!!! Good luck hun!

hiccups? are they sign as well? i cant keep up :haha:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

LOL....I hear having lots of gas is one of the surest symptoms. Loads of ladies here on BnB have it as an early pregnancy symptom.


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, 

I'm glad it's all working out for everyone this cycle - that OPKs are behaving and people are together when they need to be! 

All things going well this end - just started getting EWCM(!) first time in ages that it was recognisable (the last time I got pregnant but MC so I know it's a good sign!) so I'm super excited... 

Also, OPK held out until this afternoon when we got home! Yippee! 

I hope you're all ok today and having a fabulous Monday. 

Spreading lots of :dust: around here. 

x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

The OPK couldn't have had better timing, Laura....and the EWCM sounds super duper :thumbup:. I don't think I have any yet.....but ah well, Preseed should help if it doesn't show :haha:. Looking forward to counting down your 2ww with you!


----------



## happilytrying

Isi Buttercup said:


> LOL....I hear having lots of gas is one of the surest symptoms. Loads of ladies here on BnB have it as an early pregnancy symptom.

oh cool, see i dont need to learn more symptoms b/c i swear i have them :rofl:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Happily....I'm exactly the same :haha:


----------



## southerngal2

Speaking of symptoms....I started cramping today. It kinda feels like AF cramps. Is this too early for implantation cramping?


----------



## Gemie

southerngal2 said:


> Speaking of symptoms....I started cramping today. It kinda feels like AF cramps. Is this too early for implantation cramping?

I think it is slightly.. could you have O'd sooner? Or maybe it's now b/c of the pain?


----------



## southerngal2

Gemie said:


> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> Speaking of symptoms....I started cramping today. It kinda feels like AF cramps. Is this too early for implantation cramping?
> 
> I think it is slightly.. could you have O'd sooner? Or maybe it's now b/c of the pain?Click to expand...

I had some slight cramping around the time I was supposse to O. I was using OPK's but never got a positive, it got darker and almost positive then just started getting lighter.

Guess tonight Dh & I'll :sex: just in case!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good to :sex: just in case, southerngal. I think implantation is typically from 7dpo...but everyone is different. I agree with Gemie...maybe you o'd earlier than you think.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

Checking in!

Looking great.....+ opks and symptons galore.......this thread is THE place to be.....lots of BFPS coming this way!

I got my + opk yesterday at 11.30am so we bd (of course!) and will be doing so tonight and tomorrow too just for insurance purposes lol.....I have been getting ov cramps all day but considering the amount of bding I have been putting DH through I am praying we have it covered for our 1st wedding anniversary bubba!


----------



## southerngal2

Good luck Madlyttc!

:dust: to you!


----------



## nevertogether

madly - got my first positive OPK yesterday too! :happydance: DH and i :sex: last night too with the conceive plus and soft cups for the first time. here's to hoping for our :bfp:'s!


----------



## Soulshaken

Good luck ladies!! :dust: your way!! Can't wait to test... it's killing meeee.... hope to join the :bfp: club with you girls soon :)


----------



## southerngal2

Nevertogether--sending :dust: to you!
Soulshaken--It's your month! Can't wait for you to share that :bfp: with us!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> madly - got my first positive OPK yesterday too! :happydance: DH and i :sex: last night too with the conceive plus and soft cups for the first time. here's to hoping for our :bfp:'s!

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! gl girl! :thumbup:

WHEN we get our :bfp:'s we will prob have a similar EDD! :happydance:

Nearly there Soulshaken.....you will one of the first Ladies to get her :bfp:


----------



## Soulshaken

eee i dunno now! I'm getting down today for some reason! I had some dark brown spotting just when i wiped today and then it went away... ugh!! stupid :witch: is taunting me!! i'm definitely going to test tomorrow though and see what happens, last time it took me until 14DPO to get a FAINT positive, so i'm not going to get too discouraged if its a :bfn: tomorrow ... (I'm going crazy can you tell?? haha)
Good luck with your wait ladies!! :dust: to all of you!! And keep smiling :) And when your down ask for lots of hugs... haha i just warn DH ahead of time that today i'm going to be a little more clingy than usual... i don't think he minds ;)
Hope everyone is feeling okay today :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Soulshaken said:


> eee i dunno now! I'm getting down today for some reason! I had some dark brown spotting just when i wiped today and then it went away... ugh!! stupid :witch: is taunting me!! i'm definitely going to test tomorrow though and see what happens, last time it took me until 14DPO to get a FAINT positive, so i'm not going to get too discouraged if its a :bfn: tomorrow ... (I'm going crazy can you tell?? haha)
> Good luck with your wait ladies!! :dust: to all of you!! And keep smiling :) And when your down ask for lots of hugs... haha i just warn DH ahead of time that today i'm going to be a little more clingy than usual... i don't think he minds ;)
> Hope everyone is feeling okay today :hugs:

:hugs: fxed for a two nice pink lines tom hon!


----------



## awaitingrmb

I would like to join


TTC Baby #1


----------



## southerngal2

Hi awaitinggrmb!

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## nevertogether

GL today southerngal, FX'ed you get your :bfp: hun!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. So sorry for being MIA. I didn't want to wreck the PMA here. I'm 99.99% sure I'm ovulating from my bad side this cycle :cry:. So I think I'm out this month. But I would love to cheer you ladies on, if that's okay :hugs:

Wooohooo for all the good :sex: Madly and Never! It would be so so cool for you to have the same EDD. You'll probably also announce your :bfp: the same day :hugs:. Good luck babes!

Also sending tons of baby dust to Happily, Southerngal, Gemie, Laura, Irishbabe, Becca (where are you?!), all of you in or approaching the 2ww! I'm your official cheer leader ladies :dance: 

Soulshaken, I have everything crossed for you. Praying for 2 pink lines for you, hun!

Welcome Awaiting!

:dust: to everyone! :kiss:


----------



## Gemie

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladies. So sorry for being MIA. I didn't want to wreck the PMA here. I'm 99.99% sure I'm ovulating from my bad side this cycle :cry:. So I think I'm out this month. But I would love to cheer you ladies on, if that's okay :hugs:
> 
> Wooohooo for all the good :sex: Madly and Never! It would be so so cool for you to have the same EDD. You'll probably also announce your :bfp: the same day :hugs:. Good luck babes!
> 
> Also sending tons of baby dust to Happily, Southerngal, Gemie, Laura, Irishbabe, Becca (where are you?!), all of you in or approaching the 2ww! I'm your official cheer leader ladies :dance:
> 
> Soulshaken, I have everything crossed for you. Praying for 2 pink lines for you, hun!
> 
> Welcome Awaiting!
> 
> :dust: to everyone! :kiss:


Awww hun :hugs: keep the faithyou never know fully what's going on inside!

I O'd early so I've been in the 2ww since Monday! It's so exceiting, I really hope we managed it, I'm so impatient :dohh:

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Gemie hun! But I'm pretty much certain this cycle was a bust.

Oh awesome! That means you're about 4dpo!! Exciting stuff! Can't wait for you to test!!!


----------



## Gemie

Thanks hun :) xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi ladies. So sorry for being MIA. I didn't want to wreck the PMA here. I'm 99.99% sure I'm ovulating from my bad side this cycle :cry:. So I think I'm out this month. But I would love to cheer you ladies on, if that's okay :hugs:
> 
> Wooohooo for all the good :sex: Madly and Never! It would be so so cool for you to have the same EDD. You'll probably also announce your :bfp: the same day :hugs:. Good luck babes!
> 
> Also sending tons of baby dust to Happily, Southerngal, Gemie, Laura, Irishbabe, Becca (where are you?!), all of you in or approaching the 2ww! I'm your official cheer leader ladies :dance:
> 
> Soulshaken, I have everything crossed for you. Praying for 2 pink lines for you, hun!
> 
> Welcome Awaiting!
> 
> :dust: to everyone! :kiss:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was certain I ov from my left this month but have been getting cramps and a sort of trapped nerve feeling in my right hip top of buttock area.....confused.com :shrug:

PMA your not out yet hon!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Madly :hugs:. I'll just take my mind off it....so if it does happen, will be pleasantly surprised :winkwink:


----------



## Belsey

Hey Ladies......

Havent signed on here for a week have been trying my hardest to keep my mind occupied an any thing but:bfp:

Well after the :witch:got me i am finaly back to :sex:time so lots and lots of :sex:this week and pray to God those :spermy:have a betther sence of direction than my DH :haha:

Fingers crossed for you guys in the 2 wk wait :happydance:

I am not feeling this is my month- I just have that feeling :cry:

Fingers & Toes crossed for you Isi sending you big :hug: stay strong and keep us updated:flower:

:dust: to you all keep us posted

B xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Belsey hun! Do keep up the PMA this cycle!! And yeah, hoping the :spermy: will hit the bullseye :winkwink:. So keep :sex:

Will defo keep you updated. :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies, Im very new to Baby&Bump. Hope I can join you all :flower:

I should be testing in exactly 2 weeks.. 14th or 15th U all sound so :happydance: and thats what I LOVE to see!!! This will be my 9th Month of trying for :baby: number 1, I just so so so Wish this is the Month!! I try and stay :happydance: in front of my DH, but deep deep down :cry: Its been a long journey and i havnt told anyone we have been trying..!! I have been invited to :baby: Shower this weekend, Im still in two minds whether to go?? full of women with newborns and than theres me! sorry Dont want to depress u all as Im Loving all the PMA in here! :flower: I pray so so hard :witch: stays away!! and we all get our DESERVING :bfp:

We have :sex: for the past 5 Days none stop!! hoping we covered the days!! :dust: to u all Lets wait and see!!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Nayla--- Welcome! :dust: to you!
Isi--- don't give up yet! You never know what your body is doing! :dust: to you!
Belsey--hope those :spermy: decide to ask for directions this month!! :haha:

Keep the PMA going ladies! This is our month!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I love the pma on this thread too....its such a lovely supportive thread! Here`s hoping we graduate to 1st tri together!


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you girls! :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I love the pma on this thread too....its such a lovely supportive thread! Here`s hoping we graduate to 1st tri together!

that would be great madly


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, 

I hope you're all feeling good today. 

FF tells me that I Ov'ed three days ago so here's hoping!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I love the pma on this thread too....its such a lovely supportive thread! Here`s hoping we graduate to 1st tri together!
> 
> that would be great madlyClick to expand...

It certainly would :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Big hugs to you Nayla :hugs:. I know exactly how you feel about putting up a happy face and hurting inside....but hopefully, your ttc journey will be over THIS CYCLE :happydance:. As for the baby showers, if they are close friends, you could go....knowing at the back of your mind that yours isn't too far away. Go and bask in all that :dust:. Your time will come for sure.

Thanks southernbabe :hugs:. I'm just trying not to allow myself the heart break....but I will most defo keep up the PMA :thumbup:. How are you hun? 2ww coming to an end soon!!!

Madly and Mamadonna....that would be AWESOME to move to 1st tri together :friends:. Getting all excited now :D

Good luck Laura!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I am walking around at the minute with an almost permanent grin on my face :dohh: I just feel sooooo happy and sooooo in love with DH right now! I have those butterfly feelings you get when you know something great is building up and about to happen :shrug: [-o&lt; my happy emotional state has something to do with a pending :bfp: and our much wanted March :baby:


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> I am walking around at the minute with an almost permanent grin on my face :dohh: I just feel sooooo happy and sooooo in love with DH right now! I have those butterfly feelings you get when you know something great is building up and about to happen :shrug: [-o&lt; my happy emotional state has something to do with a pending :bfp: and our much wanted March :baby:

that sounds great madly, i so hope you get your bfp!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Yes Isi the TWW is half way over. The closer I get to testing time the more nervous I get! I'm starting to feel crampy. But I'm hoping it's not PMS.

Trying not to think about it and trying to keep positive!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, that's so sweet Madly!! Good luck babes!

Southern, I am willing PMA away from you. Looking forward to the flood of :bfp: announcements on this thread!!!


----------



## lauraclili

It's brilliant that the PMA is holding strong around here! 

I love coming and reading this thread - it always makes me feel like anything is possible. 

I would love to join you all in 1st Trimester in a couple of weeks. Our bodies are amazing things and I just really hope that this month they will reward all our hard work and perseverance! 

I hope this is it for everyone! I know on a selfish level I would love it to be me, but I hope for all of you that this is it for you too... 

x


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you ladies :flower: 

Im feeling very upbeat and happier today.. I guess we have done all we can do for now :thumbup:
Going to try and not think too much in the 2ww :coffee: and just enjoy my weekend.. xx As for the :baby: Shower I definitely will go.. As im not really a bitter or jealous person, Sometimes it does get tough but were only humans i Guess :wacko: But hey I love shopping for Baby things.. and your right I will be having my time soon fingers crossed :happydance:

Just a quick question ladies does your Boobs hurt so much straight after ovulation? Mine have always been like that till:witch: arrives.. I just so hope its something else..

Stay Happy and Healthy ladies and :dust: TO US ALL :happydance:


----------



## kitjos

ARRRR! Havent logged on in past week as feeling really down about missing my OV window and having them 'it's never gonna happen to me' moments, but i did OV!! (by fertility friend - which ive never had an actual red cross reading before!) and me and hubby BD that night (i ov'd on CD17) so hopefully im back in the game!! Im now 6dpo and waiting. :happydance:

Hope you ladies are doing alright and guess many more are in there 2ww now!! Good luck!!

:dust:


----------



## mamadonna

thats great kitjos,hope you caught that eggy!!


----------



## southerngal2

Good morning ladies!

kitjos---that's great! Fingers crossed for you!

mamadonna---how you feeling hon? Testing day is right around the corner!

Nayla---glad to hear you are feeling better!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## mamadonna

southerngal2 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> kitjos---that's great! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> mamadonna---how you feeling hon? Testing day is right around the corner!
> 
> Nayla---glad to hear you are feeling better!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

i'm good thanx hun,i've just had a lvely reading off sandra,but she says conception oct/nov so we'll just have to wait and see:shrug: hows things at your end?


----------



## southerngal2

Things are fine on my end, just trying to get through the looooonnnnnnggggg TWW!


----------



## mamadonna

southerngal2 said:


> Things are fine on my end, just trying to get through the looooonnnnnnggggg TWW!

i kno i just wanna kno 1 way or other now the tww has flown but now i'm fed up the doubts are starting *where has my pma gone?*


----------



## southerngal2

mamadonna said:


> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> Things are fine on my end, just trying to get through the looooonnnnnnggggg TWW!
> 
> i kno i just wanna kno 1 way or other now the tww has flown but now i'm fed up the doubts are starting *where has my pma gone?*Click to expand...

Hang in there! The wait is almost up!
:dust: to you!

My fingers, toes, feet, hands, arms, legs, eyes, everything is crossed for your :bfp:


----------



## lauraclili

Absolutely! 

I love the love swishing around this thread. 

Everything's crossed. 1st trimester for all of us, yes?! 

xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lauraclili said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I love the love swishing around this thread.
> 
> Everything's crossed. 1st trimester for all of us, yes?!
> 
> xx

YES LAURACLILI,

LISTEN UP LADIES PMA.....WE WILL ALL BE GRADUATING TO 1ST TRI TOGETHER!:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

lauraclili said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I love the love swishing around this thread.
> 
> Everything's crossed. 1st trimester for all of us, yes?!
> 
> xx

thanks girls that souds good to me!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> lauraclili said:
> 
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> I love the love swishing around this thread.
> 
> Everything's crossed. 1st trimester for all of us, yes?!
> 
> xx
> 
> thanks girls that souds good to me!!Click to expand...

Your welcome hon......we are in this together.....me and my BnB girls :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

Yes! PMA girls! 
well I finally succumbed and ordered a reading from Jenny lol Just for fun b/c I really don't usually go in for anything like that... just something to do b/c I'm actually going mad! x


----------



## Soulshaken

Hey ladies!! back from the lake with absolutely NO news unfortunately ... tested two days ago(AF was due), yesterday, AND today and still :bfn: 
AF not showing her face yet but I have no idea what to think...
I remember not thinking i was pregnant the last time because i tested when AF was due and same :bfn: but then starting feeling "carsick" all the time so i tested about a week laster and it was a FAINT positive.
i don't know why my body is so confusing but it's really keeping me down :(
I really just want to know either way, ya know!? AGH... alright enough of that.
I hope everyone is doing well and keeping positive!! haha (i'm trying) 
:dust: to all you ladies for July :bfp:!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Graduation sounds fabulous :thumbup: 

Good luck tomorrow Mamadonna! You and Soulshaken are the first of us here to test :dance: 

Yay for catching the eggy Kitjos :thumbup: 

Madly, Southerngal, Lauraclili, Gemie, Nayla, Belsey, Happily, everyone! Hope everyone's doing great! Looking forward to the flood of :bfp: 

As for me, I'm technically 1dpo today. Debating whether or not to put back my ticker :haha:. Might as well, in the spirit of PMA, right :winkwink: 

:dust: to all!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Graduation sounds fabulous :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Mamadonna! You and Soulshaken are the first of us here to test :dance:
> 
> Yay for catching the eggy Kitjos :thumbup:
> 
> Madly, Southerngal, Lauraclili, Gemie, Nayla, Belsey, Happily, everyone! Hope everyone's doing great! Looking forward to the flood of :bfp:
> 
> As for me, I'm technically 1dpo today. Debating whether or not to put back my ticker :haha:. Might as well, in the spirit of PMA, right :winkwink:
> 
> :dust: to all!

PMA HON....SORT THAT TICKER :thumbup:

I think I am coming down with a cold or summat.....stuffy nose, sore/dry throat and seems I am starting with a cough too.....feeling a little crap right now......going to :sleep: now.........so tired! night night ladies.....will check in on the testing tomorrow.....fxed cant wait to see our first graduates!:hugs:


----------



## mommyo2girls

I have high hopes this cycle!!! Will be testing early on 6 AF Due on the 10th!!! I hope this is it girls!!! Good Luck and Baby Dust to all of us for BFP this July!!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Soulshaken, I'm on pins and needles for you! Good luck babes!

Madly, tired and sleepy, huh :winkwink:. Sounds super duper babes!

Welcome mommyo2! Wishing you all the very best hun!


----------



## mamadonna

Isi Buttercup said:


> Graduation sounds fabulous :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Mamadonna! You and Soulshaken are the first of us here to test :dance:
> 
> Yay for catching the eggy Kitjos :thumbup:
> 
> Madly, Southerngal, Lauraclili, Gemie, Nayla, Belsey, Happily, everyone! Hope everyone's doing great! Looking forward to the flood of :bfp:
> 
> As for me, I'm technically 1dpo today. Debating whether or not to put back my ticker :haha:. Might as well, in the spirit of PMA, right :winkwink:
> 
> :dust: to all!

thanks hun,i'm so nervious i really wanna test but then again i dont iykwim!?!


----------



## Soulshaken

thanks Isi!! I'm heading back up to the lake tonight but i'll be back tuesday with news either way... good luck tomorrow mamadonna!! Keep us posted! and :dust: to everyone else :) Hopefully July will be a babybooming month! <3


----------



## Gemie

@Donna do you have any symptoms hun? x


----------



## mamadonna

not sure i keep having the feeling that this is it i feel pg but then other times i feel af is on her way:shrug: i'm so confused i'll be happy if my temps stay up tomorrow morning,the only thing i can honestly say i'm getting symptom wise is nausea in the mornings which is lasting till lunch time,(gagging when i brush my teeth) past 2 days i've gone to bed in the afternoon and thats not me...but then again i'm cramping and have a bad back so who kno's :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Gemie

Sounds like amazing symptoms hun! Good luck :) xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

woooooooooooo mamadonna your symptons sound positive.....praying your our 1st BFP of many!

I have had about 9hrs sleep and still feel really tired and wacked out! and I still have no ewcm? WTF I normally have absolutely oodles at this time of my cycle and its gone missing?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mamadonna

well i've just been to superdrug and bought my tests i'm so nervous!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> well i've just been to superdrug and bought my tests i'm so nervous!!

omg omg omg when are you testing?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> well i've just been to superdrug and bought my tests i'm so nervous!!
> 
> omg omg omg when are you testing?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

in the morning if i can hold out that is lol


----------



## nevertogether

best of luck honey!!! :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> well i've just been to superdrug and bought my tests i'm so nervous!!
> 
> omg omg omg when are you testing?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> in the morning if i can hold out that is lolClick to expand...

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! cant wait :happydance: you will be our 1st here and I wana make that TEAM BFP score 4-2 :happydance:


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> well i've just been to superdrug and bought my tests i'm so nervous!!
> 
> omg omg omg when are you testing?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> in the morning if i can hold out that is lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! cant wait :happydance: you will be our 1st here and I wana make that TEAM BFP score 4-2 :happydance:Click to expand...

oh my god in all my pregnancies i have never been this nervous to test!!


----------



## mamadonna

brb x


----------



## kitjos

Good luck mamadona! Let us know the result, but dont get disheartened if its neg, it could always be to early to determine hormone. :winkwink:

Dont know if any ladies are from the UK but superdrug have got clearblue digital 2pk preg test's on offer for £6.99!! Well cheap!!

Ive been having few symptoms (so glad im not the only one!) mainly on 6DPO i had a stonking pressure headache and nausia and fatigue all day, today i feel abit better, apart from being gassy this morning! lol :haha:

So when is everyone planning to test (if on 2ww) - do you test before AF is due? Or wait for a few days? :wacko:


----------



## Nayla82

Hello Ladies :flower:

I so wish i found this Place earlier!! it puts a huge smile on my face!! :laugh2: I sometimes feel my DH thinks Im crazy sat with a smile looking at the screen! :haha:

Its a very :happydance: place to be when TTC! Were all in the same :boat: and its so nice to hear and share our experiences!! :hug:

Fingers crossed for you Madonna.. It sounds promising! :wohoo: In my prayers Dear! It would be so LOVELY if all got our :bfp: This month!! My Goodness Im not even pregnant and im so :yipee: EXCITED!!! 

:dust: to US ALL!! xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG! I'm so excited, I can't keep still. Good luck Mamadonna & Soulshaken! :hugs:

Southerngal, I know exactly what you mean! I'm also scared of testing. Whatever you choose to do, test or wait for AF not to show, I'm sending you tons of good wishes hun!

Madly, ignore the lack of ewcm, lol! As long as it was there when it really mattered, you're good hun!

Kitjos, Gemie, Nayla, Happily, Belsey, Lauraclili, and all my other PMA sisters, have a great weekend! Thank God the 2ww is gradually coming to and end!


----------



## mamadonna

Isi Buttercup said:


> OMG! I'm so excited, I can't keep still. Good luck Mamadonna & Soulshaken! :hugs:
> 
> Southerngal, I know exactly what you mean! I'm also scared of testing. Whatever you choose to do, test or wait for AF not to show, I'm sending you tons of good wishes hun!
> 
> Madly, ignore the lack of ewcm, lol! As long as it was there when it really mattered, you're good hun!
> 
> Kitjos, Gemie, Nayla, Happily, Belsey, Lauraclili, and all my other PMA sisters, have a great weekend! Thank God the 2ww is gradually coming to and end!

thank you buttercup but i caved and got a bfn i'm not too worried as it wasnt fmu so will do it the morning


----------



## Gemie

Isi Buttercup said:


> OMG! I'm so excited, I can't keep still. Good luck Mamadonna & Soulshaken! :hugs:
> 
> Southerngal, I know exactly what you mean! I'm also scared of testing. Whatever you choose to do, test or wait for AF not to show, I'm sending you tons of good wishes hun!
> 
> Madly, ignore the lack of ewcm, lol! As long as it was there when it really mattered, you're good hun!
> 
> Kitjos, Gemie, Nayla, Happily, Belsey, Lauraclili, and all my other PMA sisters, have a great weekend! Thank God the 2ww is gradually coming to and end!

Thanks hun you too!! I think I'm going to wait until af is due and from my calculations thats either Thursday or Monday :wacko:

So exceitred though, I've just bought a cbfm from ebay so if I'm out this month I must have a better chance next month! :happydance:

Have a lovely day my lovelies :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

mamadonna said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> OMG! I'm so excited, I can't keep still. Good luck Mamadonna & Soulshaken! :hugs:
> 
> Southerngal, I know exactly what you mean! I'm also scared of testing. Whatever you choose to do, test or wait for AF not to show, I'm sending you tons of good wishes hun!
> 
> Madly, ignore the lack of ewcm, lol! As long as it was there when it really mattered, you're good hun!
> 
> Kitjos, Gemie, Nayla, Happily, Belsey, Lauraclili, and all my other PMA sisters, have a great weekend! Thank God the 2ww is gradually coming to and end!
> 
> thank you buttercup but i caved and got a bfn i'm not too worried as it wasnt fmu so will do it the morningClick to expand...

Ah it's still early days chick! PMA. x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> well i've just been to superdrug and bought my tests i'm so nervous!!
> 
> omg omg omg when are you testing?!?!?!?!?!Click to expand...
> 
> in the morning if i can hold out that is lolClick to expand...
> 
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh! cant wait :happydance: you will be our 1st here and I wana make that TEAM BFP score 4-2 :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> oh my god in all my pregnancies i have never been this nervous to test!!Click to expand...

omg I hope this is a good sign hon :thumbup: I feel extremely nervous this month too! I have butterflies in my stomach almost constantly like you get when you know something is about to happen :wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> OMG! I'm so excited, I can't keep still. Good luck Mamadonna & Soulshaken! :hugs:
> 
> Southerngal, I know exactly what you mean! I'm also scared of testing. Whatever you choose to do, test or wait for AF not to show, I'm sending you tons of good wishes hun!
> 
> Madly, ignore the lack of ewcm, lol! As long as it was there when it really mattered, you're good hun!
> 
> Kitjos, Gemie, Nayla, Happily, Belsey, Lauraclili, and all my other PMA sisters, have a great weekend! Thank God the 2ww is gradually coming to and end!

Thanks hon,

Its just a noticable 2ww sympton for me that is sooooo different, I normally have an over abundance :blush: from just before ov until af and none this month really I had a tiny bit earlier (sorry tmi!) but none again! I am hoping that this is a good sign for me because this is what is noticably different this month for me so far :thumbup:

I am testing on 12th July I think my cycle may be 32 days this month (norm 32-34days!) I ov on cd21 but ov on cd23 last cycle and my lp is 12days that said I have been taking vit b6 so this may extend a bit! Going on this I calculate af to be due about 10th but if I hang out til 12th this will be 14/15 dpo and the chance of a accurate test reading will be better!

gl girls I am sooooooo excited for everyone ekkkkkkkkkk! :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi everyone! Hope we all had a good weekend!!! :thumbup:

Mamadonna...just seeing your ticker. Did AF show? I hope it didn't....but if it did, I'm so sorry hun :hugs:. You know us PMA girls are only allowed 2 days to :cry: and then we get right back on the wagon and try again. Good luck this cycle babes :hugs:

Soulshaken....have you tested yet?

Madly, girrrrl....your symptoms are A-star!!! I can't wait for the 12th also!! 1 whole week away. Good luck babes :kiss:. Wanted to join the World Cup thread, but realised it might be too late the competition ending on Sunday :haha:. What are your scores now?

Southerngal....how's it going hun? I'm also crossing everything for you :hugs:

Gemie, Never, Belsey, Lauracili, Nayla and my other dpo ladies. How is the waiting coming along :coffee:. As you can see, I have my ticker back up.....I just decided, what heck, to keep up with the PMA and hope for the best this cycle :happydance:. Wishing us allll the best hun!

Hope everyone is great :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

hi isi!

everything is fine here. had my last day with DH yesterday :cry: and am just waiting on a phone call from him to let me know he is officially leaving the country to deployment. it will be november when i see him next, and i just hope that me and a bean will be waiting. have another two weeks until we know, so i'm going to do my best not to symptom spot. just hoping we caught the eggy :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hoping for you too, Never :hugs:. I'm also trying not to ss, as I'm really not sure about this cycle at all......let's see how far we can just :coffee: and wait. Good luck babes!


----------



## nevertogether

yes definitely! not sure what i'm going to spend this whole time doing..maybe i will throw myself into work :shrug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi everyone! Hope we all had a good weekend!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Mamadonna...just seeing your ticker. Did AF show? I hope it didn't....but if it did, I'm so sorry hun :hugs:. You know us PMA girls are only allowed 2 days to :cry: and then we get right back on the wagon and try again. Good luck this cycle babes :hugs:
> 
> Soulshaken....have you tested yet?
> 
> Madly, girrrrl....your symptoms are A-star!!! I can't wait for the 12th also!! 1 whole week away. Good luck babes :kiss:. Wanted to join the World Cup thread, but realised it might be too late the competition ending on Sunday :haha:. What are your scores now?
> 
> Southerngal....how's it going hun? I'm also crossing everything for you :hugs:
> 
> Gemie, Never, Belsey, Lauracili, Nayla and my other dpo ladies. How is the waiting coming along :coffee:. As you can see, I have my ticker back up.....I just decided, what heck, to keep up with the PMA and hope for the best this cycle :happydance:. Wishing us allll the best hun!
> 
> Hope everyone is great :flower:

Hey hon,

Thank you for your support and PMA :hugs:

:wacko: BUT still no ewcm, 7dpo today and counting :happydance: currently at home, came home from work feeling under the weather putting my feet up and having a rest :coffee:......feeling really wacked, lightheaded and dizzy I also have a slight dry cough and stuffy nose and sore head :cry:

Its not too late to join our WORLD CUP WIGGLE thread.....technically if you are in the 2ww now you WILL have concieved a WORLD CUP WIGGLE! Let me know if you would like me to add you to the team :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> yes definitely! not sure what i'm going to spend this whole time doing..maybe i will throw myself into work :shrug:

hey hon I have a job for you.......you will be so busy preparing for the arrival of your little :baby: the 5mths will be over before you know it and you can welcome your man back complete with babybump :hugs: Keep those positive thoughts hon.....YOU HAVE CAUGHT THAT EGGY THIS CYCLE!:thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you so much madly. you brought a smile to my face hun :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> thank you so much madly. you brought a smile to my face hun :hugs:

Your welcome hon :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oooooh, your PMA is infectuos, Madly :happydance:. Please doooo add me to the thread!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oooooh, your PMA is infectuos, Madly :happydance:. Please doooo add me to the thread!

I am getting a little tempted to poas right now :haha: 7dpo :dohh:

Will add you hon!:thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

Well so far I've been so ill with a flu type illness and I have thought maybe it's a symptom, I've been bloated and peeing LOTS but that might be b/c I'm drinking so much b/c of the illness. Also been having mild cramps for a few days.
I've poas (IC) yesterday and today (8 and 9 dpo) and both BFN as I expected. :(
If af isn't here on Thursday which is when I think I'm due on going on a 26 day cycle I'm going to use a superdrug test.

If I'm out this month I'm going all guns blazing into next month with a cbfm! I WILL catch that eggy!
I had my jenny reading which estimates a boy conceived in September and I'm waiting on my Cheri reading :)


----------



## mamadonna

i'm out girls the :witch: just got me hey ho on to the nxt month good luck to all thats left:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> i'm out girls the :witch: just got me hey ho on to the nxt month good luck to all thats left:dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry hon

My pma is fading...............I am feeling so ill right now and am going to go :sleep: soon......:cry: my mind is playing ttc tricks on my body again am sure of it :cry:


----------



## mamadonna

thanks hun but i'm fine i'm just pleased she hasnt made me wait to long


----------



## Gemie

Ahh sorry Donna... up and on to next month! :hugs:


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> Ahh sorry Donna... up and on to next month! :hugs:

thanks gemie,trying to keep the pma 4 an april baby!


----------



## Groovychick

:bfp: here we come! :dust:


----------



## mamadonna

Groovychick said:


> :bfp: here we come! :dust:

:wohoo: have you started a new thread groovy?


----------



## Groovychick

Not yet, but I'm part of the one hopeful2010 started.


----------



## mamadonna

yeah just found that added myself on there :thumbup:


----------



## Groovychick

Brilliant! See you over there then!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck this cycle, Mamadonna :thumbup:

What happened, Groovy? You're on CD1? I thought we had the same cycle.


----------



## nevertogether

Isi - we are pretty close. I'm 5DPO. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Groovychick

Isi Buttercup said:


> What happened, Groovy? You're on CD1? I thought we had the same cycle.

I am on CD 5 at present. Unfortunately as I had the Implanon removed it screwed up my cycle a little bit meaning AF arrived two weeks late. I hope we can still be friends though?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, sorry to hear that hun. Of course we're still cycle buds :hugs:. Good luck this cycle babes! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## Belsey

7 Days left Gemie fingers & Toes crossed for you xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> Isi - we are pretty close. I'm 5DPO. How long are your cycles usually?

Hi never we are close too....am 7dpo today my cycles are 32-34days ish and am testing 12th July at 14dpo.....arent you testing the 13th my 1st Wedding Anniversary?


----------



## Groovychick

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that hun. Of course we're still cycle buds :hugs:. Good luck this cycle babes! How long have you been ttc?

Thanks. :hugs: I've only been trying for a month, but fingers crossed this month I will be successful! :D How about you? Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

madly - 1st wedding ann? :happydance: i'm actually testing the 14th, but might even wait until the 15th.


----------



## joanne40

Hi Ladies, mind if i jump in? I am 7-8 dpo, due AF next weds. I need support!!!! Can't stand the wait!! And SS sooo bad!!!
xx


----------



## Groovychick

Hello and welcome Joanne! :hi:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi :flower:

Fingers crossed for the April Babies :dust:

Im now 8DPO I test on the 15th, My Cycles have always varied from 25days - 31days. (Dr says its a normal and healthy cycle :wacko:) its a little hard to pinpoint ovulation. Ok for the Last 6 Months my Cycle have been as Follows:

Jan-28 Feb-31 March-30 April-25 May-28 June-25 Im going to Hang in there as long as I can and test on the 30Th We did None stop :sex: from CD9-CD18, Im more than positive we covered the important days... Whats worrying me Im so Happy for some crazy reason!?? and at the same time I am scared that I am setting myself up for another Failure.. :nope: I just Pray that we all get the BFP.... just keeping busy to kill time..... I have faith in us all for 2011 Babies!! :wohoo:

:dust:x iNFINITY TO US ALL xx


----------



## Hopes

Gd luck!


----------



## Groovychick

Best of luck Nayla!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome Joanne and Hopes :hugs:

Joanne, I know how frustrating the 2ww can be :dohh:. But you have a few more days to go, so at least it's almost over. Wishing you all the best!!!

Hopes....good luck with your new cycle! Blowing :dust: your way

Nayla girrrrrrl!!!! :sex: from CD 9 to 18?!! Nice one babes :thumbup:. Yep, you definitely covered all the bases as far as I know. I really pray you get that :bfp:. Gosh, don't you just wish you could hit the fast forward button on the 2ww??!! I know I do :dohh:

I'm only 4dpo and my mind has already started playing mind games with me. My boobs have started some burning sensation, but after I had this 2 cycles ago and ended up with a BFN, I am totally discounting it. I also had some cramping last night....but at 3dpo, I know that was totally in my head :haha:. *Sigh* gosh, this wait is torture innit?! But hey, we just have to remain cool, calm and collected :coffee:

Soulshaken and Southerngal....you are both on my mind. Hope you're good :flower:

:dust: to all


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, I hope you're all feeling good today. The sun is shining around here so everything always looks a little more positive! 

I'm having some pretty unusual symptoms (for me!) which were driving me nuts at midnight last night but I'm hoping they're all good signs... (For interests sake... AF style cramping with some sharp tugging type pains, yellow CM (sorry TMI but it is seriously odd for me... :blush:), what I think was very slightly pink CM this morning but that's probably wishful thinking, bloated, gassy, the usual. I'm probably fooling myself but for now I'm going to enjoy the PMA and keep hoping! 

Fingers crossed everyone.

x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sounds awesome Laura!!! Let's keep up the PMA hun! It sure sounds like there are going to be a whole load of :bfp:s on this thread soon! Good luck sweetie!!!

:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> madly - 1st wedding ann? :happydance: i'm actually testing the 14th, but might even wait until the 15th.

I know cant believe this year had flown by!


----------



## lauraclili

Great picture! I love your dress. 

Happy nearly 1st wedding anniversary. 

Fingers crossed for a lovely :bfp: as a present... 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lauraclili said:


> Great picture! I love your dress.
> 
> Happy nearly 1st wedding anniversary.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a lovely :bfp: as a present...
> 
> x

Thank you hon.....as you can see DH soooooooo much older than me lol:haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Mine too... it's fun though! 

x


----------



## nevertogether

omg how beautiful! i agree the dress is breathtaking honey. DH and i got married in uniform. not so breathtaking haha


----------



## lauraclili

I don't know about that! Uniforms are great too! 

x


----------



## Gemie

Beautiful pictures Madly!! x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lauraclili said:


> Mine too... it's fun though!
> 
> x

definately......two weeks after our wedding anniversary we will have been together a MASSIVE 11yrs.....I was 16 and DH 29 when we met......Hes my whole world.....I made him cry the day I walked down the aisle in that dress! I am a size 20 and wanted a dress that fitted well and made me feel like a princess from the minute I put it on my dress was just that :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

gemie - i didn't even realize you are one day ahead of me. girls, let's hope we're all bump buddies dang it!


----------



## lauraclili

My DH is nearly 20 years older than me. I was 21 when we met and he was 40 which people think is a little weird (I know, they told me! :haha: ) but it works for us... 

I know what you mean about the dress though - a girl needs a dress that makes her feel special! I know mine did!


----------



## braijackava

Wow I am not as talented as you guys at making this look pretty! But short background I am 27, hubby is 27. Been together since we were 15, married for 8 years. We have 3 kids a boy 10, another boy 6, and a girl 4. Been ttc #4 for 2 years, miscarried with a blighted ovum Oct 2009 at 8 weeks. I sooo want this to be the month. I am slowly going insane. I am about 7-8 dpo right now. Symptoms I am having the last couple days are, really sore boobs, peeing a lot, cramps, back pain and gas. Not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## lauraclili

Hi! 

Welcome to the PMA thread!


----------



## lauraclili

Oh, and sorry, good luck this month! 

Fingers crossed for you and I'm sorry about your loss. 

:hugs: 


:dust:


----------



## lauraclili

And even more, welcome to BnB! 

I really should pay attention when I'm writing these posts!


----------



## braijackava

Thanks! I was on another sight for a while, but nobody was ever on. So I decided to try this one =)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> omg how beautiful! i agree the dress is breathtaking honey. DH and i got married in uniform. not so breathtaking haha

I disagree hon, its the commitment that counts.....After 11yrs togther it was the commitment that mattered more to us than having a huge great big wedding and felt the cash could be better spent!

We wed at Leeds registar office this is where the pics where taken.....we didnt have a wedding reception we went for drinks at a local pub (we had about 30 guests at our ceremony) and then went home got changed had a mcd`s and went on honeymoon.....5 days at the british coast along with a long weekend staying at a friends b&b in brid (another british coastal town!) we took ds with us and I caught the best tan I have had in years :haha: I had a bridesmaid, flowergirl, and two pageboys.....everything was colour co-ordinated.....I bought thank you gifts for the children and paid for every single item of bridal attire including socks and pants :haha: we (obviously!) had a photographer which included an impressive amount of photos in the package for the cost and a even had a cake....which we gave out along with wedding favour boxes and personalised love hearts......We had a hen and stag do too...........WE DID/HAD IT ALL (EXCEPT THE RECEPTION!)......OUR WEDDING COST (INCLUDING OUR BREAKS AWAY BUT NOT SPENDS AS WE ASKED FOR CASH AS GIFTS FROM FAMILY!) 

WAIT FOR IT.......................£2,000 (£2K)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

braijackava said:


> Thanks! I was on another sight for a while, but nobody was ever on. So I decided to try this one =)

hi hon welcome :hugs: so sorry about your loss.....I am currently 7dpo too and as mad as a hatter :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

wow, that sounds so amazing and sweet madly! DH and I only had two weeks together during christmas break from training so we had to do it quick. we had my mom and two best friends, my husband's mom, dad, 2 brothers, sister, and grandparents. we got married in my mom's front yard, in uniform, by our best friend who was a preacher AND bartender. haha. total cost: a few shots of patron tequila for the preacher. :haha: we went for dinner, got drunk, fell asleep. got to spend 3 days together. got sick the 3rd day and went back to training. didn't see each other until 4 months after when DH graduated training.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> wow, that sounds so amazing and sweet madly! DH and I only had two weeks together during christmas break from training so we had to do it quick. we had my mom and two best friends, my husband's mom, dad, 2 brothers, sister, and grandparents. we got married in my mom's front yard, in uniform, by our best friend who was a preacher AND bartender. haha. total cost: a few shots of patron tequila for the preacher. :haha: we went for dinner, got drunk, fell asleep. got to spend 3 days together. got sick the 3rd day and went back to training. didn't see each other until 4 months after when DH graduated training.

That is my kind of wedding hon :hugs: I love DH so much I could have married him in a bin bag and wouldnt have minded......we did it on a serious budget no £10k wedding for us and I was proud.....DH reckons I would make a seriously good wedding planner especially in the current recession climate....people still want to get married but on a budget everyone thinks I did an amazing job!:happydance:


----------



## Nayla82

Awww Madly u look gorgeous!! :flower:

Also Thank u Groovy Chick and Isa I so hope my lucks changed... 
my Dream is to be 1 of those lucky ladys that type I have my BFP! :cloud9: (Wow that will be amazing :happydance:)

Ok Wake up Nayla!! lol So True Isa! Its crazy how our mind starts playing games! I was convinced that my pasta sauce smelt weird today.. :wacko: Im sure it didnt.. and im examining my boobs convincing myself I see greener veins!! :wacko: 

I promised myself not to torture my Mind... But I feel like the past 9months its been Deja-Vu! I find myself repeating the same things.. 'That didnt happen last month...? Ohhhh this feels weird...?' 'Oh I will cancel that Dinner In case im Pregnant and I cant drink..' I will slow down at the gym in case Im Pregnant and not good for the :baby:' Aghhhh its so hard to be chilled :coffee: Isa Its true I just wish I can take a peep at the future than rewind again! lol just for that peace of mind :thumbup:

My DH keeps telling me to have an open mind as I keep saying the famous words.. 'This is the Month I have great feelings!!' Than in a blink of an eye :nope: I shall cross that bridge when I get there... hopefuly :witch: will leave me alone!!!! Shes physically and Mentally Getting to me now! Im not Given in!! I will and I shall be a Mom!!! :happydance: 

Fingers crossed Lovelys, :kiss: So sorry for ranting on.. Im feeling very very nervous now.. xx I want this so so much :cry: 

With every BFP is A Happy ending for us all :hug: Good Night All xx


----------



## lauraclili

Good luck Nayla, I really hope :witch: stays away for you. 

As you say, every :bfp: is a happy ending for all of us and also a new beginning too... 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nayla82 said:


> Awww Madly u look gorgeous!! :flower:
> 
> Also Thank u Groovy Chick and Isa I so hope my lucks changed...
> my Dream is to be 1 of those lucky ladys that type I have my BFP! :cloud9: (Wow that will be amazing :happydance:)
> 
> Ok Wake up Nayla!! lol So True Isa! Its crazy how our mind starts playing games! I was convinced that my pasta sauce smelt weird today.. :wacko: Im sure it didnt.. and im examining my boobs convincing myself I see greener veins!! :wacko:
> 
> I promised myself not to torture my Mind... But I feel like the past 9months its been Deja-Vu! I find myself repeating the same things.. 'That didnt happen last month...? Ohhhh this feels weird...?' 'Oh I will cancel that Dinner In case im Pregnant and I cant drink..' I will slow down at the gym in case Im Pregnant and not good for the :baby:' Aghhhh its so hard to be chilled :coffee: Isa Its true I just wish I can take a peep at the future than rewind again! lol just for that peace of mind :thumbup:
> 
> My DH keeps telling me to have an open mind as I keep saying the famous words.. 'This is the Month I have great feelings!!' Than in a blink of an eye :nope: I shall cross that bridge when I get there... hopefuly :witch: will leave me alone!!!! Shes physically and Mentally Getting to me now! Im not Given in!! I will and I shall be a Mom!!! :happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed Lovelys, :kiss: So sorry for ranting on.. Im feeling very very nervous now.. xx I want this so so much :cry:
> 
> With every BFP is A Happy ending for us all :hug: Good Night All xx

I agree hon every month I have all the classic early pregnancy symptons and I just know my mind is very aware I want a :baby: so much that it makes my body act as if it is preggers! The only symptons different for me right now to every other month when I could swear I was def preggers is: lack of ewcm (normally have oodles!), my stomach keeps going hard and rigid right behind my belly button when I ly on it and yesterday when I got a bath and the fact that my bbs are not sore when they normal are.....ok done now must stop ss


----------



## nevertogether

mine aren't either. i usually get sore nipples after O and this time around. nothing :shrug:

madly - looks like you found yourself a second job, haha! budget wedding planner!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> mine aren't either. i usually get sore nipples after O and this time around. nothing :shrug:
> 
> madly - looks like you found yourself a second job, haha! budget wedding planner!

yeah my (.)(.) are normally really sore but only a little heavy/full feeling...... ewcm is still absent (am sorry I just can get over this one :haha:!) and the rigid/hard feeling upon laying and when I had a bath yesterday if def different....I tend to only take note of things different to norm as I say I almost always get every other symton known to man in the 2ww :dohh:


----------



## lauraclili

I know what you mean about the mind making it happen though - I'm the worst at giving myself symptoms! 

The one I can't get over at the moment though is the yellow CM - I know it's tmi, but it's just so odd! I checked again and it was almost brownish... not sure what to make of that! :blush:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lauraclili said:


> I know what you mean about the mind making it happen though - I'm the worst at giving myself symptoms!
> 
> The one I can't get over at the moment though is the yellow CM - I know it's tmi, but it's just so odd! I checked again and it was almost brownish... not sure what to make of that! :blush:

I have no ewcm :haha: I normally have s**t loads.....I mean extreme tmi sorry but from just before ov to af arriving its everywhere :blush: on tissue my pants (and I have to carry spare pairs and change!) its normal for me I have had tests in past I guess I am lucky when it come to that aspect and ttc but none since dpo 2/3 WTF?!?!?!?!?!?! I have had the odd bit of stringy yellow cm but only odd bit.....I am taking vit b6 but from what info I can find out it should be encouraging it even more (if thats possible :dohh:!) not drying it up......I hope its all for the best cause possible :baby:


----------



## southerngal2

Wow, I wasn't able to sign on for 2 days and I just spent 20 mins. going through all the posts!

I've got 2 days before AF is due and I'm starting to get symptoms that she's on her way.
Still keeping my fingers crossed though!

Hope everyone is doing well!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Ooooh! I can't see the picture on my blackberry! Please keep it up till tomorrow hun! What?!! Your wedding cost you 2k??!! That is friggin awesome! It took my DH and I months to recover from our jamboree!! As we're both first kids from traditional African families, we had to have TWO weddings! The Church one and the other native African, with 800 to 1,000 people in attendance :dohh:. I will upload pictures tomorrow morning. We would both have preferred a smaller ceremony but had no choice in the matter. Hopefully, for our 5th wedding anniversary, we can have the ceremony of my dreams (on the beach...under the stars :winkwink:). But mamoth crowd or no, they were the happiest days of my life. Making those vows with my soulmate....doesn't get better than that. 

Welcome braijackava! Wishing you all the very best this cycle :hugs: 

Gosh, those faux symptoms are simply evil! But I'm holding out the PMA and hoping we ALL get those :bfp: this cycle :hugs: 

Madly, Never, Gemie, Lauraclili, Nayla, Mamadonna, Southern, Soulshaken, Belsey, Braijacka....everyone! Realle hoping and praying this is it for us! :friends:


----------



## mamadonna

wow madly just seen your pics you looked gorgeous happy anniversary for nxt week hun x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> wow madly just seen your pics you looked gorgeous happy anniversary for nxt week hun x

Thank you hon! We have the 1st pic enlarged on canvas on our room wall!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Ooooh! I can't see the picture on my blackberry! Please keep it up till tomorrow hun! What?!! Your wedding cost you 2k??!! That is friggin awesome! It took my DH and I months to recover from our jamboree!! As we're both first kids from traditional African families, we had to have TWO weddings! The Church one and the other native African, with 800 to 1,000 people in attendance :dohh:. I will upload pictures tomorrow morning. We would both have preferred a smaller ceremony but had no choice in the matter. Hopefully, for our 5th wedding anniversary, we can have the ceremony of my dreams (on the beach...under the stars :winkwink:). But mamoth crowd or no, they were the happiest days of my life. Making those vows with my soulmate....doesn't get better than that.
> 
> Welcome braijackava! Wishing you all the very best this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Gosh, those faux symptoms are simply evil! But I'm holding out the PMA and hoping we ALL get those :bfp: this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Madly, Never, Gemie, Lauraclili, Nayla, Mamadonna, Southern, Soulshaken, Belsey, Braijacka....everyone! Realle hoping and praying this is it for us! :friends:

ooooooooooooo! have a look again hon page 33 they disappeared but should be there now :thumbup:


----------



## braijackava

Breasts are still sooo sore. Way more than the norm. Usually they will get a little sore a couple days before af, but this is more than a week before and very sore now for 4 days. My areola are also really swollen and have a few noticeable veins that were not there before. I took a test today, even though way to early. And it has like a very small faint spot at the bottom where the test line should be? Dont know if this was a defective test, a fluke? or maybe just hopeful eyes. Oh also very tired right now, usually I have bad insomnia. And a little dizzy/out of it.


----------



## Soulshaken

hey ladies! well i'm back from the lake and on the 2nd the :witch: got me :(
Going to just focus on my one year wedding anniversary coming up on the 8th, we're going to the beach for a week so maybe we can relax and hope that it will happen soon! Good luck with the waits ladies and :dust: too! <3


----------



## southerngal2

Sorry to hear that soulshaken. 
I have a feeling she's on her way to me too.

We'll just have to have May babies, instead of April babies!


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

count me in! I'm not going to lose hope, and not going to give up on inspiring others to keep going too! :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Finally seen the pictures Madly....really lovely!!! You were a beautiful bride! Happy anniversary babes!

Aww, so sorry Soulshaken :cry:. But you know what, you just gotta jump back up that wagon and try again this cycle, hun! We have to :gun: the :witch: down this time for sure :thumbup:. Make sure you don't disappear on us now :nope:. And happy anniversary girl! Your plans sound simply divine!!

Southerngal....no talk of AF, okay? PMA,remember? Really wishing and praying you can be our first :bfp:, since you test the earliest. Good luck hun! :hugs:

Braijackava....how many dpo are you?

Mamadonna....how goes it this cycle hun? Are you going to be doing anything different?

Welcome Trying4ababy :hi:. Girrrl, you have the right attitude :thumbup:. PMA is sky high on this thread and we do our best to keep positive and inspire each other :hugs:. Where in your cycle are you?

Never, Nayla, Gemie, Groovychic....how are you ladies? :flower:. And the 2ww drags on and on :sleep:...... Gosh, I'm totally bored of it now, though :haha:. Had a fleeting sharp pain in my lower left abdomen this morning whilst taking a shower....but that's my dodgy side, so not holding my breath about that. Besides that, I feel absolutely fine this morning. Boobs are as normal as can be....no cramping in the least....ah well. We'll just wait and see.....


----------



## Gemie

Hey girls!

Not much to report here... feeling much better today flu wise :) I had quite a few sharp pains in my pelvis area yesterday and some twinges around my belly button but it was probably gas/wind!
Not testing again now until Thursday as that will be 12 dpo and have a better chance of a + test if there is a bean! Hope the witch doesn't get me! xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

FX for you, Gemie :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you Gemie!


----------



## Nayla82

Good Morning Lovely Ladies :flower:


From the Bottom of my Heart I thank u all for all the support and the Encouragement :happydance: Its so refreshing to know that I can let everything out when Im on here... and not lock it in.. :thumbup: (Even my nearest and dearest dont have clue im TTC) I guess u all are my Nearest and Dearest On this journey :hugs: xx

Isa I so love your head piece, Orange is my favourite colour! Look so Pretty!

Madly thats a big difference in symptoms.. Fingers crossed for you! :flower:

- And also the Yellow/brown EWCM? it might be implantation as I read from somewhere it Doesnt have to be Red or Pink. :dust:

Usually I Sweat Alot anything between 5-12 days before :witch: Arrives especially in the Evenings, Im very Petite im 5'4 and weigh 7st.3bs ever since I can remember the only time I Sweat alot its before my periods, but I have been as Dry as a Bone, That gives me a secret :happydance:

Late last night I Got a phone call from a university friend who got married just over a Month ago I think 6 weeks now? and she just told me shes having a Honeymoon Baby! :baby: Im one of the 1st friends to know.. I was very very Happy for her and 1st time in ages I didnt feel sorry for myself! :flower:, The old Nayla would have locked myself in the bathroom and have a good :cry:!! but Nope!! PMA ALL THE WAY!! :bodyb:

10days to :test: Tomorrow will be 9days sounds better than 10! :yipee:

Ok Lovelys Have a good day more :coffee: and less :wacko:

:dust: Flying to every Home!!! xx :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

I agree with you, Nayla. The support and encouragement on this forum is amazing. Its nice to be able to talk with others who are embarking on the same journey as yourself. :dust: for us all.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Nayla....it was from our traditional African marriage ceremony.


----------



## joanne40

morning ladies!!!
still got quite strong cramps, especially on the right side, it hurts when walking. Right lower gum hurts at the back when brushing. 9-10 dpo today!!
But feel a bit disheartened.....like its not my month. Got mega stroppy with OH last night, and ended up having half a bottle of wine, being so convinced I am not pg.
*sigh*


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

I am loving the wedding shot Isi so beautiful :hugs:

Soulshaken so sorry the olde witch arrived :hugs: great plans for 1st Wedding Anniversary hon....the beach sounds so romantic:hugs:......we are having a ds free night and going for a lovely meal :happydance:

To all the other lovely ladies on this thread AM LOVING THE PMA! :thumbup: this thread is such a loving place to be :hugs:

I AM SLIGHTLY :wacko: I TESTED THIS MORNING WITH A IC HPT :dohh: OF COURSE IT WAS :nope: CAUSE ITS WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY TOO EARLY AT 8DPO :thumbup: AND THATS NOT THE WORST THING I ALSO DIPPED A OPK IN THE PEE POT AS WELL JUST FOR GOOD MEASURE, I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA WHY?????????......AM HOPING I HAVE APPEASED MY POAS ADDICTION FOR A FEW MORE DAYS NOW AND I CAN HOLD OUT.....AF (ISNT) DUE SAT


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Madly!!! Yeah, it was waaaay too early to test! Give it a few more days hun. That :bfp: has your name on it :winkwink:

Joanne, don't lose the PMA!!! Your symptoms sound great. When do you plan to test?

As for me, I just need to get my mind off this blasted 2ww....sheeeesh! It's doing my head in.....especially knowing my chances are a bit iffy this cycle. Ah well. Roll on next week please!! :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Madly!!! Yeah, it was waaaay too early to test! Give it a few more days hun. That :bfp: has your name on it :winkwink:
> 
> Joanne, don't lose the PMA!!! Your symptoms sound great. When do you plan to test?
> 
> As for me, I just need to get my mind off this blasted 2ww....sheeeesh! It's doing my head in.....especially knowing my chances are a bit iffy this cycle. Ah well. Roll on next week please!! :dohh:

Thanks Isi :hugs: am hoping that :bfp: is mine but pma a little wanning now :cry: we have had the best cycle so far and I have so many positive signs but I feel a little anxious and I suppose impatient..........grrrrrrrrrr the 2ww always gets me feeling like this round about now at the half way point....I really do not want to test again before the 12th :nope: gets me down and I KNOW 8DPO IS LIKE CRAZY TESTING :dohh: but if the witch is going to get me over the weekend I think I would rather not see anymore :nope:

Going to have a nice :shower: bath now and wondering if my tummy will do its rigid hard thing again when I lay in the water :wacko:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Madly!!! That bath sounds exactly like what the doctor ordered!! Just put your feet up and relax! The weekend will be here before you know it. I am soooo looking forward to a :bfp: announcement on this thread!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i haven't talked to DH for one full day officially. i can't stand it! i seriously don't even want to get out of bed.. :cry:


----------



## joanne40

Hi, I plan to test on Fri I think.....I still have major cramps,they go through to my back, lots of (sorry tmi...) clumpy like CM, mild heartburn. The cramps are getting on my nerves! :wacko:

PMA Jo PMA!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's the spirit, Joanne :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> i haven't talked to DH for one full day officially. i can't stand it! i seriously don't even want to get out of bed.. :cry:

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> :hugs: Madly!!! That bath sounds exactly like what the doctor ordered!! Just put your feet up and relax! The weekend will be here before you know it. I am soooo looking forward to a :bfp: announcement on this thread!!!

Ok so I had a lovely bath and got a few chapters in from my book.....I am feeling really relaxed but wanted to share a few things.....firstly I went to pee before hand and I now have cm :happydance: of sorts :blush:(extreme tmi coming sorry!) It was sort of yellowish and sort of snotty looking and sort of stringy :shrug: def different :happydance: and again when I was laid in the water my stomach behind my belly button and just below it was going all hard and rigid feeling.....I have quite persistant cramps now through to my back.....I pray this is not the olde witch on her way (officially NOT due 10th)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

nevertogether said:


> i haven't talked to DH for one full day officially. i can't stand it! i seriously don't even want to get out of bed.. :cry:

Oh, so sorry Never. Just keep your mind on the next time you do see him :hugs:. Oh, and you guys make a really lovely couple!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Madly.....you're ticking all of them boxes!!! Can this week go any faster :dohh:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Madly.....you're ticking all of them boxes!!! Can this week go any faster :dohh:

Thank you hon I hope I can tick the biggest box of all :happydance: I dont tend to take note anymore of all of my symptons during 2ww cause I generally have every sympton known to man and I swear my body mimicks pregnancy in the 2ww so I just look for things that are different to norm.....

So far:

My cm is playing up

The rigid hard feeling my tummy does when I bath and lay on my tummy (I normally get some sort of tummy feelings, but not like this....it reminds me of when I was preggers with ds my tummy use to behave similarly then when I bathed!)

I have OCCD (obsessive complusive cleaning disorder!:haha:) and struggle normally not to clean things.....I feel so wacked out I keep thinking it will keep SO not like me :dohh: I mean I have felt tired previous cycleS in 2ww and thought :shrug: but never enough for it to stop my OCCD :dohh:

I have very little appetite

TRYING TO KEEP THAT PMA ALIVE!


----------



## Nayla82

Hello everyone! :flower:

My Goodness what a Morning!! I went to Tescos did my weekly shop got to the check-out and I left my purse at home! :wacko: Im never forgetful!?? Mayb a sign :smug: I said to myself while my face turned Red!! :happydance: Luckily my DH was on his Break so he came to the Rescue!!! Lucky the lady was sweet and left the trolley to the side while i waited for him :gun:

Awww were all in the same boat.. :hugs: I just pray she has extra strong :dust: for us all!!! x

I keep meaning to ask how do u get logos at the bottom of each MSG? e.g how long u have been married? what cycle your on..? there very cute too look at ... Thank you.. and PMA all the way :happydance:


----------



## kitjos

Hi ladies! unfortunatly :witch: got me today so back to CD1!! :growlmad:

Anywho, dont want to spread bad karma on here so just wanted to wish you all the best and may see few of you again in 2 weeks!! :hugs: lol

Take care!! :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, so sorry Kitjos :hugs:. And rubbish about bad karma! Please do stay. You're on CD1 and the PMA has to commence from right now :happydance:. Goodluck this cycle babes!


----------



## Groovychick

Best of luck this cycle girls! :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

kitjos---so sorry to hear that! And you're not spreading bad karma! We are all here to support each other.

never---keep your head up! Next time you see him you'll have a baby bump!

Isi----thanks for all your encouragement

I'm trying my hardest to keep the PMA! But I feel AF coming on! AAAHHHH! Guess I'll know tomorrow. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Groovychick

PMA is a must! :hugs: It goes such a long way!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Nayla82 said:


> Hello everyone! :flower:
> 
> My Goodness what a Morning!! I went to Tescos did my weekly shop got to the check-out and I left my purse at home! :wacko: Im never forgetful!?? Mayb a sign :smug: I said to myself while my face turned Red!! :happydance: Luckily my DH was on his Break so he came to the Rescue!!! Lucky the lady was sweet and left the trolley to the side while i waited for him :gun:
> 
> Awww were all in the same boat.. :hugs: I just pray she has extra strong :dust: for us all!!! x
> 
> I keep meaning to ask how do u get logos at the bottom of each MSG? e.g how long u have been married? what cycle your on..? there very cute too look at ... Thank you.. and PMA all the way :happydance:

Hi hon its call your signature of siggy and you can add them thru your control panel.....you just click on one you fancy and it will take you to the website that generates that particular ticker....its a step by step guide sort of thing you add you personal info and it generates a code which you copy and paste into your signature area.....any q`s please ask! as you can see I am well loaded up :haha:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

kitjos said:


> Hi ladies! unfortunatly :witch: got me today so back to CD1!! :growlmad:
> 
> Anywho, dont want to spread bad karma on here so just wanted to wish you all the best and may see few of you again in 2 weeks!! :hugs: lol
> 
> Take care!! :dust:

:hugs::hugs: so sorry the witch showed her face hon, but Isi`s right PMA starts now stay around :hugs:


----------



## proudmummy

Hey ladies, I'm going to be testing around the 19th, if I last that long. Hubby and I havn't been very careful this month after having our son 2 months ago. eeekkkk


----------



## southerngal2

proudmummy said:


> Hey ladies, I'm going to be testing around the 19th, if I last that long. Hubby and I havn't been very careful this month after having our son 2 months ago. eeekkkk

Wow! That's keeping them close in age! Good luck to you!


----------



## Groovychick

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Hey everyone thought i'd join this stream :), im in my fertile time now and im praying for a BFP this month... good luck to everyone xx


----------



## southerngal2

MrsGAnderson said:


> Hey everyone thought i'd join this stream :), im in my fertile time now and im praying for a BFP this month... good luck to everyone xx

:dust: to you!


----------



## surreysharon

Just to keep you all going i got my BFP today

Had everything against me
- aged 36
- long cycles of 45 days always
- dry cm
- lack of EWCM
- 2 miscarriages

and yet BFP today

Keep it going girls, i defeated the odds and know you will make this your month too 

Good luck xx


----------



## nevertogether

surreysharon :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: you give us all hope honey. here's to a H&H 9 months darling!!! :happydance: did you have any symptoms?


----------



## southerngal2

surreysharon said:


> Just to keep you all going i got my BFP today
> 
> Had everything against me
> - aged 36
> - long cycles of 45 days always
> - dry cm
> - lack of EWCM
> - 2 miscarriages
> 
> and yet BFP today
> 
> Keep it going girls, i defeated the odds and know you will make this your month too
> 
> Good luck xx

That's wonderful news!

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## MrsGAnderson

awww congratulations hun.. :) thanks for the uplift and the babydust xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

surreysharon said:


> Just to keep you all going i got my BFP today
> 
> Had everything against me
> - aged 36
> - long cycles of 45 days always
> - dry cm
> - lack of EWCM
> - 2 miscarriages
> 
> and yet BFP today
> 
> Keep it going girls, i defeated the odds and know you will make this your month too
> 
> Good luck xx

:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hon!

loving the lack of ewcm.....i have this too and certainly sooooooo different for me this cycle.....I thought it was just me, I have hope :kiss:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thank you soooo much for that Surreysharon :hugs:. That is sooo awesome! Thanks for giving us hope and congrats on the BFP. We all hope to join you soon!

Welcome MrsG! Hope you're getting enough :sex: in there :winkwink:. Good luck sweetie! We're all here to edge each other on!

Southern, I am really praying and keeping all crossed fingers for you babes. Thank God its 24 hours away. You just might be on the verge of our first :bfp: 

Proudmummy, I totally love that :D! Just so you know, I hope you do get that :bfp:. Good luck sweetie!

Madly, those symptoms still as fierce as ever? :winkwink:

Groovy, thanks for all the PMA hun :hugs: 

Nayla, almost there :thumbup: 

Kitjos, you better still be here :hugs: 

Mamadonna and Soulshaken, you're on our minds :friends:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Never sweetie, thinking about you too sweetheart! How much longer before you test?


----------



## nevertogether

not until the 14th or 15 isi :)


----------



## joanne40

OMG how emotional am I today?? :cry:
I cried this morning and tonight for abosolutely NO reason at all!!! And I am not due AF till next weds!!!

PMA........good sign maybe? 
I never cry randomly unless squiffy through wine!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Feeling well enough to go back to work tom! :happydance: I cant wait love my job :thumbup:

And def something to get me thru to the weekend and testing time :happydance:


----------



## joanne40

Isi Buttercup said:


> Oh, so sorry Kitjos :hugs:. And rubbish about bad karma! Please do stay. You're on CD1 and the PMA has to commence from right now :happydance:. Goodluck this cycle babes!

Isi Buttercup........what a wonderful lady you are, so supportive. It is truly lovely to be supported by you, and of course everyone else on here, you are all great girls xxx :kiss:


----------



## southerngal2

joanne---sounds good! :dust: to you!
madlyttc--- glad to hear that!

Let's keep that PMA going! I'm trying to remain positive and reading your posts helps alot!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

joanne40 said:


> OMG how emotional am I today?? :cry:
> I cried this morning and tonight for abosolutely NO reason at all!!! And I am not due AF till next weds!!!
> 
> PMA........good sign maybe?
> I never cry randomly unless squiffy through wine!!!!

I cried today as well and feel emotional.....I was reading a thread on here about a lady who had gotten her BFP after a m/c and the kind things people posted made me cry (ds was looking at me as if I was mad!) 

I have been really cranky too.....ds was playing up so I told him off and then immediately felt really sorry, apologised and gave him a cuddle....to be fair he did deserve the talling off :shrug: but I felt like I was going to burst into tears

and hoping nothing sad is on tv tonight :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

i cry easily no matter what, pregnant or not. haha. DH gets a kick out of it. i was watching the biggest loser and started crying on multiple occasions..and i'm pretty sure this was only like 1 or 2DPO so i don't attribute it to pregnancy at all. just me being a "sensitive sally" as DH says..:haha:


----------



## braijackava

Isi- I am 8-9 dpo right now.
I believe I am due for af tues july 13th, me and dh's 8 year wedding anniversary....oy. That makes me really not want her to show her ugly face. I would love for it to be the month this month! What an awesome anniversary present! I did test today and of course BFN! To soon. I keep telling myself to wait at least until day before af. The good thing is I will be camping this next weekend and wont be able to test until the 12th when we get back. My breasts are soooo tender today. Dont remember the last time they hurt this bad and for this long. Plus my cramps have turned into more of a pressure and bloating today. I also had a really weird sharp pain right in the front center of my uterus last night. I normally have ovary pains a lot, but this was different, more painful and in a different place. then on and off kind of stretching pains on the sides. Also a slight temp drop the last 12 hours. We will see... Congrats on the BFP! It is so easy to lose hope of ever getting a BFP. So it gives hope. Lots of baby dust!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

braijackava said:


> Isi- I am 8-9 dpo right now.
> I believe I am due for af tues july 13th, me and dh's 8 year wedding anniversary....oy. That makes me really not want her to show her ugly face. I would love for it to be the month this month! What an awesome anniversary present! I did test today and of course BFN! To soon. I keep telling myself to wait at least until day before af. The good thing is I will be camping this next weekend and wont be able to test until the 12th when we get back. My breasts are soooo tender today. Dont remember the last time they hurt this bad and for this long. Plus my cramps have turned into more of a pressure and bloating today. I also had a really weird sharp pain right in the front center of my uterus last night. I normally have ovary pains a lot, but this was different, more painful and in a different place. then on and off kind of stretching pains on the sides. Also a slight temp drop the last 12 hours. We will see... Congrats on the BFP! It is so easy to lose hope of ever getting a BFP. So it gives hope. Lots of baby dust!!!!!!!

Hey hon its our 1st wedding anniversary on the 13th July too.......did you know that statistically couples who marry on the 13th of the month have amazing relationships and long lasting marriages :thumbup: 

13 is my lucky number too :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

what about the 28th madly? :haha:


----------



## braijackava

Thats awesome! It has worked out good for us so far! Been together since we were 15.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> what about the 28th madly? :haha:

oh sorry never didnt mean other days of the month werent but I just read it on google somewhere.....sorry not sure at the 28th will see if I can find anything !


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, I just wanted to spread some PMA around in case anyone was needing it! 

I'm writing this on my blackberry, in a coach on the way home from London (so sorry for the spellings and stuff - this keyboard is really tiny!). I've had a totally awesome day and wanted to share some joy! 

I'm totally exhausted today and have had a bad back all day (sensible me puts this down to travelling... TTC me says it must be a sign! :rofl: ) and also so really funny pulling feelings behind my tummy button, not sure how to describe these other than odd! 

Isi, you look so beautiful in you picture, it's a lovely colour on you. 

Madly, glad you're feeling better and up to working. 

Great news on the :bfp: all PMA helps! 

Hope you're all fabulous like normal! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

X


----------



## lauraclili

Who'd have thought it! That worked! 

:haha:


----------



## braijackava

Going a little nuts tonight obsessing over all this ttc stuff. I think my brain just needs to realize it is to soon to know, and nothing will change that. I need to get my brain on something else for a while. I have had many months were I am absolutley convinced I am pregnant, then I am not.


----------



## braijackava

lauraclili- we are both 9 dpo, well 10 dpo tomorrow


----------



## Groovychick

braijackava said:


> Going a little nuts tonight obsessing over all this ttc stuff. I think my brain just needs to realize it is to soon to know, and nothing will change that. I need to get my brain on something else for a while. I have had many months were I am absolutley convinced I am pregnant, then I am not.

Me too! :wacko:


----------



## Nayla82

Hello Everybody xx

Thanks Madly there so fun to look at.. :flower:

Hope everyone is doing good and hanging in there..:gun: 

And for all who didnt get there :bfp:, LOVE AND :hugs: Finers crossed for Easter :bunny: :baby: From experience Its Natural to feel every emotion under the sun, Scream, Cry..:sad2: do the Cha Cha Naked if needs be .. Get it out of your system thats what I always do.. than I usualy compose myself and concentrate on the next cycle! :coffee: lots of :dust: to us all!!

As for Me.. During the night I was having really bad Tummy cramps.. :shrug: The one that feels like the :witch: is about to Depart "Witch-Ville" her Destination My Underwear!! :growlmad: I kept telling myself it was last Nights Steak.. Not keen on these cramps!

If I can hang in there till next Thursday i will be :headspin: Hope every1 is still feeling PMA.. and all one can do is hang on till the end! :thumbup: 

God Bless you all xx :flower:


----------



## Nayla82

I just realised My signature just came out in Codes..?? My Laptop isnt playing nice today! lol Oh well need to get back to the Office... love and hugs to all xx PMA :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

joanne40 said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Oh, so sorry Kitjos :hugs:. And rubbish about bad karma! Please do stay. You're on CD1 and the PMA has to commence from right now :happydance:. Goodluck this cycle babes!
> 
> Isi Buttercup........what a wonderful lady you are, so supportive. It is truly lovely to be supported by you, and of course everyone else on here, you are all great girls xxx :kiss:Click to expand...

Aww, thanks Joanne :hugs:. You're too sweet! Truth is, I'm just an ordinary ttc woman who knows too well how heartbreaking it all can be....having tried for almost 2 years. By encouraging each other, we keep each other going :hugs:. I hope you get that :bfp: this cycle hun! :kiss:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Southerngal....thinking of you this morning. Let us know babes :hugs:

I'm wishing you all the very best, Braijackava :hugs:. And 8dpo is definitely too early to test. I pray you get a wonderful anniversary gift. How are your symptoms today?

Madly....the 22nd also has to be a lucky date for sure :haha:. I'm also quite emotional but haven't been anymore so this 2ww. We'll see.

How's it going, Never? I hope you're not missing your DH as badly today. How is the 2ww coming along?

Laura, thanks so much :hugs:. And thanks for the PMA too :D. I know what you mean about ttc personalities :haha:. Happens to me too very often. Here's to hoping, hun! I do hope you get that :bfp: in a few days! Your PMA is simply awesome. Hope we all move over to the 1st-tri forums soon :winkwink:

Nayla.....your posts always cheer me up and put a smile on my face :D. I love love love your emoticons too. Thanks for the burst of positivity hun!! And :thumbup: for those Easter bunnies! I'll also be praying the :witch: stays away from you. You test tomorrow, right?

Groovy....very frustrating, this ttc business, isn't it! But hopefully, this journey will be over soon.

I had a dip in PMA yesterday. Just found out that my DH's friend's girlfriend is pregnant. They've been dating about 8 months and it was totally unplanned. It just made me feel down for a moment and also really doubt this cycle. I feel better now.....but I have to confess it was a low moment for me. I pray God blesses us.....all of us....with our gifts really soon. For me.....20 months of trying....it sometimes gets a bit much.....

Okay, vent over :flower:. :dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## Gemie

well girlies after a little melt down yesterday I'm recomposed and got my pma back!
I started a thread saying how down I was and that I'sd tested and all bfn, but I got some really lovrly comments that put everyting back into perspective and that really I've been testing waaaay too early.
So today is a new day, I'm 11dpo but I'm not testing now at all and if the :witch: shows, then she shows and it gives me a chance to try my cbfm which arrived today with a surprise brand new box of pre seed that the ebay seller put in with a note saying she's bought everything under the sun to ttc. She said she was worried b/c she'd not had a child for 10 years but she did already have 6 kids! so obviously it worked for her and I hope she sent me over some :dust: so I can share it with you girls!

Hope you're all doing okay
nevertogether; I'm just the same and cry at the slightest thing! even tv adverts whether I'm ttc or not :haha:
; lauraclili, madly and isi we love your PMA keep it coming girls :hugs:
braijackava and groovychick; I'm with you, it's so frustrating!
nayla82; you madem me:rofl: hope that witch stays away the nasty hag!!


----------



## Nayla82

Hi I Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday so far, 

I just love popping in to see if theres any Success Stories? :plane:

Isa darling you have an amazing Aura :flower:, You have been trying for 20Months yet you sound so :happydance: I have good feelings for you your time will definitely come to be a Mom, :crib: if I dont get my BFP Next Thursday 15th I will be entering my 10th Cycle :nope: (It never crossed my mind that it would ever take this long :dohh: Even if the Lord just blesses me with 1 :baby: on this Earth I will be eternally Grateful!...) But I will definitely take a leaf out of your book and PMA :happydance: Till the End!! :dust: :dust::dust::dust:

Also what makes me feel at ease that its my 1st month on Baby&Bump Its Therapy for me! listening and chatting and watching the lovely ladies move on to the next chapter in their lives! :hugs: I honestly used to think Am I the only one going thru this?? :shrug: this is a God Send :mail:

8days left before I :test: My Goodness im feeling so sleepy today :sleep: its like my legs have weights wrapped around them!! :wacko: taking me forever to do simple tasks.. :dishes: and Im doing non stop tiger Yawns!! :shrug: 
Just Washed my face with ice cold water! 'Get a Grip Women!!' :wacko:

I pray :witch: has a crash landing somewhere and just leave the lot of us alone!! :gun:

And about feeling emotional :cry: I watched a Pampers advert and I cried, I Heard a dog barking for a while and I cried.. :wacko: I just pray this isnt PMT :shrug: Stay Happy Healthy and PMA till the End! :happydance: :wohoo: xx


----------



## southerngal2

Well I'm due for AF today. Hasn't shown up yet but I'm feeling the cramps that usually come right before she does. Trying to stay positive though!

Hopefully she'll crash land elsewhere like Nayla says!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Nayla :hugs:. The :witch: definitely has to crash land somewhere else! I feel the exact same way about being grateful even if I'm only blessed with one baby. God definitely won't forget us and our time will surely come soon :hugs:

Southern....it aint over yet babes....so please keep up that PMA!!! You're in my heart and prayers :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks Isi. I really need some PMA this morning.


----------



## braijackava

So I tested this morning even though I told myself I wouldnt. BFN.....grrrr. I dont know why I let it upset me so much, I am a smart girl and I know it is to early. With my miscarriage, I didnt even get a positive until 5 days after af was due. My plan is to get out of the house today and enjoy what I have! Spend some time with the kids, play with the dogs. 
On the other hand, still having some symptoms. Breasts still very tender, actually getting sick of them hurting =( Still gassy, bloated, cant sleep very well.
Thanks for everyone getting on here so often and being so positive. If it werent for you I would probably just sit home today and pout.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Braija!! I think you should stay away from those HPTs till after your AF is due. FX for you!!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

southerngal2 said:


> Thanks Isi. I really need some PMA this morning.

You'll be fine, hun! If it doesn't happen this cycle, we'll have to go all out next cycle and :gun: the crazy :witch: once and for all. But I am really really holding out for you babes. We need a :bfp: on this thread :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Evening Ladies,

Loving the PMA for the :witch: crash landing somewhere :thumbup:

ME= 9dpo today and I DIDNT :test::yipee::yipee:

Went back to work after a few days off with my `flu illness`:shrug: had a lovely day my colleagues are such amazing people and we are such a bloody good team :thumbup:

Took my mind off SS and I didnt really notice any symptons all day but the minute I left work I noticed cramps and lower back pain again :dohh: Maybe I was just too busy to notice whilst I was :telephone::paper: and :coffee::rofl:

One of my colleagues mentioned that she thought I looked `BLOOMING` today......funny thing is I havent seen her for over two weeks she has been on hol and someone said exactly same thing last week too :happydance: I am praying they can see something that I cant yet = :baby:

Overall feeling really good.....a little :cry: now that its getting to closer to weekend and :witch: (NOT :gun:!) due Saturday......[-o&lt; so much for my :bfp:

:dust: to all you Ladies :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i hope you get it madly! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> i hope you get it madly! :hugs:

I hope you do too never :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

funny how work gets your mind off of everything. i'm glad i finally got a chance to not dwell on SS!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> funny how work gets your mind off of everything. i'm glad i finally got a chance to not dwell on SS!

Bizare :dohh: but I swear from the minute I left my symptons kicked in....I have major cramping right now.......praying shes not on her way on her bloody broom stick!


----------



## nevertogether

you don't know that yet! could be the beanie settling in too :) i've had horrible back pain all day and hot flashes like no other, but that might be normal for me. i don't know. lots and lots of sticky CM too. also fell asleep right when i got home, but again, could be not good sleep last night :shrug:


----------



## southerngal2

MADLYTTC said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> funny how work gets your mind off of everything. i'm glad i finally got a chance to not dwell on SS!
> 
> Bizare :dohh: but I swear from the minute I left my symptons kicked in....I have major cramping right now.......praying shes not on her way on her bloody broom stick!Click to expand...

Nope! I'm pushing her off her broom for ya!

:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies,

I havent lost my pma I promise you both!

I feel so nervous and have a sick feeling in my tummy.....I have so many different symptons this month but I am def going to hang out testing until sunday/monday!


----------



## nevertogether

i have 7 days at the shortest too wait, haha, i can already tell this is going to be hard


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> i have 7 days at the shortest too wait, haha, i can already tell this is going to be hard

I caved in yesterday.........way too early to test I know at 8dpo but I couldnt resist.......A lady on another thread posted average miu levels at dpo and reading the chart I would at least need to wait until saturday for a frer type test to work this has put me off testing :thumbup: until then at least as I feel sure it would be a waste!


----------



## nevertogether

what thread is that? would love to see it? i'm broke right now thanks to my week visit with DH last week. hotel alone for the week was about $700 sigh that's not counting everything else we did and ate. don't get paid until the 13th so i don't see myself testing until then at the EARLIEST.


----------



## Groovychick

I understand the difficulty in waiting to test. Sometimes its just too difficult to wait! The only way I can resist the urge is making sure I don't have any tests in the house until I need them!


----------



## Gemie

nevertogether said:


> what thread is that? would love to see it? i'm broke right now thanks to my week visit with DH last week. hotel alone for the week was about $700 sigh that's not counting everything else we did and ate. don't get paid until the 13th so i don't see myself testing until then at the EARLIEST.


Ooooh never you should take a lok at the https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/269848-homemade-pregnancy-tests-lol.html thread,
Obviously take every idea with a pinch of salt but it's worth a giggle! :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

gemie :rofl: omg you have given me a bit of reading for the night. definitely going to check this out!


----------



## Gemie

Dpo 8 = 2miu
dpo9 = 3miu
dpo10 = 5miu
dpo11 = 17miu
dpo12 = 34miu
dpo13 = 55miu
dpo14 = 89miu
dpo15 = 159miu
dpo16 = 260miu


----------



## southerngal2

Gemie said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> what thread is that? would love to see it? i'm broke right now thanks to my week visit with DH last week. hotel alone for the week was about $700 sigh that's not counting everything else we did and ate. don't get paid until the 13th so i don't see myself testing until then at the EARLIEST.
> 
> 
> Ooooh never you should take a lok at the https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/269848-homemade-pregnancy-tests-lol.html thread,
> Obviously take every idea with a pinch of salt but it's worth a giggle! :thumbup:Click to expand...

That thread is too funny!


----------



## Gemie

OMG especially the exploding bleach pregnancy test I was actually :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

omg that was hilarious gemie, definitely got my laugh for the day!


----------



## Gemie

hehe! Glad you got a laugh never! :)


----------



## Nayla82

Evening Lovely Ladys! :flower:


Home made Pregnancy Tests that gave me a Giggle!! :haha:

1 week tomorrow before I test, Getting very very nervous now as I dont know what to think I do have PMA but deep down :shrug: Not sure??

Just a quick personal Question ladies :blush: am I the only one that doesnt have the energy to :sex: in the 2WW?? I think I used up all my energy as we :sex: for almost 10days None-stop.. I love my DH more than anything :wedding: I just hope he doesnt feel sad.. as :sex: is the last thing on my Mind... Whether the :spermy: got to the correct place is my priority!! :yipee: 

I tend to test the day before :witch: is due or the day after.. if I see a :bfn: it knocks me off track and I get so stressed, The longer I leave it the better it is for my little heart and soul.. :awww:

Everybodys symptoms are sounding promising... Surly we must get a couple of :bfp: between us all!! :happydance:
:dust: For those testing tomorrow try and get some :sleep:

Love and Hugs to you All good night :cloud9:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies,

Read the homemade test thread yesterday lol! Made me giggle too and must admit was tempted to go fish the bleach out of the cupboard he he he!

I was also tempted to flush my 3 ic hpt`s that I have stashed down the loo cause then I wouldnt be able to test............but my poas addiction just wouldnt let me


----------



## braijackava

All my symptoms are starting to slowly vanish! A little worried at what that means? Boobs are not as sore, but today is the first day I have worn a bra all week. So maybe thats why? Or maybe its cause I got out of the house and have not been obsessing so much.


----------



## Glitter_Berrie

*Jesus! I just spit out my coffee while reading about the home made pregnancy test*


----------



## southerngal2

Nayla-- you aren't the only one! I'm always so tired after all the :sex: It's the last thing on my mind during the TWW!

Madly---don't flush them yet! You'll need them in a few days to get your :bfp:


----------



## Gemie

@nayla I hate to admit but we've not :sex: once in the 2ww :blush: but my oh has had a constant headache for a month now and kinda went a bit mad the last time we dtd and kinda, sorta maybe bruised his willy a little tiny bit :haha: :blush: bless him, he'd die if he knew I told you guys this haha. Not only that but I've had the flu too so not all his fault! 
I have to admit I've enjoyed the rest we went at it like mad! :happydance:

@madly There's no wy I could get rid of hpt's! Just try to be strong and not poas!! I'm doing good so far :thumbup: not sure for how much longerthough, but I do hate seeing the bfn :nope:
PMA though! :thumbup:


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, I hope the PMA is keeping up! 

I hope your symptoms are holding up and things are peachy! 

I'm feeling good although I've been having some really sharp pains behind my tummy button which I don't know what to make of. I also have sore (.)(.) :blush: but only at the sides, under my armpits. Pretty strange but I don't make anything of that as I went up two cup sizes and had to buy a new bra in the One week wait last month... :sigh: 

I'm looking forward to being able to test and I hope this is our month! 

:hugs: to those who are onto the next month. The PMA starts here! 

:dust: for all those waiting to test soon... 

x


----------



## nevertogether

my PMA is already getting low, not quite sure why :shrug:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Everybody :hi:

Thank you for your honest responses :flower: I thought I was the only one that doesnt do much :sex: in the 2WW... Seriously to get my DH to do it during Ovulation its a mission in itself :gun: He will moan:growlmad: play :sleep: even tell me that im killing his :spermy: Bless him he still covers the vital days when I ask :happydance: (I usually call me 2WW my :sex: break) 

Never: Dont give up on the PMA, Its an Emotional rollercoaster:plane:, I think we get sooo excited knowing we have covered the days and now were getting closer were getting very worried that :nope: it isnt our month :hugs: 

The amount of time I have been checking the dates to make sure im testing on the right day? :wacko: Over dinner :munch: DH said to me "you test next week?" out of the Blue!!?? Bless him I think hes just as nervous as me and he tracks it down in his Diary..... 

I promised myself if :witch: Shows her face I will stay optimistic as my DH looks like a little lost lamb when im :cry: feeling sorry for myself.. In the present moment lets hang on to that slippery rope!! of HOPE :happydance:

Southern Gal your in prayers for today I hope you get the :bfp: that you deserve ..

:dust:


----------



## Groovychick

Thank you Nayla. You've certainly boosted my PMA for the time being!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi everyone! Hope you lovely ladies are well today :hugs:

I'm here, symptom spotting like mad, even though I have promised myself not to!!! But the good thing is most of us are down to a 1ww :thumbup:

Let's keep up the PMA ladies. :dust:

Southern....did she show?


----------



## joanne40

Morning!!!
Well, pains in ovaries eased off a little yesterday, but are back today, especially on the right side, and going through to my back. Also mild heartburn on and off yesterday.
Tested this morning and BFN, suprise suprise! Not due till the 14th!!
I find myself thinking, yep, this is it, then nope, as its only our first month.
Rollercoaster or what?!!!
PMA to all!!!
Jo :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Laura....I have the same pains in my (.Y.) too....just on the side, under the arm pits. The nipples are not sore at all though. You test in a few days....all the best to you sweets :hugs:

Don't give up, Braija hun :hugs:

Joanne...it was probably too soon. How many dpo are you?

Madly....only a few days till you test :yippee:

Gemie....have you tested again?

Never, Trying, Nayla, everyone....blowing loads of :dust:


----------



## joanne40

Hi Isi Buttercup.......around 9 or 10 dpo I think. Next weds would make me a 26 day cycle, which I have had for the last 2 months. 
Although, just been back to the bfn test stick (as you do!!!) and there is a line there but not a pale pale pink one, just a sort of line. I have heard of evap lines though so I can only presume it must be that. Its got my hopes up a bit though!!!
Jo x


----------



## southerngal2

Isi--No AF yet. I tested last night and :bfn: but It's ok, I know that this month is my month!

I'm believing - Mark 11:24, Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it and it will be yours.


----------



## Gemie

southerngal2 said:


> Isi--No AF yet. I tested last night and :bfn: but It's ok, I know that this month is my month!
> 
> I'm believing - Mark 11:24, Therefore I tell you, whatever you ask for in prayer, believe that you have received it and it will be yours.

Had that verse as my avatar for a while <3


----------



## southerngal2

Nayla-- thanks for the prayers. You'll be in mine also.

Gemie--I am loving that verse right now! I'm believing it!

Madly--Almost testing time! Fingers crossed for you!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Gemie

me too hun!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That is such a beautiful verse from the Bible...so very beautiful!! Thanks so much Southern :hugs:. And I love love LOVE that PMA!!! That's the spirit!! Really praying for some good news from you!!!

Joanne.....still early hun. Just give it a few more days before you test, okay. Good luck dearie!

How is everyone? :)


----------



## Nayla82

OLA!! :flower:

Wow loving your spirit Southern Gal :happydance: I really hope you start us off with the :bfp: trend!! :dust: I loved the Quote if our Prayers are not answered today tomorrow or even a year.. eventually it will get answered Patience is the Virtue i guess :hugs: 

Myself ladies, Yesterday I was so wacked :sleep: and today im bouncing of the walls!! :headspin: Im having a crazy burst of energy??!! :tease: usually im very doomy and gloomy 1wk before :witch: just pray it stays this way!! No Red Bull in me and I dont drink coffee?? May be a sign!! :happydance:

This is the weirdest! Few hours ago I tasted blood in my mouth? i thought maybe I bit my tongue :wacko: or my gums are bleeding? Looked in the mirror no blood at all yet the taste?? Again this has never happened to me :happydance: 

Roll on the 15th!! :bike: I want this so so much!! In fact I want this so so so so so so sooooooooooo Much!!! I have sooooo much love to Give I cant keep giving it all to my cat!!!! :haha: I need a :baby: to fulfil me...

Please Please Lord help us all!! :kiss:

Hang in there ladies :friends: xx


----------



## southerngal2

This is our month Nayla! Can't wait to move on to the first trimester with you! :)


----------



## nevertogether

GL girls!!


----------



## braijackava

Well (.Y.) still sore, which makes me happy in a way. And I also have had an energy boost today. Maybe because there is a lot going on this weekend. Cant wait to go camping and get my mind off all of this for a few days! PS Anyone ever taken one of those cheapie internet dip strips and gotten a very small dot where the test line should be? I have gotten this 2x and am wondering if my tests are defective.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG......I am running crazy with anticipation!!!!! Southern, Madly, Laura, Nayla, Braija, Gemie, Never, Trying4......don't you just wish we could all be put out of our misery!!! :wacko:

Nayla and Braija, your symptoms sound more and more ace by the day!!! Gosh, my symptoms are nowhere near yours. I'm really struggling to keep up the PMA over here.....my symptoms are dissipating by the minute. :shrug:. Ah well....we wait....


----------



## Gemie

Isi Buttercup said:


> OMG......I am running crazy with anticipation!!!!! Southern, Madly, Laura, Nayla, Braija, Gemie, Never, Trying4......don't you just wish we could all be put out of our misery!!! :wacko:
> 
> Nayla and Braija, your symptoms sound more and more ace by the day!!! Gosh, my symptoms are nowhere near yours. I'm really struggling to keep up the PMA over here.....my symptoms are dissipating by the minute. :shrug:. Ah well....we wait....

hunni I'm pretty sure I'm out, had terible af pains today, really thought I she was coming in to land but nothing yet... probably be tomorrow.
I had a bfn on a test too.
Looks like I'm goinna have to transfer the PMA onto next month for myself!
Still gunning for all you girls though :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Isi Buttercup said:


> OMG......I am running crazy with anticipation!!!!! Southern, Madly, Laura, Nayla, Braija, Gemie, Never, Trying4......don't you just wish we could all be put out of our misery!!! :wacko:
> 
> Nayla and Braija, your symptoms sound more and more ace by the day!!! Gosh, my symptoms are nowhere near yours. I'm really struggling to keep up the PMA over here.....my symptoms are dissipating by the minute. :shrug:. Ah well....we wait....

Yes I do! I just wanna see that :bfp: I KNOW it's my month! It's horrible waiting!


----------



## nevertogether

gemie, still have my FX'ed for you hun.. you too southerngal!!


----------



## nevertogether

i've listed fatigue as one of my symptoms, but since i'm right off holiday it's easy to rule that out


----------



## MrsHelly

Hello girls, hope you don't mind me squeezing in here. I've been reading your posts and you are filling me with such inspiration. 
I am a total newbie (came off pill at end of May) and reading all your experiences are a real help to me. Will be seriously trying this month but I am under no illusion that it will be plain sailing. DH and I seem to be a bit naive and just thought it was just having nookie! How wrong we were :) 
You guys seem to be very friendly and supportive of each other
(if I knew how to add the emoticons I would!)


----------



## braijackava

Just thinking I would be a millionare if I invented something to tell women the second they get pregnant. Hate that there is no way to know yet. I feel out of control. Last pregnancy I started what I thought was af. Spotting on the day I was due. Then a couple hours later it completley stopped. Two days later still nothing and I just felt weird. I got a very very faint positive. Didnt get a strong positive until 5-6 days after af due. So I dont trust my body very much anymore. I dont usually get very many signs af is coming, no cramps till the day after I start. So we will see. Crossings my fingers, but not getting my hopes up. I think I will feel better if at least one person on here gets a BFP!


----------



## southerngal2

hi Mrshelly! Good luck too you!

Yes braijackava! You would be a millionaire! :)


----------



## Nayla82

Isa Hunny I have faith in you xx :friends: Sometimes 'No news is Good news' :thumbup: It really isnt over till 'IT' Arrives :gun:

Its like I have an :angel: on one shoulder and the :devil: on the Other :wacko: The Angel tells me 'Yes you will get your :bfp: why are you stressed? :flower: While the Devil says 'who are you kidding!! :witch: is on 1st class flight and heading towards you!' :shrug:

It really is 50/50 either way.. Southern Gal How amazing would it be moving to the 1st trimester together!! :happydance: :dance: :headspin: :wohoo: (just a few of my emotions!!! lol) I so wish ALL of us can move together to the next class :amartass:

Hi Mrshelly :hi: The more the merrier, :dust: 

Just a few days to test for alot of us... Come on ladies we have come this far!! :gun: Please please :bfp: Coming Soon!! xx :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: Ladies,

I am currently now 10dpo and am feeling so sick with nerves AND I bought a 2 pack of frers today :happydance:

Cant help but ss.......persistant lower stomach cramps all day radiating into tops of my legs and my hips ache.....nausea.....ewcm is now back to the yellow snotty stringy looking stuff (still really :wacko: for me :shrug:)sorry a little tmi......peeing lots today even after glass of water felt like my bladder would burst like half hour later and I have been getting a sort of UTI feeling :blush:.....wacked out after doing slightest thing like climbing stairs and I have aching joints!

I am thinking all this maybe a fluke :cry: but praying so much for that 1st :wedding: Anniversary :baby:

Sending oodles of :dust: ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, 

Isa, I totally wish it was over! 

I don't know how I'm feeling today. I'm a bit depressed as my boobs just hurt and I had that last month so I don't know. I'm not giving up as I've got a WHOLE WEEK to go yet so there's plenty more PMA in the tank really! 

Honestly, I'm feeling a little low as I had a bit of a fight with my DH who thinks I am obsessed with babies and he thinks this is a bad thing. Pointing out I check my BnB account more than once a day. Yikes! Grr! 

Still having some good signs. Not sure what to make of this pulling/sharp pain thingy I've been getting behind my tummy buttom. Very odd and kinda sparkly-feeling. Has anyone else had anything similar? 

SUPER :dust: everyone today. 

My prayers are with all of you on your journeys. 

Today is not so good but, with faith and love, tomorrow will be better. 

x


----------



## braijackava

So I am about 99 percent sure I just got a very very faint positive!!!!!! Omg I am testing again in the morning


----------



## nevertogether

yay :happydance:


----------



## braijackava

Couldn't wait until tomorrow so I tested again. And.......positive!!! For sure this time. I am in disbelief. Trust me when I say I never ever thought it would happen for me. But 24 mnths and a miscarriage later it happened. And I know it will be well worth the wait!!!! Thanks to all of you for helping me through this last week. Baby dust to everyone!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

braijackava - i'm so happy for you honey! have a H&H 9 months and CONGRATS!! hopefully more :bfp:'s to come :)


----------



## lauraclili

Braijackava! CONGRATULATIONS! 

:baby:


----------



## Gemie

OMG!! congratulations! So happy for you hun! xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thats amazing news hon, i think you are our 1st?!?!?!?!!?

Congratulations h&h 9mths


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

WTF :hissy:

I bought a 2 pack of frer`s yesterday and decided that I would test this am with fmu.....The tests say you can test 6 days before AF which if normally testing at the recommended 14dpo then you can test at 8dpo.....I am 11dpo today and on the last day of my cycle.....I followed the instructions to a T, I mean come on I know how to bloody poas am a poas addiction for crying out loud and the bloody test was a dud not even the bloody control line came up :saywhat: 

I AM NOT REMOTELY AMUSED RIGHT NOW :grr:

I took the test apart as us poas addicts do and although the dip stick was saturated (yes I had a feel of it :dohh:) the inside strip etc was completely dry :wacko:

FRER ARE GOING TO GET A BLOODY EMAIL FROM ME AND NOT A VERY PLEASANT ONE :comp: I MEAN £10.50 ISNT CHEAP AND NOW I AM A LITTLE APPREHENSIVE TO USE THE 2ND TEST IN THE PACK!!!!!!!!!!

I AM THINKING MAYBE I WAS NOT MEANT TO TEST TODAY :shrug:


----------



## MrsHelly

lauraclili said:


> Braijackava! CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> :baby:

Absolutely! Very happy for you :)

I think I'll be here for another month. According to FF I am meant to be ovulating today (and until Tuesday- how this actually works I'm not sure, so if anyone can give this newbie a bit more advice I'd be really grateful!) but poor DH has been ill with a horrible tummy bug and has also put his back out doing kickboxing! So I don't think there will be any :sex: this weekend. Oh well, another month of saving I suppose!

Gives me plenty of time do some painting and decorating!:laundry::dishes::hangwashing:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS BRAIJA!!!! :yipee: :yipee:. YAY....OUR FIRST :bfp:!!!! Somebody please tell me how to edit the thread title!!! This is wonderful news Braija!! I'm sooooo happy for you!! Please don't up and leave us here. Stick around so we can rub some of that :dust: from you. :hugs:

Welcome Mrs. Helly :hi:

Madly....must have been very annoying. But maybe it was just the universe telling you to give it a few days before you test. You said Sunday, right? Let's leave it till Sunday hun :hugs:. Good luck babes.

Laura.....you have another week? I think you need to have a look at your ticker..it must be wrong. I've heard good stuff about that belly button tug......fx it means something great!!! We need another BFP here :thumbup:

Southern hun....how are you today? Thanks for yesterday's inspiration!!! It really boosted my PMA. :hugs:. Still praying for you babes!

Nayla....as always your posts continue to put a smile on my face! What a ray of sunshine you are!!! Less than a week to go now....woo hoo :yipee:

Gemie....I still have everything crossed for you :hugs:

I'm not quite sure how I feel today.....so I really dunno. Trying to keep up that PMA though :thumbup:. Just about 6 days and then we know.

Seriously....how do I edit the thread title?


----------



## MrsHelly

Isi Buttercup said:


> Welcome Mrs. Helly :hi:

Thanks for the welcome :hi:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS BRAIJA!!!! :yipee: :yipee:. YAY....OUR FIRST :bfp:!!!! Somebody please tell me how to edit the thread title!!! This is wonderful news Braija!! I'm sooooo happy for you!! Please don't up and leave us here. Stick around so we can rub some of that :dust: from you. :hugs:
> 
> Welcome Mrs. Helly :hi:
> 
> Madly....must have been very annoying. But maybe it was just the universe telling you to give it a few days before you test. You said Sunday, right? Let's leave it till Sunday hun :hugs:. Good luck babes.
> 
> Laura.....you have another week? I think you need to have a look at your ticker..it must be wrong. I've heard good stuff about that belly button tug......fx it means something great!!! We need another BFP here :thumbup:
> 
> Southern hun....how are you today? Thanks for yesterday's inspiration!!! It really boosted my PMA. :hugs:. Still praying for you babes!
> 
> Nayla....as always your posts continue to put a smile on my face! What a ray of sunshine you are!!! Less than a week to go now....woo hoo :yipee:
> 
> Gemie....I still have everything crossed for you :hugs:
> 
> I'm not quite sure how I feel today.....so I really dunno. Trying to keep up that PMA though :thumbup:. Just about 6 days and then we know.
> 
> Seriously....how do I edit the thread title?

Morning hon,

I am getting a freebie frer yeah :happydance: prob not intime for sunday but I have my other frer (if it bloody works and my 2 pack of cb digi`s)

To edit title go into your very first post on the first page and edit your post, click on go advanced (I think it says!) and then you can edit the title :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Madly....done :thumbup:

Really holding my breath for a :bfp: from you on Sunday!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you, ME too hon, would be perfect dh told me last night he thinks we have caught that eggy this month and coming from him that rocked my world!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Madly....I love the sound of that :D. Gosh....I have a feeling this thread will soon be awash with :bfp:s soon.

Don't give up, Mrs Helley. Your DH might just be in the mood tonight :winkwink:. Stay positive, hun!

Girls...thinking of giving us a proper name. Do you think this is a good idea? Any suggestions? Team PMA.....PMA Girls? :D


----------



## Gemie

I'm out girls. She got me today, but I'm okay, I have my cbfm to get started next month so I'm looking forward to using that :)
I've started a new PMA August BFP thread but I hope none of you have to join me!!
I'm sticking around to see you all get your BFP's!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sorry about that, Gemie. Wish you all the best this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

I'm out. :( 
She got me this morning! :(
But enough about that! Keeping the PMA! On to another month of trying!

BRAIJA---Congrats! OMG! I am so happy for you! rub some of that :dust: on me!

Gemie---Sorry to hear that! I'm getting a cbfm today. Hopefully that will help us get our :bfp;

Isi--your welcome. With all the inspiration you give me I'm glad I was able to give you some back.

Madly--I have a feeling you're going to be the 2nd :bfp:on this thread!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:hugs: Southern. But I'm not going to say sorry....rather I'm going to cheer you on as you enter THE cycle :thumbup:. Wishing you all the very best this cycle sweetie. I have a very funny feeling I might be joining you soon.....AF-like cramps this afternoon. But I won't stress it at all....whatever will be will be. Good luck hun :hugs:

Madly....I definitely agree you might be the next :bfp: as you test this weekend :thumbup:. I'm soooo excited :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

southerngal2 said:


> I'm out. :(
> She got me this morning! :(
> But enough about that! Keeping the PMA! On to another month of trying!
> 
> BRAIJA---Congrats! OMG! I am so happy for you! rub some of that :dust: on me!
> 
> Gemie---Sorry to hear that! I'm getting a cbfm today. Hopefully that will help us get our :bfp;
> 
> Isi--your welcome. With all the inspiration you give me I'm glad I was able to give you some back.
> 
> Madly--I have a feeling you're going to be the 2nd :bfp:on this thread!

Hey hun we can be cycle/cbfm buddies if you like :) come over to my August BFP thread. x x


----------



## southerngal2

Gemie said:


> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. :(
> She got me this morning! :(
> But enough about that! Keeping the PMA! On to another month of trying!
> 
> BRAIJA---Congrats! OMG! I am so happy for you! rub some of that :dust: on me!
> 
> Gemie---Sorry to hear that! I'm getting a cbfm today. Hopefully that will help us get our :bfp;
> 
> Isi--your welcome. With all the inspiration you give me I'm glad I was able to give you some back.
> 
> Madly--I have a feeling you're going to be the 2nd :bfp:on this thread!
> 
> Hey hun we can be cycle/cbfm buddies if you like :) come over to my August BFP thread. x xClick to expand...

That'd be great! Soon we'll be bump buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

southerngal2 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. :(
> She got me this morning! :(
> But enough about that! Keeping the PMA! On to another month of trying!
> 
> BRAIJA---Congrats! OMG! I am so happy for you! rub some of that :dust: on me!
> 
> Gemie---Sorry to hear that! I'm getting a cbfm today. Hopefully that will help us get our :bfp;
> 
> Isi--your welcome. With all the inspiration you give me I'm glad I was able to give you some back.
> 
> Madly--I have a feeling you're going to be the 2nd :bfp:on this thread!
> 
> Hey hun we can be cycle/cbfm buddies if you like :) come over to my August BFP thread. x xClick to expand...
> 
> That'd be great! Soon we'll be bump buddies! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes we will!! :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

GL girls, sorry to hear she showed


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Never....just realising we're both 8dpo :friends:

What symptoms do you have? I'm going crazy, oscillating between thinking this cycle is a wrap...and then wondering, hmmmm....... :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

isi - that is awesome! i'm the same as you 50/50 really. no big symptoms really. twinges here and there, a few dull sharp pains today. my chart is different than usual as well. been bloated and gassy the last couple of days. been fatigued, fall asleep right when i get home. a few hours later i'm tired again but i just can't get comfortable. last night my back ached so much that i couldn't sleep. those are really all i have, and most of them could be easily written off as other things which makes me 50/50. how about you?


----------



## lauraclili

Oops! Just noticed my ticker really is out of date... FF changed my ovulation date this month so I'm a few days behind where I 'should' be. 

I feel like this might be the month - there! I've said it! :blush: 

I've had loads of really good symptoms, I think, and I'm hoping against hope that it really is it. I don't know. I think I'll be upset if I get a :bfn: and now I'm getting myself too scared to test. I'm hoping that I could put it off a bit... I don't know! Argh! 

I hope you're all feeling great this day. The sun has come out again, the world is a beautiful place and my DH is wonderful (even if he does think I'm obsessed with babies!) 

On that note, I had the most amazing dream last night that I had twins... a girl (3lbs 1oz) and a boy (9lbs!) Yikes. It was all so clear and lovely and they had a really pretty nursery. I've never had a dream about babies before. Weird! Hopefully, it's my body telling me something.


----------



## southerngal2

Fingers crossed for you laura!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

OMG Laura....twins is exactly what I'm praying for too. I pray your dream comes true babes. I can't wait for you test babes. I have a good feeling about you :thumbup:

Never.....girrrl, I have nowhere near as many symptoms as you. Your symptoms sound really promising! When do you test?

Okay....I think I'm officially out now :haha:. I have no symptoms to save my life now! They've all gone with the wind. Besides the very very AF-cramps (which have also disappeared), it's looking like this is another cycle :shrug:. IUI might just be what we have to do to get our :bfp:

But I'm really excited though :happydance:. I have a very very strong feeling we'll have a flood of :bfp:s soon!!

Southern hun....forgot to ask before. What's a cbfm blush: I know right.....20 cycles ttc, so I realy should know :haha:)


----------



## Gemie

Isi; how do you link your journal in your signature?


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you! 

Isi Buttercup: CBFM Clearblue Fertility Monitor


----------



## Gemie

CBFM = Clear blue fertility monitor. x


----------



## southerngal2

Come on ISI! Don't lose that PMA yet! 

:dust: to ya girl!


----------



## nevertogether

isi - no symptoms could be a sign too. i've read time and time again on here about girls getting their :bfp: with no symptoms, so don't lose your PMA. keep the faith! i know i have a lot, but i could just over analyzing :shrug: so many of them could be AF coming or the holiday messing up my sleep schedule, ya know? anxious to see what my temp is tomorrow. i get paid on the 13th, so i will test either then the 14, or 15th. haven't convinced myself when yet.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Southern....I'm really trying not to....but I have to admit its getting harder....BUT I have to try to pick myself right up :thumbup: Thanks hun!

Gemie...when you're editing your signature, in the font tool bar, just click on the hyperlink sign, and then paste the url address.


----------



## nevertogether

when are you testing ISI? maybe we can test the same day??


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Never......I have a MORBID fear of testing. Way tooooo many BFNs in my past....lol. So I typically tend to wait for AF to show......but hey, just for kicks, I might just test when you do :friends:


----------



## Gemie

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs:
> 
> Southern....I'm really trying not to....but I have to admit its getting harder....BUT I have to try to pick myself right up :thumbup: Thanks hun!
> 
> Gemie...when you're editing your signature, in the font tool bar, just click on the hyperlink sign, and then paste the url address.

I did that but it didn't allow me to change the name like to 'my journal' or something??


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Really? I'll go back to see how I did mine.


----------



## Gemie

Thanks sweetie :)


----------



## nevertogether

isi - when is your AF due?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

What you have to do Gemie, is after you've pasted the url address, you have to highlight over it and type your journal name. Let me know if it works.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Never....it's due on the 14th or 15th....so FX!!!


----------



## nevertogether

same as me isi!! i don't know if it's the 14th or 15th, because FF confirmed O CD17, but i don't trust my temp that day and i had O pains CD18 so i overrode it and made that my O day. you want to wait until the 15th and test together?


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> I'm out girls. She got me today, but I'm okay, I have my cbfm to get started next month so I'm looking forward to using that :)
> I've started a new PMA August BFP thread but I hope none of you have to join me!!
> I'm sticking around to see you all get your BFP's!

hi gemie really sorry to here she got you hun,that must of been a short cycle?


----------



## Gemie

mamadonna said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I'm out girls. She got me today, but I'm okay, I have my cbfm to get started next month so I'm looking forward to using that :)
> I've started a new PMA August BFP thread but I hope none of you have to join me!!
> I'm sticking around to see you all get your BFP's!
> 
> hi gemie really sorry to here she got you hun,that must of been a short cycle?Click to expand...

Thanks hun.
Yeah looks like I'm gonna be having 24 day cycles :shrug:

Isi; thanks hun, I've got it now :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

Can I join the testing gang?! According to FF I ov'ed on the 30th so should be available for testing on the 14th... 

x


----------



## Gemie

welcome lauraclili and good luck hun! x


----------



## nevertogether

me too laura! FF says O 30th, but i say the 1st. not sure what day to test just yet though :shrug: might with isi


----------



## mamadonna

Gemie said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I'm out girls. She got me today, but I'm okay, I have my cbfm to get started next month so I'm looking forward to using that :)
> I've started a new PMA August BFP thread but I hope none of you have to join me!!
> I'm sticking around to see you all get your BFP's!
> 
> hi gemie really sorry to here she got you hun,that must of been a short cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.
> Yeah looks like I'm gonna be having 24 day cycles :shrug:
> 
> Isi; thanks hun, I've got it now :happydance:Click to expand...

at least you kno things are back to normal and you'll get to use your cbfm :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Gemie

mamadonna said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I'm out girls. She got me today, but I'm okay, I have my cbfm to get started next month so I'm looking forward to using that :)
> I've started a new PMA August BFP thread but I hope none of you have to join me!!
> I'm sticking around to see you all get your BFP's!
> 
> hi gemie really sorry to here she got you hun,that must of been a short cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.
> Yeah looks like I'm gonna be having 24 day cycles :shrug:
> 
> Isi; thanks hun, I've got it now :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> at least you kno things are back to normal and you'll get to use your cbfm :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yay!! I'm excited to get to use it, I really am :happydance:... Just hope I dob't have to use it for long! x


----------



## lauraclili

It would be great to test with some friends. We've been keeping each other company on this thread for a while and it would be nice to know how we're doing this month! 

x


----------



## Groovychick

I still waiting for my high's and peak's on my CBFM. Fingers crossed I can hold out until Monday when I next see my partner!


----------



## nevertogether

would you like to be testing buddies laura?


----------



## mamadonna

it seems i still have ages till o but i'm sure the next couple of weeks will fly by!


----------



## Groovychick

mamadonna said:


> it seems i still have ages till o but i'm sure the next couple of weeks will fly by!

I hope so too! :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

hope you catch that eggy this time around sweetie!


----------



## lauraclili

yes please!


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: i'm going to put you in my siggy :) the 14th?


----------



## southerngal2

Gemie said:


> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I'm out girls. She got me today, but I'm okay, I have my cbfm to get started next month so I'm looking forward to using that :)
> I've started a new PMA August BFP thread but I hope none of you have to join me!!
> I'm sticking around to see you all get your BFP's!
> 
> hi gemie really sorry to here she got you hun,that must of been a short cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.
> Yeah looks like I'm gonna be having 24 day cycles :shrug:
> 
> Isi; thanks hun, I've got it now :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> at least you kno things are back to normal and you'll get to use your cbfm :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! I'm excited to get to use it, I really am :happydance:... Just hope I dob't have to use it for long! xClick to expand...

This will be the ONLY month that we use them! Our :bfp:'s are coming soon!


----------



## mamadonna

good luck girls :dust:


----------



## lauraclili

Yay! :happydance: 

I'll do the same...


----------



## Gemie

southerngal2 said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamadonna said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I'm out girls. She got me today, but I'm okay, I have my cbfm to get started next month so I'm looking forward to using that :)
> I've started a new PMA August BFP thread but I hope none of you have to join me!!
> I'm sticking around to see you all get your BFP's!
> 
> hi gemie really sorry to here she got you hun,that must of been a short cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun.
> Yeah looks like I'm gonna be having 24 day cycles :shrug:
> 
> Isi; thanks hun, I've got it now :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> at least you kno things are back to normal and you'll get to use your cbfm :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! I'm excited to get to use it, I really am :happydance:... Just hope I dob't have to use it for long! xClick to expand...
> 
> This will be the ONLY month that we use them! Our :bfp:'s are coming soon!Click to expand...

Absoulutely hunni! :)


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for us all girls! :dust:


----------



## Groovychick

lauraclili said:


> yes please!

Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## nevertogether

added it laura! :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: Ladies,

Loving the PMA :thumbup: this is such a loving and supportive thread :hugs:

So sorry southern and gemie that the olde witch caught you both.....sending lots of :dust: for this cycle and [-o&lt; for :bfp: at the end :kiss: 

I am currently feeling really unwell, I cant even begin to explain I have so many ailments :rofl: seriously though :sick:......I got a very dark 2nd line on a opk this am after my frer fluke and it was with very diluted wee wee, frer are sending me a replacement test but just incase my other frer in the pack doesnt work either I bought a tesco test whilst doin my weekly shop. I am hoping still to test on sunday (thats if I can resist tom!):dohh: BUT I have had sort of dark pinky/light browny sort of streaked cm a few times after wiping when peeing since late this aft, I am sure I would have missed it if I wasnt looking :blush: and normal af doesnt hit like this....I get pure red/pinky spotting but very obviously blood when I wipe so doesnt seem like that!

I GOT GOOSEBUMPS TODAY......I was talking with one of the mums at ds nursery whilst we were waiting to collect them and we were talking about kids, hols etc and mentioned it was our 1st anniversary on the 13th bizare its her 13th wedding anniversary on same day and then she told me her 2nd daughter was her 1st wedding anniversary present. I gulped and instantly got goosebumps all over and confessed we were hoping for the same present...I have goosebumps typing this now.....I hope so much I will get our :bfp: this weekend and thank you so much ladies for your support, the cm has worried me a little though


----------



## nevertogether

madly these symptoms sound soooo good. implantation bleeding hopefully! :yipee:


----------



## Gemie

Madly I'm praying so hard for your wedding anniversary baby present! xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks so much ladies,

My most persistant ailments are the splitting headache and nausea right now and serious lack of been able to do anything without feeling so knackered! I do have others and am hoping this is def it for me! Its a little hard not to feel like it might not be too! I am officially only 11dpo so this is early days I guess for + HPT but it is officially my last day of this cycle too (I have 11/12 day lp!) Worrying a little she will land when I next go to loo!


----------



## nevertogether

i can't wait to see the sunday results :yipee:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> i can't wait to see the sunday results :yipee:

awwwwwwww thank you never :hugs: hoping I wont be on my own!:thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

keeping everything crossed for you madly i really hope you get your:bfp: it would make a lovely 1st anniversary pressie!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> keeping everything crossed for you madly i really hope you get your:bfp: it would make a lovely 1st anniversary pressie!

:hugs: thank you mamadonna....I want this so much it hurts :cry: I dont want to go thru what I went thru ttc ds I dont think I am strong enough to go thru it again! I want to cancel my u/s and transvaginal scheduled for the 19th a :baby: would be the best excuse and most perfect 1st wedding anniversary present!

Its taken me since ds was 18mths old to persuade dh to ttc #2 and ds is nearly 5 yrs old! DH has been a little reluctant with the whole ttc thing to say the least (with the exception of taking vits!) but this cycle has been different :winkwink: hes been amazing and we were cuddling last night and i was feeling a little down due to the persistant cramps and said I feared we are out and he said `dont be like that` and then told me he thinks we are pregnant :happydance: I am praying so so much he is right!


----------



## mamadonna

ah that would be great my dh new i was pregnant b4 i did a test with my youngest he said he could tell,hopefully ur dh is right!!!!:dust: and lots of it


----------



## southerngal2

I'm praying for all of you a :bfp:!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies,

My boss at work told me I was `blooming` on wed as well I havent seen her for about 3wks due to our hols crossing over! Am praying shes right.....he he he!


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies :flower: Hope every1 is well x

So sorry that :witch: got you Southern Gal and Gem, Definitely April :dust: Coming your way.. x Stay strong as hard as it may be.. Im sure I will be with you in a few days :hugs:

As for me Im more than 99.9% sure that :witch: is going to get me.. im CD23 I have been sweating like crazy! I usually am like this few days before.. Also I went in to MotherCare to get a Friend a gift for her Babys 1st Party Next week. I had to go into the corner of the store and :cry: My heart out..? I thought I was going to have a panic attack in the store?? :nope: Im So so emotional.. And the cramps.. Sorry PMA fading away.... I have EVERY symptom of 'IT'

Also I have alot of EWCUM (TMI) im always checking I havent leaked :blush: Just that feeling that something is dribbling out of me.. Definitely within next 48hrs shes going to get me...

I pray Madly, Never, and Isa and the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well and please tell us some :dust: has come your way xx

Sorry Im lacking in PMA im sure im sure :witch: will be with me soon feeling awful.. :shrug: Love to you all x


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sending virtual hugs hon and throwing some of my pma your way too!


----------



## Groovychick

MADLYTTC said:


> Sending virtual hugs hon and throwing some of my pma your way too!

Thank you, thank you! :thumbup: All very much needed right now! :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Nayla hunny, don't lose the PMA sweetie :hugs:. I had a bad moment today but am back on the wagon now. So sorry you had a bad day sweetie. We're allowed those moments. Let's stay positive sweetie!

Madly, I'm too excited now :happydance:. Two more sleeps till Sunday! Good luck sweetie!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Isi, 

I am too I just pray the witch isnt on her way in to land on her broom! The cm thing seems to have stopped so ?IB? nothing when I peed a little while ago......I updated my journal `madly`s mummy mission` with ALL my symptons lol theres quite a list he he he!


----------



## Nayla82

Good morning Ladies :flower:

Had a good nights sleep feeling much better, My Goodness I really was down Yesterday! Suns Shining and im feeling back on track! :happydance: Just want to enjoy the Moment! That just Maybe :cloud9:

Ok im on CD24 My Cycle has always been from day 25-31 The 15th July will be CD29 and thats when Im going Test! Thats if :witch: didnt get me 1st! :gun: im in the Danger Zone :ninja: from Sunday-Friday I will stick to test on the 15th!! :happydance:

Like I mentioned earlier I just want to live in the Moment Just Maybe? :yellow:

My symptoms Isnt looking too Good, My boobs are not as painful, Im having cramps in my belly.. When I go to the Washroom I keep looking down waiting too see Bright Red :witch: Shes teasing me, Oh well.. Going to try and enjoy the weekend... And Never say Never just Maybe :blush:...

lets see how the next few days unfold... :coffee: Madly I feel its your this month!! :thumbup: Good luck! x

:dust: to us all xxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think the :witch: has landed :cry: right on time too :cry: I am 12dpo today!
I had some more of the light brown cm before bed last night but when I peed at 4.45am nothing just got up and more dark brown cm streaks with dark brownish blood on the tissue, I normally get more reddish spotting than this but I feel certain shes landed :sad2: after all the symptons and faint bfp and everything I reckon I am def out!


----------



## joanne40

morning everyone!
Well, another BFN for me. Sigh.
Having cramps and mega mega loose BM (ooops, tmi I know:blush:)
Trying really really hard to keep PMA but I feel it slipping.....:cry:

No sore bbs, cm a little drier, but still there, oh and the strangest thing of all is that I have acne (40 years old and still get zits? Yep, that's me!!) but normally a few days before AF, well, a week say, I get a lovely skin breakout, and that has not happened, which is strange. Not that I am complaining though!! :thumbup:

sending loads and loads of :babydust: to all of us xxxxxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Nayla82

Madly I hope and pray its just implantation and it will go away...

If AF got you 1000s of :hugs: coming your way.. and lots of :dust: for next month which im sure I will be there within days...:hugs:

I Just hate the fact its dragging on for me... the quicker it comes the quicker Ovulation will come than 2ww will be here before we know it... :thumbup: Definitely Eatser babies it will be! :) My birthdays in April and my Mothers birthday is in April... Would be so lovely 3 generations in April! :bunny: 

Hope Isa your doing good and the the rest of u still feel :thumbup: will definitely update is she comes early...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much Nayla.....I really hope so too as it is different from normal and after all the symptons and everything....I just dont know anymore!


----------



## Groovychick

:hug: girls.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww Madly :hugs:. Hopefully its just an IB. Still have my fingers and toes crossed for you sweetie!

Joanne, keep testing. It aint over till the fat lady sings. When is/was your AF due?

So glad you're feeling better, Nayla. My symptoms are also disappearing but I'm trying to keep the PMA. Wishing you the very best!

I'm having a busy Saturday. My DH has friends from out of town, so we're entertaining. Not fun if you're in charge of cooking and cleaning up :wacko:. The good thing is that it'll take my mind of things and bring me closer to the end of my 1ww. Thank goodness!

Laura, Never, Mamadonna, everyone! Hope you're all great.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww Madly :hugs:. Hopefully its just an IB. Still have my fingers and toes crossed for you sweetie!

Joanne, keep testing. It aint over till the fat lady sings. When is/was your AF due?

So glad you're feeling better, Nayla. My symptoms are also disappearing but I'm trying to keep the PMA. Wishing you the very best!

I'm having a busy Saturday. My DH has friends from out of town, so we're entertaining. Not fun if you're in charge of cooking and cleaning up :wacko:. The good thing is that it'll take my mind of things and bring me closer to the end of my 1ww. Thank goodness!

Southern, Laura, Never, Mamadonna, Kitjos, Gemie, Soulshaken, everyone! Hope you're all great. 

Braija, thinking of you babes! How is the news sinking in? Bet you're still on cloud 9 :D. Don't leave us sweetie! As our first graduate, we need you around! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Isi,

The :witch: got heavier, enough for a light tampon (sorry tmi!) bright red blood now :cry: although not totally full on as normal. I dont know maybe I had a chemical :shrug: there was def a line yesterday albeit faint on the frer but then it was a dodgy test so I just dont know? My dreams are shattered right now, I havent told DH yet I think I might break down and cry :cry:....the ic was bfn yesterday but on the tesco test again a very very faint second line am sure of it! I also had extremely dark opks yesterday....

I guess I will still be going for my u/s transvaginal check up!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Groovy hun, you'll be o'ing any minute now, right? Good luck babes :hugs:


----------



## joanne40

Hi Isi
Not due till the 14th. Having really painful pinching cramps today. Odd.
I know I am testing too early!! :wacko:

Just been to see my friend who is almost 42 and pg at 13 weeks, so it gives me hope yet!! :haha:

Gonna try not to test till mon now. :wacko:

Jo xx


----------



## Nayla82

Being busy Isa is good get your mind of things even for a short while... :dishes:

Madly definitely get it checked with the drs xx Thank u Groovy I need all the luck in the world... My DH Just walked past me and said are you ok you look like Death :wacko:... Definitely a normal :witch: Makes me look like im going down with a flu.... and im super duper hungry!! going for lunch at Yo Sushi! :happydance: my favourite!!

Braijai ur so so lucky!! :happydance: did you feel like the :witch: was certian to get you..? or did you just feel pregnant? I so wish I can be the person that types i was certain AF was going to get me... But no!! :cloud9: wishful thinking!! :shrug:

GoodLuck to all that are still hanging on to that slippery rope! :flower: 

also what does FRER mean? :blush: Thanks x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies,

I am guessing I had a chemical pregnancy :cry:......I had a faint :bfp: yesterday and a very dark opk then brown cm yesterday aft thru to last night....4.45am this morning nothing but then when I got up at 8.30am spotting which is now bright red although extremely light....I did another frer and opk half hour ago and both are completely :bfn: We are devastated and I was extremely happy that we were expecting (or so it seemed!) our 1st :wedding: Anniversary :baby: but we are trying to remain upbeat as possible, mainly cause DS came back from his day out and we dont want him to see Mummy & Daddy upset! 

I want to thank you all for your support Ladies :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, 

I hope you're having an ok day. I'm sorry for those who :witch: has come to but we'll keep the PMA going for the next month hey?! 

I'm ok. My DH is away for the next week some I'm getting some me time but I'm feeling really emotional and wishing he was here, particularly as he won't be here when AF does or doesn't arrive! 

I'm trying to keep my PMA going. I have some pretty strange things going on. I've been getting nose bleeds (like three a day but only tiny ones) and have the most horrible pain in my left leg from my hip to my knee. I'm still hoping that somehow this is a good sign and I can claim that they are symptoms :hehe: but the pain in my leg is getting me down a bit as I can't seem to get comfortable. 

Also worrying a bit about my chart on FF because although my temps are above the coverline they just don't look too exciting. I was thinking they should perhaps have gone up more than this by now if I was pregnant. Anyway, I'm not an expert so I don't know the answer but I AM a control freak and want to know!!! 

Silly woman :grr: 

I'm not out yet and don't particularly have any signs that AF is on her way so I'm looking forward to testing time. 

I hope your PMA is all sky-high! 

Loads and loads of super-sticky :dust: to all of you. 

I love this thread - it's keeping me happy at the moment! 

x


----------



## nevertogether

all of that sounds very promising laura! i sure hope we get our :bfp:'s. my DH isn't here either so we can lean on each other for support :hugs:

only symptom i've had today are being really hot and i had so much CM that it ran down my leg (TMI) been getting dizzy here and there as well. gas so much that it gave me cramps too!


----------



## lauraclili

Those sound like great symptoms never. I'm feeling really quite nervous about testing on the 14th! I just so don't want it to be :bfn: 

Definitely leaning from my direction! How about we look after each other's PMA for the next couple of days?! I'll be positive for you and vice versa...! 

x


----------



## lauraclili

Never, 

Could you cast an eye over my chart and let me know what you think? It looks pretty dull to me but I'm new to it and don't really know!


----------



## nevertogether

yes definitely hun! and i'm sure these girls are here for us too :)


----------



## lauraclili

Absolutely!


----------



## nevertogether

laura - i think it looks good! your temps are nice and steady and you don't have any dips below the cover line :thumbup:


----------



## mommytoTandE

Maddlyttc... I am so sorry... I had one last cycle and it ripped my heart out. :hugs:

nevertogether...Wow - your chart looks amazing!!!!! When are you testing???? 

I hope you are all doing well and fingers crossed for lots of sticky beans!!!


----------



## mommytoTandE

laura... I think your charts look good!!! How are you feeling??? Good luck! xx


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks Never, I really appreciate it!


----------



## lauraclili

Feeling not so great today tbh mommytoTandE but I'm hoping to get my PMA back really soon!


----------



## nevertogether

wow thank you mommy :hugs: i hope the outcome is as good as the chart is showing..i test on wednesday, the 14th


----------



## nevertogether

not a problem laura! we got this :bfp: in the bag! :) hehe PMA PMA PMA


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

I am still here giving my support and trying to gain my pma again! I am hurting but determined to get a STICKY august BFP!


----------



## lauraclili

STICKY beans all the way Madly! 

I need to stay on this thread, I'm getting my PMA back already! 


x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So do I if this is ok with everyone?


----------



## lauraclili

Definitely ok with me! Please stay Madly, it wouldn't be the same without you! 

We're all in this together afterall and we're all here to support each other too. 

x


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with laura!


----------



## Groovychick

:hug: girls. We are all here to support each other through this journey.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I think I will need plenty of sticky baby dust for this cycle?!?!? I still dont have a full flow I dont know whats going on?


----------



## nevertogether

have you thought about waiting a few days and testing? same thing happened to me my february cycle.. DH was convinced i had a chemical. the week AF was due i had brown discharge and spotting. was a week late, had two days worth of light blood and then nothing. never tested + though so not sure what caused that cycle.


----------



## Groovychick

MADLYTTC said:


> I think I will need plenty of sticky baby dust for this cycle?!?!?

Me too! :dust: aplenty!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

nevertogether said:


> have you thought about waiting a few days and testing? same thing happened to me my february cycle.. DH was convinced i had a chemical. the week AF was due i had brown discharge and spotting. was a week late, had two days worth of light blood and then nothing. never tested + though so not sure what caused that cycle.

Hi hon, I was planning on testing maybe mon and going to drs too! I am not at work mon or tues but tues we have plans for our 1st wedding anniversary! Just been to loo again I cant help but knicker check :blush: and its still light :shrug: I got BFP yesterday, spotting and then BFN this aft both with frer`s and I had a +opk yesterday and today totally neg? just dont know what to think am a little lost...lindseyanne thinks I have a `shy` beanie am sorry I have felt so crushed today but she made me laugh!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Groovychick

:hug: sweetie. Keep us updated.


----------



## Groovychick

Thanks for all the :dust: madly!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

omg I broke the page I put too much babydust on there!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Madly, of course you're going nowhere! I'm so sorry it ended up being AF, and I'm praying for an August :bfp: for you babes. Your PMA keeps us going babes :hugs: 

Welcome MommytoT!

Laura and Never, I'm positively jealous of your symptoms! They sound awesome! If I have the nerve, I'll test along with you guys. Can you believe we have less than a week to know?!!

Nayla, you absolutely never know hun! You just might be one of those women :winkwink:. Only a few days to go :thumbup: 

Joanne, you need to put away those HPTs :haha:. Way too early girl! Your friend's story is definitely inspirational! Just proves we should never lose hope!

As expected, I had a mad busy day today! But thank God the day is over! Tomorrow, 10 dpo....at last!

Hope everyone's doing great!


----------



## Gemie

I'm gunning for all of your BFP's and cheering you on!! :)


----------



## Groovychick

Thanks Gemie! :bfp: here we come! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Isi,

I dont know what to think right now....hardly there spotting, bfp then bfn.....I have no idea going to monitor it and make appt on mon for drs....I am holding onto my pma for this/last cycle whichever I am in I seem to feel a little lost right now....no full flow?!?


----------



## Groovychick

Definitely make an appointment. You can't go on not knowing what's going on. Maintain that positive mental attitude! :flower:


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks for the positive words Isi. I just CAN'T get comfortable and it's getting me down but all the love on this thread helps! 

Personally, I'd leave testing for a couple of days Madly, particularly if AF hasn't picked up. When I had my chemical AF started good and strong and lasted a couple of days beyond normal. I know we're all different but you never know... You have super :hugs: from me though. 

Thanks Gemie. I'm still hoping! 

Have just been watching reruns of the sex education show on the internet... interesting stuff but... I don't know. Perhaps I'm just a prude! 

Isi, I'm glad today went well. Hooray for 10dpo! 

:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: :flower: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you ladies,

I am a little confused re the flow would of def expected more by now? I put my frer test pic from yesterday in the preg test gallery and a few kind ladies replied agreeing I wasnt seeing lines and there def was two there yesterday but me and DH scrutinised the test earlier also a frer and absolutely nothing? I am just going to monitor the flow and pray it turns out for the best whichever that may be and whatever path this takes I will be ok and we will get there one day I have faith that we will have ickle #2


----------



## Groovychick

Wow! More :dust:! We've got more than enough to share around now! :haha:


----------



## Groovychick

:hug: madly. You are in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Good Morning Ladies:flower:

Wow Laura and Neva, your charts are looking promising!! :happydance: Not long to check! 

Today im on CD25 I had a CD25 last month, Usually :witch: gets me early in the mornings so Nothing today!! :happydance: Having said that my cycles vary from 25days all to way to 31days.. its a huge 6 days difference... :wacko: I dont want to get too too excited yet :wohoo: If its not meant to be for me, Next month I will move on to the 10th Cycle with my head up high.. :loopy: 

I feel like I will be walking on egg shelves in the next couple of days! :ninja:

How am I feeling..? mmm as its still very early in the Morning im as fresh as a daisy not too tired... Didnt have no hot flushes last night.. but before I went bed I had a huge sharp pain on the right hand side.. just below my belly button it took my breath away very quick and SHARP pain! :shrug: not sure what that was?

Loving all those :dust: woow she has to hit one of us with all that Dust flying in the air!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance:

Its crazy this time next week some of us will be Mum to Bes!!! :headspin: Woooow!!! Even if 1 of us can get the BFP!!! I really want this for all of us 
:cry:

Isa I hope yesterday didnt tire you too much... Enjoy the rest of your weekend... Fingers crossed for us all :flower: xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

Still in limbo..........flow still light a little more than spotting but still only enough for a light tampon even overnight when a extra super plus would have been soaking wet by this morning (sorry tmi!) I am feeling quite low today and so I cancelled the playdate with my friend I had arranged I just dont feel like sitting in a place full of women with toddlers and babys and baby bumps right now! I dont know what to do with myself I had severe cramping before best last night so took two anadin extra, I think they knocked me out I slept soundly all night and didnt think I would!


----------



## Groovychick

Awwwwww! Plenty of :hug: for you madly. Sorry to hear you are feeling so down at the moment. Have you made an appointment for the doctor's yet?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Groovychick said:


> Awwwwww! Plenty of :hug: for you madly. Sorry to hear you are feeling so down at the moment. Have you made an appointment for the doctor's yet?

Thank you Groovychick :hugs: no not yet my surgery is closed for the weekend but I have mon/tues off work so I am going to give them a call in the morning and get an appointment for tom! I was considering a&e last night after the pains got quite severe but cause I still have light bleeding am not sure there is much they can do :shrug: and I would much prefer to see my lady dr than spend hours sat in the hospital right now!


----------



## Nayla82

Hello Ladies :flower:

Hows everyone Hope you all had a good weekend, any Good news? 

Im on CD26 Still No sign of :witch: Im just secretly hoping and praying that this is going to be a Miracle :cloud9: Been Just feeling very sleepy and Hungry, and I tend to get very very warm during the days.. My boobs have been tender for 13 days now which again is very normal before my Periods... :shrug:

I said I wouldnt test till the 15th, I couldnt help myself! so this morning at 5.15 I did a test :shhh: and I must have been still sleepy! :sleep: the test just BLOB!! straight into the toliet!!! :sadangel: by the time I pulled it out it was no use... :dohh:

I was going to pull another test out, But than I thought it was a sign from the Lord saying 'Dont test too early, wait a little longer..' :cloud9:

Im losing my little mind here! :wacko: Each day that slowly passes without a sighting of :witch: I get so so :wohoo:

Im even rehearsing in my head how I will tell my DH that I got the BFP!! :coffee: ( You can see im going loopey! :haha:) 

I want this so so much!!! and I dont want the years to pass me by so quickly, I have always wanted to be a young and active Mum not too :jo:

All my Married friends have :baby: or heavily pregnant, everytime I go on FaceBook theres a new status saying "Im going to be a Mummy!" Im so happy for them deep down :blush: Wished that was my status also, It happens so fast for some people! One minute the Status says "My weddings this weekend" than before I know I read "Their Pregnant"

Being able to get pregnant so quickly is definitely a gift and blessing.

Better make a move another hectic Monday! :dust: to every1


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies!! Hope you had a great Sunday! Mine was busy and I'm glad....at least it kept my mind off things (sorta :winkwink:)

Madly, how is going today sweetie? Is the flow still light? I think you should definitely have it checked out today. Not to encourage you hun, but there's a girl on another thread of mine who got a :bfp: after what seemed like AF bleeding for a couple of days. She was later told it was IB. Good luck hun!!

Nayla, sooo happy that the :witch: hasn't come. I also pray she has crash landed somewhere!!! LOL, I think we all practice how we will break the news to our husbands!!! I'm praying for some good news on this thread!! I can't wait for some more :bfp:s

Laura and Never....how are you babes? How are those symptoms?

Groovy.....getting ready for o right :happydance:. This time next week, we will be the ones cheering you on!!!

I'm 11dpo today. Really don't know how I feel, really. I just want the days to go by real quick. I hate the suspense of the 2ww :dohh:. But it's almost over now!!!

Roll in the :bfp:s

:dust:


----------



## Groovychick

Morning girls! :hi: I am indeed just waiting to ovulate. MY CBFM still doesn't reckon the time to time is right to BD just yet, but fingers crossed that will change soon! 

MadlyTTC: How are you this morning? Did you manage to get an appointment? :hugs:

Isi Buttercup: Thanks for the PMA! :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for the lovely support as always :hugs::kiss::hugs:

I got an appt this am and my Dr confirms she thinks I have either had an early m/c or chemical pregnancy :cry:....funny Isi my Dr said that due to my light bleeding (it is there only not has heavy as it would normally be if this was a normal AF or even after m/c!) she wants me to run a pt re-test in a few weeks and still wants me to go for my scan app next week...she says everyone is different and that she wouldnt nessecary expect a heavy bleed after a loss but she said stranger things have happen :shrug: I love the optimism but :shrug: feel its a little unlikely....Lindseyanne thinks that this is what my psychic lady meant when she said `YOU WONT FIND OUT YOU ARE PREGNANT STRIAGHT AWAY AND YOU WILL GO TO THE DRS WITH WHAT YOU THINK IS WRONG BUT YOU WILL BE WRONG AND TESTS WILL SHOW YOU ARE PREGNANT!` Who knows but this month apart from vits we are going to NTNP and pray reallly hard we catch that eggy again and this time it is a sticky one :thumbup: My cycle is inprinted in my mind and my cycle has started to be predicatable so I know when I ov roughly and get ov cramps so I guess thats all we need :thumbup:

Talking of telling DH I didnt tell him about my + hpt (but told him after the bleeding started) and was planning on telling him tomorrow on our 1st anniversary...I bought a gift box that I was going to put the test in as his little `present ` and was also going to get DS to write in his anniversary card to us from `oliver & bump` or something like that (although wasnt goin to tell DS what it said, he has huuuuuuge mouth but was just going to get him to copy it into the anniversary card!) Next time DH will test with me...we have agreed no more early testing until AF is sssooooooooooo overdue, I think I would be scared to test again in the future anyway!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Madly....I know what you mean about not being too optimistic....but I'm still holding out hope for you. Does your doctor want you to have a blood test this time? They're usually more accurate. Sending you ooodles of :hugs: and :kisses:. I pray you do get a surprise this cycle....but if not, next cycle for sure :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Madly....I know what you mean about not being too optimistic....but I'm still holding out hope for you. Does your doctor want you to have a blood test this time? They're usually more accurate. Sending you ooodles of :hugs: and :kisses:. I pray you do get a surprise this cycle....but if not, next cycle for sure :thumbup:

Thank you Isi....you know me I have great pma and try to stay optimistic normally I just cant let myself down for a fall, I am hurting too much and need to stay strong and to hope and then have it dashed would have me start all over again :hugs:

She never mentioned bloods and to honest I wasnt on the ball :nope: she said to re run a pt in a few weeks and wait on the scan results, my scan is next mon and results normal take about a week ish so I guess she will want to re-run pt when i see her then! I am hoping to catch that eggy and pray it will be sticky, I think DH will be hoping this too.....he hasnt said much hes really quiet and has been looking after me and taking care of everything. We are looking forward to our meal out tomorrow in celebration of our 1st wedding anniversary....its hard to believe a year has passed already :dohh:


----------



## MTO84

Hey guys, I joined WTT but suppose really have became NTNP!!! I'm desperate for a little one, husband wants to wait until ours hold in September.(but condoms don't seem to b top of his list !!!! Anyway, we had a particularly good BDing few days over which I think I O! Really hoping for a BFP around 23rd. Anyone else testing around then? 

Looking forward to sharing the journey with someone. 

Madly bn reading ur updates, sounds so hard, but pma will get u through. Good luck 

M xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's the spirit, Madly :hugs:. You focus on having a great anniversary, babes!!! God will surely bless you with the desires of your heart!!!

Welcome MTO84 :hi:. Sounds like you are defo in the 2ww :thumbup:. We're all here to support each other hun. I don't know what I would have done without these fabulous women on this thread. Most of us test this week....but I think Groovygirl tests in another 2 weeks or so. But wherever we are in our wait, we're here to edge each other on :friends:. Good luck babes!


----------



## southerngal2

Just wanted to pop in and send :dust: all around. Can't wait to see another :BFP: on this thread!


----------



## Gemie

Madly :hug: I don't have much else to say but I really hope you're going to get a surprise in a few weeks time. xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Southern.....we've missed you here :hugs:. Thanks for the :dust: sweetie!! With Nayla, Laura, Never, Joanne and myself testing this week, there has to be another :bfp: here (Amen! Amen!! Amen!!!).


----------



## southerngal2

Isi Buttercup said:


> Southern.....we've missed you here :hugs:. Thanks for the :dust: sweetie!! With Nayla, Laura, Never, Joanne and myself testing this week, there has to be another :bfp: here (Amen! Amen!! Amen!!!).

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Nayla82

Good Afternoon Ladies :flower:

Lots of hugs Madly, I really hope the Drs give you all the answers that you need :hugs: Please try to enjoy your 1st year Anniversary, and the many more Years you guys have ahead of you! :happydance:

Im truly loosing it here! Im so scared to even go for pee pee! :blush: Just scared that I might trigger :witch: Movements!! Crazy as it may sound I really really want her to STAY AWAY!! :gun:

I really hope I get to test on Thursday! :cloud9: Just dont want :witch: to get me before than!! but PMA till the cows :mamafy: come home!! :happydance:

Just need to make it till the end of the week!! :thumbup: My DH keeps calling me asking how are things? whats new? Pretending hes cool! Bless Him! xx Deep down he just wants to ask "Has your period come?" :blush: hes just as stressed as me!! :sick:

We got in a little row over the weekend :nope: He said to me 'What can I do to make you Happy??!! I wish I can just go out a buy one :baby:.. Doesnt work like that!!' I just hope im not upsetting him as hes my universe :wedding:

Im not sure if this msg is even making sense?? Im just trembling inside, I really NEED this BFP to complete me [-o&lt;

Good luck to those who are ovulating soon xx and Goodluck to those testing in the next few days :dust:

P.S Welcome :flower: MT084 Hope this is your month Hun xx


----------



## Nayla82

Amen isa xx thank you every1 for your blessings xx


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to you all for your lovely thoughts for me. I hope you're all keeping up the PMA at whatever stage you're at. 

Amazing to think there are so many of us testing this week. 

I'm super scared about it actually. I thought I was out this morning when I took my temp as it had taken a dive but was still (just) above the coverline. Looked again at the thermometer to see that I hadn't taken it accurately :grr: so the temp was wrong... Took it again and it will good but I'd been up and about by then so it wasn't accurate. So... who knows! 

I'm hoping to know one way or the other tomorrow. Either the temps stay up or they go down. If they go down then I'm pretty certain that means I'll be out. :cry: 

Getting some light cramping but nothing too much. (.)(.) feeling very there, if you know what I mean. Still not sleeping very well and am having trouble eating in that I'm hungry but when I eat I'm immediately not hungry again. 

I guess I'll just have to be patient for another couple of days. I WISH I could :test: RIGHT NOW!! 

Keep up the PMA everyone. 

I hope you've all had fabulous days and the sun is shining down upon you. 

x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Keep up the PMA, Laura sweetie. I'm really praying for all of us testing this week. The build up has been phenomenal!! Like you, I also want to know asap!!! My symptoms disappear one minute, and come back like a ton of bricks the next. Good luck to all of sweetie :hugs:

Nayla....I know exactly what you mean! I'm also scared to go to the loo too....but you know what?! As long as she hasn't shown, let's still keep the faith. Our men try their best to feel what we're feeling, but they really can't though....bless them. Praying you a nice, fat :bfp: this week :hugs:

Madly....just feel like :hugs: you. Hope you've picked out your outfit for tomorrow :winkwink:

Sending :kiss: and :dust: to everyone....the clock is ticking!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You Ladies are just the best :hugs::kiss::hugs: The love buzzing around this thread is amazing :friends: Thank you so much for all your kind words and support

I am doing ok right now, sad and tearful but trying to stay strong....I have been taking it easy today I have a few days off work anyway! DH is at work (will be home soon!) and DS is staying at MIL`S this eve (this was pre-planned anyway for our anniversary!) I am so looking forward to our meal out tomorrow and just spending some alone time with DH! I believe things happen for a reason and am determined not to give up on my dream of becoming a mummy again :thumbup:

OODLES OF STICKY :dust: CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME :bfp:`S


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Happy anniversary in advance, Madly :hugs:. I'm away on a work trip all day tomorrow, so might not have time to log on. But I'll be right back here on Wednesday, so save some of that anniversary :cake: for me :winkwink:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Happy anniversary in advance, Madly :hugs:. I'm away on a work trip all day tomorrow, so might not have time to log on. But I'll be right back here on Wednesday, so save some of that anniversary :cake: for me :winkwink:

Thank you so much Isi...Have a lovely work trip :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks Isi for your PMA - I'm looking forward to what tomorrow brings. We shall see. But whatever happens I know I'll keep my PMA going, thanks to you lovely girls. 

Happy anniversary for tomorrow Madly. 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

lauraclili said:


> Thanks Isi for your PMA - I'm looking forward to what tomorrow brings. We shall see. But whatever happens I know I'll keep my PMA going, thanks to you lovely girls.
> 
> Happy anniversary for tomorrow Madly.
> 
> x

Thank you hon and gl am nervous for you :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I would like to join you Buttercup! I'm cd6 today and am in need of some support! Thanks


----------



## lauraclili

Hi :wave: 

We're all here to support each other and share our PMA. 

Welcome 

x


----------



## braijackava

Just got back from camping. I was worried you would all think I ditched out after my bfp. Today I tested again just for fun, because I love seeing the bfp. The line today was much darker which is a good sign. It was a hard time for a family vacation because I was so happy and couldnt tell anyone!! Plus my sister in law is preggo, obviously farther along and everyone knows. So here I am tired and sore and crabby, but everyone is doting on her and not making her do anything because she is preggo. SO I just looked lazy, oh well. Still excited, but worried to about something bad happening again. 
Just fyi I did feel different this month, but I dont think I trusted myself because of all the bfns. My main symptom was very sore (.Y.) that lasted from about 5dpo to now. I also had a really weird pain right in the middle front uterus the day I think I implanted. It was right in the middle so no mistaking it for ovary pain. Good luck everyone!!!!!


----------



## Nayla82

Good Morning.

:cry: Im out This Month. Totally Heartbroken. I really Prayed That it was going to be My Month.. :cry: But Who Was I Kidding? We have been TTC religiously for the past 9months and I guess its slowly Getting to me Now and Im truly Half the Women I used to be :nope:

I always promise Myself not too get too excited, But being surrounded with you lovely ladies really gave me the Faith to believe in myself. 'It is possible to get pregnant' I thank everybody for Sharing their Journeys as well.. :kiss:

Every Month really is an emotional roller coaster! 1day I fee the Happiest person alive and like now im so :sad1: Even as I type this msg hot tears flow down my face, I wish I can be as strong as some of you women and say 'Im cool..' Im far from it. :nope:

My lower back feels like its about to snap and I have a very heavy flow from the 1st day which was 5am this dreaded Morning CD27 :cry:

Im thinking should I go back to the Drs? They have done tests Intra-vaginal scans the full works and everything comes back ok. My dh is also ok, She told me it can take 12-18months so she doesnt want to consider anything else. I just dont think she sees the pain I have when Im sat in her office.

My body is full of folic acid and pre-natel vitamins. My DH takes his Zinc also. I think Im on my 5th tube of Pre-Seed?? Ive been reading 'Taking charge Of Your Fertility, Toni Weschler. I Know that book page to page. I have another book that guarantees Pregnancy after 3MONTHS, Half of my bookshelf is full of TTC books.. Yet nothing as such. :nope: 

So sorry for this depressing MSG. Im so Deflated. Im sure I will be back on track Roll on ovulation week.

Is there an August Thread for BFP? I know some of you are sending PMA into August I would love to be there, I can do with the Friendship and Support for next month. :friends:

I better tidy myself and look presentable for work,

Good luck for the rest of you that test this week, please please someone get that BFP x

Love to you All xx


----------



## lauraclili

Hey Nayla, 

Super :hugs: hun. I hope you're ok. 

x


----------



## joanne40

morning all!! 
I am out for this month, AF just got me. I knew it would. :cry:

Good luck to all those still waiting, and I will loom around on the august testing thread!! :flower:

Jo xx


----------



## Groovychick

:hug: girls.


----------



## MrsGAnderson

Aww nayla poor huni, hope your feelin abit better now you've had time to adjust to AF coming! I'm sendin my love and :hugs:
I do hope some of us get :bfp: s this month not too long now until testing xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So sorry Ladies the olde witch landed :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Gemie started a august thread, come join us I am going to be there working towards that sticky bun for august and praying for a little april :flower:


----------



## Gemie

Aww Nayla :( so sorry hunni :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Come and join my August PMA thread, we'd love to have you :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/367302-cd1-come-share-pma-august-bfp.html


----------



## Nayla82

Thank you So much Ladies for your Warm Words, Really means alot to me x... :friends:

Ive had a Good :cry: today and im sure alot of my Hurting will be out of my system by the end of the Day. :thumbup:

I better phone MaMas and PaPas and cancel an order I made on a Pram and a Moses Basket a few days back which was on Sale :blush: (I promised myself not to buy Baby things before I get my BFP, Im scared I will be tempting fate) They were so so pretty, And I secretly thought :yellow: Oh well!

Trying to put a strong face on for my DH :bodyb: Ouch!! I was so :sad1: This morning.. Typing im on CD1 is a killer :dohh: But I better get on with it! Crying isnt going to bring me a :baby:... 'PMA IT IS!' :thumbup:

Thank you Gemie for telling me about the August thread, I will definitely be there soon..

Madly your correct! it has to be April Babies! :bunny: 

Good luck Laura, Neva, Isa and every1 else testing in the next few days :dust:

Love and hugs to All xx :kiss:


----------



## babyanise

hugs for the ladies that af got.:hugs:gd luck to all still in.:happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, 

Well, AF got me this month - one day early. Boo! 

I'm ok and I'm looking forward to making a holiday baby next month as DH and I will be away. PMA for this one.

Thanks for all your lovely support over the past few weeks. I'm still here but it's CD1 for me. 

PMA to the max! 

Good luck all of those who are still in. I'm really hoping you get your :bfp:s even though I haven't got mine this time around. 


x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs: FXED AND GL FOR YOUR HOLIDAY BABY HON :happydance:


----------



## Gemie

Sorry she got you Laura

Come and join my CD1 PMA for August thread! xx


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks ladies! 

Yay for holiday babies! 

Holiday does mean that we'll be NTNP next month which will be a little weird after all the effort this month. You know what they say...? A change is as good as a rest! :rofl:


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for August :bfp:'s girls!


----------



## nevertogether

oh no laura, sorry honey! :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

It's ok never. 

How're you doing? 

Still going to test tomorrow?


----------



## nevertogether

yes ma'am. not sure the fate though. FF is jumping around between CD17 & CD20 O date for me so i guess we will see.


----------



## southerngal2

Fingers crossed for you never!


----------



## Nayla82

Finger Crossed to you Laura for Next month Were both on CD1 Together :hugs: Wow are you going anywhere nice? I would love a Holiday! That way you are not really concentrating on TTC. Relaxing and Enjoying the Peace away from it all. 

I tend to find that when Im on my holidays I dont usually see too many :baby: and its a great diversion of the Mind,

Have a Great time Dear and I hope the change of scenery Will bring you some :dust:

Good Luck to rest of you that test this week x


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks Nayla! 

We're going on a delayed honeymoon. We got married in December but decided to delay our honeymoon until our long summer holiday (we're both teachers!) So we're going to Australia and doing some travelling around so you won't see me much over the next month! :haha: 

I know what you mean about holidays and :baby: I'm surrounded by them here, or so it seems! 


Good luck all of you who are testing and everyone else, regardless of where you are in your cycles! 

x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, so sorry about AF Laura, Nayla and Joanne.....but yep, please keep up the PMA for this new cycle :hugs:. That's so cool about your holiday, Laura!!! A holiday baby would be awesome :thumbup:

Madly....how did the anniversary go? I'll bet it was awesome!!!

Good luck today Never!!!!

I was out of town the whole day yesterday, so it kind of took my mind of this wait. I'm really not holding out much for this cycle....so we'll just have to see.

Welcome, Baby-Anida!! Good luck this cycle, hun :hugs:

Oh, and with everyone moving to the August thread, does that mean this thread is going to die? :shrug:

Hope everyone's great!

:dust:


----------



## Nayla82

Laura Austrailia is gorgeous!! I have family in Brisbane, the Gold Coast is sooo much fun!! wow you will have a great time! :happydance:
Enjoy your break Dear x

Hi Isa I hope your well I missed you :kiss:, Im Feeling much better than yesterday! had a little meltdown in the morning when :witch: got me, But now im totally :thumbup: 

Im still praying for the remaining ladys that are waiting for the BFP in July, I hope its yours sweety :hugs:.

I will still be peeping into this thread to see any good news in the next few days xx

Hope you skip the August thread hun, if not theres a lot of lovely ladys there and PMA is booming! :dust: I have a feeling this is your Month xx


----------



## southerngal2

Isi- the thread's not going to die! There's too much PMA here!

I keep checking in to see those :BFP:'s! I know ya'll will be testing soon.

:dust: to those testing soon!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Southern :hugs:

Never is supposed to test tomorrow. I'm still not sure if I'm brave enough to test. Been having AF like cramping all day....so won't be surprised if she shows before she's due tomorrow!

Has your CBFM arrived?


----------



## joanne40

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Southern :hugs:
> 
> Never is supposed to test tomorrow. I'm still not sure if I'm brave enough to test. Been having AF like cramping all day....so won't be surprised if she shows before she's due tomorrow!
> 
> Has your CBFM arrived?

Hey........PMA Isi!!! :hug:

Hope you are ok, and remember, you ain't out till the ole :witch: shows her face xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Joanne.....trying to rev up the PMA machine!!!

Sending you loads of :dust: to you, Never!! Good luck hun!


----------



## southerngal2

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Southern :hugs:
> 
> Never is supposed to test tomorrow. I'm still not sure if I'm brave enough to test. Been having AF like cramping all day....so won't be surprised if she shows before she's due tomorrow!
> 
> Has your CBFM arrived?

Not yet. I'll have to wait till next cycle to use it. :(
Well maybe not. Maybe I'll get my :bfp: before then!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You most definitely will, Southern. This cycle has your name all over it :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Isi Buttercup said:


> You most definitely will, Southern. This cycle has your name all over it :hugs:

:hugs:

Thanks Isi.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Good Luck to all the testers this week! Hope you get your :bfp:

:dust: :dust: This is the good sticky dust too! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much, Sweet_Alida!! :hugs:

Sending the :dust: right back at you, hun!!! This time next week, you'll be in the 2ww!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Morning Ladies,

Lurking around and just hanging about for my scan next week!:coffee: I think we may NTNP this month and just take our time depending on the result of my scan :shrug: I went to see my Dr last night as after my 1st day back at work I didnt feel so good...She said my hormones are still all over the place and I need to give myself more time, unfortunately I am one of these people who always rushes to get back on ones feet :dohh: She said I am to update the sonographer at my scan next week and to ask him/her to check my :baby: has def left my oven (as in maybe I might need a procedure!) My bleeding has been lighter than a normal AF flow all thru and has only lasted the same length (I am cd6 today my ticker hasnt ticked over :shrug:) AF has left the building now! My DR is a little concerned re the lighter than norm bleeding and also the fact I still have overwhelming preg symptons :shrug: she says sympton wise my body may still think its preg and this would be why and although everyone is different re the bleeding flow she wants to be sure :thumbup: I am nervous but trying to keep my chin up....DH is behaving oddly too and keeps avoiding what has happened and keeps saying things like `I hope you get better soon` and `have an early night you will feel better in the morning` I have tried talking to him but its like he doesnt want to acknowledge we lost a :baby: and is treating me as if I have an illness :shrug: It has always been more of my dream than DH`s to have #2 but I cant help but feel hes not particularly upset this has happened (we have been togther 11yrs!) I know him inside out and I can sense this is how he feels :shrug:

SENDING LOTS OF LUCK TO THE LADIES WHO ARE STILL WAITING TO TEST....COME ON BFP`S


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry you had a bad day yesterday, Madly :hugs:. Maybe your DH is just trying to be strong for you. You will surely have your #2 for sure....and maybe even #3 and #4 :winkwink:. So very sorry this last one ended the way it did, but it just proves that you surely can get pregnant naturally. Praying for a sticky bean (or beans) next time sweetie!! And I've heard many good stories about NTNP......you just never know!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> So sorry you had a bad day yesterday, Madly :hugs:. Maybe your DH is just trying to be strong for you. You will surely have your #2 for sure....and maybe even #3 and #4 :winkwink:. So very sorry this last one ended the way it did, but it just proves that you surely can get pregnant naturally. Praying for a sticky bean (or beans) next time sweetie!! And I've heard many good stories about NTNP......you just never know!!

Thank you Isi :hugs::kiss::hugs:

I am feeling so much better today and well am sure DH is dealing with it in his own way but I just have a nagging feeling inside , maybe its just cause of what has happened! I am praying everything on my scan turns out ok and if not that whatever may be wrong can be easily sorted out! If everything is fine I think we will NTNP and DH has forbidden me to never test early again (albeit it was only two days before the witch was due that I got my BFP!) I feel in my heart I am meant to be a mummy again and I know we will get pregnant again and our ickle bean will be sticky :thumbup: its hard not to think about`what may have been` and when I dont think about it I feel guilty and when I do I scold myself :shrug: They say time is a healer, I think maybe they are right :thumbup: My angel will be with my nana &/or grandad right now I am sure she/he will be looked after well!

Thank you for your kind words of support Isi it mean so much to me right now :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Isa :flower: I really do miss being here xx How are you dear? when do you test again?? i really really pray for you [-o&lt;

The August thread is lovely! its like being home from home, every1 is so supportive :hugs: im just on CD3 seems to be a lonnnng way to go before Ovulation.. :grr: It feels like I have done this routine so many times I think the excitement kicks in at the 2WW, When I know I have :sex: as much as possible and its just the waiting the game... :coffee: 

I hope and pray that you have it sweety forever in my prayers xx :kiss: and :dust: to all TTC xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Nayla. AF is due today.....still waiting to see if she'll show or not.


----------



## southerngal2

I'm praying for you Isi!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Southern :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

AF got me today.....so I guess this cycle is a bust. Going down the IUI route next. Thanks for all the support ladies.....you guys have been awesome :hugs:


----------



## babyanise

Isi Buttercup said:


> AF got me today.....so I guess this cycle is a bust. Going down the IUI route next. Thanks for all the support ladies.....you guys have been awesome :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## babyanise

MADLYTTC said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Lurking around and just hanging about for my scan next week!:coffee: I think we may NTNP this month and just take our time depending on the result of my scan :shrug: I went to see my Dr last night as after my 1st day back at work I didnt feel so good...She said my hormones are still all over the place and I need to give myself more time, unfortunately I am one of these people who always rushes to get back on ones feet :dohh: She said I am to update the sonographer at my scan next week and to ask him/her to check my :baby: has def left my oven (as in maybe I might need a procedure!) My bleeding has been lighter than a normal AF flow all thru and has only lasted the same length (I am cd6 today my ticker hasnt ticked over :shrug:) AF has left the building now! My DR is a little concerned re the lighter than norm bleeding and also the fact I still have overwhelming preg symptons :shrug: she says sympton wise my body may still think its preg and this would be why and although everyone is different re the bleeding flow she wants to be sure :thumbup: I am nervous but trying to keep my chin up....DH is behaving oddly too and keeps avoiding what has happened and keeps saying things like `I hope you get better soon` and `have an early night you will feel better in the morning` I have tried talking to him but its like he doesnt want to acknowledge we lost a :baby: and is treating me as if I have an illness :shrug: It has always been more of my dream than DH`s to have #2 but I cant help but feel hes not particularly upset this has happened (we have been togther 11yrs!) I know him inside out and I can sense this is how he feels :shrug:
> 
> SENDING LOTS OF LUCK TO THE LADIES WHO ARE STILL WAITING TO TEST....COME ON BFP`S

just wanted to say i wish you well and i really hope you get your sticky bean.im so very sorry for your loss and im sure your oh is upset about it but maybe he cant show it as he doesnt want to upset you any more.tc and lots of :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Sorry Isi. :hug:
Sounds like IUI is a good idea. I'm sure that will work for you.
I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## mamadonna

Isi Buttercup said:


> AF got me today.....so I guess this cycle is a bust. Going down the IUI route next. Thanks for all the support ladies.....you guys have been awesome :hugs:

so sorry the :witch: got you hun :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Sorry the :witch: is with you Isi. 

:hug:


----------



## Alexina

Hi there,

Hope you don't mind if I join in for a bit, my AF is due on Monday this is my 3rd cycle I have been so so tired all week and really moody for a couple of days but other than that no real symptoms. I want to say good luck to those wh are still waiting to test this month.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Just curious if Never ever tested???? I can't find anywhere if she got her :bfp: same with Southern.....I'm a stalker like to know the outcome! 

Isi I am so sorry the :witch: got you. IUI will definitely work in Sept!!! Take a break for August and you never know....Good Luck!!! PMA!!! You will get your :bfp: and you will be a great mommy!!! 

Good luck everyone on getting your :bfp: I'm rooting for you!!!!!


----------



## Gemie

Nevertogether got af :(

She's looking to get some tests now with dh, so hopefully they'll get some help or find out whats going on!
x


----------



## nevertogether

sorry i didn't update! gemie pretty much covered everything up there :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

LOL sorry hun.. I felt awful speaking for you, but I read it and I knew so I didn't want to seem rude, reading and running! xxx


----------



## nevertogether

i don't mind, just shows you care! :blush:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Sorry Never I didn't know. I hope DH gets tests done soon and you get your :bfp: in August!!! Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Never is your DH in the military? My DH used to be and now works with the forest service and he is gone even MORE! I feel like we will never time this thing right for him to be home the same time I OV! It sure does make it a challenge when you have to TTC around your partners schedule home time! Good Luck and don't worry you will get your :bfp: !!!


----------



## nevertogether

sweet - thank you honey. the tests are going to be for both DH and I. he already has two kids though, but we are doing him as a precaution. yes, we are both military actually. he's currently on deployment orders in kosovo, left officially the 5th of this month so november is our next shot and then after that april. it certainly does make it tough! best of luck to you girl! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Try not to be discouraged it took me 8 years to get pregnant with my first. I have endometrisosis. We finally got a good specialist that did a clean-out properly and two months later I was pregnant! We are not seeing a specialist yet we just started trying a couple of months ago, but I'm just now getting serious about it. Hopefully they will find an easy fix cause for you not conceiving. Have you been on Clomid or anything? 
I'm sorry your dh is gone that doesn't help make you feel better. Hang in there!
Thank you for all you do for our great country too! 

Good Luck!


----------



## nevertogether

thank you sweet :) well, i plan to just get blood work done, the normal. and HSG done to check if my tubes are blocked and clear out everything. DH an SA. just the typical stuff, nothing too extravagant at this point.


----------



## Nayla82

Sorry Isa that :witch: got you :hugs: I think after 20 Months of trying Definitely IUI is worth a shot and I have heard great outcomes :thumbup: 

You have done everything naturally possible x If I was on my 20 Month Cycle I would exactly do what you are doing xx

As for myself I think I Will wait another 8 months, which will be my 18th Month of trying than I will ask for the IUI xx Its just painful watching the weeks turn to months and the months will soon be years..

In my prayers dear take it easy and were all here for you xx :kiss:


----------



## southerngal2

Just wanted to pop in and see how everyone was doing.

Hope everyone is well.

:dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Southern....lovely to hear from you :hugs:

I just needed a few days to feel sorry for myself....but I'm back on my feet now :thumbup:. Getting ready for my vacation next week.....so that should be fun. Just wish I was going with my DH :cry:

How are you hun? 3 days to ovulate, I see :happydance:. Wishing you all the very best this cycle, hun!


----------



## Alexina

Hello to everyone just to update AF got me on Sunday and this was a day early, so unfair. Oh well here's to TTC in August.


----------



## southerngal2

Isi---I know what you mean. We have to get mad and stomp our feet every now and then. But I know you'll get right back to trying! :hug:
I'm doing good. Doing all I can for my :bfp:


----------



## Gemie

Alexina said:


> Hello to everyone just to update AF got me on Sunday and this was a day early, so unfair. Oh well here's to TTC in August.

Welcome to the thread hunni! Sorry she got you :(
Here's to an August BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Alexina said:


> Hello to everyone just to update AF got me on Sunday and this was a day early, so unfair. Oh well here's to TTC in August.

So sorry about AF, hun! We know the feeling. Good luck for August babes! Are you doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

southerngal2 said:


> Isi---I know what you mean. We have to get mad and stomp our feet every now and then. But I know you'll get right back to trying! :hug:
> I'm doing good. Doing all I can for my :bfp:

You go, Southerngal! As usual, I'll be cheering you on all the way :dance:


----------



## babyanise

10dpo today :happydance:no symptoms lol.how boring am i.:dohh:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Babyanise....from my experience, no symptoms = good symptoms! :haha:. When do you test hun?


----------



## babyanise

28th i hope Isi.


----------



## southerngal2

:dust: to you babyanise!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi: Ladies,

Thought I would pop in and say `hi` how is everyone :shrug:

Me....right now am doing really well and trying to remain positive and stay strong :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Babyanise: ooohhhhh! I'll be testing around that date too! Keeping fingers crossed for both of us! :thumbup: :dust:

MadlyTTC: pleased to hear you are doing well. Keep up that PMA! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Babyanise, keeping everything crossed for you!!!!! :hugs:

Madly, I'm so glad you're doing better now. Good luck this cycle, babes!!!!

My appointment with my FS is for Tuesday next week....so looking forward to that. Then on Wednesday night.....my vacation begins :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Isi hon! :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Keep me updated about your FS appointment :thumbup:

I wish I was going on vacation, we had terrible weather when we went away in June :wacko: and the weather in Leeds today is moggy but terribly overcast....extremely hard to decide what to wear :dohh: Have lots of fun :winkwink: you just never know :shrug: might be just what you need :happydance: and you may come back with some good news :cloud9:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks sweetie! Unfortunately, I'm not going with my DH, so there'll be no holiday baby. My DH can't get away from work now, and I'm going mainly to be Godmother to my best friend's Son. But maybe when we get back :winkwink:

But I'll be checking in every day when I'm there.....looking forward to hearing your own good news :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh sorry Isi thought you were going with DH! Have fun theres nothing like a bit of fun to take your mind off things x x x


----------



## babyanise

hello all,hope everyone is full of symptoms today!


----------



## mamadonna

babyanise said:


> hello all,hope everyone is full of symptoms today!

what about you babyanise any symptoms yet???


----------



## Alexina

Thnks Isi and Gemie I am gutted, my Mum is due to visit me from Australia at the end of August so it's our last chance to get a BFP so I can announce it when she arrives.

This cycle I am not going to use the OPK as I got confusing results last month and actually think I may have ovulated later than expected. So this month DH and I shall start BD'ing on Tuesday and continue every other day for about 10-12 days I hope this should cover ovulation. 
I am having no more alcohol and trying to eat really healthy and keep up my gym work and try not to get too stressed, which is easier said than done especially when everyone around me seems to be getting pregnant.
Good luck to those still ttc this month I wish you well xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Alexina. I pray this cycle works out better. Sometimes those OPKs can be confusing. Do you chart as well? I think your plan to BD every other day sounds super.....hopefully you'll catch that eggy :thumbup:. Good luck babes!


----------



## babyanise

mamadonna said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> hello all,hope everyone is full of symptoms today!
> 
> what about you babyanise any symptoms yet???Click to expand...

nope :nope:maybe they will arrive all at the last min lol


----------



## mamadonna

not having any symtoms means nothing hun you could still get your :bfp:


----------



## southerngal2

babyanise---:dust: to you!

I keep checking back to see if you got your :bfp: yet! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck babyanise, praying for you right now!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Babyanise....adding some more :dust: to the the bucket loads sent your way. Good luck hun!

Madly, time sure does fly. I see, by your ticker, that you are days away from ovulating.....you and Southerngal. Wishing you guys all the very best babes.

Laura, Never, Nayla, Kitjos....you still here :flower:? Where in your cycle are you?

Mamadonna....are you dpo now?


----------



## babyanise

good morning.my bbs are so very sore today,i cant even let my boys hug me as they hurt so much.my youngest tried just now and i had to grit my teeth as i didnt want to push him away.have some acheing today ,like af but not if that makes any sense.i have been praying like mad as i want this so much,as do we all,just hope he here's me/us.


----------



## Gemie

He always hears hunni... It's just in his own timing as to when he answers! I hope this is your time :) xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I just got really emotionally :cry: I just read the last few posts and can feel it oozing out of my laptop just how everyone really really wants a :baby:....I think it just hit me in overload :dohh:

Wishing everyone so much luck and love :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww Madly :hugs:. It's an emotional journey we're all on.....definitely the hardest one I have ever undertaken. But we'll get to the end soon....we'll all soon see the light at the end of this tunnel. God on our side, we will surely be blessed with our heart's desires.

Loads of :hugs: darling.....and throw away those handkies and start focusing on the :sex:!!! You're approaching that zone, hun! Let's get it started :winkwink:

As for me, I have suddenly become OBSESSED with the idea of twins!!!!!!!! That would be too perfect :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Awww Madly :hugs:. It's an emotional journey we're all on.....definitely the hardest one I have ever undertaken. But we'll get to the end soon....we'll all soon see the light at the end of this tunnel. God on our side, we will surely be blessed with our heart's desires.
> 
> Loads of :hugs: darling.....and throw away those handkies and start focusing on the :sex:!!! You're approaching that zone, hun! Let's get it started :winkwink:
> 
> As for me, I have suddenly become OBSESSED with the idea of twins!!!!!!!! That would be too perfect :D

Thank you Isi :hugs::kiss::hugs:

I was a little shocked to see my ticker saying my fertile window was approaching....:wacko: its funny it seemed ages away and all of a sudden it seems just to be around the corner :dohh: It was a nice feeling though it certainly made my day even happier :flower: DH will be busy starting tonight I think :haha:

Your comment about :baby::baby: made me :rofl:....I was thinking whats DH`s reaction would be if we were expecting :baby::baby:.....I think he would be a little :argh: and then maybe he would catch a :plane: outta here :rofl: but I agree would be really lovely :hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

:yipee: for getting started tonight!! That's more like it hun!!! Can't wait to cheer you on. LOL at your DH getting on a :plane: if you're expecting :baby: :baby:......it just might surprise you that he'll be over the moon :winkwink:. Sending you tons of :dust: babes!


----------



## southerngal2

Madly---as always your animated post made me smile! :)

Isis---I've done all I can this month. Fingers crossed!

babyanise---when will you test?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hi ladies,
I've been watching this thread like a hawk didn't want to intrude, but I have to say I love reading this thread! You ladies are so positive and inspirational! 
Geme you are so right about the big G is listening and it's all in HIS time not ours! That made me smile and remember patience. 
Madly you just make me smile! 
Isi you have so much love for everyone...your just great!
Southern and Babynaise good luck and FX'd this is it for you!
I hope and pray we all get our bfp's when it's our time! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyanise

Alida,thank you so much.:hugs:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

You're part of our family, Sweet_Alida, so there's nothing like intruding :hugs:. I see you're dpo as well!!! Sending you all the best of luck hun!!! I'm looking forward to BFPs from you, babyanise, Madly, Southerngal, and everyone!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks isi! This TWW is dragging by! I should be busy packing and getting ready for our house closing but instead during my daughter's nap I find myself sitting on my bottom sleeping or on here! So crazy. I work best under pressure so next week I will be running like crazy! 
I really hope this is our month! I just hope you get yours soon! :hug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Just popping in really quickly to say :sleep:

We have had probs with out laptop :wacko: but all sorted now :thumbup:

I am so glad I make everyone smile with my animated posts :happydance:

We are off to :sex::yipee::yipee::yipee: heres hoping we all catch that eggy ladies 

Night Night 

:kiss:


----------



## babyanise

madly,hope everything went well last night.:hugs:hope you get that egg.


----------



## Groovychick

Hope you managed to catch that egg last night Madly! Fingers crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

We are going out soon to DH friends annual b b q :happydance: its usually quite a good evening and we all end up :drunk: and :serenade: so am looking forward to it :yipee:

We just dropped DS to my sisters who is sitting him overnight and I felt a little :cry: to see him go, but I know we all need a break sometimes and this is my last weekend off before my working days change and I start working weekends :thumbup: Plus me and DH have had a stressful few days and yesterday he was told he may loose his job in coming months and he only just got a promotion hes worked incredibly hard for :nope: Addedd pressure ontop of everything else right now and something we could do without :sad1:

But I am trying to hold our family together and keep the PMA going as is always the case as I am a firm believer `what will be will be` 

So I think some :drunk::sex: might be on the cards tonight :rofl: funny I think our little :angel: was concieved on our last :drunk: night out :happydance:


:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyanise

enjoy your night out and im sorry about your dh's job,fx all will be ok.


----------



## Groovychick

:hug:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Good Luck with everything Madly. You are right what will be will be there is not much you can do to change it just how you deal the cards you are given! Have fun tonight and go catch that egg!!!! :headspin: :dance:


----------



## babyanise

morning all,i hope your having a gd weekend?.:hugs:


----------



## Veryv

Hi girls :) I just stumbled onto this site and must say I am enjoying (and learning) alot! I am really gunning for it this cycle as my bf is a may baby and me a june baby so we would like a may or june baby. I have been trying since May when I stopped BCP and have used OPK with no O last 2 cycles.. I'm geting a lil worried since it hasn't happened.. Im expecting AF tomorrow or next day which would put my O date around 14th of aug and I would like to join in with everyone! Good luck!


----------



## Janesworld

I'm feeling pretty good about the month of August... I really think.... hope!!!... that I will get my BFP. And I hope everyone else does too!


----------



## babyanise

Veryv said:


> Hi girls :) I just stumbled onto this site and must say I am enjoying (and learning) alot! I am really gunning for it this cycle as my bf is a may baby and me a june baby so we would like a may or june baby. I have been trying since May when I stopped BCP and have used OPK with no O last 2 cycles.. I'm geting a lil worried since it hasn't happened.. Im expecting AF tomorrow or next day which would put my O date around 14th of aug and I would like to join in with everyone! Good luck!

welcome :hugs:and good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies, :hugs::kiss::hugs:

Thank you so much for your support :hugs:

We had a really good night last night, the last for 9 months :thumbup: and had far too many :wine: I have a very sore head and feel a little :sick: DH is very ill :rofl: self inflicted so no sympathy really :winkwink:

We had :drunk::sex: last night and :sex: again this morning so hoping that we are on our way to catching that eggy :spermy:


:dust:


----------



## Nayla82

hi ladies :flower:

Wow its been a while since I have been on this thread, after :witch: got me i :plane: on to the BFP for August.... As I was out for July..

Its so Lovely to see familiar Names xx Isa!! I have missed you soooo much! :kiss: I just got back from Paris late last night, had a lovely weekend break.

Im on CD14 today, and having come back from the drs this morning she wanted to see the size of my Follicle before i Ovulated... She did the internal scan and it had already Burst which meant i ovulated either last night or few days ago?? :shrug:

i just hope and pray we did enough :sex: I cant do much more now To change anything, as I have to be patient in my 2WW :coffee:

I just want this so so much we all do! :hugs: im so happy that you have an appointment wit the FS, its just lovely when you know that you are doing something different than the previous months... Whether its using preseed? charting your temps? even having that reassuring chat with the drs xx

Pray that we all have it soon xx :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Was off the internet all weekend. Hope you all had a great one!!

YAY for :sex:, Madly. I pray with every ounce of my being that you guys caught that eggy. I hope it all works out with your DH and his job :hugs:

Good luck with the 2ww, Southerngal, Babyanise, Sweel Alida, Janesworld and Groovy. Looking forward to some more :bfp:s around here. Babyanise and Groovy....you test in a few days, right? All the best girls :hugs:

Welcome Veryv! Wishing you all the very best this cycle! Your body probably needed some time to adjust after the BCP. Hopefully, you're on track to the May/June baby!!!

Nayla....what's important is that you did ovulate and had :sex: during the window. I hope you guys caught that eggy! How many dpo do you reckon you are now?

I'm so so excited about my FS appointment tomorrow. Can't wait to see the doctor and discuss plans. It also feels good not to be so tense this month. I'm supposed to ovulate later this week, but as I'm out from Wednesday, it'll be a waste anyways :haha:. Looking forward to not symptom spotting for the first time in a while!

:dust: to everyone!!!! :kiss:


----------



## southerngal2

Good morning ladies!

Isi--Good luck! Keep us updated with what the FS says.

Veryv--Welcome! :hugs:

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Nayla82

A well deserved month to relax Isa the stress gets over whelming :wacko: Im sure the Dr will come up with a great plan to put you at ease :hugs:

I think maybe i ovulated on the 11th? im just a couple of days in.. I DTD so I guess its just waiting too see what happens now..? :wacko: 

Also Im not happy with my Dr at all :nope:, she made me really nervous a few weeks back saying she thinks she 'Might' see a cyst on the Right Ovary than she said Oh your ok im sure it looked like a cyst, (scared me alot!) 

Shes going on a long leave for 3months and said she doesnt want to see me till December :cry: but the worst is she said to me 'stop being obsessive it will happen when it happens..!" I told her this is the 10th Month ive done everything by the books she said after 18 Month we will consider other options.. i feel like im talking to the ice Queen no care or empathy im just another number on file :shrug:

I felt like a little girl getting told off really upset me :cry: Was the tone of her voice, I felt like saying to her put yourself in my shoes! I told DH i really want to change DRS as soon as possible he said shes good stay with her as all my info is in the files...

And I have seen her no more than 5 times if that? in the past 10months so I dont think im Obsessed :grr:

Sometimes i just wish she can give me a drink and says this is it, you will be pregnant next month! :cloud9: lol Nayla wake up!!! Wishful thinking!! 

But im looking forward Isa to what your FS says? any information is knowledge to us all :kiss:

Take care every one, good luck xx:kiss:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Isi- Good Luck tomorrow that is so exciting! Can't wait to see what the doctor says and the new plan. :)
The TWW is still dragging by trying to keep my PMA up but it seems like the closer to testing the more I tell myself that there is no way I'm pregnant! I think it's a way to prepare myself incase I get a bfn.:shrug: I guess if I am pregnant than it will be a big happy surprise that way!:thumbup:
Good Luck to everyone I hope and pray this is our month!!! :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hi:all you lovely Ladies 

I am due to ov any day and am in my fertile window so lots of :sex: for us :happydance: not in work now until friday so lots of spare time :haha: hoping I ov before the weekend as I will be working and possibly very :sleep:

Sending lots of :dust: to everyone and keeping my fingers crossed 

:hugs::kiss::hugs:

ps goodluck with your appt Isi XxX


----------



## babyanise

af got me early,yesterday:cry:.gl everyone.:thumbup:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

babyanise said:


> af got me early,yesterday:cry:.gl everyone.:thumbup:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry, Babyanise :hugs:. I feel like :gun: that ol :witch:. Wishing you all the best this cycle, hun!

I went for my FS appointment today. It was a.m.a.z.i.n.g!!! I got more from the 1 hour appointment that I had in 20 cycles with my beloved Ob/Gyn! Totally fantastic doctor who enlightened me so much!!! But that's the good news. The bad news is that IVF might be the better option for me. He believes that my 1-tube situation, along with the minor adhesions I had in the past, might not make IUI a viable option. And you know what, I think I'm impatient enough to agree!!! Please pray for me ladies.


----------



## mamadonna

babyanise said:


> af got me early,yesterday:cry:.gl everyone.:thumbup:

so sorry hun,i think she's after me early too started spotting this afternoon(really quite dark brown tho like old blood)sorry for the tmi


----------



## southerngal2

Good morning ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.

babyanise---Sorry hun. :hug: 

Isi--I'm so glad your appointment went well!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies,

Feeling a little :hissy: today, DS has been a nightmare and I left a tissue in the pocket of my linen pants when I did my :laundry: so now all my clothes are covered :growlmad: My boss has been :telephone: me all day, its my bloody day off :gun:

I feel like :ignore:

Sorry mini rant over :thumbup:

Glad your appt went well Isi :hugs:

I hope the :witch: isnt flying in on her broom mamadonna :hugs:

How is everyone else today :shrug:


----------



## southerngal2

Oh no Madly. Sounds like your day is crazy! :hug:

Hope it gets better hun.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Thank you Southerngal, am not sure its getting any better :cry:

I am feeling seriously :cry: right now, I have had the worst day and pregnant Ladies seem to be everywhere maybe a shopping trip into town was not the best idea for me right now :nope: A friend of my mums asked me if I was pregnant again :cry: I was like `no just fat` BUT I BLOODY WELL SHOULD BE :cry: I know my mums friend wasnt to know but I am honestly on a downer today and then I bloody go poas and make it worse :sad2:

I know Ladies this is not the correct place to post my ovulation tests for opinion but I wanted to speak with my bnb Ladies who know me and know a little about me so to speak :thumbup:

I did the first opk yesterday and thought I had picked up the beginning of my surge right on time as normal :happydance: then I did opk two at 10am and opk three at 5.30pm today (these times are when I would normally do my opks and I didnt pee between doing the two opks at all :dohh:) I am convinced that yesterdays opk was way darker than both of todays and I think I may have missed my surge :cry: by now I should be verging on almost + WTF :shrug: or maybe I am not oving after all :cry: I dont normally get a legible second line at all except when I get my fade in in the run up to ov (say 5-7 days before my +) funny but sunday night I thought I had ov pains but I rolled over in bed and scolded myself for SS :dohh:

What do you Ladies think :shrug:

We bd Sat night (but more like early hrs of sun am!) sunday am (too!) and last night so IF I have ov early I think we are covered :shrug:

Sorry but seriously stressed right now :cry:

PS JUST FLICKED THROUGH THE PHOTOS AFTER I POSTED AND THIS DEF LOOKS LIKE MY FADE OUT AFTER MY + OPK!
 



Attached Files:







opk1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 10









opk 2.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 9









opk 3.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, so sorry you've had a bad day, Madly :hugs:. Did you have a darker OPK before? From the pictures, it looks to me like you might be on the verge....but I'm really no expert. Just keep on BD'ing as much as you can babes. Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Awww, so sorry you've had a bad day, Madly :hugs:. Did you have a darker OPK before? From the pictures, it looks to me like you might be on the verge....but I'm really no expert. Just keep on BD'ing as much as you can babes. Sending you lots of :dust:

Thanks Isi,

No hon the first pic was my first opk this cycle and so when I got it yesterday I was like :happydance: my `fade in` to my + but then todays two opks are def lighter and look like my `fade out`after my + :shrug: 

confused.com right now :thumbup: I would be expecting my opk to be def darker today if I am to ov on time WTF :shrug:

If I did ov on cd16 (sunday) as I think I may have done and my cycles remain at 32 days my LP has increased dramatically and I will be so so pleased with this :happydance: however if my LP hasnt increased and I DID ov on cd16 my cycle this month is only going to be 27days instead of 32 days :shrug: ............:dohh: all this TTC melarky is driving me mad :wacko:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

mamadonna said:


> babyanise said:
> 
> 
> af got me early,yesterday:cry:.gl everyone.:thumbup:
> 
> so sorry hun,i think she's after me early too started spotting this afternoon(really quite dark brown tho like old blood)sorry for the tmiClick to expand...

I'm sorry ladies :( :hug:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Isi Buttercup said:


> So sorry, Babyanise :hugs:. I feel like :gun: that ol :witch:. Wishing you all the best this cycle, hun!
> 
> I went for my FS appointment today. It was a.m.a.z.i.n.g!!! I got more from the 1 hour appointment that I had in 20 cycles with my beloved Ob/Gyn! Totally fantastic doctor who enlightened me so much!!! But that's the good news. The bad news is that IVF might be the better option for me. He believes that my 1-tube situation, along with the minor adhesions I had in the past, might not make IUI a viable option. And you know what, I think I'm impatient enough to agree!!! Please pray for me ladies.

I think your doctor is right, unfortunately. Not that I'm an expert but it does make sense to do IVF if you only have one tube and adhesions. Better chance of implanting with IVF and less chance/no chance of an ectopic happening. I know it's more $$ and time but I think you will get that sticky bean a lot fast this way! Good Luck and keep us posted. When would you start the process? FX'd for you isi you deserve a sticky bean!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

MADLYTTC said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Awww, so sorry you've had a bad day, Madly :hugs:. Did you have a darker OPK before? From the pictures, it looks to me like you might be on the verge....but I'm really no expert. Just keep on BD'ing as much as you can babes. Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> Thanks Isi,
> 
> No hon the first pic was my first opk this cycle and so when I got it yesterday I was like :happydance: my `fade in` to my + but then todays two opks are def lighter and look like my `fade out`after my + :shrug:
> 
> confused.com right now :thumbup: I would be expecting my opk to be def darker today if I am to ov on time WTF :shrug:
> 
> If I did ov on cd16 (sunday) as I think I may have done and my cycles remain at 32 days my LP has increased dramatically and I will be so so pleased with this :happydance: however if my LP hasnt increased and I DID ov on cd16 my cycle this month is only going to be 27days instead of 32 days :shrug: ............:dohh: all this TTC melarky is driving me mad :wacko:Click to expand...

Madlyttc Good Luck I hope you did catch that eggy this cycle. I agree all this TTC is really getting to me too! :hug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sweet_Alida said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Awww, so sorry you've had a bad day, Madly :hugs:. Did you have a darker OPK before? From the pictures, it looks to me like you might be on the verge....but I'm really no expert. Just keep on BD'ing as much as you can babes. Sending you lots of :dust:
> 
> Thanks Isi,
> 
> No hon the first pic was my first opk this cycle and so when I got it yesterday I was like :happydance: my `fade in` to my + but then todays two opks are def lighter and look like my `fade out`after my + :shrug:
> 
> confused.com right now :thumbup: I would be expecting my opk to be def darker today if I am to ov on time WTF :shrug:
> 
> If I did ov on cd16 (sunday) as I think I may have done and my cycles remain at 32 days my LP has increased dramatically and I will be so so pleased with this :happydance: however if my LP hasnt increased and I DID ov on cd16 my cycle this month is only going to be 27days instead of 32 days :shrug: ............:dohh: all this TTC melarky is driving me mad :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Madlyttc Good Luck I hope you did catch that eggy this cycle. I agree all this TTC is really getting to me too! :hug:Click to expand...

Thanks hon :hugs: I guess I will just have to see what my opks show tom :thumbup: I am def thinking I caught the end of my surge and I ov early this cycle....Which means I MAY be in the 2ww :happydance: if not only tom will tell and if I did ov sunday eve we bd sunday (extremely early am!) and also sunday am (when we woke!) and again last night so I reckon we have all bases covered :thumbup: 

I am hoping to see some more of my bnb Ladies with sticky :baby: this cycle!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Me too! I really like seeing those :bfp:'s even if it's not mine! Good luck I hope this is your month. Sounds like you did all you could Madlyttc! Hopefully your in the TWW already! FX'd that we all get our :bfp:! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sweet_Alida! I totally agree that IVF makes more sense than IUI. We just have to put together the cash somehow. Hoping to try as quickly as September/October. Thanks hun :hugs:. Sending you tons of :dust: for when you test!

Madly, try not to worry, okay? Just relax and enjoy your 2ww. As long as you :sex:, you're in with a chance, okay? Wishing you all the best!!!! :hugs:

I :plane: out tonight :happydance:. Soooo sad to be apart from my DH, but ever so excited to reconnect with my bestie!!! Will log on tomorrow when I get there? Ciao darlings :kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Sweet_Alida! I totally agree that IVF makes more sense than IUI. We just have to put together the cash somehow. Hoping to try as quickly as September/October. Thanks hun :hugs:. Sending you tons of :dust: for when you test!
> 
> Madly, try not to worry, okay? Just relax and enjoy your 2ww. As long as you :sex:, you're in with a chance, okay? Wishing you all the best!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I :plane: out tonight :happydance:. Soooo sad to be apart from my DH, but ever so excited to reconnect with my bestie!!! Will log on tomorrow when I get there? Ciao darlings :kiss:

Thank you Sweet_Alida and Isi :kiss::hugs::kiss:

I am feeling so so much better today :thumbup: I am staying at home today and :coffee: I have oodles of :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing: to do (although I have half cleaned the house already :yipee:) The weather is :rain: and we are going to have thunderstorms or so the forecast says :wacko:

Hope you have a wonderful time Isi :kiss:


----------



## Veryv

Thank you girls, and best of luck to everyone :) I will be checking back soon!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Isi have a safe and fun trip! I hope you are able to get the cash that fast! That would be awesome! FX'd! :hug:

Madly feel free to come over to my house if you get all your chores done! I still need to pack up the house for the move on monday! AAGGGHHH! No really good luck with everything!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sweet_Alida said:


> Isi have a safe and fun trip! I hope you are able to get the cash that fast! That would be awesome! FX'd! :hug:
> 
> Madly feel free to come over to my house if you get all your chores done! I still need to pack up the house for the move on monday! AAGGGHHH! No really good luck with everything!

:haha::haha::haha:

I have now finished cleaning my house from top to bottom (with the exception of ds room, this has to be tackled with dh`s help!) I am just :coffee: then am going to have a lovely bath with my book :thumbup:


----------



## Nayla82

Hello lovely Ladies :flower:

I hope your all doing well xx Madly I hope this is your month you really do deserve a :bfp: You have done what you can do, now its all about :coffee: to wait and see.... easier said than done I know.... but fingers and toes crossed for us all :kiss: xx

Isa- Thats fantastic news and you had an honest and open Gyno that told you whats the best option for you... and knows what isnt the best for you..

I think with IUI its hit and miss.. but with IVF Ive heard amazing stories.. Closer to home My Sister In Law tried for 11 years to get Pregnant x4 IUI, cutting a long story short, in the end she was advised by a 2nd Gyno for IVF, and first try was a SUCCESS she got 2 beautiful Girls xx :thumbup: truly is an amazing story xx she told me she wished that she didnt cause herself so much stress by doing the 4 IUI (which her DR kept telling her will work) but I guess every women is different. 

I hope you enjoy your break away... take care and wow before you know it you may have a little :baby: in you by the end of the year xx :happydance:
In my Prayers dear xx :hugs:

Good luck every1 stay happy safe and Healthy :dust: xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:kiss: Thank you so much for your lovely support as always Nayla :hugs:

I am just going to sit back and relax now I am in the 2ww :coffee: and [-o&lt; that we catch that eggy and get our sticky :baby: this cycle not just for us but for all my lovely bnb Ladies....we are all deserving :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Poshbird88

Well I have not been feeling good all day..... 

I feel like I'm coming down with something I ache a little and feel really sluggish and tired.

I have felt like I have had a jippy tummy and few cramp feelings not sure if that is just wind lol

I found it hard to go to the loo for a poo this morning but I eventually went. I have had a like an aching pain from my left shoulder blade towards my left boob and I have a sour taste in my mouth not sure if its metallic because I am not sure what that taste like lol but apart from that girlie's I'm good with PMA


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Poshbird88 said:


> Well I have not been feeling good all day.....
> 
> I feel like I'm coming down with something I ache a little and feel really sluggish and tired.
> 
> I have felt like I have had a jippy tummy and few cramp feelings not sure if that is just wind lol
> 
> I found it hard to go to the loo for a poo this morning but I eventually went. I have had a like an aching pain from my left shoulder blade towards my left boob and I have a sour taste in my mouth not sure if its metallic because I am not sure what that taste like lol but apart from that girlie's I'm good with PMA

Good luck I hope this is it for you! To find out what a metallic taste taste like just suck on a penny or coin for a minute then drink some water! YUCK! but that should give you a good idea of what it taste like then. :) When everything tastes like that it's horrible! Good luck again. :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Well my house closing took way longer than I thought it would but with a toddler and having to sign 1000 forms with your name and your husbands name it takes awhile! We are now proud owners of a house with 10 acres it also has a horse stable and 2 pastures for the horses to roam! About 6 acres is nothing but wooded area so it'll be fun to ride 4 wheelers out on the trails already cut thru the woods. I'm so excited now! I was so scared going into closing after all 250000 is a lot of money but now it just feels like we did the right thing. I'm so excited to move! Thanks ladies for helping thru today!
Now I just need that BFP we have plenty of room for number 2!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sweet_Alida said:


> Well my house closing took way longer than I thought it would but with a toddler and having to sign 1000 forms with your name and your husbands name it takes awhile! We are now proud owners of a house with 10 acres it also has a horse stable and 2 pastures for the horses to roam! About 6 acres is nothing but wooded area so it'll be fun to ride 4 wheelers out on the trails already cut thru the woods. I'm so excited now! I was so scared going into closing after all 250000 is a lot of money but now it just feels like we did the right thing. I'm so excited to move! Thanks ladies for helping thru today!
> Now I just need that BFP we have plenty of room for number 2!

:happydance: congratulations on the house move hon, sounds amazing can I come and move in too :haha:

fxed you get :baby: #2 soon :thumbup:


----------



## Gemma Lou

I am hoping for my BFP.......have 2 weeks to wait and see. Not feeling over positive about it as its our first time trying since our little man arrived 13 months ago. Wishing everyone lots of luck x :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

MADLYTTC said:


> Sweet_Alida said:
> 
> 
> Well my house closing took way longer than I thought it would but with a toddler and having to sign 1000 forms with your name and your husbands name it takes awhile! We are now proud owners of a house with 10 acres it also has a horse stable and 2 pastures for the horses to roam! About 6 acres is nothing but wooded area so it'll be fun to ride 4 wheelers out on the trails already cut thru the woods. I'm so excited now! I was so scared going into closing after all 250000 is a lot of money but now it just feels like we did the right thing. I'm so excited to move! Thanks ladies for helping thru today!
> Now I just need that BFP we have plenty of room for number 2!
> 
> :happydance: congratulations on the house move hon, sounds amazing can I come and move in too :haha:
> 
> fxed you get :baby: #2 soon :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! I wish the move was over! That doesn't start until Saturday evening! We just did the closing paperwork and we get the keys to the house saturday! 
But YES of course you can come live with us you sound like a GREAT housekeeper and I am in super need of a Nanny for my daughter!:happydance::thumbup:
Seriously you are always welcome! Good Luck this month I hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sweet_Alida said:


> MADLYTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet_Alida said:
> 
> 
> Well my house closing took way longer than I thought it would but with a toddler and having to sign 1000 forms with your name and your husbands name it takes awhile! We are now proud owners of a house with 10 acres it also has a horse stable and 2 pastures for the horses to roam! About 6 acres is nothing but wooded area so it'll be fun to ride 4 wheelers out on the trails already cut thru the woods. I'm so excited now! I was so scared going into closing after all 250000 is a lot of money but now it just feels like we did the right thing. I'm so excited to move! Thanks ladies for helping thru today!
> Now I just need that BFP we have plenty of room for number 2!
> 
> :happydance: congratulations on the house move hon, sounds amazing can I come and move in too :haha:
> 
> fxed you get :baby: #2 soon :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I wish the move was over! That doesn't start until Saturday evening! We just did the closing paperwork and we get the keys to the house saturday!
> But YES of course you can come live with us you sound like a GREAT housekeeper and I am in super need of a Nanny for my daughter!:happydance::thumbup:
> Seriously you are always welcome! Good Luck this month I hope you get your BFP!!Click to expand...

:happydance: bet your looking forward to Saturday :happydance: we`ve had our house on the market for about .....oh two years.....and still not sold it :nope: the market is really bad at the minute and I think we are destined to stay in this house forever :dohh: We wanted somewhere bigger but am not letting let that get in the way of having :baby: #2 :thumbup:

Thanks for the invite I may just take you up on that one day :winkwink: I have occd (obsessive compulsive cleaning disorder!) you seriously wouldnt think I had a four year old :haha:

Good luck too hon for a BFP this month.....it would be so amazing to have just moved and to get your BFP as well :kiss:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Well my house closing took way longer than I thought it would but with a toddler and having to sign 1000 forms with your name and your husbands name it takes awhile! We are now proud owners of a house with 10 acres it also has a horse stable and 2 pastures for the horses to roam! About 6 acres is nothing but wooded area so it'll be fun to ride 4 wheelers out on the trails already cut thru the woods. I'm so excited now! I was so scared going into closing after all 250000 is a lot of money but now it just feels like we did the right thing. I'm so excited to move! Thanks ladies for helping thru today!
> Now I just need that BFP we have plenty of room for number 2!

Congrats to you! That's so exciting!


----------



## Poshbird88

Sweet_Alida said:


> Poshbird88 said:
> 
> 
> Well I have not been feeling good all day.....
> 
> I feel like I'm coming down with something I ache a little and feel really sluggish and tired.
> 
> I have felt like I have had a jippy tummy and few cramp feelings not sure if that is just wind lol
> 
> I found it hard to go to the loo for a poo this morning but I eventually went. I have had a like an aching pain from my left shoulder blade towards my left boob and I have a sour taste in my mouth not sure if its metallic because I am not sure what that taste like lol but apart from that girlie's I'm good with PMA
> 
> Good luck I hope this is it for you! To find out what a metallic taste taste like just suck on a penny or coin for a minute then drink some water! YUCK! but that should give you a good idea of what it taste like then. :) When everything tastes like that it's horrible! Good luck again. :dust:Click to expand...

My saliva tastes really sour..... being feel it off it and I am now feeling shattered , I seem to have more veins on boobs and they seem bigger but not sure if its my eyes playing tricks on me and I have had a little back ache...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sounds positive hon! fxed and gl this is your BFP!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Posh those sound like GREAT symptoms and very promising! FX'd this is it for you!

southern Thank you we are very excited for the house the dogs are going to love the woods and maybe my husband will get lost for a few hours hunting this fall! :) Good Luck to you will be testing soon too! Hopefully this is our month! :dust:

Madly it would be AMAZING to get a new house and a bfp! Dream come true for me! If I don't get my bfp I think the house will keep me happy enough to not get too down and just go for it again next month!!! FX'd for you I really hope we ALL caught that eggy this month and that we get our BFP'S!!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, 

Sorry for my ENORMOUS time away. I'm on my holidays at the moment but I thought I'd just drop by quickly and say hi to everyone. 

GL everyone in the TWW. 

:hugs: 

x


----------



## mamadonna

:bfn: this morning


----------



## Poshbird88

Sweet_Alida said:


> Posh those sound like GREAT symptoms and very promising! FX'd this is it for you!
> 
> southern Thank you we are very excited for the house the dogs are going to love the woods and maybe my husband will get lost for a few hours hunting this fall! :) Good Luck to you will be testing soon too! Hopefully this is our month! :dust:
> 
> Madly it would be AMAZING to get a new house and a bfp! Dream come true for me! If I don't get my bfp I think the house will keep me happy enough to not get too down and just go for it again next month!!! FX'd for you I really hope we ALL caught that eggy this month and that we get our BFP'S!!!!
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm not getting any hopes up as Its my first month without pill:wacko:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

mamadonna said:


> :bfn: this morning

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:kiss:

your not out till the olde with arrives :kiss:


----------



## southerngal2

mamadonna said:


> :bfn: this morning


You're not out yet! 

:dust: to you!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Just wanted to say a quick hello. Still trying to shake off the jetlag, but it's been so much fun already. Missing my DH like crazy though :cry:

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Just wanted to say a quick hello. Still trying to shake off the jetlag, but it's been so much fun already. Missing my DH like crazy though :cry:
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!

:kiss: Glad your having a good time Isi :happydance:

Missing you :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hello Ladies! I also got a BFN this morning, but once again I got a very nice evap line on FRER! It had no color to the line until it started drying then that's when it was light pink! Had my hopes up at first but I know it's just an evap there was no color at first. 
Anyway....I'm still hopeful I'm not out yet! Although I've been having AF type pains today. If we don't get :baby: this cycle I'll have to go on the WTT boat my hubby will be gone for the next 2-3 months!!! Oh well it will give me time to unpack and prepare the house! 
Good Luck everyone! I hope this is our cycle!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sweet_Alida said:


> Hello Ladies! I also got a BFN this morning, but once again I got a very nice evap line on FRER! It had no color to the line until it started drying then that's when it was light pink! Had my hopes up at first but I know it's just an evap there was no color at first.
> Anyway....I'm still hopeful I'm not out yet! Although I've been having AF type pains today. If we don't get :baby: this cycle I'll have to go on the WTT boat my hubby will be gone for the next 2-3 months!!! Oh well it will give me time to unpack and prepare the house!
> Good Luck everyone! I hope this is our cycle!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Your not out til the olde witch flies in on her broom hon :hugs::kiss::hugs:

We will be NTNP if we dont get a sticky BFP this cycle hon the stress is making me :cry:

Fxed for your BFP hon :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Madly you too! Some moments I feel very hopeful then others I feel like I'm out! TTC can make a woman crazy! :loopy:!! Good Luck to you! I think I'm going to go ahead and partake in :coffee: this week while dh's parents are here I mean it won't hurt as long as I keep it to one cup right(if I am PG! :) ) Well better get back to packing have to go pick dh up from airport in an hour he got to :plane: home a day early :yipee: You would think with him being a pilot(for the forest service not commercial) that he could fly himself home but he had to fly commercial this time! :( oh well at least he will be here to help pack!


----------



## Poshbird88

Morning Ladies!!

Past 3 nights I have been waking up in the middle of the night for no apparent reason I just wake up... strange I know.

Anyway this morning I woke up thinking I have a cold... I was all congested and not feeling brilliant. Anyway I got up as I was hungry and had some crumpets...but my stomach is doing little leapfrogs after eating it..and I feel tired... lets just see how the rest of my day goes


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Sweet_Alida :kiss:

The odd :coffee: wont hurt I am sure :thumbup: 

Praying for a sticky :bfp: for us both :happydance:

Poshbird hon your symptons sound really great I think you have a :baby: in the making :thumbup:

Today I am feeling a little better....still worried about DH`s job :sad1: but trying to remain upbeat :thumbup: Was hoping to go out and do something as a family but it looks like its going to :rain:

Have a lovely weekend Ladies :hugs:


----------



## Poshbird88

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you Sweet_Alida :kiss:
> 
> The odd :coffee: wont hurt I am sure :thumbup:
> 
> Praying for a sticky :bfp: for us both :happydance:
> 
> Poshbird hon your symptons sound really great I think you have a :baby: in the making :thumbup:
> 
> Today I am feeling a little better....still worried about DH`s job :sad1: but trying to remain upbeat :thumbup: Was hoping to go out and do something as a family but it looks like its going to :rain:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend Ladies :hugs:

#

I hope so and its not the pill playing tricks on me..

Well my CM has increased and its creamy and I cant get my fat bum off the toilet... I feel like I am having cytisis


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Posh your symptoms sound great! What pill are you referring too? I'd go back but have little time on the computer this morning. I hope it's a little :baby: making you fell this way! FX'd!!!

Madly I hope your dh gets to keep his job. That has to be stressing you and him out. I am so sorry for the added stress. Hang in there hun!! :hugs:

Isi- I hope your trip is going great! 

I'm not testing until Aug. 4 unless the :witch: swoops in and gets me! I am out of tests and am going to try and stay busy with the big move that is about to start!! :wohoo:
In-laws should be here later today! :) Hubby made it home late last night, 5 hours late but his plane finally made it in! 

Good Luck to all of us I really hope this is it for all of us!! FX;d!!!!:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Poshbird88

Sweet_Alida said:


> Posh your symptoms sound great! What pill are you referring too? I'd go back but have little time on the computer this morning. I hope it's a little :baby: making you fell this way! FX'd!!!
> 
> Madly I hope your dh gets to keep his job. That has to be stressing you and him out. I am so sorry for the added stress. Hang in there hun!! :hugs:
> 
> Isi- I hope your trip is going great!
> 
> I'm not testing until Aug. 4 unless the :witch: swoops in and gets me! I am out of tests and am going to try and stay busy with the big move that is about to start!! :wohoo:
> In-laws should be here later today! :) Hubby made it home late last night, 5 hours late but his plane finally made it in!
> 
> Good Luck to all of us I really hope this is it for all of us!! FX;d!!!!:dust: :dust: :dust:

I was on yasmin


----------



## southerngal2

Hello everyone. Just stopping in to spread

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

southerngal2 said:


> Hello everyone. Just stopping in to spread
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thank you Southerngal right back atcha 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

haven't been on in awhile still waiting to get internet at the house but was able to sneak over to starbucks and use their internet for a few mins! Well the :witch: got me this month and my dh is gone until sept. so I'm out for next cycle too. Got pretty sick during the move , went to the doctor and found out I had an ovarian cyst rupture. I go back to the doctor Tues. for a follow up to make sure everything is fine and make sure I don't need a surgery. Good Luck ladies hopefully I will be back on in the near future! and back to TTC!!! :dust:


----------



## southerngal2

Sorry you were sick Sweet. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry, sweet Alida. Get well soon, hun! Sending you loads of :dust:

Southern sweetie, how have you been?


----------



## southerngal2

Isi Buttercup said:


> So sorry, sweet Alida. Get well soon, hun! Sending you loads of :dust:
> 
> Southern sweetie, how have you been?

I've been good. Trying to keep the PMA going, but as you know sometimes it really hard. 

It seems like every week I'm finding out someone I know is pregnant. ARGHHH!

How are you?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

I know the feeling hun. I'm great dear.....rounding up a lovely 2 week vacation. I leave the States on Saturday. I'm really looking to being with my DH again. Missed him soooo much!

After that, the IVF process begins!!!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Glad to hear you had a good vacation!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! I just know that IVF is gonna work for you!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi Ladies :wave:

Sorry to hear you have been ill Sweet_Alida :hugs: hope to see you back real soon!

Glad you are having a great vacation Isi

Goodluck for this cycle Southern :thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks Madly. Sending :dust: your way!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Southern! Blowing lots of :dust: your way this cycle, hun :hugs:

Madly sweetie, good luck with this new cycle. I pray it brings along a :bfp:.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks Southern! Blowing lots of :dust: your way this cycle, hun :hugs:
> 
> Madly sweetie, good luck with this new cycle. I pray it brings along a :bfp:.

Thank you Isi hon but I havent started a new cycle yet and am praying I dont :thumbup: I have had vvv faint :bfp:s since Monday but they havent gotten any darker and af was due wednesday and still no sign :happydance: I am in limbo land hon and really scared and worried right now :cry: I dont know what my body is doing and I so hate this not in control feeling especially after last cycle :sad2:


----------



## pregnanc

I've read a LOT OF INFO on trying to get pregnant naturally - whether it's PMA, second pregnancy or just even your first time around...The key is to eat organic food because non-organic has lots of hormones added in (especially meat) that throws off your own hormone levels. Yikes! 

In general, many people recommend staying away from dairy, refined sugars, soda, coffee and alcohol. You also have to avoid various household chemicals and try to only drink filtered water. I know it sounds like these things can be insignificant, but they do make a huge difference.


----------



## pregnanc

I've read a LOT OF INFO on trying to get pregnant naturally - whether it's PMA, second pregnancy or just even your first time around...The key is to eat organic food because non-organic has lots of hormones added in (especially meat) that throws off your own hormone levels. Yikes! 

In general, many people recommend staying away from dairy, refined sugars, soda, coffee and alcohol. You also have to avoid various household chemicals and try to only drink filtered water. I know it sounds like these things can be insignificant, but they do make a huge difference.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

southerngal2 said:


> Sorry you were sick Sweet. Hope everything turns out ok.




Isi Buttercup said:


> So sorry, sweet Alida. Get well soon, hun! Sending you loads of :dust:
> 
> Southern sweetie, how have you been?

Thanks Ladies feeling lots better! Too bad dh is on the road this cycle! Maybe it's a good thing let my body get back to normal after the cyst. Go back to the docs Tues to get checked again. 
Isi how is your IVF coming along? 
I won't have internet until the 19th so I might be missing for awhile but will be back as soon as I can,
Good luck Madly I hope this is a GREAT month for you waiting to see your :bfp:!!! FX'd!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

MADLYTTC said:


> Isi Buttercup said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Southern! Blowing lots of :dust: your way this cycle, hun :hugs:
> 
> Madly sweetie, good luck with this new cycle. I pray it brings along a :bfp:.
> 
> Thank you Isi hon but I havent started a new cycle yet and am praying I dont :thumbup: I have had vvv faint :bfp:s since Monday but they havent gotten any darker and af was due wednesday and still no sign :happydance: I am in limbo land hon and really scared and worried right now :cry: I dont know what my body is doing and I so hate this not in control feeling especially after last cycle :sad2:Click to expand...

Good Luck and FX'd for you! :dust: :dust:!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Sweet_Alida hon :kiss: goodluck to you too :hugs:

ps missing you loads!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly so are you bfp????? 5 Days late that is GREAT!!! Good Luck and FX'd for you! I'm stealing someone's internet here at home Yay for WiFi!! Not sure how long the signal will last but so glad I jumped on here! Madly your news of being late just made my horrible day so much BETTER!!! Keep us posted! 
I go to the doc again tomorrow a little nervous to find out what the future holds for me! Hopefully no surgery but my gut says I'll be scheduling one. Better to just find out and get it done than to dwell on it though. been feeling great the last couple of days! 
Miss talking and reading up on all you ladies! Can't wait until Thurs. Legal internet!!! yay!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Sweet_Alida 

Thank you so much hon but unfortunately I am still in Limboland :af: and 6 days late now with only vvvvfaint barely there :bfp: blah! :yipee: for legal internet cause am missing you :hugs: I will keep my fingers crossed re your appointment hon I really hope you dont need any surgery :kiss:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Well Surgery will be scheduled for the end of this month or the first of Sept. I'm actually relieved because we have been trying for over 6 months and only 1 bfp that ended in a mc(very early at 5 weeks). With my daughter I had the surgery and 2 months later was prego with her so this might be a GREAT thing! It just means I'm out of the TTC club for a couple of months. I will find out tomorrow the actual date of the surgery. I have endometriosis and my symptoms have been getting very bad and then the whole cyst thing all signs point to surgery to just go in and clean things out and start fresh! 
Madly I won't have legal internet until Thurs! :blush: but at least I have internet off and on until then! I can't wait until I have it all the time!! :thumbup: 
Madly I am really praying and hoping that this is your month but like I said you can't leave us over here in TTC land we need your support! You have to check in once in awhile! Miss talking to all of you! 
Good Luck Ladies and Lots of extra Sticky :dust: to everyone! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: hon you sound really positive about the surgery and so in this case I wish you all the luck in the world and here hoping you have a speedy recovery and a quick :bfp: :yipee:

I am ok not liking limboland and of course I will never totally leave you ladies even if I do manage to make it to 1st tri this time :sad1: I love you all :kiss:


----------



## ttcval

I hoping this time is my time too, been TTC for over 2 years now and can't wait til i get a :bfp:. Lots of baby :dust: to everyone, hope everyone gets the :bfp: they are waiting for!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

MADLYTTC said:


> :hugs: hon you sound really positive about the surgery and so in this case I wish you all the luck in the world and here hoping you have a speedy recovery and a quick :bfp: :yipee:
> 
> I am ok not liking limboland and of course I will never totally leave you ladies even if I do manage to make it to 1st tri this time :sad1: I love you all :kiss:

I absolutely love everyone on here too! I am really positive about the news of the surgery. I guess deep down I was hoping that the doc was going to say that I needed it only because that is what I believe helped me conceive my daughter. We had been trying for months with no luck then BAM! 2 months after my surgery BFP!!!!! I'm not saying it will be that easy this time I am older but the doc said after we try for a few months naturally after surgery if we are not successful if we want he will get me on some hormones to help the process. He met my daughter today and he told me that "I have to have another beautiful angel like her!" So he is on my side at least and is willing to help anyway he can. 
Madly I hope you get to move to 1st Tri and I'm glad to hear you won't leave us! :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:yipee: for pma hon lets both try to hold onto it with a tight grasp right now! :kiss:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Will do! I might need some reassurance after surgery because I always forget how painful it is until it's done! And this time I have a 17 month old to take care of after surgery! OUCH! 
PMA!!!!!!!! PMA!!!!!!!!!! PMA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I will be here hon to push PMA your way :yipee: so you can call on me :friends:


----------



## inkdchick

madlyttc, ooh sounds so good so are you preggo hun so excited for you hun xxx


----------



## inkdchick

we are just hoping that it happens real soon as most of us are good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow....that is awesome news Madly!!! :af: late and faint :bfp:s!!! I think we should start celebrating girl :D. Can't wait for you to officially announce it. And yeah, you better not leave us too :hugs:

Good luck with the surgery, Sweet Alida! Praying it brings you a big, shiny :bfp:!! Will soon see my FS to discuss the IVF....timelines et al. Will keep you posted hun.

Welcome, ttcval :hugs:. Good luck in this ttc journey :dust:

Long time no see Inkdchick :hugs:. Best of luck this cycle!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Isi it's nice to see you again! Thanks for all the well wishes! I'm excited for you to see your FS and to give us the timelines! I don't know how you feel but I'm sure lots of things are going thru your mind. Try not to stress! I know that is hard especially when your talking about the amount of $$$ your put into IVF but the less stress the better your body will do! Just put the price tag out the window and enjoy the ride think positive and you will be holding your little bundle of joy next year!!! Good Luck and please keep us posted!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hello inkchick and ttcval! Good luck to all the ladies this cycle!!! Go catch that eggy!!! I'm out for the next couple of months but I'm still going to be your Cheerleader!!!! 
Go TEAM!!!! :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly do you have any new for us today? You know your the talk of this site right now!
Everywhere I look I see posts regarding you! Still sending loads of :dust: your way! I can't wait until you announce that you are for sure :bfp:!!!! Good Luck and keep us posted. Are you going to test or just wait until Friday for the docs results?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much Ladies :hugs:

Believe me Sweet_Alida the suspense is getting to me too :lol: No news except that DH dropped my emu at my surgery this am for a lab pt but am not convinced it will be :bfp: more like :bfn: if its anything like when I was expecting DS :wacko: I had a few :bfn: lab tests whilst I was getting :bfp: hpts and it took a while for the lab to test me as preggers then! I have a cb digi its the only test I have left with the exception of one of the freebie duo fertility tests so I may poahpt by the end of the week :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I can't wait to find out Madly! FX and Toes too! I really hope this is your little sticky bean just being shy and already causing you trouble! Ha Ha ha!!! Good Luck!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs: lab pt results day tom hopefully :yipee: I hope its a :bfp: but feel if I am preggers it might be a :bfn: b/c it may be still too early for :bfp: from lab going on my experience with DS :dohh: :af: now 8 days late and I dont really feel theres any sign either :happydance:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

madly I can't wait to see what the lab has to say! I hope it's a definite bfp! Good Luck and FX'd!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

My Surgery is Scheduled for Sept. 1!!!!
I knew it would be soon but really thought they would put me off longer! I'm not complaining the sooner the surgery the sonner I can get back to TTC!!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Madly!!!! How did it go? I'm so excited for you!! Please let us know the news!!!!! :hugs:

That's great, Sweet Alida! The sooner, the better!! Brings you ever so much closer to continuing this ttc journey.


----------



## southerngal2

Madly---Can't wait to hear from you! I know it's gonna be good news!

Sweet Alida--good to hear your surgery is soon. Hope all goes well for you.

Isi--when do you see the FS?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Any minute now, southern :). Just trying to sort out a few things. YAY for ovulating today!!! :happydance:. Good luck, hun!


----------



## inkdchick

Gemie said:


> Yes!! This is month 2# for us and I just have a good feeling about it. I'm so determined to get our bfp this month.
> 
> Armed with opks, conceive plus and all the will in the world!!
> :dust: to us all!! x

CONGRATULATIONS GEMIE :wohoo: i had no idea fantastic news so pleased for you hoping you have a happy and healthy pregnancy hun xx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Good Luck Isi I hope all goes well at the FS!!! 

Southern you need to get busy :sex:!!! Yay for ovulating today!!! Good Luck go catch that eggy!!

Gemie did I miss a BFP from you? If so Congrats!

Madly any news yet???? I am so impatient and it's not even my test!! LOL!! Good Luck!


----------



## southerngal2

Not sure if I'm ovulating today or not. I am still getting highs on CBFM and not a peak but I am feeling kinda crampy so we've been :sex: like crazy! Determined to get the :bfp: this month!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Good Luck Southern! I hope you do catch that eggy! I love seeing all the :bfp:'s!! Everyone has gone thru so much you really deserve to get it!!! Good Luck and keep :sex:ing!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Well DH called my surgery and apparently my results werent back so he picked me up after work with the news that I had to wait until at least monday :loopy: Well I wasnt having none and although I had drunk nearly a full bottle of water but b/c I hadnt peed for about 4.5 hrs my POAS ADDICTION got the better of my and I got....................

:wohoo: :wohoo: my :bfp: very clear and very pink :yipee: 

Now I promise to upload a picture as soon as I can but I am having problems getting my mobile to contact to orange email box :dohh: typical eh!

DH isnt convinced yet and wants to wait for me to do my cb digi tom with fmu but I am :) my test result is more or less the same as the 1st test I did with DS :dance:

I will be sticking around if this is ok to take some of you with me :kiss:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I know I've already Congratulated you on several other pages but this is such GREAT news that here it is again!! 

*CONGRATS!!!!! * :wohoo: :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mas

on your :bfp:, Im new on here and glad to see so many of u getting a :bfp:!!! I think there is a great vibe and positivity!!

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh congrats, Madly :wohoo: :wohoo:. Sooooooo very happy for you hun :hugs:. And of course you're sticking around!!!!!!! Wishing you all the very very best!!! YAY.....off to update our :bfp:s :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you so much Ladies :kiss: I hope to take some of you with me :happydance:

Sweet-Alida you made me :lol:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

MADLYTTC said:


> Thank you so much Ladies :kiss: I hope to take some of you with me :happydance:
> 
> Sweet-Alida you made me :lol:

Yay!! That makes my day :) I'm glad I made someone smile today!!!! :thumbup:
Enjoy your :bfp:!! I can't wait to join the :baby: club!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Congrats again! :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

So Ladies I changed my profile pic, do you think my beautiful daughter looks like me or not? I've been having an ongoing arguement with my MIL. She does look some like my dh but I feel the older she gets the more she favors me! Maybe I just am seeing what I want to see!?!?:shrug: Thanks for the help! Just wanted to know if I was crazy or not!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG hon your lo is the spiting image of you I would def say :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Madly! I love her so much she is such a little trooper! She really is a sweet little girl and she really does try to help me around the house! She likes to unload the recycle bin as soon as I fill it up! She likes to throw random things away for me when I'm cleaning up(remote controls, car keys, ect!)! and her latest thing is trying to feed the doggies, let me explain she is trying to FORCE feed them and usually it's not with food! Or she tries to give them a drink of her sippie cup! She is such a funny little thing!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Bless her :) Shes such a cutie pie! DS is nearly 5yrs old now but he amuses us everyday he is so bright and its kinda like having another adult around only mini version :lol: I cant wait to tell him hes going to be a big bro :wohoo: he will be so excited :dance:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

MADLYTTC said:


> Bless her :) Shes such a cutie pie! DS is nearly 5yrs old now but he amuses us everyday he is so bright and its kinda like having another adult around only mini version :lol: I cant wait to tell him hes going to be a big bro :wohoo: he will be so excited :dance:

Oh that will be a GREAT day! You need to make sure you get it on video! I bet it just keeps getting better from here! I know everyday I wonder what she is going to do today to surprise me! I bet your the same with your son! I'm so excited for you I can't wait until I get my BFP so I can experience this again! But if I don't get another BFP I am cherishing everyday with her that I can! 
Congrats again Madly I am so excited for you! It would be so funny if the lab called Monday and said No your not pregnant after getting a + digi! You can say "UUMMMM YES I am see Clearblue says so"!! I can't wait to hear about your scan! Good Luck!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: hon I think the lab may just call and say `no sorry not pregnant` it happened so much with DS to begin with and generally your dr wont refer for midwifery care until you get a lab positive test :loopy: Well I will just have to pee in a pot again for them!

I also said that hon.....read my story if you havent already on the 1st page of my journal re ttc ds! I was like I am going to enjoy him if we are only ever able to have him :thumbup: but I always knew in my heart that I would be a mummy again :) He is amazing and I am so very proud of him everyday!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I hope your labs are Positive just so you can get your scan sooner! I truely feel in my heart I will be a mommy again too. I hope I'm right! I bet your little man is amazing! He sounds so smart! I can't wait to hear what he has to say when you tell him he is going to be a big brother! I bet he will come up with something clever to say!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Am sure he will hon :) he went thru a stage not so long back of asking DH when he was going to give mummy a baby bro or sister for him but then my sister had her dd and it sort of appeased him but he did say he didnt want a bro but a sister... I think this was b/c hes a daddys boy and doesnt want to share :lol: but overall I think he will be so excited and we both want to enjoy this baby as a family and involve him so much as this is our last lo!

I just know you will get your :bfp: hon after your surgery I believe some things are meant to be and if you have a yearning it will be fulfilled!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Madly I hope you are right! I definitly have the yearning!!!! I am so excited to get the surgery done I really feel that is what helped me get pregnant with my daughter! I also have pre-seed and softcups and am ready to stand on my head if need be! LOL!! I have never used pre-seed or softcups but have them just in case! I did stand on my head as a joke when I got pregnant with my dd!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I def think you will hon and the surgery will help push you in that direction :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Madly! You just made my night! :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sweet Alida, your daughter is sooo cute. I definitely see a lot of you in her face. Totally love the avatar :thumbup:.

Congrats again, Madly. Love your new avatar too :winkwink:.....and tickers!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Isi hon :kiss: I am still on :cloud9: :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Sorry guys I've been sick the last couple of days and dh has been home so been busy around the house. 
How is everyone doing?
Isi when is your Appt?
Madly how are you feeling?
Southern any updates? When do you test? 
I hope everyone is doing great!


----------



## southerngal2

Hey Sweet!
No updates. Haven't gotten a peak on cbfm yet so still :sex: every other night. Not testing until AF is late. She's due on sept 3, so maybe around the 5th I'll test.

Sorry your were feeling ill. 
When are you testing?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Sweet_Alida so sorry you are feeling ill :kiss: and hope you feel better soon!

Am not doing bad really really tired today but then I have just finished a 9day full on stretch at work :dohh: I have plans to go out with DS, my friend and her son tomorrow so hoping for some nice weather! Other than that I think I will be having an early night!


----------



## lulasmummy

Hi ladies Im new, came off the pill last month, had normal withdrawal bleed, then 27 days later had af...took this as a good sign to ovulation? Anyways af is due on 3rd-5th september, but I feel pregnant...I hope I am not imagining it but my boobs feel a little sore, but VERY sensitive. I have also had constant cramping since ov. Its like af but not as intense, I also keep needing a wee loads. I am hoping but it would be very lucky to get pg this early after stopping pill, what does everyone think? Heres hoping to BFP :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry you've been feeling poorly, Sweet Alida. Get well soon hun :hugs:. I'm actually trying to make up my mind between the FS I saw before I travelled, and a new FS I just heard about. Supposed to see the new one on Friday, and then I'll make up my mind from there.

Madly....make you get enough rest hun. :hugs:

Sending you lots of :dust: Southern :hugs:

Welcome lulasmommy! Wishing you all the very very best!!! I have to warn you that sometimes those symptoms can be anything really......but I'm hoping its a pregnancy pointer for you :flower:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Isi hon I have two days off work now so I am taking things easy starting with coffee with my best friend today :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

southerngal2 said:


> Hey Sweet!
> No updates. Haven't gotten a peak on cbfm yet so still :sex: every other night. Not testing until AF is late. She's due on sept 3, so maybe around the 5th I'll test.
> 
> Sorry your were feeling ill.
> When are you testing?

I'm out for a couple of months I am having surgery on Sept. 1. So probally won't be back to TTC until October. You can have all my babydust until then though!! :thumbup: I hope it helps you! :dust:
Good luck I will keep an eye out for your tests. Hopefully you will be a lucky one that has a clear BFP on her first test! good Luck!


----------



## AndreaFlorida

https://s1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee510/Andreacowgirl23/Pregnant/

Well for today thats what it looks like! I just got sick at my tummy from excitement OMG

12 days past ovulation! Seems like it may stick! I want my little girl this time~


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Isi Buttercup said:


> So sorry you've been feeling poorly, Sweet Alida. Get well soon hun :hugs:. I'm actually trying to make up my mind between the FS I saw before I travelled, and a new FS I just heard about. Supposed to see the new one on Friday, and then I'll make up my mind from there.
> 
> Madly....make you get enough rest hun. :hugs:
> 
> Sending you lots of :dust: Southern :hugs:
> 
> Welcome lulasmommy! Wishing you all the very very best!!! I have to warn you that sometimes those symptoms can be anything really......but I'm hoping its a pregnancy pointer for you :flower:

Isi that is great that you will get to choose which one is best for you. Good Luck that might be a hard decision. i hope they can get things going soon! Maybe we can both get our BFP's in October together!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Sweet Alida!!! That would be so great to be bump buddies in October :friends:. Good luck hun!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Ladies look at my pregnancy prediction:

Your reading reveals that your current pregnancy is with a baby girl. Her EDD is referenced in the reading around the 15th of April 2011 - however come October there seems to be discussion around a c-section for delivery. Reasons for this are unclear in the reading unless you had a c-section with your previous baby and your doctor is pushing for it again this time around. Things will be more clear on this issue the end of January 2011. It also looks like you switch doctor's care during this pregnancy to a woman - maybe even a midwife - but then it looks like your get switched to another OBGYN (also female) because of issues with the pregnancy. It may be pregnancy induced diabetes or preclampsia. A c-section is shown for a delivery - and they joke about it being set for the 1st but you are determined "no child of mine is going to be born on April Fool's Day - so the date is set for the 2nd instead.
She is born around 5pm weighing in at 8lbs 10ozs.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Madly, if I were you, I'd totally disregard that. God forbid pregnancy induced diabetes or preclampsia!!!! Just enjoy your pregnancy hun, and keep praying. The only thing I agree with is the Team :pink:, as I think that's what you want. How are you feeling generally, dearie?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly I agree with Isi!! Team Pink is all I would take away from that. I had pre-eclampsia luckily not severe and went into labor 5 weeks early they did a c-section due to my BP so it's not horrible, except for the 2 weeks in the hospital on bedrest which would be pure torture since you have a little one at home! Good Luck and don't worry your going to be fine!!! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Oh thank you Ladies but this is what I am expecting :) I am really pleased with this reading :thumbup: I had possible diabetes with DS my tests were indicating it one minute and normal the next but DS was 10lb 5oz and had terribly high blood sugar levels after delivery! I had a rough labour with him and I struggled to deliver in the end b/che was so big although I didnt have a c/sec and he was delivered by ventuose cup I anticipated this time a c/sec and I know I will require extra screening for diabetes and monitoring of the babys size so this seems a perfectly amazing reading!

I am ok today Ladies but I have mega sore (.)(.) and my rib cage is hurting which I think is to do with the sore (.)(.) I am also mega grumpy and have a sort fuse which has just developed in the last few hours :rofl: poor DH!


----------



## mamadonna

MADLYTTC said:


> Oh thank you Ladies but this is what I am expecting :) I am really pleased with this reading :thumbup: I had possible diabetes with DS my tests were indicating it one minute and normal the next but DS was 10lb 5oz and had terribly high blood sugar levels after delivery! I had a rough labour with him and I struggled to deliver in the end b/che was so big although I didnt have a c/sec and he was delivered by ventuose cup I anticipated this time a c/sec and I know I will require extra screening for diabetes and monitoring of the babys size so this seems a perfectly amazing reading!
> 
> I am ok today Ladies but I have mega sore (.)(.) and my rib cage is hurting which I think is to do with the sore (.)(.) I am also mega grumpy and have a sort fuse which has just developed in the last few hours :rofl: poor DH!

was it a jenny reading ?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes hon Jenny Renny pregnancy reading :thumbup:


----------



## mamadonna

really specific


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yeah really specific hon esp since it all links in with my previous preg and my expectations this time around :dohh:


----------



## mamadonna

might just have to have one of those when its my turn,i would hate to here anythin bad tho


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Mines not esp positive hon someone else might freak at the reading I got but for me it was expected really which makes it all the more freaky!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

How expensive are these readings? I have never heard of them until here! I think they are intrigueing and have thought about getting a reading but have no idea where to even start! 
madly I'm glad you are alright and expected that reading. With a 10 lb baby I would say you did have diabetes! Wow That's a big baby!!! I had a c-section and I didn't think it was that bad! I hope you do get your little girl that would be great! Good Luck!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon!

Well I had a conception reading done by gail, sandra, anne-marie and jenny and all were correct....Gail and sandra predicted cross-over months this and last and of course due to our loss were both right on both counts! Jenny is the only one who does a pregnancy reading so I went with her for that! reading around £5 sorry not sure what converts to! Not expensive and a nice little pma boost!

I would love a little girl hon but another little prince would be just as welcome!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Glad you're doing well, Madly....and also that you're pleased with the reading. I once contemplated getting one but changed my mind. The joy of sore (.) :winkwink:. Happy 6 weeks+6 days hun!

Sweet_Alida, whereabouts in Georgia are you? I only just realised that's your location. I spent 2 weeks with my friend in Augusta. Love love love that town!!!!

So.....just got back from seeing the second FS. We've decided to start my assessment when my period comes in 2 weeks....and then the IVF drugs from October. So....I guess the show is officially on the road :).


----------



## Emmab9833

MADLYTTC said:


> Mines not esp positive hon someone else might freak at the reading I got but for me it was expected really which makes it all the more freaky!



where are these readings from? xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Goodluck Isi hon so glad treatment is on track you will be joining me real soon :yipee:

Hon the reading was by Jenny Renny!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

I hope you're all feeling good. Super congratulations Madly. I'm so pleased for you. 

I hope you don't mind me sticking my oar in here again. I've been away for the past month but I'm home now and looking forward to sharing some more PMA in here. 

Hugs all. 

Laura 
x


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I am still waiting on AF to come...shes not anywhere around! WoohooO!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, welcome Laura :hugs:. We missed you!!!! Good luck this cycle babes :thumbup:

Amen Amen to that, Madly :winkwink:. I really can't wait to join you!


----------



## southerngal2

So I just got back from my DR. She ordered a SA for my husband and 3 day blood work for me. She didn't like the fact that I never got a positive OPK and my cbfm is still on high and no peak. She also said that maybe it's time for me to see a FS. The closest one is 3 hours away. :(

Wish us luck that the tests go ok. I'm really needing some PMA right now.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you loads of :hugs:, Southern. Hopefully all your tests will go well. Please let us know how everything goes.


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks Isi.


----------



## lauraclili

Loads of PMA from me too Southern.


----------



## lauraclili

Fingers crossed for this month Isi. My AF was 4 days late last month and I didn't test so I'm not sure what happened but hopefully it'll be a good sign for this month. 

Loads of :dust: for everyone and PMA too though...


----------



## AndreaFlorida

I have tested everyday :( and nothing....since the 12 dpo a faint positive...what happened to it LOL


----------



## BlessedTwice

I tested early yesterday morning and got a faint positive! AF Due in 3 days!


----------



## southerngal2

lauraclili said:


> Loads of PMA from me too Southern.

Thanks laura.


----------



## lauraclili

:)

That's what it's all about! 

:hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Isi Buttercup said:


> Glad you're doing well, Madly....and also that you're pleased with the reading. I once contemplated getting one but changed my mind. The joy of sore (.) :winkwink:. Happy 6 weeks+6 days hun!
> 
> Sweet_Alida, whereabouts in Georgia are you? I only just realised that's your location. I spent 2 weeks with my friend in Augusta. Love love love that town!!!!
> 
> So.....just got back from seeing the second FS. We've decided to start my assessment when my period comes in 2 weeks....and then the IVF drugs from October. So....I guess the show is officially on the road :).

Isi that is GREAT news! So pleased for you I bet your so excited to finally have it started!! You can have all my babydust for the next 2-3 months! I would love for you to get your BFP!!! Good Luck! :dust:
I live in a town called Loganville. It's about 50mins north of Atlanta. I like Augusta too. Been there just once a long time ago and not for very long either. We just moved to Georgia in April so this is new to me but so far loving it.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

southerngal2 said:


> So I just got back from my DR. She ordered a SA for my husband and 3 day blood work for me. She didn't like the fact that I never got a positive OPK and my cbfm is still on high and no peak. She also said that maybe it's time for me to see a FS. The closest one is 3 hours away. :(
> 
> Wish us luck that the tests go ok. I'm really needing some PMA right now.

Southern good luck! When are you doing your bloodwork? I hope all is well and they find out the cause. Good Luck and please keep us posted! Also, Keep the PMA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> southerngal2 said:
> 
> 
> So I just got back from my DR. She ordered a SA for my husband and 3 day blood work for me. She didn't like the fact that I never got a positive OPK and my cbfm is still on high and no peak. She also said that maybe it's time for me to see a FS. The closest one is 3 hours away. :(
> 
> Wish us luck that the tests go ok. I'm really needing some PMA right now.
> 
> Southern good luck! When are you doing your bloodwork? I hope all is well and they find out the cause. Good Luck and please keep us posted! Also, Keep the PMA!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I have to go on CD 3. AF is due on Sept. 3 so I guess around the 6th. 

Hope all is well for you and you get your :bfp: as soon as you can try again!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcom back Laura :hugs: and Thank You

Goodluck Southern I will be praying everything turns out ok :kiss:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

lauraclili said:


> :)
> 
> That's what it's all about!
> 
> :hugs:

Glad to see your back! Good luck hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern Thanks!! :witch: showed today! I was expecting her but man I am not feeling well can not wait for this surgery. I hope you find out what is going on and get your BFP soon! Good Luck!

Madly your little sticky bean is a BLUEBERRY already!!! Wow! Congrats agian still so very pleased for you. :happydance:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Thank you Sweet_Alida I logged on Saturday morning before going to work just to see my ticker :lol:

So sorry your feeling a little under the weather.....goodluck for your upcoming surgery I will be thinking about you :kiss:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck Sweet_Alida. You're in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Ladies! I really mean this sincerely I feel like you guys are my family! I feel so loved on here. Thank you. I'm starting to get a little nervous not sure why. I will keep ya posted on how things go once I feel like getting on the internet. 

Madly that is too funny about logging on just to see your ticker! sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## Mum2miller

Thought i'd join in this thread as i am determined to get a BFP this cycle!!! its only our third cycle after losing our son but i am really hoping and praying this is the one. Baby dust to you all xx :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome Mom2Miller. So sorry about your recent loss. Blowing loads of :dust: your way this cycle!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Welcome Mom2Miller so sorry about your loss :hugs: sending oodles of :dust: your way!

Isi :wohoo: countdown to pre-ivf :yipee:

Sweet_Alida :lol: I couldnt wait to see my ticker....dh thought I was :loopy: hes prob right :rofl: I will miss you but cant wait until you return all geared up and ready to catch that eggy :wohoo:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Madly!!! I'm sooooo excited :happydance:..

Girl, I would SO do the same thing! I have been daydreaming of having my ticker(s), and even know the EXACT ones I'll put up :haha:. 7 weeks already!!! That is so awesome. So very happy for you hun :hugs:

Will miss you loads, Sweet Alida. Please hurry back!!

Southern and Lauracili.....how goes it today?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Isi hon :hugs: 

I love the fruit ticker its really easy to relate to re size of baby and when we tell DS it will be easy for him to understand and relate to when we are explaining how big his bro/sis is! We plan on taking him to our 1st scan and kinda making it like a surprise trip out :yipee: once DS knows then we will tell everyone else....only my mum and sister know presently!


----------



## Mum2miller

thanks Isi and madly for welcoming me, i have just had a look through old post... Congrats Madly on your little blueberrry!! :thumbup::wohoo:
Isi goodluck with your IVF can't wait to hear good news :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your welcome hon :kiss: :hugs: and thank you!


----------



## mjspyt

Is it okay if I join this thread too. I am also determined to get a BFP this time round. wishing you all lots of :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mom2Miller :hugs:

Welcome mjspyt!! And thanks for the :dust: :hugs:. How long have you been ttc? Wishing you all the very best!!!


----------



## punkinluv

literally just signed up on babyandbump this morning... and my husband and i are really hoping that this cycle is going to be the one.
we lost our first baby in may of this year at 6 weeks 3 days. we started trying one month after everything happened, as soon as my doctor said we could. no luck so far, but we're hopeful.:thumbup:


also.. can anyone help me to understand my opk results?
i started using them on thursday, the second line was faint, almost non existant, the next day the line was a little darker, and the next was pretty dark, but not as dark as the control line. then yesterday the line went back to being almost non existant.. idk.. :shrug:this is the first time i've ever used one, and i really don't know what to make of it. i'm a lil green in this area.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome punkinlove!!! :hugs: about your recent loss, hun. I'm sure you'll get your :bfp: soon.

Never did get my head around opks, so I can't give you a definite answer.....but I'm sure one of the other lovely ladies on this thread could definitely help :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Hi ladies!

Mum2miller & punkinluv & mjspyt---Welcome! Hope you all get a :bfp: soon

Isi--I'm doing good today. How are you? Preparing for IVF must be super exciting!

Sweet--gonna miss you around here! :hugs: Can't wait till you can get back on board and get your :bfp:!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Southern :hugs:! The wait is actually doing my head in :wacko:. I wish I could just start already :haha:. Have you used opks before, ? Maybe you could answer Punkinlove's questions?


----------



## southerngal2

punkinluv said:


> literally just signed up on babyandbump this morning... and my husband and i are really hoping that this cycle is going to be the one.
> we lost our first baby in may of this year at 6 weeks 3 days. we started trying one month after everything happened, as soon as my doctor said we could. no luck so far, but we're hopeful.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> also.. can anyone help me to understand my opk results?
> i started using them on thursday, the second line was faint, almost non existant, the next day the line was a little darker, and the next was pretty dark, but not as dark as the control line. then yesterday the line went back to being almost non existant.. idk.. :shrug:this is the first time i've ever used one, and i really don't know what to make of it. i'm a lil green in this area.

That's exactly what happens to me when I use them! I never got a positive one. 
I started using a CBFM this month, they say that they are more acurate. You might want to try that.


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

I'm good today thanks Isi, although my DH was upsetting me a bit earlier (see my post in TTC if you like!) Not sure how I'm feeling at the moment. Zero symptoms so far this month although I don't really know how far along I am. My ticker is a bit of a guess as I was 4 days late last month. Still not sure what I make of that but I don't think I really want to think about the possibility that I may have had another chemical. I'm not going to go there, just keep up the PMA for this month! 

You must be so super excited about IVF! I'm sure it's going to work for you and you'll have the BFP you want. 

Great news about the blueberry Madly - I'd be online 5 times a day, just to check it was still there if I was in your position! 

Good luck Sweet_Aida, it'll be great to see you back here again afterwards. 

Welcome pumpkinluv, Mum2miller and Mjspyt, I love this thread as everyone is so lovely and it's a great place to juice up your PMA. I hope you like it as much as I do! 

As far as the OPKs go, some people, like Southern says, never get a positive on theirs - I never get a negative and it can take some time to get to grips with what is a positive for you... I found that the clearblue ones, with the smilies were idiot-proof enough for me to cope with but they are a bit more expensive. So, directly to answer your question, the dark line could easily have been your positive if it was close to the colour of the control line but it is also possible to have an LH surge a few days before the proper surge that triggers ovulation so it could have been that. Either way I'd go and enjoy yourself if I was you! 

x


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi punk, 
with opk the test line has to be as dark if not darker than the control line to be positive. If it is lighter it is not a positive result. try looking at peeonastick.com they have pictures i found it helpful. goodluck :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Punk,

RE the opks I use to get a `surge in` about 5 days before my positive so each time I did an opk the second line got darker each time until I got my very clear positive when the second line is as dark or darker than the control line (it is unmistakable!) Then after my positive I would get a `surge out` for about 3-4 days afterwards until the second line disappeared totally. I never use to get a second line at other points in the month but I do know b/c ladies carry LH naturally in there bodies some ladies always get a second line!

If you got an almost positive but then the next test was barely there you may well have missed your surge in the middle...this happened to me a few months ago. I use to test once a day at about 11.00am! I got my almost positive this one day and then when I tested the prescending day my surge had really faded I worked out that had I done another test at say tea-time the previous day I would have had my very clear positive so from then onwards I tested twice a day 11.00-11.30am and about 5.30-6.00pm after that I never missed my surge! Also dont wait until you get a very clear positive, once you know you are almost there get :sex: so that :spermy: is there ready once eggy is released!

Hope this helps also check out peeonastick.com


----------



## Sweet_Alida

southerngal2 said:


> punkinluv said:
> 
> 
> literally just signed up on babyandbump this morning... and my husband and i are really hoping that this cycle is going to be the one.
> we lost our first baby in may of this year at 6 weeks 3 days. we started trying one month after everything happened, as soon as my doctor said we could. no luck so far, but we're hopeful.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> also.. can anyone help me to understand my opk results?
> i started using them on thursday, the second line was faint, almost non existant, the next day the line was a little darker, and the next was pretty dark, but not as dark as the control line. then yesterday the line went back to being almost non existant.. idk.. :shrug:this is the first time i've ever used one, and i really don't know what to make of it. i'm a lil green in this area.
> 
> That's exactly what happens to me when I use them! I never got a positive one.
> I started using a CBFM this month, they say that they are more acurate. You might want to try that.Click to expand...

I could never determine when those things were positive and when they were not so I used the digital OPK's that showed a happy face when they were positive. Good Luck I hope that helps some.


I'm about to leave to go to my pre-op appt. Thanks for all the well wishes. Be back on in a few days.


----------



## southerngal2

Praying for you Sweet!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

I just wanted to stop by and say hi and see how everyone is. I hope you're all doing well. 

I think I'm officially in the 1WW so we shall have to see what my body has chosen to do this month. Hopefully, hopefully. We never know! 

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone. 

x


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sending you loads of :dust:, Laura!! The 1ww is harder than the 2ww, but we're sending loads of PMA your way!! We need another :bfp: around here :dance:


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks Isi! I really appreciate that. 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Laura hon :dust:


----------



## Groovychick

Hello girls. How are we all doing? :hi:


----------



## southerngal2

good luck laura! :dust:


----------



## punkinluv

i'm soooo hoping that this cycle will be it!!! :thumbup:

i lost my first baby in may, and have been trying desperately ever since.:(:cry:

baby dust!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Ladies :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi Groovy. We're good....just continuing this TTC (or LTTC in my case :haha:) journey. How have you been? I see you have 2 more days to go before testing. Have you POAS yet? Good luck hun.

Sending loads of good vibes to all those in the 2ww waiting or waiting to o. I am mega ready to update the number of :bfp:s we have already!!

:hug:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hello Ladies! Surgery went good. Doc said he was able to open my tubes up and got rid of a lot of endo tissue that could've been interfering with TTC. He said we need to get busy TTC this will hopefully be all I need to get preggo! But if we don't get pregnant in the next 2-3 months he would think about starting some fertility drugs because of my age. But he said my ovaries and tubes look great now. Finger's crossed the surgery will be a success! 
Good Luck Laura and Groovy I hope you gals get your BFP this cycle! 
Isi I am so excited to hopefully get our BFP in October! That would be great!
Madly how are you doing? Feeling good? When do you get your first scan?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That is soooo awesome, Sweet_Alida :hugs:. Wow, so you better get :sex: then!!! Looking forward to being bump buddies!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

So glad your surgery went well Sweet_Alida! Can't wait to see your :bfp:!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Sweet_Alida :hugs: So glad to see you're back and things went well. 

Some more BFPs would be great. I think I need to update my ticker as I seem to have all the signs that I'm only just Ov'ing now, despite being pretty convinced I ov'ed more than a week ago. 

So, I'm back to the TWW and not the 1WW as I thought! :sigh: 

I hope everyone is feeling good at the moment. 

GL Groovy for the next couple of days, I really hope AF stays away for you. 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Ladies. Today is my 10 year anniversary but the doctor said I can't :sex: for a few more days! Too bad for dh wish I didn't have to have the surgery yesterday I wanted to celebrate our anniversary but we can do that next week when I'm feeling better.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, happy 10th anniversary hun :hugs: :cake:. Wishing you many many more :wine:

Laura, I fee your pain hun! This ovulating thing can sometimes do your head in. Just make sure you get enough :sex: in to cover your bases....good luck hun!

When do you test, Southern?

:hugs: Madly. Hope you and the baby are doing great!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Doesn't look like I'll be testing this month Isi. I can feel:witch: coming on.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, Southern :hugs:. Let's keep up the PMA, okay? Hopefully, she isn't on her way. Wishing you all the very very best!


----------



## southerngal2

Stupid :witch: just showed up. :(

Well I guess it's ok. Now I get to do my CD3 blood work this weekend. And get my DH's SA done. Hopefully we can find out what's going on. Once we get the results we'll get in to see the FS.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sweet_Alida hon I am so glad that things went well for you with your surgery :kiss: I have been thinking about you! Praying you will be joining me real soon in 1st tri :thumbup:

I am ok today Ladies thanks for asking....I am getting a little more anxious everyday to have my 1st scan :( my 1st MW appointment is a week on monday so hopefully I wont have to wait much longer for my scan appointment!

Goodluck ladies for this cycle :dust: and hugs to those ladies that :witch: got!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, so sorry about :witch:, Southern. I agree that you and your DH should do the necessary tests to see if there is anything wrong. I pray there isn't and it's only a matter of time for you 2. But in the off chance that there is, at least you can get started on Plan B. You're in my thoughts, hun :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks Isi.
Just found out I have to wait until next month to do my blood work. The lab will be closed this weekend for the holiday and the DR wants to make sure it's on CD3, she said CD 2 will not do.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Not to worry hun. Just kick back and relax and watch this cycle fly by. If it's CD3, then its gotta be CD3. Good luck sweetie...and do try to enjoy your Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern I'm sorry about AF showing up. I am also sorry you have to wait on the blood work. That is not fun having to wait. I hope you don't have to worry about the bloodwork next month I hope you get your BFP instead! Good Luck and keep us posted.:hug:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Southern I'm sorry about AF showing up. I am also sorry you have to wait on the blood work. That is not fun having to wait. I hope you don't have to worry about the bloodwork next month I hope you get your BFP instead! Good Luck and keep us posted.:hug:


Wouldn't that be wonderful!?! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

me too southern hon = :bfp: everything happens for a reason and the lab delay may just be that :kiss:


----------



## rustyswife828

I'm on CD 3 and I really feel like this is my month! My last cycle was almost 53 days long until I started taking this supplement now my :witch: is back to normal and my last cycle lasted 25 days! Yoohoo! So now I'm soo :yipee: about seeing if I ovulate this month! So here's to a :bfp: for us lovely ladies out there!

Keep that PMA going! :happydance:


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks ladies! :hugs:

Rustyswife-- good luck! :dust:


----------



## rustyswife828

Thanks girl!

I hope you get that :bfp: this month :hugs:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

This is our month Ashley!!! We are gonna get that BFP for sure!! I know it's coming soon


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, 

Just dropping in to see how we're all feeling. I hope you're having a great Saturday so far (if it is Saturday where you are!) 

I'm trying hard to keep up the PMA this month so if anyone needs a little extra, holler my way... 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

lauraclili said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just dropping in to see how we're all feeling. I hope you're having a great Saturday so far (if it is Saturday where you are!)
> 
> I'm trying hard to keep up the PMA this month so if anyone needs a little extra, holler my way...
> 
> x

I can use a little extra right now. I am hurting really bad this morning not sure if I just did too much yesterday or what. I just keep telling myself the surgery will be worth it when I get that BFP! But today it's hard to think about that. My family had to go home and my husband is leaving soon so it's just me and Alida and I'm not sure I'm ready to lug her around yet. She weighs 24lbs! Sorry feeling a little down today. 
Good Luck ladies hope we all join Madly soon and get our BFP's!!
Madly how are you feeling? Can't wait to hear about your scan. Did the hospital ever give you an answer on the wee that you took in? Just wondering if you had to take more or if it showed up positive for them the first time?


----------



## Mum2miller

hi all, 
hope everyone is well:thumbup:, i was speaking to my OB the other day and she has said if still no :bfp: this month that next month i can try clomid. are some of you ladies already on clomid? if so how do you find it, is it helping/working? side effects? This is only c#3 ttc again after losing my son so its still very early and im not sure if i should wait a few more cycles before trying fertility drugs. Also i read that grapefruit juice can help CM?? :confused: 
Does it?? Goodluck to all you ladies about to OV and POAS!!! Hopefully this is the month :dust: and :hugs: to those with a :bfn: keep up the PMA for next month :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lauraclili

Oh Sweet_Alida, I hope you're not feeling too awful! :hugs: 

You can definitely have some of my PMA, as much as you need and if possible try and take it easy and not do too much today. 

Hi Mum2miller, sorry I don't have any answers about clomid but I have heard from people on here that grapefruit juice does make a difference to CM... 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thank you Laura I am feeling better tonight, went ahead and took a pain pill was trying not too but pain was too bad. Thanks also for offering up some of your PMA! :) I'll take some if you don't mind! My dh leaves Tues for a few days and I'm afraid if I am feeling up to :sex: that we will miss the mark due to him being gone. I hadn't really planned on TTC this month anyway figure it best to heal and start again in October. 

Mum2Miller- I have heard that orange juice and grapefruit juice both help with CM, but don't quote me on that. I am going to try both! LOL!!! Sorry to hear about your son I have no words..:( It must be so hard. Good Luck TTC this is a great thread the ladies are very supportive and have become my family! :flower:


----------



## Mum2miller

Thanks sweet hope your feeling better, try not to stress to much about DH being away maybe best to let yourself heal then try in october... easier said than done i know. Im happy to try anything and everything so ill be drinking grapefruit juice by the bottle. Keep up the PMA :hugs: and dust to you all :dust:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Mum2miller said:


> hi all,
> hope everyone is well:thumbup:, i was speaking to my OB the other day and she has said if still no :bfp: this month that next month i can try clomid. are some of you ladies already on clomid? if so how do you find it, is it helping/working? side effects? This is only c#3 ttc again after losing my son so its still very early and im not sure if i should wait a few more cycles before trying fertility drugs. Also i read that grapefruit juice can help CM?? :confused:
> Does it?? Goodluck to all you ladies about to OV and POAS!!! Hopefully this is the month :dust: and :hugs: to those with a :bfn: keep up the PMA for next month :dust: :dust: :dust:

Just finished taking my first round of Clomid. no side-effects here...so I got lucky...I took it at night to make sure I didn't get any or lessened their effect.
Still only CD9 for me...so I'll test for OV soon and hopefully find out if I get a BFP by month end.
I've also been drinking grapefruit juice because the CLomid can dry you out...and I've stayed nice and 'moist'...sorry if tmi...
best of luck with whatever you decide to do. i'll keep you posted with any more info as I progress through this cycle =)


----------



## Mum2miller

Born2BeAMommy said:


> Mum2miller said:
> 
> 
> hi all,
> hope everyone is well:thumbup:, i was speaking to my OB the other day and she has said if still no :bfp: this month that next month i can try clomid. are some of you ladies already on clomid? if so how do you find it, is it helping/working? side effects? This is only c#3 ttc again after losing my son so its still very early and im not sure if i should wait a few more cycles before trying fertility drugs. Also i read that grapefruit juice can help CM?? :confused:
> Does it?? Goodluck to all you ladies about to OV and POAS!!! Hopefully this is the month :dust: and :hugs: to those with a :bfn: keep up the PMA for next month :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Just finished taking my first round of Clomid. no side-effects here...so I got lucky...I took it at night to make sure I didn't get any or lessened their effect.
> Still only CD9 for me...so I'll test for OV soon and hopefully find out if I get a BFP by month end.
> I've also been drinking grapefruit juice because the CLomid can dry you out...and I've stayed nice and 'moist'...sorry if tmi...
> best of luck with whatever you decide to do. i'll keep you posted with any more info as I progress through this cycle =)Click to expand...

Thank, hopefully this is your month!! keep me posted! babydust :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies 

I am so sorry I havent been around much in the last few days :( I have been feeling so tired after work I havent had much energy to do anything except sleep :) I have really really struggled to keep my eye open so much that I have stopped getting my normal relaxing bath after work and have showered instead for fear of falling asleep in the bath :(

It was my beautiful god-daughters christening yesterday :wohoo: and it was truly a great day....the venue was really nice where we had the party, the service was gorgeous and she looked so sweet....the sun was shining and all the children had fun playing on the bouncy castle we had hired :) I was exhausted last night though :dohh: 


Sending lots of :dust: your way ladies!

Sweet_Alida hon so sorry to hear your still feeling a little under the weather sending you a virtual :hug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Awww, so sorry to read you've been poorly, Sweet_Alida :hugs:. Hope this long weekend was a relaxing one for you.

And thanks so much for sharing the PMA, Laura :hugs:. Sometimes, we run a bit low, so it's good to have a boost. How are you sweetie? Going to ignore your ticker and ask how many dpo you reckon you are today. Good luck hunnie!

Mum2Miller.....I've used clomid twice, and I really didn't have any noticeable side effects....except the dried up CM. But yeah, grapefruit juice does a world of good.....as well as the cough syrup (I forget the name). Good luck this cycle, babes.

Good luck also Rustyswife and Born2beamommy :thumbup:

Southern, sending lots of hugs your way. I agree with the girls that it would be awesome for you to get your :bfp: before your appointment next cycle. I really pray that's what you're blessed with :hugs:

Madly, glad you're doing great. 8 weeks already!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Isi hon :kiss:

:wohoo: 5 days to go!


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya, 

Thanks for your thoughts Isi. I'm fine - long day at work. I'm now pretty certain that I ov'ed on 2nd Sept so I guess that puts me at about 4dpo? Something like that. 

I'm going to go and change my ticker though because I'm pretty certain that it's wrong... 

How are you doing? 

PMA and :hugs: to all. 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Feeling much better today! Went to the Zoo with the family, what fun that is! Thanks for all the well wishes and PMA ladies it has really helped! 
Good Luck everyone for this cycle. Still waiting to see if I am going to TTC or wait until October. Doc said if I feel up to it that it's fine...ssssooooo we will see if I do or not!:)
I don't have any OPK's so not even sure when I am going to "O" since the surgery can mess with my cycle. 
Best of Luck Laura Can't wait to see your tests!! 
Madly sorry your feeling so tired. Get your rest! Yeah for 8 Weeks already!!


----------



## lauraclili

New ticker - finally! 

Here's hoping! 

Glad you're feeling better todat Sweet_Alida - I haven't been to a zoo in ages. We went to the aquarium when we were on holiday but it's not really the same thing. Sounds fun though! 

Fingers crossed on the ov'ing if you want it. Take your time though and know that you're up to it! 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

lauraclili said:


> New ticker - finally!
> 
> Here's hoping!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better todat Sweet_Alida - I haven't been to a zoo in ages. We went to the aquarium when we were on holiday but it's not really the same thing. Sounds fun though!
> 
> Fingers crossed on the ov'ing if you want it. Take your time though and know that you're up to it!
> 
> x

Thanks Laura and I like your new ticker! 
I am really thinking about what is best and I think I'm going to wait. It's hard though. I am so anxious to get back to TTC! I don't want to miss my chance! Good Luck with your testing! I am looking forward to your BFP!!! Good Luck! FX'd....:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

The Zoo trip Sweet_Alida sounds like a lot of fun :) We must take DS....we have taken him to knowsley which is a safari park you drive thru but we keep meaning to take him to chester zoo but have never quite got around to it :dohh:

Glad to hear you are feeling so much better and thinking about TTC :wohoo: cant wait to see your :bfp:

Loving the new ticker Laura :)

Goodluck Ladies :dust:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida - I'm so glad to hear you're feeling better.

Isi--Thanks, :hugs: to you to.

Hope everyone is doing ok today.

:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Southern hon how are you?

I have been fighting off the :sick:ness and think I have just found the ultimate cure.....homemade gingerbread.....I just made a batch and it tastes like pure heaven and my :sick:ness has gone :)


----------



## southerngal2

Hi Madly! I'm doing good. Just waiting for O so I can try again!

Sorry you're feeling sick. I've heard that ginger is great for nausea, glad it's working for you.
I'm loving your ticker! You have a little raspberry now! :)


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, 

Just a quickie to say hi - I hope you're all tip-top this evening. 

That's all! 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: thank you southern.....I had mash and fish in butter sauce for tea, its the 1st time I have been able to eat properly and I really enjoyed it :)

Goodluck for this cycle hon :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly sorry your feeling ill. Glad the gingerbread helped. 
Isi how are you doing?
How is everyone else doing?

Funny thing...my daughter who is 18mo just brought me a bowl and said"hat" then her play beads to put around my neck! Too funny! She is so cute.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey girls! Having a rough day. Just found out my daddy is in the hospital and took a turn for the worst. My sister went to see him today and texted me a pic of him he doesn't look good his oxygen sats are in the 80's! They don't think he has long left. I'm sad but in a weird way we didn't have a close relationship....long story that I will spare everyone, let's just say he wasn't the model father. Anyway......I've started having more pain tonight too, prob have to take a pain pill I think I over did it at the zoo yesterday? :( Sorry for the downer post just needed to tell my girls. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Mum2miller

Sweet, sorry to hear about your Dad :hugs: even if the relationship is not very close the thought of losing someone is always very difficult. Thats no good about your pain either seems like your just having a rough old time atm. Hope your feeling better soon. :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, so sorry to read about your Dad, Sweet_Alida. So very sorry. It's hard to lose someone close, even if the relationship wasn't too close. Thinking of you in this difficult time :hugs:. Also sorry you're still in pain. Just try to get some rest, okay hun.

I'm okay. Just counting down till my pre-IVF assessment.

Hope everyone's great!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

So sorry to hear about your dad Sweet_Alida hon :hugs: take a pain pill and try to get some rest.....not always easy I know :kiss:

I am terribly :sick: today am not sure if its all day morning sickness or I have a bug festering.....I woke up at 7am to get ready for the school run but ended up going back to bed and letting DH re-arrange his work travel arrangements to take DS instead. We had already pre-arranged for DS to go to MIL`s after school for tea anyway so I have been able to rest up! I must have needed the rest b/c I slept until 11.30am. I have had a can of tomato soup for lunch b/c it was all I could muster up the energy to do but feel dreadful! I dont know if its my ickle beanie causing bother :) or if I am ill, If I wasnt pregnant I would certainly think I have a bug! :( Sorry for the rant ladies!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Ladies for the support. Feeling better about things today, just tired little peanut didn't sleep a wink that is usually what happens the first night daddy is gone and her routine is thrown off :(. 
Isi I am patiently waiting with you can't wait for you to start treatment! GL! :dust:
Madly I am so sorry that you are so :sick:. Hard to say if it's your little beanie or a bug? Either way take it easy and try and keep some fluids down so you don't get worse. I hope this passes soon. 
Mum2Miller thanks for the kind words and support. I love all you guys you always make me feel so much better!
I hope all the other ladies are doing fine!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks hon :hugs:

It seems to pass and then come back :dohh: b/c I never had MS with DS I have nothing to compare it too either I just know I feel shocking right now :(

Guess a few of us are on downers right now :kiss:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet--so sorry to hear about your dad. And I'm sorry you're in pain. Take it easy, you need to rest and heal up.

Madly--Sorry you are feeling ill too. Take it easy and keep trying the ginger hun.

Isi--Can't wait to hear how everything goes! I know you must be getting excited!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry you're feeling poorly today, Madly :hugs:. Just try to take it easy, hun.

Aww, your daughter sounds like a Daddy's girl, Sweet_Alida.....bless :D. Sending you tons of :dust:

Thanks Southern :hugs:. I'm excited but scared at the same time :wacko:. Believing in God to take control. How are you today hun?


----------



## southerngal2

I'm doing good Isi. Watching my CMFB so I can try again! Hope I get a peak this month.
God will answer our prayers, I know he will! Why don't you come on over to our TTC Prayer thread. I know lots of ladies there that will send prayers your way!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, I didn't know there's a TTC Prayer thread. The only Christian thread I know of is the F.A.I.T.H thread. What's the link?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:thumbup: great idea Southern come on over Isi!


----------



## southerngal2

TTC Prayer Thread


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Do you mind if I jump over too? Sounds like a very special and inspiring thread.


----------



## southerngal2

Come on over Sweet! 
So sorry I didn't tell all of you about it a long time ago!
We have 8 :bfp: 's so far!


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya everyone, 

I hope you are all ok. Just dropping in to say hello and see how you all are. 

Isi, how's it going? 

Sweet_Alida - how are you feeling today? Much better, I hope! 

Madly, how's the morning sickness going? 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Laura how are you hon?

Well not so bad today thank you :) I have eaten some cereal, two cheese sandwichs (four slices of bread :)) some grapes and a banana and I feel really really good right now best I have felt all week infact :wohoo: I started wearing my maternity jeans today too :yipee: my reg jeans have started to get too comfy and with the MS I thought best to avoid any pressure on my stomach :thumbup: there are exactly the same make and colour as my reg jeans too which is great except they have maternity panels!


----------



## lauraclili

Brilliant news. I'm glad you're feeling better today and Mat jeans sound perfect. 

I'm fine thanks. Just still WAITING! This has got to be my longest 2WW ever! Although it's not really, it's just doing my head in a bit! 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So comfy hon :)

I used to have x2 2ww so I know how that def feels hon....I ov cd20 so all that wait and then 11/12 days lp too :dohh: 7dpo is good going though not long now :dust:


----------



## lauraclili

Thank goodness!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey Laura...Not long before you can test! Good Luck and FX'd you get your BFP! Here take my :dust:!!!! :)


----------



## lauraclili

Thank you Sweet_Alida. Testing this month seems to have been a LONG time coming! 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

MADLYTTC said:


> :wave: Laura how are you hon?
> 
> Well not so bad today thank you :) I have eaten some cereal, two cheese sandwichs (four slices of bread :)) some grapes and a banana and I feel really really good right now best I have felt all week infact :wohoo: I started wearing my maternity jeans today too :yipee: my reg jeans have started to get too comfy and with the MS I thought best to avoid any pressure on my stomach :thumbup: there are exactly the same make and colour as my reg jeans too which is great except they have maternity panels!

Madly I'm glad your feeling better. Yay! for maternity pants! They truely are the best! I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Sweet_Alida you too hon :kiss:

I love them I have them on again today and they are so comfy :wohoo: I had a little mishap though after washing them yesterday the elastic expander things disappeared inside the waistband but with a little help from my mum and a good few pokes with a pair of scissors we carefully managed to retrieve the elasticated ends and secure in place :dohh: I wont unfasten them before washing them again silly me :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly that is too funny! I think that could only happen to you! LOL! Glad your feeling better hun! :happydance:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

So I bought my daughter a Witch's costume yesterday for Halloween. I figured if she had the witch costume on maybe I wouldn't get hit by her(AF)! LOL!!! It's a dang cute costume too I'll have to post pics for ya! 
Good Luck! Hopefully my plan works and the :witch: stays away for all of us!


----------



## MommyWishes4

I'm VERY determined that this month is the month! I really just want the TWW to be over, when it's barely begun! If AF doesn't visit me as scheduled on the 24th, the pregnancy test will be taken the next morning. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

MommyWishes4 said:


> I'm VERY determined that this month is the month! I really just want the TWW to be over, when it's barely begun! If AF doesn't visit me as scheduled on the 24th, the pregnancy test will be taken the next morning. Fingers crossed!!

Good Luck Mommy! I see in your siggy that you've been cancer free since 07. if you don't mind me asking what kind of cancer did you have? I'm glad your healthy and ready to TTC!! FX'd the :witch: stays away!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Well guys I think I'm out for good :(. My daughter had a really bad day today(with her breathing) and my dh freaked a little. She is alright just so you know but that is what happens she has her good weeks then bam a horrible day. He is not convinced that her lung disease is NOT hereditary and he said he can't do this to another child. I understand his fears I have them as well, but I also believe that God wouldn't give us another "sick" child if it was a genetic problem which all the docs have said it is NOT! I have so many emotions right now...mad, anger, hurt, sad, and many more, however if dh isn't ready or doesn't want another baby I have to respect his feelings. Maybe in the future sometime he will change his mind(however, he needs to hurry as I'm not getting any younger!) He won't even talk with me about it right now he is angry at me for wanting another baby. He said "why are you being so irresponsible in wanting to bring another child into this world to have to suffer like Alida. Have you forgotten all she has gone thru and have you forgotten all the extra work she is on a daily basis?" He also said "How selfish of you to want another baby when Alida needs your time to stay healthy and to grow up strong." I was hurt and shocked. I thought he was on board, he wanted me to get the surgery! He mentioned on more than one occassion that he wants to try for a boy! He has told me he wants another baby! I was at a loss, but he is right in some regards. She does take a lot of extra energy with her meds and oxygen. When Alida gets sick she gets VERY Sick! I think she scared him today and it made him scared. I hope he rethinks things and changes his mind. I'm not sure I am okay with not at least trying for Number 2. I believe the doctors when they say it's NOT hereditary and it was just bad luck. I have Faith in the Lord that everything would be fine with the next baby. I am not going to lie, if he won't even talk about TTC with me in the next few days/weeks and come to some kind of compromise I'm not sure where this takes us. He expects me to just drop my dream of having 2 babies just like that and that isn't fair. I'm trying to be sympathetic to his feelings as she did give us a big scare today, but what about MY feelings? Sorry for the long post just needed to rant and get some advice. I don't want to hold a grudge against my husband for not wanting a second child. I don't want this to tear us apart and I'm not sure I can let this go and give in to his demands. I always give in to HIS wants and dreams and demands and I always let him decide and make the big decisions. I mean afterall I pick my battles and somethings are just not worth fighting over...but this one is MY decision. I could be the type of person that just didn't take the birthcontrol that he "demanded" I start taking again and just tell him I was taking it, but then I'd always know that I lied to him and that isn't the way I want to get pregnant. I want him to Want a baby as bad as me. Sorry....Thanks ladies for listening. :(


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya Sweet, 

I'm so sorry you've had this horrible conversation with your DH. :hugs: 

If you ever want someone to talk to, just ask. 

I don't want to stick my nose in where it's not wanted but I just wanted to reply to some of the things you said in your post. Ignore me if I'm sticking my nose in where it's not wanted... 

From reading what you've written, I'd say that your DH is reacting to today's situation and he's scared by what happened and has lashed out at you, probably because you're the easiest (and by that I mean closest and most available) target. I am sure that he doesn't mean to be mean and I'm sure that he doesn't really think those things that he said to you. :hugs: again. Afterall, as you say, he wanted you to have the surgery that you've had, was wanting to try for a boy and he has been behind you up to this point. 

Remember, you wouldn't have got to this point if you hadn't have both been on board with it, even if you haven't overtly discussed it. 

Don't let it upset your relationship with your DH - you're together for a reason and I know that TTC can be horrible, emotional and bl**dy hard work at times, and clearly there are some other stresses in your life at the moment that can cloud the water even more, particularly when something scary happens, but you have a past and a present and a future together. (Sorry, that was a long and horribly complicated sentence!) 

I'm sure that if you talk it out with him, even if you have to wait a couple of days, and you let him know what you have written here (i.e. the fact that you know the possible disadvantages but that you still strongly want to have the opportunity to try) that he will be more reasonable at looking at your side. You have a right to feel the way that you do! 

I hope you don't mind me saying these things. 

More :hugs: Sweet. 

:flower: 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Laura thank you. I don't feel like your sticking your nose in at all, if I didn't want "help" and an outsiders view of the situation I wouldn't have turned to you:) I know you guys will let me know if I'm being unreasonable(in a nice way of course:)). I agree I think this weekend really scared him, I see her sick like this more than he does and being a nurse didn't scare me like it did him. She is doing fine after a few breathing treatments and some steroids, but I understand it Scared him. We will talk again when things settle down. You are so right a lot is going on right now in my life....My dad died last night:(:cry: so TTC is on the back burner for right now while I figure out how to fly to the funeral and get someone to watch my daughter. Lots to figure out right now and lots of grief around me right now. 
Thanks again, you were a ton of support! Thank You. 
P.S. you can have my :dust: again we are not going to need it for awhile:)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Sweet_Alida I am so sorry you are going through this right now :hugs: So sorry about your Dad I hope you can get someone to take Alida so you can fly out hon. I wanted to say i understand your circumstances regarding Alidas illness are totally different to my circumstances but I wanted to say that I understand your passion to have at least #2 and also your frustration with DH`s reluctance :hugs: It has taken me over 3yrs to persuade DH to try for #2 and deep in my heart although I love him so much and we only married last year I knew in my heart I was meant to be a mummy again and I knew that if DH didnt want this too it might mean us not being together in the future. Men are funny creatures at the best of times :) and men scare much easilier than us women.....I think once everything has settled down you such have a serious heart to heart with DH and explain to him how exactly you are feeling!

Hon you know where I am if you need me :kiss: I am sending you all my love right now!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So very sorry you're going through this, Sweet_Alida :hugs:. I'm sure your DH will soon come around. I hope Alida feels much better now. Praying for you hun :hugs:

Hi Mummywishes! Praying you get blessed with a baby very soon.....and congrats on being cancer free for 3 years :hugs:

Madly, Laura, Southern.....hope you guys are all great!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Ladies! I fly out in the morning for the funeral. This will be the first time I have ever left my daughter and I'm going to be gone for 3 days! Wow I'm not sure what I"m more sad about my dad's passing or leaving my baby! It's something I have to do for closure for me though. 
Well my dh and I have decided to WTT. I'm not sure how long this will last but with all the stresses in our life right now and with all the stuff going on I can not in good faith try to add another stress! I am not going back on the pill we are just going to try the rhthym method which isn't 100% so if we have an oops then that was Gods doing and we will welcome the "oops" with open arms! I am at peace with that decision and we know we can't wait too long or I will have to have another surgery but we have a few months to play with. I think since we just put a downpayment on a 10,000 dollar barn for my daughters horses and goats we want to buy that maybe we should wait a couple of months to add to our expenses. We have so much more we want to buy(tractor, 4wheelers, outdoor playset for alida, a minivan and more) so we need a few months to save a little money! I'm going back to work next month or the end of this month so once I get established in a job I think that will be an ideal time. We will see. Until then I am at peace with this decision and thank you so much for the support! I truely love all of you! And here is my :dust: for all you fine ladies!!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida- I'm so sorry about your dad. :hugs:
And I'm sure it'll all work out. I agree with Laura, I think your DH got scared and took it all out on you with the things he said.

Isi- How'd your assesment go?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks for asking, Southern. It's actually rescheduled to tomorrow, as AF didn't show early enough. CD12 for you....almost ovulation time. Good luck!!


----------



## southerngal2

Isi Buttercup said:


> Thanks for asking, Southern. It's actually rescheduled to tomorrow, as AF didn't show early enough. CD12 for you....almost ovulation time. Good luck!!

Thanks. Got my first high on CBFM this morning. Time to attack DH! ;)


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

How's everyone feeling? I'm super tired but then I've not been sleeping well and it's been a massive day at work today. I have absolutely nothing to report - AT ALL! So, I'm just going to wait a few more days and see what happens. 

Sweet_Alida, I'm glad that you are feeling better. I hope that the funeral offers you some kind of closure and that you'll be able to move on a little with a continuing sense of peace. Any time you need someone, just ask. 

Madly, how was the scan? I hope it all went well and you were able to catch a glimpse of your little beany. 

Isi, good luck tomorrow. I hope it goes really well. 

Southern, hooray for CBFM highs. Get busy girl! 

Anyway, enough from me. 

Hope you're all well. 

Super :dust: everyone. 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks everyone for the support and I am truely sorry for being so "poor me" these last few days, very selfish of me...Sorry:(.

Isi- Wow I didn't realize you appt was so close...good luck tomorrow! FX'd things go as planned.

Madly- when was your scan? I totally missed that. Wow I have been out of it! How did it go?

Southern- YAY! Glad you finally got a High! Get busy :sex:!! You don't need to see a FS! Good Luck Girl!! 

Laura- are you going to test soon? Your ticker says 2 days until testing but I wouldn't be able to wait that long! I can't wait to see your BFP. Any symptoms???

Good luck everyone have a GREAT week! thanks for all your support like I said you are truely the best!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Sweet, 

No, zero symptoms this end. I'm determined that I'm going to hold out. I figure that I've been waiting this long I can cope another couple of days. 

Hope this is it but who knows!? 

x


----------



## southerngal2

Fingers crossed for you Laura! :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Sweet_Alida glad you and DH talked and agreed on a TTC plan :hugs: I hope god blesses you with a `oops` :winkwink: Goodluck flying out to your dads funeral I will be thnking about you :hugs:

Isi when is your assesment rescheduled too :shrug: is it today? Goodluck cant wait for an update!

Goodluck Laura and Southern

Ladies I didnt have a scan yesterday but had my 1st Midwife appointment :dance: it was really great :) My Midwife is a really lovely lady and I spent over an hour with her! She filled out oodles of paperwork and forms so I can be booked into my local hospital for delivery and she has also referred me for my 1st scan....I should get my app through the post in the next couple of days :wohoo: She took bloods for various screening and also had a go at listening to babys heartbeat with a doppler but b/c I am only 9wks it was hard to pick up :dohh: She will try again at my next appointment :) She dates me as my ticker and my EDD is 16th April 2011


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's so lovely, Madly. I'm so glad you have a lovely Midwife....and YAY for 16th April!!! Good luck with the scan in a few weeks.

Good luck, Laura! Have everything crossed for you.

Sweet_Alida....thinking of you!

Southern......sending you tons of :dust:

I just got back from the Clinic....got my bloodwork done, but the other tests will be run next week. Glad to finally have gotten started!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Isi :hugs:

So glad to hear your treatment has started :)


----------



## southerngal2

Isi--So glad you have gotten started! Praying for you hun.

:dust: to all!


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks Isi! I'm hoping and praying that God will bless me this month. 

I'm so glad that your IVF meeting was ok - I was thinking about you today. I hope that it is a short journey for you; one that leads straight towards your BFP. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Sweet_Alida, I'm thinking about you and sending all my strength to you at this difficult time. 

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sweet_Alida said:


> MommyWishes4 said:
> 
> 
> I'm VERY determined that this month is the month! I really just want the TWW to be over, when it's barely begun! If AF doesn't visit me as scheduled on the 24th, the pregnancy test will be taken the next morning. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Good Luck Mommy! I see in your siggy that you've been cancer free since 07. if you don't mind me asking what kind of cancer did you have? I'm glad your healthy and ready to TTC!! FX'd the :witch: stays away!!!Click to expand...

 No, I don't mind. I found out I had ovarian cancer when I was 19 and lost an ovary. Since my doctors were never sure if it would affect my fertility and getting pregnant, my fingers are crossed that my TTC journey will be a quick one!



Isi Buttercup said:


> Hi Mummywishes! Praying you get blessed with a baby very soon.....and congrats on being cancer free for 3 years :hugs:

 Thank you!! That means a lot - I could use all the prayers I can get!


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi Mommywishes, i just read you ttc journey, i hope this is a short stay for you here in TTC land. Im 4 DPO so our cycles are close. Goodluck!! I fell first cycle with DS. praying this is our month for :bfp:'s :dust:


----------



## MommyWishes4

Mum2miller said:


> Hi Mommywishes, i just read you ttc journey, i hope this is a short stay for you here in TTC land. Im 4 DPO so our cycles are close. Goodluck!! I fell first cycle with DS. praying this is our month for :bfp:'s :dust:


Thanks for the encouragement! Hope we can get those :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hi Ladies! I'm back from the funeral...very glad to be home. How is everyone?

Isi-Glad the ball is finally rolling for you.good Luck!!!

Madly- Yay for your Appt. I am glad your doing great.

Southern- FX'd for you this cycle! Good Luck

Laura- any update? Have you tested? Haven't read thru any threads yet. Good Luck.

Good Luck to all the other ladies this cycle too....Mummy2miller and all the others! :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Sweet_Alida hon :hugs:

Glad you are back.....how are things?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Welcome back, Sweet_Alida. Hope everything went well :hugs:

Laura hun....thinking of you. I hope the :witch: has stayed well clear of you.

Wishing you loads of luck Southern, MumtoMiller amd Mommywishes :hugs:

How are you doing Madly? Hope the MS has reduced now :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Welcome back, Sweet_Alida! Hope everything went well. :hugs:

How is everyone today?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Thanks for asking Isi :hugs: my MS has gotten somewhat better but I seem to be getting real nasty heartburn yuck :) Wouldnt change it though hon....I am 10wks tomorrow ladies I cant believe how quickly it has flown. Wish me luck I am telling my boss tomorrow :wacko: I think I may need to call a first aider when he collapses with shock :rofl:


----------



## southerngal2

Madly I love your ticker! "don't tell mommy that I've learned to flip people off"
That's too funny!
:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I just read it to DH and he laughed too!


----------



## mamadonna

quarter of the way there now madly :thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

I think af is here! 11 days early? What in the world? :(


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh no southern :hugs:

Thank you mamadonna :hugs:

Well I told my boss and the conversation went a bit like this.........

Him - `you wanted to talk with me!`
Me - (whilst sitting down!) `yes I have something to tell you!`
Him - (whilst sort of hovering using the back of the chair opposite to hold him up with a very worried look on his face) `Whats wrong?`
Me - `You might like to sit down!`
Him - `Why it is the sit down sort of news?`
Me - `Sort of yes!`
Him - `Go on then!`
Me - `I`m Pregnant!`
Him - `OH MY GOD FOR F**KS SAKE YOUR KIDDING ME RIGHT?`
Me - `Thanks a bunch no of course I`m not kidding you!`
Him - `oh no am really sorry I didnt mean that the way it sounded.....congratulations of course! I was just thinking about things from my perspective!`

Then we talked about my EDD, mat leave, what I would like to do in way of my current position etc etc and he was really supportive :) Funny thing I joked to DH last night that his reaction was worthy of an oscar :rofl: and you would have thought I had just told him he was going to be a father again himself :dohh: (he has two little girls both to different ladies both concieved on one night stands!) Makes me wonder what his reaction actually was when he was told he was going to be a father!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern I am so sorry. Do you still have your FS appt scheduled? Maybe they can help you out? :hug:

Madly that is too funny maybe you should've secretly recorded it and sent it into funny home videos! :rofl: Glad he is being supportive.

Larua how are you? Have you tested? Hopeing the :witch: is leaving you alone!

Isi thinking about you and getting excited about your next appt! :)

Mom2miller how are you doing?

Mommywishes hope your doing good.

:dust: to all!


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya, 

I hope you're all doing ok. I'm sorry that AF turned up Southern - that's a real bummer as it's so early! 

AF turned up absolutely on time for me so I'm moving on to net month. Had a minor melt-down with my DH about it and am now feeling quite positive and ready to move forward. Have been out and bought a CBFM so we'll see if that helps next month! 

Thinking of you all and sending lots of :hugs: and :dust: 

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sweet_Alida said:


> Mommywishes hope your doing good.
> 
> :dust: to all!

 Thanks, I'm doing okay. I have 5 days until AF is due and when I'm allowed to test. After weeks of FX'd and hoping, I'm now trying to calm down and say "just go with the flow." If it happens, WONDERFUL. If it doesn't, it'll work out. I'm ignoring every possible symptom (or trying to) and not staring eagerly at my tests anymore. I'm trying to gently lower my hopes from where they accidently skyrocketed to just to ease the pain if the results aren't what I've prayed for. 

So...I'm hanging in there!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies. Hope everyone is great.

Sweet_Alida....how are you doing? Hope Alida feels much better now. :hugs:

Madly, that was such a funny story about your boss. Such melodrama! Glad you're also feeling much better

Southern....are you sure it's AF?

Laura, so sorry about last cycle....but it's good that you're focused on this new cycle. Blowing you tons of :dust:

MumtoMiller, Mommywishes....everyone....wishing you all the very best!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi sweet, i am doing ok... My sister had her baby on friday, a little girl named Aaliyah Edith. She is beautiful but of course it has been a roller coaster of emotions for me but i am also just so happy for her that everything went safe and well. Im 9dpo... have been testing since 7dpo still all bfn not that im really expecting a bfp this early or at all to be honest! with Miller i had a bfp at 7dpo on a digital aswell! So i was hoping if i was to get a bfp it would be early. Oh well i am still keeping my fingers crossed ad praying, its in Gods hands now. How are you doing? did you end up ttc at all this month? I hope the funeral was as gentle for you as possible. Thinking of you xx 

:dust: to everyone!! it would be great to see some :bfp:


----------



## southerngal2

Well now I'm not sure what my body is doing. I thought AF had arrived but now I know it hasn't. I had light spotting for only that night and the next morning. Now it's totally gone. :huh:
I'm pretty sure it would have been too early for implantation spotting. 

Well I'm glad it wasn't AF! Not sure what it was. Why do our bodies have to play these awful tricks on us!?!

Sweet- I can't schedule the apointment until I have the blood work. I had to wait on the blood work because last cycle the timing fell on a holiday.

Madly--That's too funny. Sounds like your boss really depends on you at work.

Laua--Maybe you'll be like some other ladies on this site that get their :bfp: the first month using the cbfm!

:dust: all around!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

*Laura-* I am sorry that AF showed up. I'm glad you got you a monitor how exciting. I've been wanting to get one but now that we are WTTC I decided to wait on that too. I hope you only have to use that monitor one month then you can sell it to me! LOL!! Here's some dust blowing your way https://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af160/sweet_alida/babydust-2.gif

*Mommywishes*- Good luck with your testing!https://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af160/sweet_alida/stickybabydust.gif

*Mum2Miller*- sorry you had to go thru those emotions it must have been hard. I hope you get your BFP again soon and all goes well. As for me we are WTTC for now. However we are not really protecting if that makes sense? We have a lot going on right now. As for the funeral it was horrible. I'm not sure if anything more could've gone wrong. But it's done and over and I can move on.
https://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af160/sweet_alida/hug-11.gif

*Southern*- Wow what is going on with you? You are confusing me right now! I'm still hoping maybe you OV'd early and it was IB, but you say it can't be. Good Luck I really hope you don't have to go down the FS road if at all possible, but it's nice you have them to fall back on if needed! Good Luck.
https://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af160/sweet_alida/pouringdust.gif

*Isi*- Glad to know your doing alright. Thanks for keeping me in your prayers. I'm doing much better and starting to adjust to the WTTC it's almost relaxing to not think about TTC for awhile, but I have to admit it's hard not to think about it! 

*Madly*- glad your feeling better, I hope your boss can adjust to the news! :)


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya all, 

Thank you so much for all your kind messages. They really do mean a lot! 

Madly - you boss' response is just so funny! Glad you got him to sit down! 

Isi - Glad you are ok. When is your next appointment? What happens next in the process? Sorry I'm a bit clueless about IVF but I really hope it goes perfectly for you first time around. 

Sweet-Alida - I'm glad you're feeling ok. I'm sorry that you ared WTTC but at least you are waiting and not putting up without! I know that that probably doesn't help but you have been in my thoughts. 

Southern - It's a pain when your body does something unexpected isn't it?! Keep up the PMA - you never know. Hopefully next cycle will be OUR cycle! 

Mummywishes - Good luck when you are testing! 

Mum2Miller - How are you doing? I hope everything is ok at the moment. I am thinking of you, you have been in my prayers recently and I hope that you are blessed with your BFP soon. It must be a really difficult time with many mixed emotions. 

I hope you are all keeping well. I love the support I've got from this thread. Let's keep it up! 

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

I think I'm about to be officially "out" this month. AF is making her way here, I can feel it. :growlmad: I'm expecting her arrival either later today or tomorrow, so I won't even make it to my testing day. Ah, high hopes...

Good luck everyone! FX'd for a bunch of BFPs!


----------



## lauraclili

I'm sorry AF is on her way MommyWishes. Perhaps next month we can all be bump buddies, hey?!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

sorry to hear that Mommywishes. Maybe she won't show?! Good Luck. I agree Laura maybe we will all get October BFP's! I am hoping for an OOPPPS in October as I'm predicted a Boy for October conception! FX'd and Loads of :dust: to us all!


----------



## lauraclili

Hooray! This thread could do with some more ooops BFPs (or even carefully planned ones!) Madly needs some extra thread friends over there in 1st Trimester! 

x


----------



## MommyWishes4

Sweet_Alida said:


> sorry to hear that Mommywishes. Maybe she won't show?! Good Luck. I agree Laura maybe we will all get October BFP's! I am hoping for an OOPPPS in October as I'm predicted a Boy for October conception! FX'd and Loads of :dust: to us all!

 That would be great! I'm going to do all I can to make October be my BFP month. I loath grapefruit juice...but it looks like it'll be my daily buddy now. :haha:


----------



## waiting4stork

Hello Ladies, I am determined this month, I WILL have a BFP I WILL I WILL I WILL. good luck for us all xx


----------



## southerngal2

lauraclili said:


> Hooray! This thread could do with some more ooops BFPs (or even carefully planned ones!) Madly needs some extra thread friends over there in 1st Trimester!
> 
> x

Yeah! Let's all go join Madly soon so she doesn't get lonely! :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Laura too cute! I have to ask do we ladies really ever stop TTC when we are suppose too? I've been counting down days and figureing my time to OV I'm just not going to temp or OPK this month(or maybe I will what he doesn't know won't hurt right?)! It's hard to just put TTC on the back burner when it's something you want so bad!! But I will try to be a good girl and not temp or OPK this month!

Good Luck Ladies! https://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af160/sweet_alida/5a.gif


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet-- I don't think that we ever stop trying! We all want it so bad! It's always in the back of my mind. My DH would faint if he knew how much I think about it!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

southerngal2 said:


> Laura-- I don't think that we ever stop trying! We all want it so bad! It's always in the back of my mind. My DH would faint if he knew how much I think about it!

Mine too! I'm just glad I have you ladies to keep me sane! Thanks for all the prayers, hope, and PMA!!! Couldn't do this TTC thing without you ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

Opps. I put the wrong name in that reply. I had to edit it!


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya all, 

How's things going?! 

Just sending my thoughts and prayers your way! 

:dust: 

xx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

southern I figured it was meant for me that is why I responded~:) How are you doing today?

Laura- Are you gearing up for October? It's going to be our Month! 

Good Luck Ladies Keep up the PMA!!!!

Isi- when is your next appt? what is the next step? Your in my thoughts.

Madly- Hope things are going good for you. Hang in there!

I have a preceptor/job interview on Friday!!! Keep me in your prayers that it works out! I really need to get back to work at least part-time. I have to do 350hrs preceptor to get my Georgia Nursing license and I just want to get it over with! Wish me luck!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: hey ladies :kiss:

Sorry I havent been around for a few days :( we have all been :sick: esp DH and DS but we are on the mend now and so I am back.....I missed you guys :hugs:

Thanks for all the comments re my melodramatic boss :dohh: 

Sending oodles of :dust: your way ladies and praying that I get some more bump buddies real soon!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Sweet_Alida said:


> southern I figured it was meant for me that is why I responded~:) How are you doing today?
> 
> Laura- Are you gearing up for October? It's going to be our Month!
> 
> Good Luck Ladies Keep up the PMA!!!!
> 
> Isi- when is your next appt? what is the next step? Your in my thoughts.
> 
> Madly- Hope things are going good for you. Hang in there!
> 
> I have a preceptor/job interview on Friday!!! Keep me in your prayers that it works out! I really need to get back to work at least part-time. I have to do 350hrs preceptor to get my Georgia Nursing license and I just want to get it over with! Wish me luck!

Thanks Sweet. I hope to start my drugs next week. Good luck with the job interview. Will be praying for you.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Isi with the treatment :kiss:

Sweet_Alida hon Goodluck with your interview :)


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet--Good luck with the interview!

Isi-- Good luck. I'll be praying for you!

Madly--Good to see you! Glad to hear everyone is feeling better.

:dust: all around!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Well, if things don't start looking better for Alida I may not make that interview. Been at the docs all morning with 103.5 temp. Double ear infection, red throat and now she is starting to have increased work of breathing....aagghhh! This is not good. I don't want to spend another night in the hospital. She is so sad when she is sick too. Poor baby. This is not going to help my TTC efforts with dh either...LOL! Wow am I selfish! No really please say a little prayer for my baby she really is sick right now. Can't seem to get her fever down below 102 at the moment. If things don't turn around soon off to the ER for the night!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

On a positive note my AF showed today! Right on schedule, actually a day early. Really thought she would be late witht he surgery and stress this month!


----------



## southerngal2

[-o&lt; Sending a prayer for Alida!


----------



## Mum2miller

Hope alida is feeling better xx

Well... Im late!! for the first time ever aside from when i was pregnant with Miller!! so this is very weird! I had blood tests at 10 dpo and they were negative so i dont know whats going on! i am hoping i just implanted really late like 12dpo and maybe i am pregnant please say a prayer for me ladies!! :dust: to everyone


----------



## Sweet_Alida

When are you going to test? I will def pray for you. Go get a test I'm in suspense!!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

ive just gone and bought tests am going to test in about an hour. FXED but i dont think it will be a positive.


----------



## brutus09

Mum2miller said:


> ive just gone and bought tests am going to test in about an hour. FXED but i dont think it will be a positive.

Good luck. FX'd for you. :hugs:


----------



## Mum2miller

Well i did a cb digi and a frer and nothing! so annoying i had accepted a few days ago that this wasnt my cycle and was ready to start my clomid today now when i want AF she wont show!! Ive never been late and the one cycle i was ok with AF coming she goes and does this. :growlmad: Hurry up and show your ugly face!!

I just temped and im almost back at my coverline.. maybe thats a good thing!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Mum2miller said:


> Well i did a cb digi and a frer and nothing! so annoying i had accepted a few days ago that this wasnt my cycle and was ready to start my clomid today now when i want AF she wont show!! Ive never been late and the one cycle i was ok with AF coming she goes and does this. :growlmad: Hurry up and show your ugly face!!
> 
> I just temped and im almost back at my coverline.. maybe thats a good thing!

Hopefully AF will show soon so you can get ready for this cycle. Sorry for the bfn's. :(. October is a better month anyway right???? Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Alida is doing better. Interview went good except they want me to do the preceptorship for free! All 350 hours! So will continue to look at different hospitals for another week if nothing else shows then I will have to go work for FREE! Not what I was hoping for but at least once I get those hours done I can work anywhere I want! Thanks for all the prayers and thoughts, sorry I've been avoiding the TTC talk and Thanks for keeping my baby girl inyour prayers. She is doing better and has started eating again! You ladies are truely like family. Thank you again. Love you all!!!!!

:dust: to all this month/cycle!!!!!!!!! Here's to October :bfp:'s!!!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So glad to hear your beautiful little girl is doing better hon :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Alida is doing better. Interview went good except they want me to do the preceptorship for free! All 350 hours! So will continue to look at different hospitals for another week if nothing else shows then I will have to go work for FREE! Not what I was hoping for but at least once I get those hours done I can work anywhere I want! Thanks for all the prayers and thoughts, sorry I've been avoiding the TTC talk and Thanks for keeping my baby girl inyour prayers. She is doing better and has started eating again! You ladies are truely like family. Thank you again. Love you all!!!!!
> 
> :dust: to all this month/cycle!!!!!!!!! Here's to October :bfp:'s!!!!!!!

So glad to hear that she's doing better! :)


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya ladies, how's things? 

Sweet_alida, I'm glad that Alida is starting to feel better. You have been in my thoughts over the past few days. 

Mum2miller, I'm sorry that you're getting BFNs and no :witch: Horrible :witch: for not letting you know one way or the other but I hope you'll have a sneaky BFP just waiting for you to find it... 

Southern, how are you getting along? When are you planning on testing? 

Isi, haven't seen you around in a while. I hope everything's ok. x 

Madly, you have a little lime and only a week and a day until your scan. You must be so excited and I'm so happy for you! 

Anyway, enough from me. I'm fine - just waiting, waiting, waiting until some EWCM shows up and I get back on the ovulation train! Wish me luck - October is, after all, a goooood month! 

x x x


----------



## southerngal2

Hi Laura

I'm doing fine. I caved and tested on Friday. (too early I know) of course it was :bfn:

AF is due on thursday so I guess I'll wait and test Friday if she doesn't show.

Some days I feel hopeful that this is the month and the next day I'm sure I'm out. My problem is I get all the PMS symptoms! And we all know that that they are the same as pregnancy symptoms.
We'll see soon.


----------



## lauraclili

Best of luck Southern. I hope this is it for you. 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Lauraclili

:hugs: I am looking forward to my 1st scan :wohoo: only one week to go :) I am so excited and cant wait to see beanie baby.....time is flying by so quickly now :dohh:

How are you doing?


----------



## southerngal2

Good morning ladies.
Well I caved last night and took a test, mainly because I don't really have any cramps and I usually have cramps before AF arrives and she is due thursday.
Well, there was a very faint line. So I took another one, again very faint line. Took another one this morning and saw another faint line. My DH got home from work and I showed him all three tests and he said he saw a line on 2 out of the 3!

Please pray for me! I know a line is a line and all that but these were really faint. I'm scared to get excited about it! Or maybe I'm just in shock!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh wow....that's awesome, Southern!! Really praying it's a beautiful :bfp:. Congrats in advance hun :hugs:

Thank God Alida is feeling better now, Sweet. About the job, if the experience will be beneficial in the long run, it might be a good idea to take it. Wishing you all the best hun.

Glad to see the PMA is still going strong, Laura :hugs:. Wishing you all the very best this cycle.

Madly, good luck with the scan. I'm sure your baby is growing perfectly.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

southerngal2 said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Well I caved last night and took a test, mainly because I don't really have any cramps and I usually have cramps before AF arrives and she is due thursday.
> Well, there was a very faint line. So I took another one, again very faint line. Took another one this morning and saw another faint line. My DH got home from work and I showed him all three tests and he said he saw a line on 2 out of the 3!
> 
> Please pray for me! I know a line is a line and all that but these were really faint. I'm scared to get excited about it! Or maybe I'm just in shock!

good Luck!!!!! That is GREAT news. I hope they continue to get darker!!! Please keep us updated. Of course you will be in my prayers!! FX'd!!! and loads of STICKY :dust:


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern I've been looking for your Lines on the HPT thread but I can't find them LOL!!!! I want to drool over some lines!! Good Luck I hope your tests cont. to darken nicely!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Oh Sweet! I didn't think about putting pictures up!
I'm at work now, I can put them up when I get home this evening.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

keeping everything crossed Southern..........:wohoo:


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks Madly!


----------



## lauraclili

That's brilliant news Southern - I'm so happy for you. I told you that Madly needed some extra company in 1st Tri! 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Looks like I am going to get it Lauraclili.....I wont be happy until we get some more companions though!


----------



## lauraclili

I'm working on it! 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Well I am still weaving faith ladies that you all will hit 1st tri real soon iykwim!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern when are you testing again? Good Luck and FX'd and Toes too that it's a nice dark :bfp:!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Southern when are you testing again? Good Luck and FX'd and Toes too that it's a nice dark :bfp:!!!

I don't know. I tested last night and this morning. When would you test again? Should I just wait until thursday? (that seems so far away!)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Depends on what your tests look like to be honest. But you are asking a POAS-aholic so it's easy for me to say test again tonight! :) I know me I'd be testing twice a day everyday if not more. But it's not my $$$ so like I said easy for me to say!!! Good Luck can't wait to see the test pics!!! 
southern I just realized your from Louisiana!! Wow we are almost neighbors! :wave:!!!


----------



## southerngal2

I have a bunch of tests at home that came with my CBFM, so maybe I'll test again tonight. Then I'll probably test again in the morning!:haha:
I'll post pics to see what you ladies think. Even though my DH said he saw it too! I want to make sure we both aren't crazy!

You're from Georgia! Yes we are neighbors!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Just remember it's hard to catch the line on photo so don't be discouraged if you can't see it in the picture! 
We are neighbors! We should get together for coffee! LOL!!! 

Good Luck!!!
When do you think you will do a digi? I did my digi the same day I saw a line on the FRER! I didn't know any better. Thankfully it came back Pregnant with my daughter! Good Luck!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Sure! Coffee sounds great! And I only have to drive through two states to get there! :haha:

I haven't even thought about a digi. I used one before and it made me so mad seeing "not pregnant" that I've never bought another one! I thought it was rude! :rofl:
Maybe after seeing a couple more positive tests I'll go buy one! I'd love to see it say "PREGNANT" :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

:rofl: yes I can see where that could be rude for a test to tell you your "not pregnant:! :rofl: Too funny!!!
I know they are not as sensitive but it sure takes the guess work out of the line game! I am anxiously waiting to view your lines!! Can you tell I'm a LINE-AHOLIC???? If I can't get my own I have to drool over someone elses! Good Luck Southern I really hope this is your Sticky Little Beanie!!!!
And I hope you don't get anymore "*rude*" tests!! :rofl:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern you have made my day I am still :rofl: at that comment! Thank You! :)


----------



## southerngal2

Yeah my DH thought it was pretty funny too when I threw the test in the trash and started yelling at it for being rude!

I hope my lines show up in the picture!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I'm sorry about that! But that is too funny! I haven't smiled that big all day! thanks again! When are you going to post them? Are you still at work? If so get busy so you can go home and post the pics!!! LOL!!!


----------



## southerngal2

I have another 3 hours left at work!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Stupid time difference! I'll have to check before I go to bed or after supper! Good Luck! Can you fake being sick so you can go home and post the pics sooner? LOL!!! Just kidding!


----------



## southerngal2

I wish I could!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Almost done for the day!!!!! Yay!!! You can go download your pics!! After you pee on another stick of course! :thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

Ha! I'm ready!


----------



## southerngal2

I took another test when I got home! I'm sure it's a :bfp:! :)

I posted a pic in the test gallery here

Guess I don't have to see that FS now!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:rofl: I love it.....a RUDE digi test......LMAO


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Southern!! Very happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Mum2miller

Congrats southern so happy for you!!! 

How is the IVF process going Isi??

and hows everyone else?? Including little Alida, Is she feeling better? 
I got AF at midnight last night and am planning on starting first cycle of clomid at midnight tonight!! Isi, you have taken clomid.. did you take it on day 2 -6?? 

Fxed the rest of us catch the egg this month!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mum2Miller. It's going well....should be starting my drugs this weekend, by God's grace.

Yes, I took clomid from day 2 to 6. How many mg are you on? Wishing you loads and loads of luck!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern Congrats Again!!!

Madly that made me :rofl: too! A rude digi test!!!

Isi I hope all works out where you get to start the IVF drugs! So excited for you! 

Mum2miller sorry about AF but at least now you can move forward with next cycle. Good Luck!~

Laura how are you sweetie??? good Luck this cycle!!!


Alida is doing GREAT again! Back to chasing the dog around the house with her toys! Thank you so much for all the prayers! She still complaining of ear pain but doc said it's probally just the fluid moving in her ears. Her fevers are gone! Will give it a little more time before I drag her back into the docs! She is 18 mos so maybe she doesn't know what I"m asking her? But she does hold her ears and I ask her if her ears have "owies" and she says yes. Last night was the first time she said yes when I asked her if she wanted meds for the pain, she usually says "NO". So guess I will keep watching her. 

Good Luck Ladies! I want to see those :bfp:'s this month!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly just noticed your :sick: are you okay? Hope you feel better soon. Yay for your scan next week!!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks for all the congrats! :)

Sweet- glad that Alida is doing better!

Sending :dust: all around!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern have you done anymore tests????

Hope everyone is having a good night! 
:dust:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Southern have you done anymore tests????
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good night!
> :dust:

Well I did 6 tests! I couldn't believe it so I kept taking them! :haha:
They were all positive but I'm still having a hard time believeing it. AF was due today and I'm so nervous. I keep thinking. "What if they were all wrong?"


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I really don't think those tests are wrong! Do a DIGI that is when I FINALLY believed it when I was pregnant! Seeing it in black and white! Even after I did the digi my dh said,"well what if that one is wrong too!":dohh: UUMMM! No I said WE are going to have a :baby: so get used to the idea! LOL.... He still wouldn't let me tell anyone until I went to the docs (however he was out of town at the time and when I got the first positive I ran to my neighbors house to see if she could see it too! So he wasn't even the first or second person I told called my mom first too! :) Bad Wife I am! I drove 8 hrs that day to meet him and wanted to tell him in person. Luckily the trip was already planned so it didn't look obvious or anything! Funny story though. 
Get a digi! That will help you believe it! Did you make a doc appt yet???? 
Congrats I am so happy you don't have to see that FS doc!!!:thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> I really don't think those tests are wrong! Do a DIGI that is when I FINALLY believed it when I was pregnant! Seeing it in black and white! Even after I did the digi my dh said,"well what if that one is wrong too!":dohh: UUMMM! No I said WE are going to have a :baby: so get used to the idea! LOL.... He still wouldn't let me tell anyone until I went to the docs (however he was out of town at the time and when I got the first positive I ran to my neighbors house to see if she could see it too! So he wasn't even the first or second person I told called my mom first too! :) Bad Wife I am! I drove 8 hrs that day to meet him and wanted to tell him in person. Luckily the trip was already planned so it didn't look obvious or anything! Funny story though.
> Get a digi! That will help you believe it! Did you make a doc appt yet????
> Congrats I am so happy you don't have to see that FS doc!!!:thumbup:

I think I will get that DIGI! I called my Dr and have an apointment for Monday afternoon.
I think I'm just nervous because I tested early. If I waited until AF was late then maybe it would have sunk in better. But then again probably not! 
Maybe tomorrow when AF is officially late I'll get excited and believe it's all really happening.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Glad Alida is SO much better hon :kiss: weight off your mind right now :thumbup:

I have been having terrible all day :sick:ness but thankfully not too bad today :) I am struggling to eat which in turn has an effect on my energy levels and has a knock on effect with how tired I am :wacko: I am nearly 12wks preggo (although I may loose a week or so when I have my scan!) :wohoo: I cant wait for my scan next tues but unfortunately I am working between now and then :dohh: Work is great at the minute and it keeps my mind occupied cause I am getting really anxious now to know that beanie baby is ok :( I havent done so bad though its only in the last few days I have started to worry!

Goodluck for this cycle Ladies and goodluck with the IVF treatment Isi hon :dust:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly I'm sure your Beanie is just fine!:) But I understand your worries until you know and see the HB for yourself! Can't wait to see pics!

Southern love your new pic! Can't wait until your docs appt too! Hopefully it will sink in soon! Afterall you ARE PREGNANT!! LOL!! 

Good Luck ladies this cycle!!! :dust:

Isi can't wait for you to start your IVF drugs! How exciting!!!!! :happydance: Good LUck!


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi Isi, Goodluck this weekend taking the drugs!! are they like clomid just stronger?? I am taking just 25mg this cycle so we can see how it effects me, If im still not pregnant next month maybe my doc will want me to take 50. Seen as i already OV on my own my doc thinks at just 25mg it will improve the quality of the egg and may possibly get 2 eggs but being such a small dose prob not. I would be overjoyed with 2 but my OB says any multiple pregnancy over 2 is far more complicated so i dont want to take so much clomid that i release numerous eggs.. i couldnt handle another complicated pregnancy. 

Sweet, glad to hear Alida is doing better. I kept her in my prayers. 

Madly. thats no good your sick. i know exactly how you feel tho! i was sick from 10dpo to 32 weeks with Miller. I lost 8kgs in my first tri and i only weigh 57 so that was heaps for me!!! it was awful. Hope you feel better soon. FXED 

Yay Southern still just so overjoyed for you!! Have you had any :sick:?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern did you do that digi yet?????
Hope everyone is doing great tonight!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

:hugs: Thanks Sweet_Alida I am feeling more and more anxious but keep trying to remain positive and remind myself all my symptons are really good and that everything will be fine at my scan on tuesday....easier said than done sometimes though :dohh: How are you and little Alida?

Thank you Mum2miller I fear my :sick:ness is here for the duration too :( funny a few of my collegues have commented that they thought I had lost weight esp in my face and were shocked to find out I was actually preggo :) 

Goodluck Isi hon :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey Isi Good Luck! I'm so excited and nervous for you! I am really hoping and praying that this works! Here is all my :dust: that I have~ good luck! 

Madly sorry about the :sick:ness I really hope it's not for the entire pregnancy that would be awful. I lost a lot of weight at the begining of my last preg too. Just eat your protein and drink water! I made peanutbutter and jelly sandwiches cut them in half and put them in snack size baggies. Took a couple with me everywhere so i always had a small snack full of protein. It helped. Especially at work could just pop one out when I had a chance and needed a little energy. :)

Southern I hope your just taking it easy haven't seen you on here for a few days. Are you and beanie alright???? Just thinking about you. 

Laura how are you sweetie? Hanging in there? Haven't seen you on here in a few days either. I hope your feeling better and I hope your PMA is still up! October is going to be a good month! :dust:

Mum2miller how are you doing? Gearing up for this cycle? 

Hope everyone I missed is doing well! :dust:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much my darling friends :hugs:

Started the shots on Saturday night....and though a teeny bit painful, not unbearable. I pray the next couple of days/weeks fly right by :thumbup:

Thank God Alida is better now. She looks ADORABLE in your avatar. Such a sweet Halloween costume....bless :flower:

Southern....how is that little bean settling in?

Madly...so sorry you've been ill :hugs:. But :yipee: for 12 weeks! You'll soon be out of 1st tri. I hear 2nd tri is easier....so praying your illness goes away soon :hugs:

Thanks Mum2Miller! The drugs I'm on right now are down regulation drugs....they're supposed to supress my ovaries and stop them from functioning on their own. After that, I will then start stimulation injections which work like clomid....but heavier. Wow, 25mg is quite a small dose. I actually thought the minimum dosage was 50mg. But your doctor knows best. I ovulate on my own, but my Doctor at the time had me on 100mg. The main reason I was on clomid was tubal....as my Doctor wanted me to be able to ovulate from both ovaries...given I have a blocked left tube. Good luck this cycle!!!


----------



## Mum2miller

Thanks Isi, I didnt realise the different stages before actually doing the IVF. Goodluck with everything! Fxed and sending you so much :dust: that you finally get the Baby you so deserve and want. 

hi Sweet, i am actually looking forward to this cycle of BD'ing i think the last few cycles have been so routine now just get in and get out for lack of a better way of putting it. It would just be nice to not be so conscious all the time of TTC. So i am really going to make an effort this month to get some romance back in the :sex:! Its actually our 1 year wedding anniversary this month so i think DH is going to surprise me with going away somewhere but im not sure. FXED though. 

Madly, i really hope it doesn't hang around forever it was just awful for me. I was in hospital 4 or 5 times with dehydration and on a drip. Goodluck hopefully it goes away 2nd Tri!!


----------



## southerngal2

Good morning ladies!

No I didn't do a Digi. I have a Dr Apt. this afternoon and I'm sure she will do bloodwork so I'm waiting for that.

Isi- I'm so glad that everything is moving forward for you! Praying that this is it for you!

Sweet- Love your new avatar! She is precious!

Madly- Almost to the 2nd trimester! Wow! Time sure has flown! Hope the MS gets better for you.

Mum- No MS yet. Just starting to get tired. I had forgotten how tired you are in the begining.

Hope everyone is doing ok!

:dust: all around!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern hope all goes well at the doc's appt! When I was prego with Alida they never did blood on me just had me pee again and the test was positive so they scheduled me for my 8week scan! Glad your not :sick: sorry your so tired but that is a good sign!! 

Good Morning Ladies and :dust: to all!!!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Oh. So the first scan is at 8 weeks? My DH and I were wondering about that. My other 2 are older, they did things a lot different 14 years ago!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for the message Sweet. I'm fine thanks, just waiting until I can test next week. How are you? 

Glad you've started getting things going Isi. 

Sorry you're still feeling ill Madly - hopefully things will settle down in 2nd Tri. 

Southern - glad things are going well with your bean so far. 

Mum - GL with this month's cycle and I hope your DH is lovely to you over your anniversary. 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks you so much ladies :hugs: I am feeling a little sorry for myself (and should know better as I wouldnt want it any other way :)) over this awful :sick:ness and it wouldnt be so bad except eating makes it worse and people keep telling me I look awfully pale and look like I have lost loads of weight :( for a v.curvaceaous lady like me its not good :cry: I am hoping 2nd tri is better :) but I have a strong feeling this is here for the duration :dohh: 

On a lighter note I have my very 1st scan tomorrow :wohoo: and I am so excited but also nervous :wacko: crazy I know :)

How is everyone else?

Alida is so beautiful hon and she looks so cute in her halloween costume :)


----------



## lauraclili

Yay for scans! You will have to update us and let us know how you get on. When is it? Morning or afternoon? 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Laura I'm glad to see you back. I can't wait for you to test! Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Lauraclili hon :hugs: my scan is at 11.30am so about 2.5hrs away and I am so excited but also a little anxious/nervous :dohh:

I will update later with pics :)

Sending oodles of :dust: your way!


----------



## southerngal2

How exciting Madly! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Me too!!! Off to the docs with the little one just a follow up with her lung doc though! Be back later to see your pics Madly!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Me too!!! Off to the docs with the little one just a follow up with her lung doc though! Be back later to see your pics Madly!!!

Hope everthing's ok!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks! Everything went GREAT! The docs are so pleased with her progress we are turning her oxygen down again! YEAH!! At this rate she will be off the oxygen in the next year! So pleased. :)


----------



## lauraclili

So glad that things went well at your appointment and that Alida is doing so well. 

x


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Thanks! Everything went GREAT! The docs are so pleased with her progress we are turning her oxygen down again!  YEAH!! At this rate she will be off the oxygen in the next year! So pleased. :)

That's awesome! So glad to hear it!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly love the new avatar!! Little beanie doing good it looks like! Congrats! How did your appt go?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

That's awesome about Alida, Sweet :hugs:.

Madly, awww lovely avatar. Your baby looks to be growing just fine!

Southern, Laura....hope you guys are well.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :kiss:

Everything went very well at my scan except I lost 13days by measurement in comparision to my LMP date. Beanie baby is well and spent the whole scan with her back to us so my pic is of the back of her head, back and bottom :lol: We didnt get a peek at her face because she kept it hidden however she was waving her arm around at us :cloud9: My 1st instinct is that we are team :pink: I just got a feeling whilst watching the screen. We saw her heartbeat flickering away and DH shed a tear.

We are both truly happy :)

Sweet_Alida I am so glad to hear Alidas appointment went very well :kiss: I am so pleased to hear her oxygen has been lowered :wohoo: Oliver had a physio appointment yesterday too for his feet and his physio is very happy to discharge him at christmas if his progress continues.....lots of good news :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I didn't even know Oliver had problems with his feet. I'm glad it's better! I'm so happy that baby is doing well too! I knew I was having a girl when I was pregnant, can't explain why I knew I just did and I was right! Good Luck I hope you are Team Pink Girls Rock! However I've never had a boy to compare it too so....:shrug: I guess I could be wrong! But I LOVE having a little girl not sure what I'd do with a boy! :rofl: I don't even know what to do with dh on most days! 

Hope everyone is doing great today!

Isi how are the meds going? any side effects? Your still in my thoughts and prayers!

Southern how was your appt?

Laura when do you test? Good Luck!


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet - It went great. All of my blood work came out good and she booked my first ultrasound for next week. It's wednesday morning! I'm so excited!

Isi- How are you doing hun?

Laura- When are you going to test? :dust: to you!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: for your scan date Southern :)

Sweet_Alida Oliver has hyperflexibilty in his joints which means he is extremely bendy even more so than other LOs his age :wacko: he struggled to walk long distances due to the aching in his ankles and we didnt cope very well after he became too big for his buggy and he wanted to be carried everywhere. He was referred to a specialist when he 18mths old when we realised after he started walking his feet sat at an angle, its all to do with his bendiness! I was fobbed off to begin with and told he had growing pains and whilst he was saying his feet hurt the structure just wasnt right however I fought to get him to see a proper specialist and he has been seeing a physio. We have good progress right now and he has even began to walk the 20/30 min walk home from school wihtout complaint. Its one of those things that could get better or worsen only time will tell. It could result in him having arthiritis as he grows due to the spaces in his joints which is very common however it could also be to his advantage if he wants to do something sports related when hes older. Footballers, dancers and athletes train their bodies to be hyperflexible so they can bend more however because they also train their muscles by working out one counteracts the other however we cant expect my 5yr old to start body-building :lol: so we use muscle stretches and distraction techniques and so far its working. I am glad he doesnt have to have any intensive treatment right now and we are hoping the problem solves itself however we understand his condition more now and it will make it easier for us to help/support him should we need to in the future.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I'm glad this will help him to be that ProBall player when he is older! LOL!! No seriously I'm glad he is doing better and I"m glad you pushed for more treatment! sounds like he is going to be just fine!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern Great news about your doctor appt! Such a relief to have that first visit over with and to be told everything looks good! FX'd for a GREAT scan next week!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

How's everyone doing? 

I'm still waiting - I'm not going to test until the 15th if AF hasn't arrived by then... that's the plan anyway! 

xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

Just popping in :hugs:

Thank you Sweet_Alida my little man is doing just fine right now I`m just glad we got some answers in the end!

Goodluck Lauraclili :dustL


----------



## southerngal2

:hi: Hi ladies! 

How is everyone?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Agghh. Now I"m sick! Went to the doc today and ready for this???....I have....Strep throat, Ear infection, and sinus infection AND the doc thinks I might be starting with bronchitis or walking pneumonia AND my husband had to leave today for 12 days for fires in Tennessee and Texas! AAgghhh. So I went and picked up my dh's work friends daughter to watch Alida while I rest! Is that bad? I feel like total CRAP! 

Laura can't wait until you test! Any symptoms??? Good Luck and :dust:

Southern so glad your doing great! 

madly hope the :sick: is easing up.

Isi how are the drugs going? 

Mum2miller how are you when do you test again????


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet- I'm sorry you're so sick! Hope you feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks feeling a little better after the docs shot me full of meds! Paid a babysitter 60 dollars today just to get some rest! Well worth it in my books but we will if I feel better tomorrw. DH told me to have the sitter come back tomorrow and not worry about the money just to get better! He can be so sweet!


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi sweet, i am doing ok, dont have much PMA this cycle but still Fxed.. I am actually going to have my follie scan tomorrow to see how many if any mature follies!! praying for a couple at least. So maybe after seeing the results for that i will get some more PMA well if the results are good anyway. I see your DH left for 12 days and you OV today, did you get some :sex: in before he left. i think i am testing around the 22 ish? but i will have bloods on the 20th. Hope your feeling better soon praying it doesn't pass on to Alida cause that would just be a nightmare. Get some rest.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks for the well wishes still feeling like a truck hit me! 
Mum2miller my ticker is wrong and haven't updated it yet. I don't know for sure because I'm not using OPK's or temping but I am pretty sure I O'd last week. Even if I didn't and went with my ticker I should've O'd like 2 days ago, and yes we got a little in but with me not feeling great not a lot. We are not "trying" right now we are just going with whatever happens happens. I am still trying to get a preceptorship which will hopefully lead to a job and I think it would be better to wait to get pregnant until after my preceptorship because I will be working long hard hours for a few weeks. I will need all the energy possible.
Good Luck with your scan. I hope you have several mature follies!


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

Just dropping in to see how everyone is doing! 

x


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi everyone, How are you all?? 
So i had my Follicle tracking scan today and Great NEWS!! I have already ovulated 2 mature eggs from the looks of things. Both on my right side so i guess that doubles my chances of catching an egg this month. they estimate it happened sometime yesterday or this morning and my temp rose this morning so i agree!! yay and we BD yesterday morning and this morning so hopefully we timed it right! FXED. Plus they said i look perfect for pregas down there all my scar has healed from my c sect and my lining is perfect size! So all in all a very good scan.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

That is great news!!! FX'd you get that :bfp: in the next 10days!!! Good Luck! Can't wait to see your lines.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi all. Hope everyone's great!!!

Sweet, so sorry you've been feeling poorly :hugs:. Hope you get well soon quickly.

Mum2, that's awesome!!!! So you're officially in the 2ww. Good luck hun!

Laura...wishing you all the very best of luck :hugs:

Madly....how are you hun? Hope you feel much better?

Southern.....hope you and the little one are doing great :hugs:

I'm okay here. Down regging still in progress, but should move on to the next stage of injections soon.....i.e. the stimming ones. Tick tock....


----------



## southerngal2

Good morning ladies.

Sweet- Hope you're feeling better.

Laura- Wishing you luck! :dust:

Mum2miller- That's great news! :dust:

Isi- Glad everything is going good. 


I'm doing ok. Have my first ultrasound tomorrow! :)


----------



## Mum2miller

OO goodluck for tomorrow. Cant wait to see some pics of your beautiful growing bubba!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Isi you will be in the TWW very soon! How exciting! :happydance: I can't wait to see your lines! 

Southern good Luck tomorrow! I'm sure your scan will be fine and your baby is doing fine but it is so reassureing to see that little HB! Good Luck!

Mum2miller 2WW Sucks! Good luck I hope it goes by fast for you!!!! :dust:

Laura how are you doing? When do you plan on testing? Hope you get your 2 pink likes! :dust:

Madly are you alright you've been MIA for awhile. Hope you feeling alright. 

I'm feeling much better been busy with life! Good luck ladies this week!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Ladies,

So sorry I havent been around for a few days :hugs: I have been major busy at work and I have been so tired of an eve I havent had much energy to do anything at all :(
My MS is getting better although still present, but thanks for asking ladies I am feeling less :sick: 

Sorry to hear you had a bug/sickness Sweet_Alida I hope you are feeling much better now :kiss:

Goodluck for your scan today Southern hon :kiss:

Lauraclili when are you testing hon?

Mum2Miller I posted in your Journal....its great news hon and I am keeping everything crossed you catch one of those eggies :)

Isi hon I note 6days until your scan :kiss: I hope everything goes well!

Me Well I should be cleaning the house before I get ready to meet my sister at noon. I am going to the cemetary today to visit my grandad, today is 3yrs since he passed and I miss him very much :cry: I have a lovely plaque for him :) 

Tomorrow is Olivers 5th Birthday :) so I have some major present wrapping to do :dance: I cant wait to see his face tomorrow morning when he opens his presents :) He has a cake to take to school tomorrow for his little school friends and then he has a cake for his party on Saturday :wohoo: I think I am going to have a few busy days :dohh:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet- glad you're feeling better!

Madly- glad you're MS is gettting better.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

You are going to be a busy Momma!!! What did you get him??? good Luck with the party!!! Glad your feeling a little better. :) HOpe you have the energy to pull all this off! Good Luck.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern what time is your appt???


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Southern and Sweet_Alida :hugs:

I am back from visiting my grandad at the cemetary :( I am missing him so much today, it is 3yrs since we lost him :cry: I am also missing my nana who we lost in december it would have been her 81st birthday today and although her funeral service was at the same crematorium where my grandad rests I have no where to visit her because my dad and his brothers havent yet collected her ashes and scattered/shrewed them :( (my grandad is my mums dad and my nana is my dads mum!) I feel so lost and a little :sad1: I will I could afford to shrew my nanas ashes myself not that the crematorium would release her to me :( I just feel like her life has no ending yet iykwim because shes sat in a urn somewhere :( When DH and Oliver come home (DH is at work and Oliver is at MILS for tea!) I am going to blow up some balloons for her and we are going to have a birthday balloon release for my nana :)

Sweet_Alida hon yes I am so busy for these next few days :dohh: I wrapped all Olivers gifts now and stowed them in our cellar so we can bring them up when hes gone to bed :lol: He is Dr Who mad so we have bought him a Cyberman dress up outfit, some Dr Who dvds, A Dr Who book, A Dr Who Watch (we are going to teach him to tell the time!), Dr Who figure and his dog K9 which is remote control and his biggest gift is a Lego Fire Station Set :) He is one lucky boy! My Mum bought him a gift magazine subscription to the Dr Who mag and she has also bought him the Dr Who Annual book. MIL has bought him some more lego and a scooter and FIL has bought him a lego train set which is extremely expensive :dohh:

However I think his best present is a poster I have have made for him :) I have had a picture of his head morphed onto Dr Whos body and so the poster shows him as Dr Who......its amazing I also had his birthday card done the same as his poster to match.....mad as a hatter me :wacko: I think hes just gonna love it :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

That is awesome!!! so cool!!! He is going to go MAD!! He is going to LOVE all his presents!


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Southern what time is your appt???

It was at 11 this morning.

I was able to see the heartbeat, it was 100 bpm. I looked it up and it is in the normal range. So i feel MUCH better now! I think now it has finally really sunk in that this is it! My DH was able to go and his face lit up when he saw the little heartbeat!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern so pleased. I'm glad they were able to see the HB. How many weeks did they figure you were? If you saw the HB than your further along than 5 weeks~HB doesn't start beating until 6 weeks. You need a new ticker~ LOL....:)


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Southern so pleased. I'm glad they were able to see the HB. How many weeks did they figure you were? If you saw the HB than your further along than 5 weeks~HB doesn't start beating until 6 weeks. You need a new ticker~ LOL....:)

6 weeks. The tech put my due date on June 10 instead of June 9, but said that the dr may leave it at June 9. I really don't think a day matters! lol


----------



## mumof3girls

Hi Ladies, im pretty new to this so please bare with me lol im 37 yrs old and im trying for :baby:#4 i have 3 girls aged 18, 11 and 2 and 1/2 we are hoping for boy this time round, we have only just started trying, my last lmp was on the 9th or the 16th of september and i havent had one since so im either 5 weeks and 1 day late or im 4 weeks and 1 day late im not really sure as i forgot to write it down, but either way im late, and i dont see the :witch: coming any time soon, i have had about 4 vvv faint :bfp: the last couple of days and before that lots of :bfn: not really sure what to think at this stage, i thought i was pregnant as i have have had all the symptons know to pregnancy, but i just cant seem to get a very dark :bfp: so i dont know whats happening, i should go for a blood test but im kind of worried it wont be a :bfp: lol oh well i guess ill just have to wait 1 more week and hope that either my AF comes or i get a dark :bfp: I really loved reading your journey through ttc and thought i might latch on if thats ok :) i would love to see what you all think about mine too:) thanks :)


----------



## Mum2miller

mumof3girls said:


> Hi Ladies, im pretty new to this so please bare with me lol im 37 yrs old and im trying for :baby:#4 i have 3 girls aged 18, 11 and 2 and 1/2 we are hoping for boy this time round, we have only just started trying, my last lmp was on the 9th or the 16th of september and i havent had one since so im either 5 weeks and 1 day late or im 4 weeks and 1 day late im not really sure as i forgot to write it down, but either way im late, and i dont see the :witch: coming any time soon, i have had about 4 vvv faint :bfp: the last couple of days and before that lots of :bfn: not really sure what to think at this stage, i thought i was pregnant as i have have had all the symptons know to pregnancy, but i just cant seem to get a very dark :bfp: so i dont know whats happening, i should go for a blood test but im kind of worried it wont be a :bfp: lol oh well i guess ill just have to wait 1 more week and hope that either my AF comes or i get a dark :bfp: I really loved reading your journey through ttc and thought i might latch on if thats ok :) i would love to see what you all think about mine too:) thanks :)

Fxed for you, hopefully it is a :bfp:!!! let us know how you go.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Welcome :wave: Momof3!!! Good Luck with the testing. You might try taking a pic of your tests and posting them over in the preg test section those ladies(myself included:)) LOVE to give their opinions on Lines! LOL!!! Good LUck

Laura sweetie when are you testing? :dust: :hug:

Isi how is your IVF going???? Are you feeling any side effects from the meds?

Madly hope your feeling better and the party is going grand!

Southern How are you holding up? MS kicking in yet??? :sick: Hope your still feeling good.

Mum2miller how are you? Hope the clomid works this cycle! :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks hon :kiss: oliver had a fab party and all the kids had a great time :) 
How are you did you have a good weekend?


----------



## southerngal2

Hey everyone!

Sweet- MS isn't too bad. I mainly only get sick when I'm hungry. My main thing is I'm so tired latey! I could nap all day!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) southern hon me too :dohh: I got better for about two weeks and then hit again!


----------



## southerngal2

MADLYTTC said:


> :) southern hon me too :dohh: I got better for about two weeks and then hit again!

Oh no!


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya everyone, 

How's it all going? 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Laura good to see you again! :wave: I hope your feeling better. I'm doing good just tired. I am waiting to see if AF is going to show tomorrow or Wed if not then I guess I will test. I am not too hopeful this month, I don't think we hit the mark???? NTNP is a lot harder than it sounds LOL! I am still working at it and actually went and bought some OPK's for this cycle it was so hard not doing them last cycle! 
Good Luck this cycle laura!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: you just never know Sweet :)


----------



## southerngal2

Oh Sweet! I'm crossing my fingers for you! It'd be awesome if it worked the first month you weren't trying! :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Ladies! I'm not getting my hopes up but I guess we will know in the next couple of days if AF shows or not! I took an OPK out of curiousity because I've heard if you are preggo you can get a positive OPK and since I don't have any HPT's in the house....anyway it wasn't quite positive but almost???? So could just be the surge before AF or it could be the beginnings of something??? Time will tell! :) Thanks again. :flower:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Well I just did another OPK for the heck of it (i use the digital ones) and I got a happy face which supposedly means it's a positive.....then I started spotting....so I am pretty sure I'm out and that the positive OPK is just the surge before AF so that goes to show you that you CAN NOT use OPK's as a definite means of being pregnant! Thank goodness I didn't have my hopes up, I felt like AF was coming. On to next month!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi all. Hope you're all well.

Sorry about AF, Sweet. Hope this cycle brings you more luck :hugs:

Great about the scan, Southern :thumbup:

Hope you're doing better Madly.

Laura, Mum2Miller....everyone else....wishing you loads of luck this cycle.

Sorry for not being around here often. I tend to be mostly in the LTTC or AC sections. Wishing you all well....and will pop by here from time to time.


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi isi, good to see you, i see your starting stimming today!! YAY!!! goodluck


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Good Luck Isi! How exciting! How are you feeling? Thanks but I knew we wouldn't get that lucky NTNP and getting prego! Ha! I wish I was that fertile! LOL!!! Good Luck I bet your on pins and needles! Very exciting though. You can have all my dust this month!!! Good Luck!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Goodluck Isi hon :hugs:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern how are you doing? When is your next scan? I hope all is well with your little baby! Miss seeing you around! :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: hey Sweet hon how are you?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey Madly hanging in there! Hubby gone again and not sure he will be home for the big "O" day so somewhat depressed. I'm just afraid that life has cost us our chance of getting pregnant until my next surgery. I'm scared I will never get my baby #2. I need to just stay off of here for a few days and clear my head I have a beautiful baby girl and I need to be content with that but it's hard I want baby #2 so badly. Sorry :cry: poor me right. I need to realize there are ladies on here that havenever had the blessing of even baby #1 and I need to realize that God will give me #2 if it's right for us. It's just hard being patient and the unknown. If I could only see the future :D. Thanks again for asking I'm good.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: hon I can relate to how you are feeling :cry: I wanted another baby from Oliver been about 18mths old and as you know he just turned 5yrs old......I feel like I wtt for an eternity and although I love him so much and felt very very blessed the yearning for another baby never went away and even though I tried to concentrate on other things we had going on in life the feeling always sat there under the surface :( I told DH I knew I would regret not having another baby (he didnt really want to have another baby) and that I also feared it would be the one thing later in life that would tear us apart because I knew I would never be able to forgive myself for not TTC and inturn blame him for not wanting another baby. He understood eventually and after our m/c I think it just heightened what we had lost even though he only knew as I lost the baby :( Now he couldnt be happier :wohoo: We know times will be hard financially but our dedication to our family and as a strong couple will get us through any difficult time and we are both so excited about this baby its unreal :) I believe our time came when the time was right for us and I truly believe Sweet hon your time will come too :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly thank you so much! That means a lot to me. I think I need to keep TTC but not make it the focal of my being. I need to focus on my sweet baby girl and live life and stop obsessing! I'm like that though I will obsess over something until I get it. You are truely a dear friend and I wish we could meet in person I know we would get along great! I am so happy that God answered your prayers and I know deep in my heart he will answer mine when the time is right I just need to learn patience and faith. Thank you again :hug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

That is so nice hon and means alot to me :hugs:

I do believe you will get your gift of another baby hon....never give up hope!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly your in my thoughts today. I'm sorry you have to stay home and can't be with your family to help support them. I hope you and Oliver feel better soon. I pray that your family finds peace with all your other stresses and concerns about finances too. That can very draining on a family. I am sad that this thread seems to be falling off the charts! I love coming to this thread catching up on everyone but it seems like no one comes by here anymore??? Makes me a little sad but I understand that everyone has kinda gone their own way..
Laura still TTC
Southern gone to 1st Tri
Isi on her journal and IVF
Mum2miller not sure what has happened to her???
Just a little sad that's all :cry:
But I still wish everyone good luck in everything they do and hope that everyone gets a little 9 month miracle! 
Madly stay strong today and get better. God is with you! :D


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Aww, Sweet Alida. You're right. We've all kind of drifted on this thread. So sad because it used to be such a nice cheerful place, filled with PMA!! I admit I've been carried away with my IVF journey and have spent more time on my journal and the IVF threads....but we do have to be there for each other. Thanks so much for being such a great cheerleader hun. :hugs:

Madly...as always, you're always in my heart and prayers. You're such a ray of sunshine and have been the light of this thread from the start. Can't wait to follow you along your journey. :hugs:

Southern....so strong and grounded. I was so so so very happy for you when you got your :bfp:....and I will keep praying that things work out perfectly for you and the little one. Thanks for all those bible passages you've shared in the past :hugs:

Laura....I just feel your :bfp: coming!! You're such a sweetheart and I pray you get your heart's desires :hugs:

MomtoMiller, Nayla....all the other lovely ladies this thread has seen.....sending you loads of :hugs:

It would break my heart if this thread dies off, so if you're up for it, let's hang around so we can cheer each other on :friends:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Southern how are you doing? When is your next scan? I hope all is well with your little baby! Miss seeing you around! :D

Doing good. Had another scan yesterday because they had found a hematoma on the first scan. Baby's heart rate was 163, which was good. Waiting on a call from the Dr to confirm, but the tech said everything looked good. So I'm thinking that God has gotten rid of that hematoma! :)

Sorry I haven't been around much. I really love coming to this thread and I don't want it to die out! You all are my friends and I love to see what's going on in your journeys! And I need all of ya'll! :hug:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I'm glad everyone else LOVES this thread as much as I do. This was one of the first threads I came across when I found BNB and that is why I fell in love with this site. Thank you ladies for that! I know this sounds stupid but I really do feel like you ladies are more than cyber-friends! I feel like I know each and every one of you. We share stuff on here that I don't even share with my Mother! LOL! I love you ladies and thank you for not letting this wonderful thread die.

Isi thank you for starting it so many months ago! I know your busy with your IVF and you should spend your time where you need too I was not in anyway trying to make anyone feel bad for not stopping by this thread it's just kinda like my "home' and I don't want to lose it! Good Luck Sunday Isi. I know your going to do great! 

Southern I'm so glad your scan went well. I hope that MS isn't too bad for you! HB of 160's...hhhhmmmm could be a girl! :D


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya, 

Sorry I've not been around much either. I don't want this thread to die - you ladies are all too important to me to let that happen! 

I'm fine, still TTC but hopefully not for much longer. 

Love you all! :hug:


----------



## Mum2miller

i am still around just taking a month off from charting and what not including bnb just to see if taking my mind of things help with the whole ttc. Ive heard when you stop thinking a bout it it will happen. heres hoping!! so i will be back in a month xxx take care, wishing you all loads of :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I`m still here but I must confess......

I feel a little awkward posting in TTC now :( I dont want to upset anyone iykwim but I do feel like this place is my home too along with one or two other TTC threads because its where I spent most of my time :) I would hate for this thread to die although obviously I am no longer TTC :dohh: I feel like his thread is so much more than supporting each other through TCC anyway and I will continue to be around......hey you ladies esp you future 1st time mummies-to-be may need mine and Southerns advice when the time comes which I am def sure will be soon for you all :)

Love you Ladies :hug:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

When I'm on this thread I know it's for TTC but I feel it's more of a place for me to come and just talk. Does that make sense. It's almost a time/place I can write about other things than TTC. I feel like I can write down my thoughts and feelings and you guys are always there to lift me up. Madly I'm sorry you don't feel welcome or like you should post on here anymore. I hope my little "bad day" didn't make you feel like that. :cry: I am just a cry baby somedays. I don't want this thread to die off. I would miss my friends too much. Madly I love talking with you on here. Southern you too. Isi you started this thread so you CAN'T leave! Laura you've been one of my cheerleaders for a long time. Mum2miller I understand needing to take a break from bnb I've thought about it for awhile too but I just can't I love seeing how everyone is doing. 
Madly I'm not a first time mommy but I can't wait to start asking for advice and stuff because let's face it I haven't been pregnant for almost 2 years! :shock: I am really hopeful this cycle. I got my "smiley" face today on my OPK's! And we have been bding because my dh made it home at MIDNIGHT last night and doesn't have to leave until Wed.!! So happy he made it home just in the nick of time! :D I am so hopeful we catch that eggy this cycle :spermy: Wish me luck! I need to change my siggy to TTC again! 
Thanks Ladies for not letting this thread die, it's my new home! :D Home away from Home! LOL!!! Love ya!


----------



## mamadonna

Mum2miller said:


> i am still around just taking a month off from charting and what not including bnb just to see if taking my mind of things help with the whole ttc. Ive heard when you stop thinking a bout it it will happen. heres hoping!! so i will be back in a month xxx take care, wishing you all loads of :dust:

i took a month off temps and what not :thumbup:


----------



## lauraclili

I'm still here cheering you on Sweet! 

I'm still cheering everyone on! 

xx


----------



## Waitin4astork

I'm on my last day of AF today so nearly time to get going again :happydance:
I have to admit, I'm feeling positive about this cycle but I'm scared to feel like that. I'm thinking that if I feel too positive and then I get :bfn: again this cycle, then I'll take it harder than if I just assume nothing is going to happen again. Does that make sense? How do you guys deal with it? Are you always positive, or favour the self preservation route and just think it probably won't happen again this cycle?


----------



## mamadonna

i took a month off from thinking about it,no temps opk's etc,worked a treat,i just kinda let my body tell me it was o iykwim,looked out for the natural signs


----------



## lauraclili

HI Waitin, 

I'm always positive although experience has kind of tempered that a bit! I always tell myself I'm going to be super cool about it all and then as it gets towards AF time I get myself more and more convinced and then feel disappointed when she shows up. GRR! But, the lovely ladies here always help me to pick myself up and get on with it for the next month! 

I have found, also, that trying something new each month has given me something new to focus on and made it a bit more ok. 

How long have you been trying hun? 

x


----------



## Waitin4astork

Thanks Lauraclili :)
Actually, focusing on something new each month is a really good idea. I know I focus way too much on TTC sometimes. I'm so happy I found this place as I think I was boring the arses off my friends and family because it seemed to be my only topic of conversation!
I'm on cycle #7 now. Not long compared with others on here, but every month that passes seems to feel like an age!! What about you?


----------



## lauraclili

Oh, I'm on cycle 11. And here was me thinking this TTC thing was going to be EASY! I know what you mean though - every month does feel like and age but then I just lick myself up and have fun trying again next month! 

I'm trying the CBFM this month. I'm feeling hopeful but then I'm always feeling hopeful at this stage. :haha:


----------



## Waitin4astork

This will be my third cycle using CBFM and I have to admit, it makes me feel a lot more in control- it's also comforting to know that I am actually ovulating!
I love your positivity :) Maybe I need to do some visualisation exercises lol- if I visualise myself getting a :bfp: then it WILL happen :haha:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet- yeah I thought girl too. It's a little fast HR!
My husband and I are kinda hoping for a boy because we already have 2 daughters. But another little girl would be fun too!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern it's still early days though. I really don't think the HR matters until later in preg. for boy or girl??? not sure though. Either way I'm so thankful that you and baby are healthy!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Just a quick update from me. 

Had my egg collection yesterday. We got 12 eggs. 9 have fertilised as of this morning. They'll let me know if we'll have a 3 day or 5 day transfer. 

Before I forget, happy birthday Madly :cake: :hugs: :dance:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Happy Birthday Madly!!! 

Isi that is great news! FX'd all goes well! Not long now!!


----------



## southerngal2

Happy Birthday Madly! :)

Isi- that sounds wonderful! I bet you are super excited! Praying for you!

Sweet- yes, it's early, and I've read that the HR isn't a good indicator on sex of the baby anyway. It's just fun to try and guess! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Ladies :hugs:

Me and DH went buggy shopping and I have an headache :dohh: I thought I was bad at making a choice but its nowt compared to DH.....I dont think we will ever decide on a buggy :lol: I think we are going to look again after xmas now.....its too much like hardwork! We then had a lovely lunch out just the two of us (Oliver was at school) so all in all a really nice day despite still feeling under the weather :(

WOW Isi I am so excited for you :) keep us posted :hugs:

Sweet and Southern if h/b is anything to go by then am having a :pink: cause beanie babys h/b is way way different to Olivers :dohh: However I just know this LO`s a :blue:


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Birthday Madly. 

Great news Isi, let us know how you get on! 

I'm waiting on my BFP appearing in the next couple of weeks! 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly is it just your "gut" feeling it's a :blue:??? Or are you just trying not to get your hopes up for :pink: so you won't be let down?? I hope you get the Team you want! I also hope that little beanie stays healthy and you start feeling better too! 

Southern it is fun to go by the HB and other wives tales! You should do the chinese calendar too to see whether or not your having a boy or girl so you will know if that works! It was right for my daughter! Guess you have a 50/50 chance of it being right though! LOL!! 

Laura here is hoping for your BFP this cycle! We will be testing close to the same time! keep me posted. :dust:

Isi so very excited for you! Can't wait to find out transfer day! I am keeping you in my prayers as always! :dust:

Not much going on today just going to interview a Nanny for my daughter this evening. I am hoping to get back to work by the first of december! If not sooner. Mother-in-law left today so now we can get back to our "normal" routine!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Sweet hon :hugs:

Hope you find the perfect nanny :)

Its my gut feeling.....funny today I kept eyeing up the `blue` stuff :dohh: TBH I dont really mind what sex we get either is just perfect by me :) I am just happy to be given the chance to be a mummy again....I didnt know if it was ever possible given our trouble TTC Oliver am just so thankful and will gladly take what God gives me :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies!! :wave:

I started a _BFP by Christmas _thread if you want to put your name on santa's list along with a message.

Good luck and :dust: to us all!!! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-your-name-message-santas-list-57-so-far.html​


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Live in Hope!! I will go over and add my prayer and wishlist to Santa right now!


----------



## southerngal2

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing today.

:dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Hey Southern hon :hugs: How are you hon?

I am fine here....still struggling with my throat and chest infection but I think thanks to the antibiotics my dr gave me I have begun to turn a corner and get some energy back at last :) I took Oliver to buy fireworks for tomorrows bonfire night after he finished school for the day and we did some shopping....as per norm my `few bits` turned into 5bags full of food :saywhat: lesson to be learned.....never go shopping when you are hungry :lol:


----------



## southerngal2

:haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone. 

Just dropping in... 

Glad that you're starting to feel a bit better Madly. I'm totally with you though - NEVER shop when hungry - always dreadful! 

x


----------



## lauraclili

Isi, I just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow as well... 

You'll be in my thoughts. 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hello Ladies :wave:
Thanks for stopping by my journal that was so nice! :blush:
Madly sorry you've been so sick and you should NEVER shop when hungry you will buy stuff you don't need! :thumbup:
Isi not long now before you will be PUPO!!!! So excited for you! Can't wait for you to test! Hope all goes well tomorrow!!! 
Southern how are you hun? Feeling all right? When is your next scan?
Laura I'm counting down the days to announce that we are bump buddies! How cool would that be You, Me and Isi all bump buddies!!! So cool!!!! FX'd for all of us!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thanks Ladies :kiss:

Funny I bought a few currys and rice with side dishes from the fresh deli counter :) I have a thing about curry and rice atm :dohh: I also stocked up on oranges (cant get enough of them!) baby Charlie will be born looking like an orange at this rate :rofl: what with all the oranges and orange juice am consuming :) I also bought some pom bear potato crisp snacks and two fresh custard creams :lol: A bit of an odd shop everything else was general household use!

Goodluck for tomorrow Isi :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet- I'm feeling good. Don't know when I'll have another scan. I go to the Dr again on the 15th and she will listen for the heartbeat. Dh is pretty excited about hearing it.

Isi- I pray everything goes well for you today! :)

Madly- Hope you get rid of all the sickness soon!

Hope everyone has a great day! :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks ladies. 

Thank God the transfer went well. 3 beautiful embies on board :thumbup:. Its in God's Hands now


----------



## lauraclili

I'm so glad that the transfer went smoothly Isi!

xx


----------



## Sweet_Alida

:yipee: the Transfer is done! Isi is now PUPO!!! congrats! FX'd all continues to go well!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Isi glad the transer went well :) keeping everything xed!

Heres hoping for some super super sticky :dust: :thumbup:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey Ladies how are all of you doing? Just thought I'd "bump" this thread so it doesn't die!! Hope everyone is doing good and I hope to be seeing some :bfp:'s again very soon! Mine included! LOL!!!!
Good luck Isi! Can't wait until you test! Hope your doing good and getting some good reading in. 
Laura- good luck girl. I'll be stalking your thread and thanks for finding me on fb! Love your pics on there! 
Madly hope your feeling good and that bubs is growing strong. Hope ds and dh is good and hope he was able to sort out his job situation.
Southern how have you been girl? You been spending time over in the 1st Tri? Your almost to 2nd Tri here shortly right? 
Mum2miller- how are you sweetie? Haven't seen you on here lately hope all is okay. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Sweet :hugs: How are you?

I`m fine thank you for asking as is baby Charlie :) We are on countdown to our gender scan :dohh: 4wks and 5days to go :lol: feeling a little impatient :dohh: however I am thinking Team :blue:

Oliver is doing great,looking forward to santas visit :) and work is ok for DH at the minute although no closer to that promotion which is very frustrating for him :( I am keeping faith everything will work out just fine!


----------



## southerngal2

Hi ladies! :wave:

Sweet- Yes I'll be in the 2nd trimester very soon. Already getting too big for my jeans! :blush: Hope you'll be joining me over at the first trimester very soon!

Madly- Glad to hear everything is good.

Isi- Can't wait until you test! Praying for you! [-o&lt;

Laura- Keeping you in my prayers also.

:dust: all around ladies!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly you need a ticker for your countdown to your gender scan! Glad your doing good will keep praying for your dh to get that promotion.

Southern you too I'm glad you seem to be doing good. Hope the ms isnt too bad. I hope to be joining you soon too, however I caved and tested today(not FMU and BFN) so who knows???

Laura how are you girl? :dust:

Isi can't wait for test day! Almost here!!! :dust:


----------



## lauraclili

Hiya,

I'm not commenting about it at the moment as I don't want to say anything until I know one way or the other. I'm lurking though! 

How are you all doing? Such exciting times here again! 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Laura I'm not sure what that post means but I sure hope it means you might have your BFP! Will be anxiously waiting for an update. Hope you are alright and can't wait to hear from you! Maybe I'll go see you on FB! :D :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Thank you so much Sweet and Southern :hugs:

Sweet I am keeping my fxed that you will be joining us real soon :)

Isi I am just so excited for you.....cant wait until you test :)

Lauraclili you have me all intrigued now :lol: I guess like Sweet I hope this means you have your :bfp: :) dont keep us in suspense too long!


----------



## lauraclili

Honest, ladies, it's just that there's nothing to report! 

*breathe deeply* 

I'm now, i think, 2 days late and too scared to test so... I'll see what happens overnight. 

That's it really! 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

oh are you normally late hon?


----------



## missy123

lauraclili said:


> Honest, ladies, it's just that there's nothing to report!
> 
> *breathe deeply*
> 
> I'm now, i think, 2 days late and too scared to test so... I'll see what happens overnight.
> 
> That's it really!
> 
> x

oh god how did u do that??mine is due today..no sign yet but i hope to test tomorrow if no show :happydance:


----------



## lauraclili

No, never. So I'm a bit scared of testing because I don't want to get my hopes up for it to just be another BFN... if you know what i mean...


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:) you might not have to worry about another :bfn: hon....I will keep everything crossed for you :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

lauraclili said:


> No, never. So I'm a bit scared of testing because I don't want to get my hopes up for it to just be another BFN... if you know what i mean...

I totally understand that! I got a BFN yesterday at 10dpo. I really think it's 11dpo but I'll go with the ticker that way I have more time to get a BFP! Good Luck Laura!!!!!:happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## southerngal2

lauraclili -- keeping my fingers crossed for you! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mum2miller

Hi girls im still around just still trying this month not to test whatso ever and in keeping with that tried to avoid BNB as much as possible to keep my mind of testing and dates. However i have been checking in on everyone now that im in the 2ww. Pretty sure i OV 2 days ago, ticker i think says yesterday but i had really strong Ov pains this months for 4 days so i cant really pinpoint the day... does anyone know if the pains can continue after OV or if they stop once you have OV? but we got a lot of BD in this month and used softcups everytime (they are amazing) and i swear if i fall this month i am going to put it down to the softcups and offer to be a spokesperson for them as a conception aid. 

anyway Sweet i see your due to test in a couple of days, GOODLUCK ill keep my fxed for you. 

Ooo Isi 3 embryos!!! dont know if you watch friends but when she got IVF (in the show) she tested the same day and got a positive, I guess that just shoes how little research goes into some things on TV. Have you caved and tested early, gosh i would have!!! Goodluck sending heaps of :dust: 

Madly, 16 wks!! only a few more till the scan are predicting girl or boy?? what are your feelings?

Southern, i feel like 10 wks has just flown by!!! any :sick:? hope your well! 

Goodluck to everyone else whos testing soon and to those who the :witch: vistid :hugs: :dust: for next cycle xxxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Mum2Miller :wave:

Glad to hear you are well :hugs: I hope all your hard work pays off this month and I will keep my fxed for you :kiss:

My next scan is 14th dec so a little over 4wks and my instinct is that we are having another Little Man so Team :blue: :wohoo: we will see if my instinct is right :lol:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hey Ladies How is everyone today????
So I have a question...I am thinking about using Soy this month. Does anyone know anything about it? Good or bad? Just thought I'd give it a try. I also got some soft cups so might have to start using them too? 

Mum2miller I hope your TWW is treating you good. I hope you get your BFP! 

Southern hope your well and feeling good. 

Madly Hello:wave: can't wait for your scan. I know you say :blue: but I'm still cheering for :pink:!!

Isi well tomorrow is the BIG day can't wait!!! :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby:

Laura have you tried anyting different lately? Have you ever tried soy or vit B? Just been reading some of other ladies journals and they swear by them???? :shrug: Just a thought for us before we have to move to the LTTTC! LOL!!! Good Luck this Cycle! :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby:!!!!!


----------



## fallenangel78

Sweet Alida, I took soy for the first time this cycle. My last cycle was 70+ days which was just silly. I took it cd3-7 (5x23mg each day) and I've had positives on cb digital opk's and highs then peaks on my cbfm. 

Know cd42 isn't great but it's definitely a step in the right direction!

I took them at night and didn't have any side effects with them.

Let me know if you have any questions and I'll try to help :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Isi today is the day :hugs: keeping everything crossed for you :kiss:

Thank you Sweet :) The only time I think Team :pink: is when I look at the scan pic even then I dont see our baby as Team :blue: So who knows......Charlie certainly is a wiggler though and never keeps still :lol: wouldnt change that though!


----------



## southerngal2

Hey ladies.
Just checking in to see how everyone is.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

fallenangel78 said:


> Sweet Alida, I took soy for the first time this cycle. My last cycle was 70+ days which was just silly. I took it cd3-7 (5x23mg each day) and I've had positives on cb digital opk's and highs then peaks on my cbfm.
> 
> Know cd42 isn't great but it's definitely a step in the right direction!
> 
> I took them at night and didn't have any side effects with them.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions and I'll try to help :)

So I guess my question is this....I heard it is like a natural Clomid??? My cycles are fine, right on track but I"m not sure if my eggs are maturing and I read that soy could help that. I don't want to mess with a good cycle though guess I should do more research??? thanks for your help;.


----------



## Mum2miller

IM BACK!! with wonderful News :bfp: today!! still early days but already M/S looks like im going to have it all trough again if its starting already. infact ive had nausea for 4/5 days already so i had a feeling i may be pregnant. Im so excited just hoping i get to carry this baby to term and take home a healthy baby at the end. Goodluck to everyone xxxx


----------



## lauraclili

Fabulous news Mum2Miller! Congratulations! 

x


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Amazing news Mum2Miller I am so happy for you both :)

I will pray for you!


----------



## southerngal2

That's great news! 
Congrats! :)


----------



## Mum2miller

Thankyou i am so happy, just did my digi and got Pregnant 1 - 2! YAY


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: nowt liking seeing it in print `PREGNANT`


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats Mum2Miller.

Unfortunately, it didn't work out for us. So....on to round 2, I guess.


----------



## southerngal2

Oh Isi! :hugs:

I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Mum2miller

I had been checking your journal Isi and was so upset for you when i saw. Keeping you in my prayers xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: So sorry Isi hon....sending you both my love!

I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## southerngal2

Just wanted to pop in and say Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Happy Thanksgiving hon :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

How is everyone?


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey hon not doing so bad here now I have gotten over several infections :dohh:

Hows you?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Congrats! I'm so pleased for you Mum2miller. I will cont to pray for you a healthy baby! That is a fab Christmas gift! :yipee:


----------



## southerngal2

I'm doing great thanks!


----------



## Mum2miller

bump!!! how is everyone doing??? i dont want this thread to go away, ill miss all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I agree if you look back a few pages I had to bump it up several times. But it's the holidays and everyone is busy getting ready for Christmas and their babies! :D Wish I'd get my BFP so I could hurry and join all of you before your give birth! LOL! Hope everyone is doing good!

Laura how are you doing? Hanging in there? Haven't seen you on here in awhile.

Isi I know your taking a break...good luck with the tough decisions you have to make.

Southern well I never see you anymore, but I hope your good! :wave:

Madly :wave: hello!!!!! good luck with your scan in 7 days!

Mum2miller Huge Congrats again! hope the :sick: goes away soon. can't wait to hear how many you are growing! I'm guessing :baby::baby:


----------



## southerngal2

I don't think we will ever let this thread go away! And if it does I'll stalk all you ladies on this site! :haha:

Mum2miller-Congrats again! How are doing?

Sweet- I'm still here! I sign on everyday! I'm addicted to this site! I've been reading your journal, just not posting too much I guess.

Isi- Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hun! 

Is everyone getting ready for Christmas? Got your trees up? Presents bought?


----------



## boots07411

i am currently 12dpo and dreading the 2 more days til i test. (i have cheated and tested yesterday and got a :bfn:) but i know there is still hope for me !! i did have cramping 7dpo on and off for a day which is very unusaul for me.. i never get cramps til :witch: is here. so thats the 1 thing that is keeping me going!!! hoping and praying this time it works and i get a :bfp: good luck to all of you!!! :dust:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey Ladies :wave:

Its great to see us all popping back to this thread every now and again...although I am a big journal stalker these days :lol: I find 2nd tri a little scary at times :dohh:

I am excited about my next scan :thumbup: and also finding our babies gender if its possible :)

Its great to hear everyone is doing well and busy as Christmas approaches!


----------



## lauraclili

Hey everyone, 

I'm doing ok. Pretty certain that I'm out again this month. Still got ages to go but don't have much PMA at the moment. I've turned into a bit of a silent stalker but I'm still here, I just don't comment much... Sorry! 

I hope you're doing ok. 

Madly - Your bump is gorgeous. Exciting times. I hoping for :pink: for you this time... :D 

Isi - I hope you're doing ok. Let us know how you are getting on. You have been in my thoughts and I hope you are doing ok. 

Mum2Miller - How are you getting on? I hope you're not too :sick: 

Southern - How are you feeling? Getting on ok? 

Sweet - Love the pictures of Alida. So exciting to be all set up for Christmas. 

I'm still working away, looking forward to Christmas holidays but have almost NOTHING organised. ARGH! 

XXX


----------



## Mum2miller

hi everyone, nice to hear from you all!! im ok pretty sick but ill manage. i havent been able to get into the christmas spirit this year and thats really weird for me cause i love christmas but last year i was so excited to be expecting miller and i was 12 weeks and christmas so that was also a positive. this year should have been his first christmas and i just cant get passed it. i hate that he isnt here and because i will only be about 9 weeks at christmas i feel like i cant get excited about it yet. i donno im just a big bag of emotions atm.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Lauraclili :hugs: I never give up hope that you TTC ladies will be joining us real soon :)

Mum2Miller :hugs: I cant even begin to imagine how hard things are esp as Christmas approaches.....Miller sent you the best early Christmas present ever :kiss:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Boots :wave: good luck and keep us posted hopefully you'll get that BFP for Christmas!

Hey Ladies! Sorry stupid AF is due at the end of the week and I think the hormones are coming early. I swear she's going to show early too been cramping a lot (boo) cramping this early means a very painful period! I've been a cry baby all morning???? Stupid hormones is all I can think of and stress.

Glad everyone is doing good. Love seeing all the bumps! Laura hopefully you'll be adding yours on here soon! Hey if not a Christmas one than a New Year one! Keep the faith Laura it will happen for you. :hugs:

Mum2Miller I can understand why Christmas is so sad for you. I'm sorry about that too. Just like Madly said Miller gave you the best Christmas present ever! I will continue to pray that you and your dh will get to take this baby home to cherish forever! :hugs: so sorry your going thru this.


----------



## southerngal2

Hi ladies!
Just wanted to check in and see how everyone was doing.

Hope everyone is ready for the holidays!


----------



## lalacrl

hello ladies and just hoping to concieve baby #1
could any of you look at my chart and tell me if there is a possibility that im pregnant please im 10 dpo and my luteal phase is 13 days 
baby dust to all <3

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e4b3d


----------



## Mum2miller

its really hard to be able to say looking at a chart if your temp stays up after the 13 i would test could it could be the case. goodluck


----------



## lovelife19

heyy..TTC too  i am in cycle 10, i no 10 months and nothing!! but this month just have the feeling i may have pulled it off  but still very early days i will keep u all updated and let me no what happens for you all !!

good luck and tons of **babydust**


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Lala :wave: and welcome! I don't chart so know nothing about charting..sorry..only way I know to find out if your pregnant is test with a PINK dye test. GL I hope you get your Christmas BFP.


Love :wave: good luck and definitley keep us posted. :dust:

Southern how are you feeling these days? When is your next scan? Sorry I can't keep up with all my pregnant friends on here and the scan dates! How is your Christmas shopping coming? Did you get a tree up yet? Miss chatting with you. 

Madly Congrats on team :blue:!!!! I am so happy for you! Glad the scan showed everything was going good with Charlie. Now maybe you can relax and enjoy this pregnancy. :D I love how your ds reacted to the news...to sweet!

Mum2Miller how are you feeling? When is your next scan? Are you still :sick: I hope you start feeling better at least for the Holidays if nothing else. So glad things are going good so far. 

Isi how are you doing? I know your taking a break for awhile but just wanted to say hello!

Laura Laura Laura!!! You better not keep us in suspense too long. You have to test again in a day or two NOT A WEEK! I am praying and keeping everything crossed that this is it for you! :dust: :baby: :dust: :baby: :dust:


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet- Hi! I'm feeling great! Eating like a horse, but feeling good! My next scan is in January. Can't wait to see if we are on team pink or blue! 
And yes, the tree is up, but still doing the shopping!

Laura- I agree with Sweet! You can't leave us in suspense that long! I'd test in a day or two! And not on those IC's! They had me unsure too. As soon as I used a "real" test, there was no denying it was positive!

Mum2Miller- Hope you are feeling ok!

lalacrl - Sorry, I never did use a chart. :dust: to you!

Love to all of you ladies! :flower:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi all. Hope all's well!!

Been on a bit of a break, and might probably be quiet for a little while. Sending lots of hugs to the preggo ladies.....Southern, Madly and Mum2Miller.

Sweet Alida...sending you huge :hugs: and :kiss:. You are such a sweet heart. Thanks for all your support.

Laura....praying for you!!!

Welcome and good luck, Lala!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Isi I just noticed on your siggy that your doing IVF again in Janurary! Oh I hope and pray this one works for you. I understand the break though. I start my first shift at the hospital on FRIDAY! So I may be MIA for awhile. I'm still not sure if working in Labor and Delivery will be good for me or make me crazy that I can't get pregnant!?!? I think in the long run I will LOVE it, just will need to put my personal life aside. Just think I'm going to be helping all those mother's with their precious little babies, I'm going to be part of the most important and memorable days of their lives! I think I'm going to love it!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh I didn't realise you'll be starting work. Congrats hun!!! Don't worry about a thing, I'm sure all that baby :dust: will be a good thing :hugs:


----------



## lauraclili

Are you enjoying your L and D time at the moment Sweet? 

I'm glad you're all ok. 

totally understand the need for a break though Isi. GL for January, I will keep praying for you. :hugs: 

From my point of view, I think I've had a chemical this month although I don't really know as I've never had one before. I had 2 positive tests on a 10 sensitivity IC yesterday evening and the evening before but it was negative this morning and now AF has arrived. :cry: On to next cycle and I hope it'll be good news for everyone in January. 

x


----------



## southerngal2

:hug: laura. I'm so sorry.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you for the well wishes Ladies :hugs:

Lauraclili I am so sorry hon I was rooting that this was your month :kiss: If you have indeed had a chemical :cry: then this cycle should be a :thumbup: one. I had a chemical and then fell pregnant with Charlie the exact cycle after SO well just a little pma right now :winkwink:


----------



## southerngal2

Hi ladies!

Not too sure how often I will be on in the next few days, so I wanted to come on and tell all of you

*Merry Christmas!*

:) :hug:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you Southern hon :hugs:

You too and Merry Chrsitmas Ladies :kiss:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Merry Christmas Ladies!!!:flower:
Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! Good Luck to all who will be TTC over Christmas and Congrats to all the Mommies out there! Love you all!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Love you too Sweet :kiss:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

*MERRY CHRISTMAS* ladies!!!!
 



Attached Files:







740935udvph37f1w.gif
File size: 97.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Isi Buttercup said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS* ladies!!!!

You too Isi hon :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

Hope everyone enjoyed the holidays!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Hello Ladies how are you doing????? Miss ya!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Sweet :kiss:

Am doing fine right now thank you for asking :hugs:

Hows you?


----------



## southerngal2

Hi everyone!

Hope you are all doing ok.

Sweet- I've been keeping up with you by reading your journal!

I've got my u/s scheduled for today!
Get to find out if we are having a boy or another girl! I'm so excited! :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern you better come on here and let us know! Wow I can't believe it's been that long all ready! Crazy how time flies! What are you secretly hoping for? Without seeing a bump pic I'm guessing in the dark and going for :blue:!!! I don't know why I picked team :blue: guess because it seems everyone on here is having boys! LOL!!! 

Madly how are you doing hun??? You have another scan soon?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Sorry Madly just saw your siggy! Yay only 2 days until your 4D!!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:lol: Sweet was about to reply and then saw your second post :dohh:

Goodluck for your scan southern :)


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet- I'm torn between both!
I want a boy because we have 2 daughters, but I want a girl because I have too and know all about the girls! So I guess I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

So which is it?????? I know your back!! LOL!!!! Don't leave us in suspense! 
If you have 2 daughters then I'm rooting for team :blue:! Everyone needs a challenge! LOL!!!


----------



## southerngal2

It's a girl!
Sorry it took me so long to update! We went shopping after the u/s.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Yay!!!! congrats!! does she look alright???? Is she healthy in every way???? So excited fo ryou!!!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Congrats on being team :pink:, Southern :flower:


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks! And yes, the u/s tech said everything looked good.
We counted five fingers on each hand!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Yay!!! so happy things are good! Any names picked out?????


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wohoo: Team :pink: Congrats southern :)


----------



## southerngal2

Yes Sweet, her name will be Adrian. 
My grandfather (more like my father) passed away in November and I promised him before he died that I'd name the baby after him.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern I am so sorry. I had no idea he passed. :cry: That is so thoughtful of you to name her after him and by the way I LOVE the name! :hugs: That is so special gives me chills.


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Southern what a gorgeous name for your little :pink: bundle....Sorry to hear about your fathers passing :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

I didn't post too much about it. Just asked for prayers on a prayer thread.


----------



## brutus09

I'm out of this cycle. The :witch: got me today. :cry:


----------



## inkdchick

o me please , this the first cycle in 36 months that i have achy heavy boobs, stinky pee, constipation, tired and lazy, hungry, so please please get us our bfp anywhere bewteen tues and sat this coming week , thank you come on bfp !!!!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

:dust: inkdchick!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lots of :dust: inkdchick hon


----------



## southerngal2

Madly- Love your avatar! Little baby is smiling at you! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Thank you hon :hugs:

Our 4d scan was worth every bit of cash we paid :thumbup: He was smiling, laughing, yawning and playing very coy to the camera :rofl: Def his daddys boy no doubt about it :haha:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Madly that is too funny. You can see he is a chunky little guy already! You are feeding that little man good! :D I still want a bump picture! Please!!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:haha: funny considering I have only gained 2lb in pregnancy because of all the weight I lost through MS :wacko: I am still in pre-preg jeans which are now HUGE on me I spend half my time hiking them back up over my bottom :rofl: I have a good bump though considering here it is naked 26wks :winkwink: please excuse fat thighs and stretch marks :haha:
 



Attached Files:







bump 26wks.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sweet_Alida

What a cute bump Madly!!! 
I can't believe your not in Mat pants yet! You must be able to wear the low rise jeans! LOL!!! You look great...all baby for sure! So jealous, could you please send me one of those over! LOL!! Seriously so happy your pregnancy is going as good as possible. Sorry for all the family stress and drama. I'm glad it's starting to sort itself out. :hugs:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:hugs: Thank you hon :kiss:

Funny they do drop down under my bump my jeans however they do pull right over my bump to under my (.)(.) however there are that big now they dont stay up :dohh:


----------



## southerngal2

Nice bump Madly!
I think I'm going to be huge! My bump is that big and I'm weeks behind you! 
I've been out of my jeans since 12 weeks!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern your next you need to do a bump pic please :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Yes southern your next :)


----------



## southerngal2

Ok.
I'm not home right now, but I'll get one for you ladies!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Sorry but how am I suppose to live vicariously thru you if you don't post bump pictures??? ha ha!!!!


----------



## southerngal2

:rofl:


----------



## lauraclili

But Sweet_Alida has a really good point! :haha:


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I know your home now! Where is the bump pic! :rofl:


----------



## southerngal2

Sorry! I couldn't take one!
We were so busy yesterday!
The toilet in the hall bath decided to leak everywhere!

I'll try tonight!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Likely story! :rofl: now get your butt in the dry bathroom and take my picture! LOL!!! Sorry you had to deal with that no fun at all. Are you guys getting the ice/snow storm everyone else seems to be getting? We are getting rain and thunderstorms but no ice/snow! It's getting cold though so who knows maybe snow later?


----------



## southerngal2

Ok last night I just forgot! 
Sorry ladies.

Yes we have the ice here! The wind chill is 12!
WHAT?!?!?!? I live in the South! It's cold when it's under 50! But 12! 
I'm thinking the entire state will be making big pots of Gumbo tonight! :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

So your telling us your "iced-in"??? So where is your bump pic!! :rofl: Sorry I'm just giving you a hard time. I know your busy. I hope you can stay inside and stay warm and I hope your pipe don't freeze! Make some extra gumbo for us! We don't have the Ice we just got rain and thunderstorms! I'm very glad the Ice missed us, I wonder what is going to happen with the super bowl! Texas is suppose to get Ice thru Friday! My mom and sister live there.


----------



## southerngal2

Nope not iced in. Nothing closed down yet. It's going to get worse tomorrow and Friday. They are already talking about closing schools.
I'm at work today, but it's so cold no one wants to work today! :lol:

And ya'll are all invited for Gumbo! :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks! I'd come right over except your getting ICE! :cold: Here in georgia we are still above freezing! :coolio: In fact it's 41 degrees outside so I'll just stay home! 
What do you do for a living Southern? sorry if you've told me before but I don't remember. Also what is your name? I only know you as southern.:D


----------



## southerngal2

I'm an accountant. (I know, I know boring!)

And my name is Kelly.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Well Kelly do you do Taxes? can you recommend anyone down here to do ours? With the move and buying and selling of houses and 2 different states we figured best to let a professional do the job this year!


----------



## southerngal2

Yes I do taxes. Sorry I don't know anyone in Georgia.


----------



## southerngal2

Ok Sweet!

I just ran to the bathroom at work and took a quick pic!

How do I put it on here?


----------



## Sweet_Alida

go to the "go advanced" and click on the paperclip. You can add the pic as an attachment.


----------



## southerngal2

Ok, here ya go!
It's not the best, but it's all I have right now.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Oh my! What a cute little bump!! :D you are so tiny! you must only weigh 100lbs dripping wet and 22 weeks pregnant! Your so cute!! Love the bump.


----------



## southerngal2

Quite a bit more than 100!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

It doesn't look like it! You look great. How are you feeling? Is the extra weight and baby making you sore yet? Whens your next OB appt? Scan?


----------



## inkdchick

Hiya sweet-aida, i have sent you another pm and i just wanted to say thank you and i wish you all the best xx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Lovely bump Southern hon :)


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks!

My next appointment is next week. I'm not scheduled for another scan right now, just had one at 20 weeks.
I'm not really sore except in my back some days. But my feet are swelling pretty bad. The look terrible and feel awful at the end of the day!


----------



## Mum2miller

oh what a cute bump southern!! 22 weeks seems to have gone so fast. Then again at the start of my pregnancy it feel like it was going so slow now to read 14 weeks feels like that is also moving very quickly. do you know if your team blue or pink yet??


----------



## southerngal2

Yes, it seems to be going fast!
I'm on Team Pink again!


:dust:


----------



## southerngal2

Happy Valentine's Day everyone! :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Southern you too!!!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

You too Southern hon :kiss: and Sweet :kiss:


----------



## lauraclili

Happy Valentines Day everyone from me too!


----------



## southerngal2

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing.
Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Thanks Southern. I'm just being lazy today. Really need to get up and clean this house! I just want to sleep though. How are you doing?????


----------



## southerngal2

Doing great!
Glad to hear you got your lazy day. You deserve it!


----------



## Sweet_Alida

I'm not sure about that! but I am happy to have them.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern I love your blog! You are a very busy person with a house to remodel and all your projects! Wow! good luck it's going to be wonderful when it's done!

Love you new(to you) buffet!


----------



## Mum2miller

OOOO i just jumped on to have a look and saw your sig Sweet!!! i am soo happy for you congratulations how are you feeling???


----------



## southerngal2

Haven't been on this thread in a while!
Just wanted to check in with everyone!

I bet our title needs to be updated with the added :bfp:'s!

Hope everyone is doing well.

Thanks Sweet! I forget to update it most times!


----------



## Mum2miller

HI southern, almost 30 weeks. Have you started counting down now?? i have already and im only 21 weeks lol


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Sorry haven't been on this thread in awhile. Thanks Mum2miller I'm suffering with MS at the moment but it's worth it. How are you doing? So your on Team :pink:? How fun all these sweet girls being born around the same time! :D 
How is everyone else doing? Mum2miller and Southern you saw that Isi got her :bfp: right? We definitely need to update her! :D This thread was started by her after all! :D


----------



## southerngal2

Yes Mum2miller, I'm counting down! But it's coming too quick! I'm not ready yet!
Congrats on Team Pink! Little girls are so much fun! :)

Sweet- Yes I saw that she got her :bfp:! I'm so happy for her! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

OMG I am wondering now if most of the `regular` ladies on this thread all have :bfp:s


----------



## lauraclili

Not me! Sorry!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your next hon :winkwink:


----------



## southerngal2

lauraclili said:


> Not me! Sorry!

You're next! 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks lovely ladies.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Yes Laura your next! :D


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Your welcome Lauraclili :kiss:

:dust:


----------



## Mum2miller

sweet i know how you feel with the MS, its a shocker luckily mine seems to be settling only once or twice a day now and i can handle that. I know, how wonderful for Isi. It was quite funny actually i was sitting in my lounge room and i thought to myself i wonder how isi is doing? havent seen a post from her in a while then i jumped on to check and low and behold she got her BFP i was over the moon for her. 

Yes team pink! we are very excited, it was hard to adjust our minds to having a girl after losing Miller though. I guess in some ways before knowing it was a girl we had hoped for a boy but as soon as we heard it didnt matter anymore and we were just so thrilled it was a girl. All that mattered was that she was doing well. Also DH is just sooo excited at the idea of a daddys little girl he look at the clothes that i have bought most nights and talks about "imagine her in this" its really cute. 

Would be great to get an update on numbers for the page. does ISi still come on this page from time to time? i dont think i have seen her? Your definitely nxt laura :dust: you so deserve it!!!


----------



## lauraclili

Thanks everyone. That means so much. 

I've got my first appointment with the FS in three weeks - I'm hoping that he'll have good news for us and we'll just have to find the sticky forever bean... 

x


----------



## Sweet_Alida

that is exciting! I love having a plan I think it helped me settle and ease the nerves of TTC. GOod Luck and keep us posted. :hugs: You'll find that forever bean, God is holding a special one out just for you!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I 2nd that Debs :thumbup: hes holding your bean until the time is exactly right :thumbup:


----------



## lauraclili

:kiss:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

The way I see it hon is that I am due my baby anytime making space for another lady to become pregnant and that lady might just be you :winkwink:


----------



## southerngal2

lauraclili- I got my :bfp: as soon as I had my FS appointment scheduled!
Hope it works that way for you! :)


----------



## southerngal2

lauraclili- I got my :bfp: as soon as I had my FS appointment scheduled!
Hope it works that way for you! :)


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Southern I can't believe your already almost 30 weeks! Wow! I knowit didn't go fast to you but it sure did for me. I hope my pregnancy goes by that fast.


----------



## southerngal2

Sweet_Alida said:


> Southern I can't believe your already almost 30 weeks! Wow! I knowit didn't go fast to you but it sure did for me. I hope my pregnancy goes by that fast.

Now it's slowing down!
I'm starting to get impatient.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

Talk about SLOW try starting over again! LOL! First Tri DRAGS!


----------



## southerngal2

Any more :bfp:?


----------



## lauraclili

I had one, Southern, but unfortunately, it disappeared after 2 days and AF turned up anyway :( 

I've got an appointment with the FS tomorrow though so I'm hoping for some answers... 

Any prayers and positive thoughts would be awesome. 

I hope everyone else is doing brilliantly. 

x


----------



## southerngal2

lauraclili- Like always, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Sweet_Alida

southerngal2 said:


> Sweet_Alida said:
> 
> 
> Southern I can't believe your already almost 30 weeks! Wow! I knowit didn't go fast to you but it sure did for me. I hope my pregnancy goes by that fast.
> 
> Now it's slowing down!
> I'm starting to get impatient.Click to expand...

Holy Crap Your 33 weeks! Wow that went by fast! Your going to be holding your little girl in no time! How is the renovation going???? How is your mom doing?


----------



## southerngal2

The renovation is going so slow! It seems like it will never be finished!
My mom is doing great! Thanks for asking! She had the mastectomy, and thank God, did not need chemo! :)

And you are already 11 weeks! It's going by so fast!


----------



## Mum2miller

Yay southern had her baby!!!


----------



## southerngal2

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hi hon :wave:

How are you and your little lady :)

We are doing just fine over here :happydance: Love been a Mummy of two :cloud9:


----------



## southerngal2

We are doing great!
My older daughters are totally in love with her! She barely makes a peep before they are running over to see what she needs!

Glad everything is good over there with you!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So cute Southern :) Oliver is very attentitive with Charlie too :thumbup:


----------



## southerngal2

Just wanted to say Hello to everyone! :)


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

:wave: Hi hon

How are you?


----------



## lauraclili

Hello! :wave:


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

Hey laurclili :wave:

:shock: 13wks time sure is flying :dohh:

Can you believe Charlie is quickly heading for 5months old now :wacko:


----------



## southerngal2

I'm great Madly! How are things with you?

I am so happy that so many of us from this thread have gotten a BFP or have already had our babies!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

So am I southern hon :)

We have come such a long way since this thread started its unreal :wacko:


----------



## southerngal2

Ok ladies!
I think it's time for a "family" reunion! ;)


----------



## lauraclili

Such a long time since we've posted here!


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

I cant believe how things have changed since we started this thread :dohh: I especially think this year has just flown by :wacko:


----------



## southerngal2

We all helped each other a lot in this thread!


----------



## southerngal2

Just wanting to say Hi to everyone that was here!
How are you all? Still out there? :)


----------



## lauraclili

I'm still here! It's been ages! Look how big your LO has got! :D 

My baby is 10 months next week. EEK! 

xx


----------



## Gemie

I'm here :hi: 

Trying for another :blush: how time flies!! X


----------



## southerngal2

laura - Yes she's getting big! Time goes by to quickly!

Gemie - another!?!? How exciting! :) Hope it happens quickly!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wow.....I didn't know this thread was still going strong. Amazing :D. How are you lovely ladies doing??? Laura, Madly, Southern, Gemie....everyone!!! How far we have come!!!! I'm so so happy for all of us. God has truly blessed us!

:hug:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hello lovely ladies!!!

Just stumbled on this thread again. Reading through it brought back so many wonderful memories. I wish we could see how blessed we would be. What a journey we had!

Would love to hear how we're all doing. Our girls are great.....they turn 2 in November :cloud9:. We still have some frozen embryos so will be having some transferred in the New Year. That's about it :)

Hugs to everyone!!!!!


----------



## Gemie

Isi Buttercup said:


> Hello lovely ladies!!!
> 
> Just stumbled on this thread again. Reading through it brought back so many wonderful memories. I wish we could see how blessed we would be. What a journey we had!
> 
> Would love to hear how we're all doing. Our girls are great.....they turn 2 in November :cloud9:. We still have some frozen embryos so will be having some transferred in the New Year. That's about it :)
> 
> Hugs to everyone!!!!!

Hi isi :hi: we're fine :) I've a very active nearly 2.5 year old who's amazing and I'm due #3 in 7 weeks eeek!

Lovely to hear from you and glad you and the girls are doing fine xx


----------



## lauraclili

Hooray! :wave: I loved this thread! 

I have a gorgeous 18 month old girlie and I'm expecting #2 in January. Amazing blessings. 

Xxx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh wow, Gemie!!! Expecting #3!!! That is so so awesome. Huge congrats to you hun :hugs:

Laura, so so happy for you sweetie.....you know that already :hugs:

So happy to hear all this good news!

:hug:


----------

